# YAKIMA HOP OFF AND PARTY



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

CHECK OUT THE OREGON VS WASHINGTON TOPIC AND RSVP HERE


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Zack at Side2Side said he will be there and Demo :biggrin: Just answering for the homie since he's at work :biggrin: 



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Sep 12 2003, 11:12 AM


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

WE BE IN THE HOUSE FOR SURE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Lets get it on, Oh hell yeah it's a party!!!!!!


The Jenda's


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Sep 12 2003, 12:12 PM
> *Zack at Side2Side said he will be there and Demo :biggrin: Just answering for the homie since he's at work :biggrin:*


 TELL MY HOMIE ZACK, TO INVITE THE DUDE HES BEEN WANTING TO HOP AGAINST FOR A WHILE NOW I WAS GONNA GO UP THERE TO GET IT ON TAPE BUT NOW WE KILL TWO BIRDS WITH ONE STONE :biggrin: WHATS UP ZACK :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 12 2003, 11:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 12 2003, 11:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Sep 12 2003, 12:12 PM
> *Zack at Side2Side said he will be there and Demo :biggrin: Just answering for the homie since he's at work :biggrin:*


TELL MY HOMIE ZACK, TO INVITE THE DUDE HES BEEN WANTING TO HOP AGAINST FOR A WHILE NOW I WAS GONNA GO UP THERE TO GET IT ON TAPE BUT NOW WE KILL TWO BIRDS WITH ONE STONE :biggrin: WHATS UP ZACK :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Damn homie, thats a good Idea, that would be Able that called out Zack, I will call Zack and tell him to call him out for the hop


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ITS GETTIN HOT IN HERRRE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 12 2003, 11:22 AM
> *ITS GETTIN HOT IN HERRRE*


 Shit, we up early, wait til everybody else gets going on this!!! Oh it's going to be on fire this is what we needed. COOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL it's going to be funnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

NICK, DID YOU FALL ASLEEP? HEY, CALL ME, I HAVE AN IDEA


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 12 2003, 11:33 AM
> *NICK, DID YOU FALL ASLEEP? HEY, CALL ME, I HAVE AN IDEA*


 DANGEROUS!!!!!! he he JUST CLOWIN YOU :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

REAL CUTE. DANGEROUS IS NOT HAVING A BACK BRACE WHEN U R HOPPIN. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
JUST PLAYIN


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Can I squeeze your charmin Grump!!!!!! HE HE just playin


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

DO YA LIKE FRUIT.
















WELL HOW DO YA LIKE THOSE APPLES :biggrin: 



Last edited by GRUMPY at Sep 12 2003, 12:18 PM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 12 2003, 12:33 PM
> *NICK, DID YOU FALL ASLEEP? HEY, CALL ME, I HAVE AN IDEA*


 i got real busy at work, but i'm back i have some ideas too :0 
i been working on a spot to hop and one too party, i think i might have a place were we can party and hop so we be hoppin drunk :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THE ANCIENT ART OF DRUNKEN HOPPING. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 12 2003, 12:42 PM
> *THE ANCIENT ART OF DRUNKEN HOPPING. :biggrin:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I think thats what happens when anybody gets drunk you always end up hopping your ride, or atleast me any way, hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ANYBODY ELSE COMIN TO THE YEAR END NOTHWEST RIDERS HOP OFF.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

i just talked to CONTAGIUOS509, and LOCALPRIDE, and they will be there :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

GOOD JOB NICK :0


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

RELAYING MESSAGE FROM ABEL - IF IT'S NECESSARY FOR LOWRIDER LEGEND AND OG RIDER TO SEE IT'S ALL ABOUT THAT ZACH HAS TO IT HIS OWN SWITCH THE CAR MUST LAY AND PLAY, AND WHEN ITS OVER ITS OVER AND HE WILL BE IN LONGVIEW AND YAKIMA TO SERVE. IF YOU WANT TO SEE WHAT A LOWRIDER LEGEND IS ALL ABOUT.IT ISN'T ABOUT ALL OF THE BULLSHIT THAT LOWRIDER LEGEND IS TRYING TO STIR UP. IF EVERYBODY WANTS TO KNOW THE TRUTH ABELWILL SEND THEM THE TAPE OF ZACK HITTING THE SWITH SO THEY WILL KNOW WHO THEY ARE HYPING UP. AND LIKE I SAID BEFORE THIS BEEF IS BETWEEN HIM AND ZACK, NOT THE ROYAL FAMILY OR OG RIDER AND ABEL. HE WILL HAVE THE OG RIDER VIDEO TO GIVE BACK TO NICK AFTER HE SERVES ZACK, SO THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU PUT ON HERE. IF YOU CAN FIND HIS NUMBER CALL. ALSO IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS DON'T BE AFRAID TO ASK!!!!!!!!
OH YEAH BY THE WAY LOWRIDER LEGEND DON'T BE SCARED TO ANSWER YOUR PHONE.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WOW :0


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Holy Shit BATMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I THINK HYDROGIRL HAS BEEN DRINKIN TODAY. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 12 2003, 05:40 PM
> *I THINK HYDROGIRL HAS BEEN DRINKIN TODAY. :biggrin:         *


 F---K I wish I could drink, some of these people on here would drive a mannn opps woman to drink!!! Damn..... I had to go to work for a few but I'm back now so how's this hop off lookin, I still don't see any post's from the heavy hitters yet!!! Come on you all lets have some fun and party too. Just being myself and I'm not really stuck- up like some people think. I can really hang with ya all if you would just let me. I love all you guys and you should know that, and so what if I want to act like I'm in my 20's again, it's my second childhood ya know and I can do what I want....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

HEY THATS COOL, WE WILL LET YOU HANG AS LONG AS YOU GET THE FIRST KEG. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Sep 12 2003, 10:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Sep 12 2003, 10:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GRUMPY_@Sep 12 2003, 05:40 PM
> *I THINK HYDROGIRL HAS BEEN DRINKIN TODAY. :biggrin:                  *


F---K I wish I could drink, some of these people on here would drive a mannn opps woman to drink!!! Damn..... I had to go to work for a few but I'm back now so how's this hop off lookin, I still don't see any post's from the heavy hitters yet!!! Come on you all lets have some fun and party too. Just being myself and I'm not really stuck- up like some people think. I can really hang with ya all if you would just let me. I love all you guys and you should know that, and so what if I want to act like I'm in my 20's again, it's my second childhood ya know and I can do what I want....[/b][/quote]
JENDAS AND I GOT A LOT OF HISTORY, TRUST ME BRANDY KNOWS HOW TO GETS DOWN.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 12 2003, 06:01 PM
> *HEY THATS COOL, WE WILL LET YOU HANG AS LONG AS YOU GET THE FIRST KEG. :biggrin:*


 Not a problem, one keg? I think it will be alittle more than that!!! JD isn't bad!!!!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX+Sep 12 2003, 06:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (USOPDX @ Sep 12 2003, 06:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JENDAS AND I GOT A LOT OF HISTORY, TRUST ME BRANDY KNOWS HOW TO GETS DOWN. [/b][/quote]
Yep, USOPDX we do go back aways now don't we? Like 1990 or so! Damn that's like 13 freakin years ago!!!! Damn we old now!!!
But we can still take care of the business now can't we USOPDX...


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2003)

Yea Demo will be there with the concrete cracker,Oh boy When Meme and Jose was up here in Seattle they got the Green BuGAR that mt homeBoy Young D bought From RED ROOSTER working just finishing fine tunning. SO Young D might just have to JUMP BAIL to make it up there. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2003)

YEA DOES ABLE EVEN HAVE A CAR WITH SWICHES :uh:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 12 2003, 04:23 PM
> *i just talked to CONTAGIUOS509, and LOCALPRIDE, and they will be there :biggrin:*


 We will be in the house for sure!!!! A hop in the 509 we are all over that :biggrin: Ohh wee this is gonna be good!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Sep 12 2003, 06:02 PM
> *RELAYING MESSAGE FROM ABEL - IF IT'S NECESSARY FOR LOWRIDER LEGEND AND OG RIDER TO SEE IT'S ALL ABOUT THAT ZACH HAS TO IT HIS OWN SWITCH THE CAR MUST LAY AND PLAY, AND WHEN ITS OVER ITS OVER AND HE WILL BE IN LONGVIEW AND YAKIMA TO SERVE. IF YOU WANT TO SEE WHAT A LOWRIDER LEGEND IS ALL ABOUT.IT ISN'T ABOUT ALL OF THE BULLSHIT THAT LOWRIDER LEGEND IS TRYING TO STIR UP. IF EVERYBODY WANTS TO KNOW THE TRUTH ABELWILL SEND THEM THE TAPE OF ZACK HITTING THE SWITH SO THEY WILL KNOW WHO THEY ARE HYPING UP. AND LIKE I SAID BEFORE THIS BEEF IS BETWEEN HIM AND ZACK, NOT THE ROYAL FAMILY OR OG RIDER AND ABEL. HE WILL HAVE THE OG RIDER VIDEO TO GIVE BACK TO NICK AFTER HE SERVES ZACK, SO THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU PUT ON HERE. IF YOU CAN FIND HIS NUMBER CALL. ALSO IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS DON'T BE AFRAID TO ASK!!!!!!!!
> OH YEAH BY THE WAY LOWRIDER LEGEND DON'T BE SCARED TO ANSWER YOUR PHONE.*


 i dont know what all this shits about me it sounds like your mad at me for something but o well , what is abel's phone number i want to talk to him


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEMONEY_@Sep 12 2003, 08:57 PM
> *Yea Demo will be there with the concrete cracker,Oh boy When Meme and Jose was up here in Seattle they got the Green BuGAR that mt homeBoy Young D bought From RED ROOSTER working just finishing fine tunning. SO Young D might just have to JUMP BAIL to make it up there. :biggrin:*


 whats the demo bro? also if homeboy cant make it im sure hell want some one to bring the car huh , anyway its gonna be tight, well be drinkin bar-b-queing and hopping just like back in the day no trophies no prizes just RESPECT , everyone will have a good time and well all get along this is gonna be a friendy hop no bullshit so everyone is invited show cars and hoppers , see you there peace


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

GRUMPY IS IN THE HOUSE. A LITTLE HUNGOVER BUT IN THE HOUSE.

NICK, I GOT YOU COVERED, IF THEY ARE SHIT TALKIN YOU, THEY'RE SHIT TALKIN ME.
GRUMPY


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

you know how we roll grump, but i think we have a misunderstanding cause i dont get what hes upset about but im sure when i talk to him itll be cool and well get to the point , abel and zack both want to hop so if they want they can get down in yakima, bottom line no ones mad i dont even know these guys i talked to zack once and hes cool im sure abel is too :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 13 2003, 10:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 13 2003, 10:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DEMONEY_@Sep 12 2003, 08:57 PM
> *Yea Demo will be there with the concrete cracker,Oh boy When Meme and Jose was up here in Seattle they got the Green BuGAR that mt homeBoy Young D bought From RED ROOSTER working just finishing fine tunning. SO Young D might just have to JUMP BAIL to make it up there.  :biggrin:*


whats the demo bro? also if homeboy cant make it im sure hell want some one to bring the car huh , anyway its gonna be tight, well be drinkin bar-b-queing and hopping just like back in the day no trophies no prizes just RESPECT , everyone will have a good time and well all get along this is gonna be a friendy hop no bullshit so everyone is invited show cars and hoppers , see you there peace[/b][/quote]
Bring them all, we going to have some fun............................
And check out the post up from you know who MR. Paul Jenda aka THE MAD SCIENTIST under King of the streets like I said OH! SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PARTY PARTY PARTY AT YAKIMA>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Going to have some and get it on<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

hydrogirl, have you ben drinkin again :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 13 2003, 10:36 AM
> *hydrogirl, have you ben drinkin again :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 YEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Lots and Lots of that legal speed.................................. COFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE and the MAD SCIENTIST IS rockin Too........................ :biggrin:  :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

whats up paul


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````

THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
BROUGHT TO YOU BY NORTHWEST LOWRIDERS FOR THE RIDERS


THE PLACE********THE CAR WASH**********************
2405 S 1ST STREET YAKIMA,WA 98901



THE DATE***********OCTOBER 18TH*********************

THE REASON*******TO UNITE OREGON AND WASHINGTON AND CANADA FOR THE LAST TIME OF THE YEAR, TO HAVE A BAR B QUE WITH OUR FRIENDS AND TO GIVE THE HOPPERS A LAST CHANCE TO SETTLE SOME SHIT AND GET THERE HOP ON , MOST OF ALL WE ARE ALL GONNA GET TOGETHER AND HAVE A GOOD TIME IN A FRIENDLY FAMILY ENVIORNMENT.

THE OFFICAL LIST 

SO FAR THESE ARE THE PEOPLE THAT ARE GONNA BE THERE

*************LOWCOS C.C. SPOKANE,W A****************
THE BIG BODY,SINGLE AND DOUBLE TOWNCARS AND A SINGLE REGAL ALL HOPPING, AND SOME SHOW CARS

************ JENDAS HYDRAULICS PORTLAND, OR*********
THE CUTLASS , AND MAYBEE , THE REGAL AND THE GRAND PRIX

************ PURO LOWCOS C.C. PORTLAND,OR*********
NOT SURE WHAT CARS, BUT THEY ARE WORKING ON SEVERAL SINGLE AND DOUBLE GATES? BUT THEY WILL BE THERE WITH SOME HOPPERS

***********CONTAGIOUS C.C. YAKIMA,WA***********
SHOW CARS

***********LOCAL PRIDE C.C. YAKIMA,WA*********
SHOW CARS AND A HOPPER

************USO C.C. PORTLAND,OR***************
SHOW CARS 

*********WICKED ILLUSIONS C.C. CANADA**********
GREG AND TONY BOTH BRINGING HOPPERS :biggrin: 

*******SIDE 2 SIDE HYDRAULICS, SEATTLE,WA*******
THE SINGLE GATE WAGON AND MAYBE OTHERS

*********ROYAL IMAGE C.C., LONGVIEW,WA*********
HOPPERS AND SHOW CARS

********503 RIDAZ C.C., PORTLAND OR***********
BRINGING 2 HOPPERS 

********BROWN CROWD C.C., YAKIMA WA********
SHOW CARS -'SOME BIG BODIES'

*******509KREATIONZ YAKIMA,WA C.C.*****
THAT BAD ASS MALIBU WILL BE THERE

**********LAYIN LOW C.C.,****************
SHOW CARS 

*********FULLXTC C.C. SEATTLE,WA**********
HOPPERS AND SHOW CARS

*******ROYAL IMAGE C.C., CANADA***********
SHOW CARS

 *******SOLITOS C.C. WAPATO, WA*********
SHOW CARS

*******CARNALISMO C.C. HERMISTON,OR********
SHOW CARS

********SHOWTIME C.C. SEATTLE,WA**********
BIG TONY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE, THATS RIGHT BIG TONY WILL BE 
SIGNING AUTOGRAPHS ALL DAY, WHATS UP DOGGG

***************TRI CITIES, WA************
SINGLE GATE MALIBU,DOUBLE REGAL AND A DOUBLE BIG BODY YEA

*************TOPPENISH WA******************
DOUBLE PUMP MALIBU

**********LIFETIME C.C. SEATTLE,WA*******
SOME SHOW CARS SHOWING SUPPORT 


@@@@@@@@@@@@@BIG [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
IS BRINGING THE BBQ PIT, SO B.Y.O. MEAT AND WE CALL GET OUR GRUB ON @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

@@@@@@@ALSO BEER WILL BE [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@
SO EVERYONE BRING YOUR OWN BEER, BUT APSOLUTLY NO VISUAL BEER CANS, PLEASE PUT IT IN A CUP, BECAUSE IT IS ILLEGAL TO DRINK IN PUBLIC, SO BRING THE BEER BUT PUT IT IN A CUP AND NOOOOO MINORS PLEASE, LETS NOT FUCK OUR SELVES, THANKS
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

############RIDE WITH US##################
####THERE WILL BE CRUZING THAT NIGHT#######
###########ON FIRST STREET###############


>>>>>RAUL- THUMP RECORDS PORTLAND,OR<<<<<<
WILL BE PLAYING MUSIC FROM THUMP RECORDS ALL DAY

>>>>>>>>>MY HOMIE YOUNG HOG<<<<<<<<<<<<
THATS RIGHT NOT ALL CAMERA MEN HATE EACHOTHER :biggrin: 


THE LIST WILL BE UPDATED AS PEOPLE CALL IN 509-930-9636 



Last edited by BIG NICK at Oct 16 2003, 10:56 AM


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 13 2003, 10:45 AM
> *whats up paul*


 Not much, Grumpy just lettin you all know I be bringin the hard dog
WHISKEY, anybody.............. We just lookin for a good time and having some good fun without any pressures of the show scene.

PAUL


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

NICK, YOU ARE THE MAN.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Sep 13 2003, 11:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Sep 13 2003, 11:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GRUMPY_@Sep 13 2003, 10:45 AM
> *whats up paul*


Not much, Grumpy just lettin you all know I be bringin the hard dog
WHISKEY, anybody.............. We just lookin for a good time and having some good fun without any pressures of the show scene.

PAUL[/b][/quote]
THATS EXACTLY WHAT PEOPLE BEEN WANTING TO GET TOGHTHER OUT SIDE OF A SHOW AND JUST RELAX AND HAVE FUN :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 13 2003, 10:50 AM
> *NICK, YOU ARE THE MAN. *


 YES he is...........................Have lots of film sweetie as this could very well be the greatest one of the year..........................

PS, I will comfirm the CUTTY, GRAND PRIX and the REGAL if it don't sell by then..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

DONT SELL THE CUTTY :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

DONT SELL IT UNTIL YAKIMA. HOP IT THEN PUT THE 4 SALE SIGN IN IT WHILE YOU ARE CLOWNIN


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 10:58 AM
> *DONT SELL THE CUTTY :biggrin:*


 OH hell no, the cutty is NOT FOR SALE, just the REGAL.. We want to keep Chris in the hop scene as he really enjoys it and being he's not into the sports it's good for him to compete in something and I must say he does a pretty good job of it.....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

OH HELL YAH, HES GOOD. DON'T LET HIM QUIT.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ATTN: USOPDX , NOW DONT GET ALL MAD AT ME I'M JUST RELAYING A MESSAGE, I SPOKE TO ROBERT "GRAPEVINE509" LAST NIGHT A HE SAID HE WILL BE THERE AND ITS BEEN A SINGLE GATE ALL YEAR , SO THERE IS THE CONFERMATION YOU WANTED, IF YOU DO COME UP HERE I'LL BUY YOU SOME BEERS CAUSE THATS ALL I CAN AFFORD I'M NOT A BALLER EITHER NOT LIKE MY HOMEBOY GRUMPY :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:09 AM
> *ATTN: USOPDX , NOW DONT GET ALL MAD AT ME I'M JUST RELAYING A MESSAGE, I SPOKE TO ROBERT "GRAPEVINE509" LAST NIGHT A HE SAID HE WILL BE THERE AND ITS BEEN A SINGLE GATE ALL YEAR , SO THERE IS THE CONFERMATION YOU WANTED, IF YOU DO COME UP HERE I'LL BUY YOU SOME BEERS CAUSE THATS ALL I CAN AFFORD I'M NOT A BALLER EITHER NOT LIKE MY HOMEBOY GRUMPY :biggrin:*


 Hey, you guys just a question and yeah you can call me stupid I don't mind as I can handle the smack........... Is a Baller someone who gets it alot??? HEE HEE


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEMONEY_@Sep 12 2003, 09:08 PM
> *YEA DOES ABLE EVEN HAVE A CAR WITH SWICHES :uh:*


 why are you so worried bout me havin a car when the man him self said to me (meme) if you swing a car you built for some else its still your work and skill so with that i say again build something anything like maybe a life cause this one isn't for you damon it's dudes like you who salt the sport go back to fedway and stick to being a preppie ,as far as everyone else who wants to see me an Zack swing .......................SEE YOU IN YAK oh yeah much love to those in the royal family who still love me ,thanks bros (ROB)for the support.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE+Sep 13 2003, 11:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BKRSFLDHOMIE @ Sep 13 2003, 11:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DEMONEY_@Sep 12 2003, 09:08 PM
> *YEA DOES ABLE EVEN HAVE A CAR WITH SWICHES  :uh:*


why are you so worried bout me havin a car when the man him self said to me (meme) if you swing a car you built for some else its still your work and skill so with that i say again build something anything like maybe a life cause this one isn't for you damon it's dudes like you who salt the sport go back to fedway and stick to being a preppie ,as far as everyone else who wants to see me an Zack swing .......................SEE YOU IN YAK oh yeah much love to those in the royal family who still love me ,thanks bros (ROB)for the support.[/b][/quote]
WEll said....................


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEMONEY_@Sep 12 2003, 09:08 PM
> *YEA DOES ABLE EVEN HAVE A CAR WITH SWICHES :uh:*


 HEY DAMON WHAT DO YOU HAVE BESIDES A BIG MOUTH DO YOU HAVE THE THINGS I HAVE ? DOUBT IT . HAVE YOU DONE THE THINGS I HAVE DONE ? BEEN THE PLACES I HAVE BEEN? REALY DOUBT THAT . SO WITH THAT ........................................................................ SIT DOWN AND SHUT THE FUCK UP AND LET PEOPLE WHO KNOW WHAT REAL LOWRIDING IS ABOUT DO THERE THING PINCHE LEVA!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Sep 13 2003, 04:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Sep 13 2003, 04:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:09 AM
> *ATTN: USOPDX , NOW DONT GET ALL MAD AT ME I'M JUST RELAYING A MESSAGE, I SPOKE TO ROBERT "GRAPEVINE509" LAST NIGHT A HE SAID HE WILL BE THERE AND ITS BEEN A SINGLE GATE ALL YEAR , SO THERE IS THE CONFERMATION YOU WANTED, IF YOU DO COME UP HERE I'LL BUY YOU SOME BEERS CAUSE THATS ALL I CAN AFFORD I'M NOT A BALLER EITHER NOT LIKE  MY HOMEBOY GRUMPY :biggrin:*


Hey, you guys just a question and yeah you can call me stupid I don't mind as I can handle the smack........... Is a Baller someone who gets it alot??? HEE HEE[/b][/quote]
GREAT WHAT DAY CAN I EXPECT HIM IN PORTLAND? ANY DAY IS COOL WITH ME. IM HERE TILL THE 27TH OF SEPT. SHIT BRING SOME OTHER CARS THAT SKIPPED THE OREGON SHOW LAST MONTH. MLK IS THE PLACE TO BE. THATS THE CONFERMATION IM TALKN BOUT......SO...LET THE EXCUSES ...BEGIN!!!!!!! HE GONNA BE IN OLYPMIA THIS WEEKEND????? NET TALK IS CHEAP. WE CAN DISCUSS IT IN PERSON THERE.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WHO SAID I WAS A BALLER? I AM SO POOR I HAVE TO JERK OF MY DOG TO FEED MY CAT :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:twak:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

was that meant for me?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 13 2003, 01:18 PM
> *was that meant for me?*


 WHATS YOUR PROBLEM DOG I THINK THIS IS FUNNY >>>>> :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


  DAMN CANADA'S GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE- THATS LOVE :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 13 2003, 12:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 13 2003, 12:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GRUMPY_@Sep 13 2003, 01:18 PM
> *was that meant for me?*


WHATS YOUR PROBLEM DOG I THINK THIS IS FUNNY >>>>> :twak: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
me too as long as its me doin the twakin hahah :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


 JUST TALKED TO THE CREW FROM BOULEVARD C.C. AND THEY WILL BE THERE WITH THE HOPPERS :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

keep em comin. if you say you're comin, make sure you show up. don't be bs'n :uh:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 13 2003, 02:10 PM
> *keep em comin. if you say you're comin, make sure you show up. don't be bs'n :uh:*


 Exactlly! This is on a Saturday so we don't gotta worry about going to work the next day, as far as the trip it's a nice ride there with the I-84 being redone from Portland. We will make a weekend out of it, go up friday night, have fun on Saturday and come home on Sunday. And Iam in the process of contacting a few of the Motels for price breaks as a group, so if any one wants in on a cheap room let me know so I can book it for you. So everybody show up please and lets make this off the HOOK..................

Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper Hydrogirl


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 13 2003, 12:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 13 2003, 12:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


DAMN CANADA'S GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE- THATS LOVE :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Canada???????????????? WTF up with that..........................




















HEE HEE just clownin, of course they are welcome to come, as well as Cali, Utah, and any other place................... 



Last edited by Hydrogirl at Sep 13 2003, 04:53 PM


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I STAY AT MY PARENTS HOUSE IN YAKIMA AND VISIT WITH THEM. THANKS FOR THE OFFER THOUGH. IF I KNOW IAN, HE'LL WANT THE DISCOUNT.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Sep 13 2003, 05:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Sep 13 2003, 05:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GRUMPY_@Sep 13 2003, 02:10 PM
> *keep em comin.  if you say you're comin, make sure you show up.  don't be bs'n  :uh:*


Exactlly! This is on a Saturday so we don't gotta worry about going to work the next day, as far as the trip it's a nice ride there with the I-84 being redone from Portland. We will make a weekend out of it, go up friday night, have fun on Saturday and come home on Sunday. And Iam in the process of contacting a few of the Motels for price breaks as a group, so if any one wants in on a cheap room let me know so I can book it for you. So everybody show up please and lets make this off the HOOK..................

Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
good job thanks a lot also if any one needs any help call me i'll do what i can


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 13 2003, 06:21 PM
> *I STAY AT MY PARENTS HOUSE IN YAKIMA AND VISIT WITH THEM. THANKS FOR THE OFFER THOUGH. IF I KNOW IAN, HE'LL WANT THE DISCOUNT.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

I WILL BE THER IF I KNEW WERE IF WAS LET ME KNOW WERE IT GOING TO BE IS IT AT A PARK NICK GET A HOLD OF ME AND THE 509 KREATIONZWILL BE THERE BUT NOT TO HOP JUST TO REP. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX+Sep 13 2003, 08:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (USOPDX @ Sep 13 2003, 08:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT WHAT DAY CAN I EXPECT HIM IN PORTLAND? ANY DAY IS COOL WITH ME. IM HERE TILL THE 27TH OF SEPT. SHIT BRING SOME OTHER CARS THAT SKIPPED THE OREGON SHOW LAST MONTH. MLK IS THE PLACE TO BE. THATS THE CONFERMATION IM TALKN BOUT......SO...LET THE EXCUSES ...BEGIN!!!!!!! HE GONNA BE IN OLYPMIA THIS WEEKEND????? NET TALK IS CHEAP. WE CAN DISCUSS IT IN PERSON THERE.[/b][/quote]
shit, Iwas at tha potland lowrider mag,show this year!!!if net talk is cheap you sure do a lot of it!!!!so what do you really want all washington cars in oragan?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509+Sep 15 2003, 12:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (grapevine509 @ Sep 15 2003, 12:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit, Iwas at tha potland lowrider mag,show this year!!!if net talk is cheap you sure do a lot of it!!!!so what do you really want all washington cars in oragan?[/b][/quote]
DAMN, IM STARTIN TO SOUND LIKE YOU. EXCEPT I BACK MY SHIT. IM COOL WITH MOST WASHINGTON RIDERS. BRING THEM ALL DOWN!! LONG AS YOUR COMIN.. I GOT A GOLD STAR FOR YOU FOR MAKING IT TO THE LRM SHOW. WOOPPIE D DOO. 

YOUR THE 1 NW RIDER FO SHO.

CAN YOU FIND OREGON CAUSE YOU SURE CANT SPELL IT.








USO CAR CLUB WORLD WIDE :biggrin: 



Last edited by USOPDX at Sep 15 2003, 12:51 AM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Sep 12 2003, 05:02 PM
> *RELAYING MESSAGE FROM ABEL - IF IT'S NECESSARY FOR LOWRIDER LEGEND AND OG RIDER TO SEE IT'S ALL ABOUT THAT ZACH HAS TO IT HIS OWN SWITCH THE CAR MUST LAY AND PLAY, AND WHEN ITS OVER ITS OVER AND HE WILL BE IN LONGVIEW AND YAKIMA TO SERVE. IF YOU WANT TO SEE WHAT A LOWRIDER LEGEND IS ALL ABOUT.IT ISN'T ABOUT ALL OF THE BULLSHIT THAT LOWRIDER LEGEND IS TRYING TO STIR UP. IF EVERYBODY WANTS TO KNOW THE TRUTH ABELWILL SEND THEM THE TAPE OF ZACK HITTING THE SWITH SO THEY WILL KNOW WHO THEY ARE HYPING UP. AND LIKE I SAID BEFORE THIS BEEF IS BETWEEN HIM AND ZACK, NOT THE ROYAL FAMILY OR OG RIDER AND ABEL. HE WILL HAVE THE OG RIDER VIDEO TO GIVE BACK TO NICK AFTER HE SERVES ZACK, SO THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU PUT ON HERE.  IF YOU CAN FIND HIS NUMBER CALL. ALSO IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS DON'T BE AFRAID TO ASK!!!!!!!!
> OH YEAH BY THE WAY LOWRIDER LEGEND DON'T BE SCARED TO ANSWER YOUR PHONE.*


Damn hate it when I leave for the weekend, man not this guy again!! Damn I thought I was done talkin to the both of you, BORING! Did I say anything about you on this thread or the other thread linked to this one, no....... So whats your prob, nobody in the RI family said a damn thang about you in these threads, I didn't stir anything up either, Like I said people were talking to me about it, the jenda's and some other friends of mine and thought this would be a good Idea, so don't come and ruin it hatin on everything and ruin all the fun, and scared to answer the phone, what are you talkin about :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Nobody calling me, so get you some business and stay outa mine :twak: Last time, Im done with you two so stop bringing up old stuff 



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Sep 14 2003, 09:36 PM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEMONEY_@Sep 12 2003, 07:57 PM
> *Yea Demo will be there with the concrete cracker,Oh boy When Meme and Jose was up here in Seattle they got the Green BuGAR that mt homeBoy Young D bought From RED ROOSTER working just finishing fine tunning. SO Young D might just have to JUMP BAIL to make it up there. :biggrin:*


 What up Demo, whats crackin man :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

YO LOWRIDERLEGEND THERE'S NO PROBLEM, ABEL ALREADY TALKED TO NICK FROM OG RIDER ABOUT IT WAS JUST A MISUNDERSTADING, FROM PEOPLE RUNNING THERE MOUTH'S ON LIL, WISH YOU AND ROYAL IMAGE THE BEST ON YOUR OLYMPIA CAR SHOW HOPFULLY WE CAN MEET UP AND SQUASH ALL THIS BULLSHIT,SINCE ME AND YOU ALWAYS ARE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE ZACH AND ABEL DRAMA!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Sep 14 2003, 10:08 PM
> *YO LOWRIDERLEGEND THERE'S NO PROBLEM, ABEL ALREADY TALKED TO NICK FROM OG RIDER ABOUT IT WAS JUST A MISUNDERSTADING, FROM PEOPLE RUNNING THERE MOUTH'S ON LIL, WISH YOU AND ROYAL IMAGE THE BEST ON YOUR OLYMPIA CAR SHOW HOPFULLY WE CAN MEET UP AND SQUASH ALL THIS BULLSHIT,SINCE ME AND YOU ALWAYS ARE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE ZACH AND ABEL DRAMA!!!!!!!*


 Man thats cool with me, I thought all this drama was done, see you in Lacy and Yakima


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

AAAAWWW, SHATUP. LETS JUST FCKIN HOP


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

FOR REAL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>SHIT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

YEAH, BOY


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

DO YOU OREGON GUYS KNOW TO BRING SOME WARM SHIT OCTOBER 18TH. IT GETS CHILLY IN THE YAKS.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 15 2003, 04:20 PM
> *DO YOU OREGON GUYS KNOW TO BRING SOME WARM SHIT OCTOBER 18TH. IT GETS CHILLY IN THE YAKS.*


 GONNA HAVE TO BRING MY BOY JACK DANIELS- THAT SHOULD WARM YOU UP!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THAT WON'T HELP ME. BRING A CASE OF CORONAS THAT ARE ON ICE. THAT WILL WARM ME UP.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 15 2003, 12:50 PM
> *THAT WON'T HELP ME. BRING A CASE OF CORONAS THAT ARE ON ICE. THAT WILL WARM ME UP.*


 A CASE AINT GONNA FADE YOU EIATHER YOU NEED LIKE 2 CASES, JUST TALKED TO A DJ FRIEND OF MINE AND IF HE DOESNT HAVE ANYTHING GOING THAT DAY WE WILL HAVE SOME BEATS FOR THE FREAKS :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

YEAH BOY, MY HOMEBOY IS A DJ TOO. I DON'T EVEN HAVE TO ASK. HE'LL COME IF WE NEED IT.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 15 2003, 11:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 15 2003, 11:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GRUMPY_@Sep 15 2003, 12:50 PM
> *THAT WON'T HELP ME.  BRING A CASE OF CORONAS THAT ARE ON ICE.  THAT WILL WARM ME UP.*


A CASE AINT GONNA FADE YOU EIATHER YOU NEED LIKE 2 CASES, JUST TALKED TO A DJ FRIEND OF MINE AND IF HE DOESNT HAVE ANYTHING GOING THAT DAY WE WILL HAVE SOME BEATS FOR THE FREAKS :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I WAS ONLY TALKIN ABOUT GETTIN WARMED UP. IF HE BRINGS A CAES AND I BRING A CASE. I WILL BE COOL.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

JUST A THOUGHT BUT WHAT IF WE RESERVED A HOTEL THEN WE WOULDN'T HAVE TO DRIVE UNDER THE INFLUENCE. JUST HOP AND DRINK THERE. DOES ANYBODY KNOW SOMEONE THAT HAS A HOTEL THERE, OR THAT WOULD LET US USE IT FOR HOPPIN PURPOSES.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 15 2003, 05:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 15 2003, 05:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS ONLY TALKIN ABOUT GETTIN WARMED UP. IF HE BRINGS A CAES AND I BRING A CASE. I WILL BE COOL.[/b][/quote]
I KNOW PAUL S DOWN WITH THE JD!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX+Sep 15 2003, 12:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (USOPDX @ Sep 15 2003, 12:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW PAUL S DOWN WITH THE JD!![/b][/quote]
THE MAD SCIENTIST SAID HE WAS BRINGIN A SPECIAL BATCH OF MOONSHINE


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 15 2003, 12:03 PM
> *JUST A THOUGHT BUT WHAT IF WE RESERVED A HOTEL THEN WE WOULDN'T HAVE TO DRIVE UNDER THE INFLUENCE. JUST HOP AND DRINK THERE. DOES ANYBODY KNOW SOMEONE THAT HAS A HOTEL THERE, OR THAT WOULD LET US USE IT FOR HOPPIN PURPOSES.*


 I'm working on that? I don't know about hopping there, it's a liablilty thing ya know. I mean people freak on the hoppers and think there going to kill someone or someone get hurt, so they are a little freaked about it. But I am a paralegal FYI and I could maybe get something going on like we all gotta sign a waiver, that if any thing did happen nobody would hold them responsible. I will check into it K


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

We will see ya in Yakima, will bring the cutty and will nose off with anybody that has a car that goes up and comes back down. We do respect all types of hoppers ie circus cars, sanction legal cars, Blvd Entertainment legal cars, etc. We chose to build our cars to Blvd Entertainment rules, because that is our local hopping scene. I understand that this is a no-holds barred get together, but to us this car is in a class different then those other style of cars.We'll be there to do some partying and have some fun.

PS: And if you beat me? Well I got a killer shot of Whiskey for you and your crew.........................

MR. PAUL JENDA 
AKA THE MAD SCIENTIST.............................

This was a post from Paul himself that I thought should be here instead................. Take Heed my friends.................


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX+Sep 15 2003, 12:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (USOPDX @ Sep 15 2003, 12:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW PAUL S DOWN WITH THE JD!![/b][/quote]
Any whiskey and Paul's down for it, But please not until after he hops (HINT) (HINT) Hillsboro Show pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Course I don't think he's hopping anyway, Chris is hopping the cutty and I'm hopping the GP, so it doesn't matter then...........


Chris will need to sleep, sleep deprived at the Hillsboro show done F--Ked him up....

So yeah we got handicap's so what...................


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

And is that our secret's HELL NO............. and I will never tell ........

HEE HEE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

those hee hees is what makes me think you are intraveinously fed whiskey. hahaha


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

i aint mad at yeah just tired off all the drama and shit, and thats what it all is, i'll always be there for that support that anyone needs and don't want nuttin in return just repect for me, my family and my ryde cause thats just how i am, and yall know it fo sho.... lets just all quit the hatin, lifes too short and got enough b/s to deal with in our personal lives to be having to deal with it when we rydin... but if yall can't just drop the drama, leave me out of it...


----------



## WHAT-IT-DO (Sep 7, 2003)

Yo westside206rain what up with u . if u got a problem with Side 2 Side let me know not Zach. we could do the hop in yakima WIN or LOSE. No Chippin. dont talk unless u got a car. bring it to yakima. lets get it over with. we just hopping for fun. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


 ITS GOING DOWN!!!!!!!!!! IM SITTING DOWN WITH MY HOMEBOY GRUMP IN YAKIMA RIGHT NOW TO GET EVERYTHING STRAIT, NICK


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHAT-IT-DO_@Sep 15 2003, 07:34 PM
> *Yo westside206rain what up with u . if u got a problem with Side 2 Side let me know not Zach. we could do the hop in yakima WIN or LOSE. No Chippin. dont talk unless u got a car. bring it to yakima. lets get it over with. we just hopping for fun. :biggrin:  *


 WHO ARE YOU HOMIE? YOU KNOW THE PROBLEM ISNT S2S JUST THE BS THAT IS COMING OUTTA YOUR CAMP.WONNA HOP?WE CAN DO THE DAM THING IN YAK.JUST FOR FUN RITE? OH YEAH HOMIE......................................NO CALI BUILT CARS THAT CAN'T CRUISE THE AVE.LAY AND PLAY. JUST FOR FUN DON'T FORGET THAT IT'S BAD ENOUGH TO HAVE DRAMA WITH CARS BUT TO SALT THE GAME BECAUSE YOU CAN GO BUY A BUILT CAR WITH NO BUMPERS THAT SALTS THE GAME EVEN MORE AND THE NW DON'T NEED IT .RITE NICK LET'EM KNOW ,IT'S TO BAD WE CAN'T UNITE AS ONE UNDER LOWRIDING BUT DRAW LINES IN THE SAND AND PISS OVER IT BECAUSE OF LOSS OF SELF CONTROL AND HONOR,BUT I GUESS THATS WHAT THE HATERS WANT , THIS WHAT DRIVES GOOD PEOPLE OUT OF THE SPORT WELL WE NEED TO FLIP THE SCRIPT AND DRIVE THE BAD BACK TO WERE THEY CAME FROM.........................?HAVE A NICE EVENING     :angry:


----------



## WHAT-IT-DO (Sep 7, 2003)

whats up BIG NICK wheres the hop off in yakima?


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Wheres it gonna be :0


----------



## DANNYBOY79 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Sep 15 2003, 08:39 PM
> *Wheres it gonna be :0*


 JUST TALKED WITH NICK HE IS STILL LOOKING FOR A SPOT THREE POSS


----------



## Side2Side (Sep 5, 2003)

ABLE THIS IS DEMO YOU BITCH ASS FAKE MEXICAN, DONT GET YOUR ASS WHOOOOOP BEFORE YOU EVEN GET YOUR ASS BEET AT THE HOP RUNNIN YOUR MOUTH, THE ONLY THING SQUARE ON ME IS MY WALLET. IF YOUVE BEEN AND DONE SO MUCH AND YOU SAY YOU ARE A REAL LOWRIDER THEN WHY DOES NOBODY NO WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE!!!!! DONT HATE COUSE I CAN BUY WHATEVER I WANT. HAVE YOU EVER BEEN LOWRIDEN IN LA. IF YOU KEEP TALKIN SHIT ILL BE AT YOUR HOUSE WITH MY CAR!! IVE SEEN ABOUT EVERY CAR U BUILT DO A 3 WHEEL YOU HAVE NEVER BUILT ANY RESPECTABLE HOPPER, SO STOP FAKIN THE FUNK!!!!

SEE YA IN THE PIT OR AT YOU HOUSE MAKE IT LITE ON YOURSELF
YOUR BUDDY DEMONEY
LIFETIME CC


----------



## Side2Side (Sep 5, 2003)

THIS IS ZACH HIMSELF NO MESSAGE RELAYERS
BOTTOM LINE I HAVE A CAR , IM READY TO HOP,
NO SHITTALKIN!! AND ANOTHER THING TO CLEAR UP I DONT NO WHAT VIDEO ABLE IS TALKIN ABOUT AND DONT CARE. MOST PEOPLE IN THE SEEN HAVE SEEN ME HOP MY OWN CAR SOME TIME AT A SHOW OR DOWNTOWN SEATTLE, SO THINK WHAT YOU WANT, BOTTOM LINE IS WE WERE HOMIES UNTILL I WAS OPENING A SHOP, HES HATIN BECAUSE HES HOW EVER OLD AND WORKIN IN THE DRIVEWAY AND IM 21 AND WITH ANOTHER HOMIE WE OPEN A 3500 SQFT STORE FRONT SHOP STOP HATIN CAUSE THATS ALL YOUVE BEEN DOIN!!!!!
IM DONE SIDE 2 SIDE ZACH
253-333-1199 IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Side2Side_@Sep 15 2003, 08:45 PM
> *ABLE THIS IS DEMO YOU BITCH ASS FAKE MEXICAN, DONT GET YOUR ASS WHOOOOOP BEFORE YOU EVEN GET YOUR ASS BEET AT THE HOP RUNNIN YOUR MOUTH, THE ONLY THING SQUARE ON ME IS MY WALLET. IF YOUVE BEEN AND DONE SO MUCH AND YOU SAY YOU ARE A REAL LOWRIDER THEN WHY DOES NOBODY NO WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE!!!!! DONT HATE COUSE I CAN BUY WHATEVER I WANT. HAVE YOU EVER BEEN LOWRIDEN IN LA. IF YOU KEEP TALKIN SHIT ILL BE AT YOUR HOUSE WITH MY CAR!! IVE SEEN ABOUT EVERY CAR U BUILT DO A 3 WHEEL YOU HAVE NEVER BUILT ANY RESPECTABLE HOPPER, SO STOP FAKIN THE FUNK!!!!
> 
> SEE YA IN THE PIT OR AT YOU HOUSE MAKE IT LITE ON YOURSELF
> ...


 TALK ALL YOU WANT DUDE DO YOU KNOW ANYTHING ELSE BESIDES HOW FAT YOUR WALLET IS. HAVE YOU EVER HAD ANYTHING YOU HAD TO WORK FOR ? DO YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT PRIDE ? OR DID YOU BUY THAT TOO ? YOU GOTTA CHILL WITH THE ASS WHOOPING SHIT . I'LL SEE YOU IN YAK. THIS ISN'T BETWEEN ME AND YOU LEVA ZACK HAS A CAR I HAVE A CAR HE AND I WILL HOP AND YOU CAN TAKE YOUR CALI BUILT CAR BACK TO CALI IF YOU KNOW WHAT REAL LOWRIDING IS ABOUT . ALL THIS FROM FROM ME SOMEONE WHO HAS A LIFE AND WORKS HARD FOR MY LEGIT WALLET .


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE+Sep 15 2003, 09:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BKRSFLDHOMIE @ Sep 15 2003, 09:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Side2Side_@Sep 15 2003, 08:45 PM
> *ABLE THIS IS DEMO YOU BITCH ASS FAKE MEXICAN, DONT GET YOUR ASS WHOOOOOP BEFORE YOU EVEN GET YOUR ASS BEET AT THE HOP RUNNIN YOUR MOUTH, THE ONLY THING SQUARE ON ME IS MY WALLET.  IF YOUVE BEEN AND DONE SO MUCH AND YOU SAY YOU ARE A REAL LOWRIDER THEN WHY DOES NOBODY NO WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE!!!!! DONT HATE COUSE I CAN BUY WHATEVER I WANT.  HAVE YOU EVER BEEN LOWRIDEN IN LA.  IF YOU KEEP TALKIN SHIT ILL BE AT YOUR HOUSE WITH MY CAR!!  IVE SEEN ABOUT EVERY CAR U BUILT DO A 3 WHEEL YOU HAVE NEVER BUILT ANY RESPECTABLE HOPPER, SO STOP FAKIN THE FUNK!!!!
> 
> SEE YA IN THE PIT OR AT YOU HOUSE MAKE IT LITE ON YOURSELF
> ...


TALK ALL YOU WANT DUDE DO YOU KNOW ANYTHING ELSE BESIDES HOW FAT YOUR WALLET IS. HAVE YOU EVER HAD ANYTHING YOU HAD TO WORK FOR ? DO YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT PRIDE ? OR DID YOU BUY THAT TOO ? YOU GOTTA CHILL WITH THE ASS WHOOPING SHIT . I'LL SEE YOU IN YAK. THIS ISN'T BETWEEN ME AND YOU LEVA ZACK HAS A CAR I HAVE A CAR HE AND I WILL HOP AND YOU CAN TAKE YOUR CALI BUILT CAR BACK TO CALI IF YOU KNOW WHAT REAL LOWRIDING IS ABOUT . ALL THIS FROM FROM ME SOMEONE WHO HAS A LIFE AND WORKS HARD FOR MY LEGIT WALLET .[/b][/quote]
ZACK THIS WAS ALL IN FUN BUT YOUR BOYZ HAD TO SALT IT UP I THOUGHT WE WERE HOMIEZ EVEN WHEN RICK AND YOU OPENED THAT SHOP BUT NOW ITS ALL FUCKED UP. WE'LL BE IN YAK. THE SALT BROUGHT TO YOU BY LOWRIDER LEGEND AND ALL THE OTHER HATERS SO CALLED HOMIEZ


----------



## Side2Side (Sep 5, 2003)

THIS IS DEMO
ABLE I DID NOT KNOW YOU KNEW SO MUCH ABOUT ME SO YOU MIGHT WANT TO THINK BEFORE YOU TYPE, BECAUSE I DO WORK FOR MY MONEY DUM FUCK DONT BE MAD CAUSE I WAS MORE SUCCESSFULL. IF I PAID FOR IT I BUILT IT OTHER WISE THEIR WOULD BE NO SHOPS IF PEOPLE DIDNOT HAVE WORK DONE.
DONT HATE AGAIN COUSE I GOT 5 COMPLETE CARS TO YOUR 1 CAR WITH NO SWITCHES
YOUR BUDDY DEMONEY
LIFETIME CC


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE+Sep 15 2003, 08:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BKRSFLDHOMIE @ Sep 15 2003, 08:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZACK THIS WAS ALL IN FUN BUT YOUR BOYZ HAD TO SALT IT UP I THOUGHT WE WERE HOMIEZ EVEN WHEN RICK AND YOU OPENED THAT SHOP BUT NOW ITS ALL FUCKED UP. WE'LL BE IN YAK. THE SALT BROUGHT TO YOU BY LOWRIDER LEGEND AND ALL THE OTHER HATERS SO CALLED HOMIEZ[/b][/quote]
There you go again Abel, like I said it before, get you some business and stay the fuck outa mine :twak: :twak:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE+Sep 15 2003, 08:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BKRSFLDHOMIE @ Sep 15 2003, 08:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZACK THIS WAS ALL IN FUN BUT YOUR BOYZ HAD TO SALT IT UP I THOUGHT WE WERE HOMIEZ EVEN WHEN RICK AND YOU OPENED THAT SHOP BUT NOW ITS ALL FUCKED UP. WE'LL BE IN YAK. THE SALT BROUGHT TO YOU BY LOWRIDER LEGEND AND ALL THE OTHER HATERS SO CALLED HOMIEZ[/b][/quote]
LOL, OK


----------



## Side2Side (Sep 5, 2003)

HEY LEO WHATS UP I HAD TO COME CLEAR A FEW THINGS UP ON THE NET WITH A HATER SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND AT THE SHOW

SIDE2SIDE
R/I4LIFE


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Its all good home boy I know who my friends are. See you next weekend. Good times at the bbq and the show cant wait


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE+Sep 15 2003, 07:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BKRSFLDHOMIE @ Sep 15 2003, 07:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--WHAT-IT-DO_@Sep 15 2003, 07:34 PM
> *Yo westside206rain  what up with u . if u got a problem with Side 2 Side let me know not Zach. we could do the hop in yakima WIN or LOSE.  No Chippin. dont talk unless u got a car.  bring it  to yakima. lets get it over with. we just hopping for fun.   :biggrin:    *


WHO ARE YOU HOMIE? YOU KNOW THE PROBLEM ISNT S2S JUST THE BS THAT IS COMING OUTTA YOUR CAMP.WONNA HOP?WE CAN DO THE DAM THING IN YAK.JUST FOR FUN RITE? OH YEAH HOMIE......................................NO CALI BUILT CARS THAT CAN'T CRUISE THE AVE.LAY AND PLAY. JUST FOR FUN DON'T FORGET THAT IT'S BAD ENOUGH TO HAVE DRAMA WITH CARS BUT TO SALT THE GAME BECAUSE YOU CAN GO BUY A BUILT CAR WITH NO BUMPERS THAT SALTS THE GAME EVEN MORE AND THE NW DON'T NEED IT .RITE NICK LET'EM KNOW ,IT'S TO BAD WE CAN'T UNITE AS ONE UNDER LOWRIDING BUT DRAW LINES IN THE SAND AND PISS OVER IT BECAUSE OF LOSS OF SELF CONTROL AND HONOR,BUT I GUESS THATS WHAT THE HATERS WANT , THIS WHAT DRIVES GOOD PEOPLE OUT OF THE SPORT WELL WE NEED TO FLIP THE SCRIPT AND DRIVE THE BAD BACK TO WERE THEY CAME FROM.........................?HAVE A NICE EVENING     :angry:[/b][/quote]
NO BETTER SUCH WORDS HAVE EVER BEEN UTTERED THAN THOSE YOU JUST WROTE. I GOT YOU. LETS SEE IF THE HATERS UNDERSTAND WHERE YOU ARE COMIN FROM. ITS THEM THAT NEEDS TO UNDERSTAND.


----------



## Side2Side (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 15 2003, 11:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 15 2003, 11:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO BETTER SUCH WORDS HAVE EVER BEEN UTTERED THAN THOSE YOU JUST WROTE. I GOT YOU. LETS SEE IF THE HATERS UNDERSTAND WHERE YOU ARE COMIN FROM. ITS THEM THAT NEEDS TO UNDERSTAND.[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Side2Side (Sep 5, 2003)

:dunno: what nothing to say about the house call :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Side2Side_@Sep 16 2003, 12:55 AM
> *:dunno: what nothing to say about the house call :dunno: :dunno:*


 WHATS UP DOG? GRUMPY FROM LOWCOS. LETS KEEP THIS PARTICULAR TOPIC A LITTLE LESS VIOLENT HOMIE. THE LAST TWO THEY LOCKED. I KNOW ITS NOT JUST YOU . IT WAS THE OTHER DUDE TOO. WE WILL GETR LOCKED AND THEN HOW DO WE PUT THE HOP TOGETHER. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF TIME FOR SERVIN OCT. 18TH. IT SOUNDS LIKE NOT JUST YOU BUT THERE ARE SORTS OF PEOPLE THAT WANT TO SETTLE YEAR END BEEFS WITH OTHERS. THIS SHOULD BE TIGHT. LETS KEEP IT CLEAN EVERYBODY. 
THANKS


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Side2Side_@Sep 16 2003, 12:55 AM
> *:dunno: what nothing to say about the house call :dunno: :dunno:*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WillisDfit (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE+Sep 15 2003, 09:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BKRSFLDHOMIE @ Sep 15 2003, 09:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Side2Side_@Sep 15 2003, 08:45 PM
> *ABLE THIS IS DEMO YOU BITCH ASS FAKE MEXICAN, DONT GET YOUR ASS WHOOOOOP BEFORE YOU EVEN GET YOUR ASS BEET AT THE HOP RUNNIN YOUR MOUTH, THE ONLY THING SQUARE ON ME IS MY WALLET.  IF YOUVE BEEN AND DONE SO MUCH AND YOU SAY YOU ARE A REAL LOWRIDER THEN WHY DOES NOBODY NO WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE!!!!! DONT HATE COUSE I CAN BUY WHATEVER I WANT.  HAVE YOU EVER BEEN LOWRIDEN IN LA.  IF YOU KEEP TALKIN SHIT ILL BE AT YOUR HOUSE WITH MY CAR!!  IVE SEEN ABOUT EVERY CAR U BUILT DO A 3 WHEEL YOU HAVE NEVER BUILT ANY RESPECTABLE HOPPER, SO STOP FAKIN THE FUNK!!!!
> 
> SEE YA IN THE PIT OR AT YOU HOUSE MAKE IT LITE ON YOURSELF
> ...


TALK ALL YOU WANT DUDE DO YOU KNOW ANYTHING ELSE BESIDES HOW FAT YOUR WALLET IS. HAVE YOU EVER HAD ANYTHING YOU HAD TO WORK FOR ? DO YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT PRIDE ? OR DID YOU BUY THAT TOO ? YOU GOTTA CHILL WITH THE ASS WHOOPING SHIT . I'LL SEE YOU IN YAK. THIS ISN'T BETWEEN ME AND YOU LEVA ZACK HAS A CAR I HAVE A CAR HE AND I WILL HOP AND YOU CAN TAKE YOUR CALI BUILT CAR BACK TO CALI IF YOU KNOW WHAT REAL LOWRIDING IS ABOUT . ALL THIS FROM FROM ME SOMEONE WHO HAS A LIFE AND WORKS HARD FOR MY LEGIT WALLET .[/b][/quote]
So is having a legit wallet ripping customers off, jackass :twak:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Sep 16 2003, 09:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Sep 16 2003, 09:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Side2Side_@Sep 16 2003, 12:55 AM
> *:dunno: what nothing to say about the house call :dunno:  :dunno:*


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 16 2003, 01:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 16 2003, 01:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Sep 16 2003, 03:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Sep 16 2003, 03:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrruuuuuuuummmmppppppyyyyyyyy


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

What up Nick, Royal Image Longview will be there, some for show and some for hop, do I need to call you or what :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I JUST WANT TO SAY, THERE WILL BE NO VIOLENCE, I DONT GIVE A FUCK HOW MAD OR HOW HAPPY SOMEONE GETS CAUSE THEY WON OR LOST, THIS IS NOT SOME GANGSTER SHIT ITS LOWRIDING AND IN LOWRIDING WE HANDLE SHIT WITH OUR CARS, THERE WILL BE FAMILYS THERE WITH THERE KIDS AND ITS GONNA BE A PEACEFULL EVENT, THERE IS GONNA BE SHOW CARS THERE ALSO AND WE DONT WANT ANY VIOLENCE AT ALL, WITH THAT SAID EVERYONE COME ON DOWN AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND LETS WATCH SOME HOPS, THANK YOU NICK G


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 16 2003, 04:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 16 2003, 04:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


:thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
Right on Nick :biggrin: 



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Sep 16 2003, 04:10 PM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 16 2003, 04:00 PM
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY, THERE WILL BE NO VIOLENCE, I DONT GIVE A FUCK HOW MAD OR HOW HAPPY SOMEONE GETS CAUSE THEY WON OR LOST, THIS IS NOT SOME GANGSTER SHIT ITS LOWRIDING AND IN LOWRIDING WE HANDLE SHIT WITH OUR CARS, THERE WILL BE FAMILYS THERE WITH THERE KIDS AND ITS GONNA BE A PEACEFULL EVENT, THERE IS GONNA BE SHOW CARS THERE ALSO AND WE DONT WANT ANY VIOLENCE AT ALL, WITH THAT SAID EVERYONE COME ON DOWN AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND LETS WATCH SOME HOPS, THANK YOU NICK G*


 Very Well Said Nick, Im bringing my wife and kids as well and just want to have a good time, hopefully we can end this year off with a great party and hop, hell Im gonna give it a shot, 25" or not, hope some other chippers show up, hehehehe, See everybody there :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THERES PLENTY OF SHOW CARS THAT WILL BE THERE JUST LIKE YOURS THAT WANT TO HOP SO SEE YOU AND THE FAMILY THERE AND WILL HAVE A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

where is it gonna be at?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Sep 16 2003, 05:33 PM
> *where is it gonna be at?*


 AT YOUR HOUSE :0 SOON, PLEASE BE PATIENT ALL IN TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> > ***********LOCAL PRIDE C.C. YAKIMA,WA*********
> > SHOW CARS AND A HOPPER
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

DAVID GONZALES OWNER OF "BACK YARD CREATION" SAID HES WORKING ON SOMETHING? :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 16 2003, 09:49 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chivomexicano (Mar 15, 2003)

Hey I was at Final Choice today and Frank said that we could do it as his lot.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Sep 16 2003, 04:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Sep 16 2003, 04:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Sep 16 2003, 04:00 PM
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY, THERE WILL BE NO VIOLENCE, I DONT GIVE A FUCK HOW MAD OR HOW HAPPY SOMEONE GETS CAUSE THEY WON OR LOST, THIS IS NOT SOME GANGSTER SHIT ITS LOWRIDING AND IN LOWRIDING WE HANDLE SHIT WITH OUR CARS, THERE WILL BE FAMILYS THERE WITH THERE KIDS AND ITS GONNA BE A PEACEFULL EVENT, THERE IS GONNA BE SHOW CARS THERE ALSO AND WE DONT WANT ANY VIOLENCE AT ALL, WITH THAT SAID EVERYONE COME ON DOWN AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND LETS WATCH SOME HOPS, THANK YOU NICK G*


Very Well Said Nick, Im bringing my wife and kids as well and just want to have a good time, hopefully we can end this year off with a great party and hop, hell Im gonna give it a shot, 25" or not, hope some other chippers show up, hehehehe, See everybody there :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
yeh


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 16 2003, 04:27 PM
> *THERES PLENTY OF SHOW CARS THAT WILL BE THERE JUST LIKE YOURS THAT WANT TO HOP SO SEE YOU AND THE FAMILY THERE AND WILL HAVE A GOOD TIME :biggrin:*


 its all about the fun and the sport. lets have a good time and stop worrying what the next guy is doing till we get there. how does that sound to you knuckleheads?


----------



## Side2Side (Sep 5, 2003)

Yea SIDE 2 SIDE is coming to see the SKY :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: , and its all in the fun of Hopping........ If anyone of you have ever been down to LA to HOP, than you would know that shit talking comes with HOPPING :0 So if you dont want to talk shit than sit back and SHOW YOUR CAR. Thats what comes with the Hop, not the mic and the stick, The Nosing up and the SHIT talking, WIN OR LOSE its all about the Fun of HOPPING. BOTTOM LINE. SO LETS LOOK INTO THE SKY, PEACE OUT Young D and DEMO


----------



## Side2Side (Sep 5, 2003)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Sep 16 2003, 04:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Sep 16 2003, 04:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on Nick :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
thats tight, the list keeps gettin bigger.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Side2Side_@Sep 16 2003, 10:08 PM
> *:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:*


 woa


----------



## Side2Side (Sep 5, 2003)

that didnt mean nothing grumpy


----------



## Side2Side (Sep 5, 2003)

I was just messing with the little face dudes , im new to the computer , Dont trip Homie


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Side2Side_@Sep 16 2003, 10:11 PM
> *I was just messing with the little face dudes , im new to the computer , Dont trip Homie*


i wasn't trippin out, i thought it was funny. a little violent, but funny 



Last edited by GRUMPY at Sep 16 2003, 10:13 PM


----------



## Side2Side (Sep 5, 2003)

when we hit the switch, we call it shootin, so when we see fool down town when were in the big body, we dont hop on them we shoot em up :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 16 2003, 04:49 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Side2Side_@Sep 16 2003, 09:09 PM
> *Yea SIDE 2 SIDE is coming to see the SKY :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: , and its all in the fun of Hopping........ If anyone of you have ever been down to LA to HOP, than you would know that shit talking comes with HOPPING :0 So if you dont want to talk shit than sit back and SHOW YOUR CAR. Thats what comes with the Hop, not the mic and the stick, The Nosing up and the SHIT talking, WIN OR LOSE its all about the Fun of HOPPING. BOTTOM LINE. SO LETS LOOK INTO THE SKY, PEACE OUT Young D and DEMO*


 This is true..... But alot of these people have never really gotten to hop there car's and we want to promote this, we want the show cars to hit there switch and we can't put them down cause they chip or something. It's all in fun like you said, and personally if I've said it once I've said it alot, if you can't shake the man's or woman's hand that beat you then stay in the garage.... Good sportsmanship show's real riders, gettin all pissed off about it makes a person look like he needs his mama and a bottle... It's all good people, just bring your car and have some fun...

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> > > > ***********LOCAL PRIDE C.C. YAKIMA,WA*********
> > > > SHOW CARS AND A HOPPER
> > > >
> > > >
> > ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THATS COOL, WHAT CARS HAVE YOU HAD IN THE PAST OR HAVE NOW? JUST TRYING TO FIGURE OUT IF I KNOW YOU OR NOT, ARE YOU AND THE REST OF TRI-CITIES COMMING NEXT MONTH? :thumbsup: HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE , NICK


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I'M TALKING TO SOME OF THE HOMIEZ RIGHT NOW BUT WE ARE NOT A FOR SURE YET.

I HAD A GOLDEN BROWN / WITH GOLD LEAF AND PINSTRIPS
84 REGAL HOPPER AT BOTH YAK SHOWS LAST YEAR, MY SHOW RECORD WAS 44 INCHES/ MY SHOP RECORD WAS 51 INCHES--- :tears: THEN I SOLD HER

NOW I GOT 85 2DOOR CAPRICE WITH A EURO CLIP/ BUT I'M GETTING HER BODY RUBBED OUT AND READY FOR PAINT RIGHT NOW SO I DONT IT WILL BE DONE FOR THE 18TH

MY BOY HAD A 80 MALIBU SINGLE PUMP THAT HIT 48 IN SPOKANE -- THEN WAS SOLD

AND ALSO 94 BIG BODY THAT NEVER MADE IT TO A SHOW BUT HIT 63 INCHES,<-- THANXS TO MEME OF LOCOS HYD.--- SOLD ALSO

BUT WE WILL SEE WHAT WE CAN BRING IF WE CAN MAKE IT.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

DEFINATLY TRY TO MAKE IT BRO, SO FAR NO ONE FROM THERS IS COMMING, I'LL SEND YOU SOME FLYERS OUT BY THE BEGGINING OF NEXT WEEK , NICK


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I'M ONLY COMING IF YOU BRING UP MARTHA AND THE OTHER O.G. RIDER GIRLS :biggrin: :biggrin: 

SEND THEM TO ME AND I'LL HAND THEM OUT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

MARTHA AND THE OG RIDER GIRLS WILL BE THERE BUT NOT TONY CAUSE HE HAS A PHD :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

O.G. RIDER GIRLS AND LOWCO'S STRIPPERS, AND 509 FINEST SHOULD MAKE A REALLY GOOD BIKINI/WET/NO T-SHIRT- LOWCOS STLYE CONTEST


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 17 2003, 01:06 PM
> *MARTHA AND THE OG RIDER GIRLS WILL BE THERE BUT NOT TONY CAUSE HE HAS A PHD :biggrin:*


 COOL Nick, thats great that you got some girls lined up, now that should bring some people, especially Martha!!! Keep up the good work and get the flyers to me ASAP.

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I'LL KNOW THE SPOT, BY TONIGHT AND HAVE THE FLYERS OUT FIRST THING NEXT WEEK :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

Im loadin up on film and packin extra batteries for the digi cam Ill see yall there


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Sep 17 2003, 02:46 PM
> *Im loadin up on film and packin extra batteries for the digi cam Ill see yall there*


 ARE YOU BRINGING A CAR OR HOPPER AND WHAT CLUB ARE YOU IN? SO I CAN ADD TO THE LIST :thumbsup:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

car isnt ready yet so Ill just be a spectator this time bro...

just need to know where in yakima its goin down


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


DAMN NICK IS SUCK A FUCKIN PIMP HE GOT THE CAR WASH AND THUMP RECORDS SHIT ITS GOING DOWN OCTOBER 18 IN YAKIMA SEE YA THERE 



Last edited by BIG NICK at Sep 17 2003, 08:53 PM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 17 2003, 05:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 17 2003, 05:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


DAMN NICK IS SUCK A FUCKIN PIMP HE GOT THE CAR WASH AND THUMP RECORDS SHIT ITS GOING DOWN OCTOBER 18 IN YAKIMA SEE YA THERE[/b][/quote]
THANKS BRO FOR DOING THAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 17 2003, 12:15 PM
> *I'M TALKING TO SOME OF THE HOMIEZ RIGHT NOW BUT WE ARE NOT A FOR SURE YET.
> 
> I HAD A  GOLDEN BROWN / WITH GOLD LEAF AND PINSTRIPS
> ...


THAT'S ONE I WOULD HAVE TO SE TO BELIEVE. WAS IT CLOWNED? I AM NOT TALKIN SHIT. I AM JUST CURIOUS FOR MY OWN INTREST. I WANT TO KNOW HOW BECAUSE I OWN THE HOTTEST NON-CIRCUS BIG BODY AND IF IT ISN'T CLOWNED, IT WON'T EVEN COME CLOSE TO THE 60'S 



Last edited by GRUMPY at Sep 18 2003, 08:58 AM


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 18 2003, 08:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 18 2003, 08:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 17 2003, 12:15 PM
> *I'M TALKING TO SOME OF THE HOMIEZ RIGHT NOW BUT WE ARE NOT A FOR SURE YET.
> 
> I HAD A  GOLDEN BROWN / WITH GOLD LEAF AND PINSTRIPS
> ...


THAT'S ONE I WOULD HAVE TO SE TO BELIEVE. WAS IT CLOWNED? I AM NOT TALKIN SHIT. I AM JUST CURIOUS FOR MY OWN INTREST. I WANT TO KNOW HOW BECAUSE I OWN THE HOTTEST NON-CIRCUS BIG BODY AND IF IT ISN'T CLOWNED, IT WON'T EVEN COME CLOSE TO THE 60'S[/b][/quote]
I don't remember the regal last year at YAK, and I would have remembered it cause the Cutty was a Double last year and we took first in double at 51 inches!! And first in single pump with the Grand Prix at 41 inches. What's up with this.........................

The Jenda's


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Sep 18 2003, 08:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Sep 18 2003, 08:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't remember the regal last year at YAK, and I would have remembered it cause the Cutty was a Double last year and we took first in double at 51 inches!! And first in single pump with the Grand Prix at 41 inches. What's up with this.........................

The Jenda's[/b][/quote]
I NEVER SAID I WON AT THE SPEEDWAY, I BROKE A KEY ON MY LEFT PUMP AND THEY MADE ME STOP BECAUSE THEY THOUGHT THAT THE SOLONOID WAS STUCK BECAUSE THE MOTOR WAS SPINNIN FREELY, HIT 33 INCHES. HIT 44 AT THE SUNDOME. HIT 51 AT MY HOMIES SHOP AFTER I PUT LONGER CYL. IN THE ASS, BUT TO ME 51 INCHES DID'NT COUNT, IT HAS TO BE AT A SHOW TO BE OFFICAL, BUT THATS ME, A FAIR GUY 


FOR GRUMPY
I KNOW YOUR NOT HATING AND I'M NOT EITHER

AND I KNOW YOU HAVE TO SEE IT TO BELIEVE IT BECAUSE THAT'S MEANS THERE SOMEONE OUT THERE THAT MIGHT CATCH YOU SLIPPIN AND PUT IT ON YOU ONE TIME. J/P WITH YOU. 
WE ARE WORKING ON SEEING IF WE CAN TAKE IT FOR THE 18TH, BUT WE CAN'T GET A HOLD OF THE GUY WHO BOUGHT IT, NO ONE KNOWS WHERE HE'S BEEN IN 3 WEEKS OR SO THEY SAY " " .

AND NO THE CAR IS NOT CLOWNED, LAYS ALL THE WAY DOWN WITH 18'S IN THE ASS WITH STRECTHED UPPER AND LOWER REAR ARMS AND DRIVES ON THE FREEWAY LOCKED UP AND LAYED DOWN.

THE SETUP
4 LOCOS PUMPS
3 ADEX DUMPS
#8 HOSES
4 1/2 TON COILS
8'S AND 18'S
 14 BATTERIES
SPLIT BELLY AND STRAPED FRAME WITH 3/16 IN THE FRONT AND 1/4 IN THE REAR AND ALL CHROME UNDERCARRAGE 


AND I ALSO SAID THE CAR DOES WHAT IT DOES THANXS TO MEME OF LOCOS HYD. WE TOOK THE CAR DOWN THERE, MEME WORKED HIS MAGIC ON IT AND WE BROUGHT IT BACK AND THEN IT WAS SOLD 2 MOUNTHS LATER,THIS WAS END OF OCT 2002. BUT IT'S IN MOSES LAKE AREA


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

holy shit 63 inches damn, i want to see that , and whats a split belly? :uh:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

THEY DO THIS ON OLDER IMPALAS. YOU CUT THE CROSSMEMBER WHERE YOU MOTOR SITS AND BEND IT OUT TO GET THE CYL. TO SIT STRAIGHT NORMAL IMPALA SITS / \ SPLIT BELLY SITS | | 

NOW THEY DO IT TO JUST ABOUT EVERY CAR OUT THERE 
CADDYS, CUTTYS, REGALS, MONTES, SIT STRIGHT | |

SPLIT BELLY NOW SIT \ /

SO THIS AND EXTENDED A-ARMS RELIVES MORE STRESS OFF OF THE BALLJOINTS THE JUST EXTENDED A-ARMS 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Sep 18 2003, 10:45 AM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WHEN ARE THE FLYERS GONNA BE DONE?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

this weekend i'm designing them tommarow, try to get your homie to come out to yakima cause if no one has seen it do 63 it doesnt do 63, i know the only insentive is pride and street respect but that meens alot to a rider, if evertything goes well there will be payouts next year and it will still all be free cause thats how we want it just relax and party, no disrespect to you at all U.HUSTLE i just want to see some people from over there come out and kick it with your friends from the rest of the northwest, peace 



Last edited by BIG NICK at Sep 18 2003, 01:22 PM


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 18 2003, 11:21 AM
> *if no one has seen it do 63 it doesnt do 63*


 I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN, JUST LIKE MY OLD REGAL , IF NO ONE SEEN IT THEN IT DID'NT HAPPEN, THATS WHY I SAY IF IT WAS'NT AT A SHOW/PICNIC THEN ITS NOT A OFFICAL RECORD, BUT WE ARE TRYING TO BRING SOMETHING, WEITHER ITS THE WHITE BIG BODY OR SOMETHING ELSE TO REPRESENT THE TRI-CITIES. BUT I WILL BE THERE ANYWAY


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Unlimited Hustle had the regal on the bumper at the whack ass sundome show the year before last, you all know the show no one but our asses go's to anymore........ :biggrin: We'll have to get Dave to bring the cutty out, We havent had a club hopper since the wagon!!!!


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

DAMN THAT WAS WAY BACK 1997-98 ??? 

WHEN FENNER PUMPHEADS AND DELTA DUMPS WHERE HIGH $$$ EQUIPMENT AND 2 TON COILS WHERE THE SHIT FOR HOPPERS.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 18 2003, 01:43 PM
> *Unlimited Hustle had the regal on the bumper at the whack ass sundome show the year before last, you all know the show no one but our asses go's to anymore........ :biggrin: We'll have to get Dave to bring the cutty out, We havent had a club hopper since the wagon!!!!*


 oh no, lowcos has always been at the sundome show. we were the only ones this year. he did have it on the bumper last yaer too. i saw it in person. the big body just doesn't sit right with me though. when my boys from moses told me about it, i told them to tell the guy i would hop against him. they say that the quarters buckled. thats what they say. i wouls like to see the car. i will be in yakima.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Sep 18 2003, 11:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Sep 18 2003, 11:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NEVER SAID I WON AT THE SPEEDWAY, I BROKE A KEY ON MY LEFT PUMP AND THEY MADE ME STOP BECAUSE THEY THOUGHT THAT THE SOLONOID WAS STUCK BECAUSE THE MOTOR WAS SPINNIN FREELY, HIT 33 INCHES. HIT 44 AT THE SUNDOME. HIT 51 AT MY HOMIES SHOP AFTER I PUT LONGER CYL. IN THE ASS, BUT TO ME 51 INCHES DID'NT COUNT, IT HAS TO BE AT A SHOW TO BE OFFICAL, BUT THATS ME, A FAIR GUY 


FOR GRUMPY
I KNOW YOUR NOT HATING AND I'M NOT EITHER

AND I KNOW YOU HAVE TO SEE IT TO BELIEVE IT BECAUSE THAT'S MEANS THERE SOMEONE OUT THERE THAT MIGHT CATCH YOU SLIPPIN AND PUT IT ON YOU ONE TIME. J/P WITH YOU. 
WE ARE WORKING ON SEEING IF WE CAN TAKE IT FOR THE 18TH, BUT WE CAN'T GET A HOLD OF THE GUY WHO BOUGHT IT, NO ONE KNOWS WHERE HE'S BEEN IN 3 WEEKS OR SO THEY SAY " " .

AND NO THE CAR IS NOT CLOWNED, LAYS ALL THE WAY DOWN WITH 18'S IN THE ASS WITH STRECTHED UPPER AND LOWER REAR ARMS AND DRIVES ON THE FREEWAY LOCKED UP AND LAYED DOWN.

THE SETUP
4 LOCOS PUMPS
3 ADEX DUMPS
#8 HOSES
4 1/2 TON COILS
8'S AND 18'S
 14 BATTERIES
SPLIT BELLY AND STRAPED FRAME WITH 3/16 IN THE FRONT AND 1/4 IN THE REAR AND ALL CHROME UNDERCARRAGE 


AND I ALSO SAID THE CAR DOES WHAT IT DOES THANXS TO MEME OF LOCOS HYD. WE TOOK THE CAR DOWN THERE, MEME WORKED HIS MAGIC ON IT AND WE BROUGHT IT BACK AND THEN IT WAS SOLD 2 MOUNTHS LATER,THIS WAS END OF OCT 2002. BUT IT'S IN MOSES LAKE AREA[/b][/quote]
oh, and i know you were just playin. but, i tattooed eyed on the back of my dome so i don't get caught slippin. so far, nobodys made it up the block, let alone the hop pit.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0 GRUPMY WANTS TO HOP :0 :twak: YA HOPPING IS COOL :biggrin: 



Last edited by BIG NICK at Sep 18 2003, 03:50 PM


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

JUST CALLED MY BOY AND ASKED ABOUT THE QUARTER PANELS AND HE SAID THEY (GUYS IN MOSES) OPENED THE REAR VALVE ALL THE WAY TO HIT 3WHEELS NOT KNOWING THEY CAN DO IT FROM THE GROUND UP WITH 4 PUMPS AND BUCKELED THE PANELS

AND AS FOR THE TATTO ON THE BACK OF YOUR HEAD, YOU ARE LOWCO, I GUESS THE NAME FITS YOU GUYS WELL.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 18 2003, 03:58 PM
> *JUST CALLED MY BOY AND ASKED ABOUT THE QUARTER PANELS AND HE SAID THEY (GUYS IN MOSES) OPENED THE REAR VALVE ALL THE WAY TO HIT 3WHEELS NOT KNOWING THEY CAN DO IT FROM THE GROUND UP WITH 4 PUMPS AND BUCKELED THE PANELS
> 
> AND AS FOR THE TATTO ON THE BACK OF YOUR HEAD, YOU ARE LOWCO, I GUESS THE NAME FITS YOU GUYS WELL.*


 IF YOU JUST CALLED HIM ASK HIM IF HES COMMING TO YAKIMA :biggrin: I'LL BUY THE WINNER BEERS.....................................BEERS :twak:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

HEY GRUMPY HOW MANY ARE YOU RUNNING TO THE FRONT 2 OR 3 PUMPS? IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY AND PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG YOU HAVE THREE PUMPS UNDER THE HOOD


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 18 2003, 02:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 18 2003, 02:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LocalPridecc_@Sep 18 2003, 01:43 PM
> *Unlimited Hustle had the regal on the bumper at the whack ass sundome show the year before last, you all know the show no one but our asses go's to anymore........ :biggrin:  We'll have to get Dave to bring the cutty out, We havent had a club hopper since the wagon!!!!*


oh no, lowcos has always been at the sundome show. we were the only ones this year. he did have it on the bumper last yaer too. i saw it in person. the big body just doesn't sit right with me though. when my boys from moses told me about it, i told them to tell the guy i would hop against him. they say that the quarters buckled. thats what they say. i wouls like to see the car. i will be in yakima.[/b][/quote]
Damn sorry grumpy!!!! You guys were at that show, my bad


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 18 2003, 02:58 PM
> *JUST CALLED MY BOY AND ASKED ABOUT THE QUARTER PANELS AND HE SAID THEY (GUYS IN MOSES) OPENED THE REAR VALVE ALL THE WAY TO HIT 3WHEELS NOT KNOWING THEY CAN DO IT FROM THE GROUND UP WITH 4 PUMPS AND BUCKELED THE PANELS
> 
> AND AS FOR THE TATTO ON THE BACK OF YOUR HEAD, YOU ARE LOWCO, I GUESS THE NAME FITS YOU GUYS WELL.*


 i was kiddin dog :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 18 2003, 03:05 PM
> *HEY GRUMPY HOW MANY ARE YOU RUNNING TO THE FRONT 2 OR 3 PUMPS? IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY AND PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG YOU HAVE THREE PUMPS UNDER THE HOOD*


 we are double pumpin now, and doin more than we did with three


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

GRUMPY HAS THREE EYES BUT ONE IS BROWN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 18 2003, 05:20 PM
> *GRUMPY HAS THREE EYES BUT ONE IS BROWN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:*


 oh you bastard


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

where is the rest of the northwest riders? are we gonna ride oct. 18th or what?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 18 2003, 05:27 PM
> *where is the rest of the northwest riders? are we gonna ride oct. 18th or what?*


 for sure!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## Side2Side (Sep 5, 2003)

whats up grump? what about Roosters Lac, Do you think you can swaing on that too. Just wondering, because last time we talked to truucha, meaning yesterday Rooster was over at his house and we told him about how hot you think your ride is. Just wondering
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Side2Side (Sep 5, 2003)

No im not trying to start no shit, JUST A HOP  so what it do


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

SOUNDS LIKE A LONG DISTANCE HOUSE CALL IS ABOUT TO HAPPEN


----------



## Side2Side (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 18 2003, 10:09 PM
> *SOUNDS LIKE A LONG DISTANCE HOUSE CALL IS ABOUT TO HAPPEN*


 im on the phonewith meme, he want to no if your talking about torleo' s carb from arizona, the big body :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

???


----------



## Side2Side (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 18 2003, 10:34 PM
> *???*


 Meme was asking if the car was a dude from arizona named Torleo. he said there is only has done 2 big body's that him and jose have done. hes curious himself just like grumpy is.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Side2Side+Sep 18 2003, 10:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Side2Side @ Sep 18 2003, 10:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 18 2003, 10:34 PM
> *???*


Meme was asking if the car was a dude from arizona named Torleo. he said there is only has done 2 big body's that him and jose have done. hes curious himself just like grumpy is.[/b][/quote]
i dont know how meme can say he has only done 2 big bodys cause when i was in la a few years back( like 3 0r 4) he had 2 athis shop he was working on one was tan and the other was white maybe he means since he moved shops???


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Did this topic just change over night to 

OREGON VS. WASHINGTON VS. CALIFORNIA????????????????? :0 

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Hell NO.................. But as I said in an earlier post, everyone is welcome to come.. CANADA>CALI> UTAH>IDAHO and any other place. This is an open event and it's not a show per se- it's a party with a massive hop (we hope). This is for ALL riders to bring out there cars SHOW and HOPPERS and just have fun with them. WE are not going to slam anyone on there ride if it chips.... That is not what this is about, it is a time for those that have wanted to hop, but could'nt because of show rules ie (SHOW OR HOP) or just because they have never had a chance to hop there car. We don't want to scare anyone off of this event, we want everybody to come and have some fun. So no matter what is going down between some of the riders and there hop off it does not mean that it is directed at everyone. Please understand this as there are several GRUDGE hops pending.....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Side2Side_@Sep 18 2003, 09:08 PM
> *whats up grump? what about Roosters Lac, Do you think you can swaing on that too. Just wondering, because last time we talked to truucha, meaning yesterday Rooster was over at his house and we told him about how hot you think your ride is. Just wondering
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 no, it does sound like you're tryin to start shit. bring me a big body that isn't clowned out. no fuckin circus bullshit, and we will see how hot i think mine is. lets try to keep the shit talkin to a minimum about me or bring something the same as mine and pull up. if you are tryin to tell me that roosters lac is not clowned, just remember i've sen the pics too.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Sep 19 2003, 08:05 AM
> *Did this topic just change over night to
> 
> OREGON VS. WASHINGTON VS. CALIFORNIA????????????????? :0
> ...


 if there is a bigbody that wants to pull up from there, and its not clowned, yes. if everybody wants to start the shit talkin when this started out as a fun event, then those with the mouths open better bring some shit that can back up there fuckin tonsils


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

House calls are fun!!!!! We always have an open gate and the beer is cold and the HOT TUB is hot.......................

If anyone is in the Portland Area and you want to drop by, come on over as we enjoy the company

Jenda's Custom Auto, INC
2109 SE 112th Ave
Portland, OR 
503-710-0947

THE JENDA'S


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

Nothing but love for Hydrogirl and big Grump! luv the way you tell it! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dontre_@Sep 19 2003, 09:21 AM
> *Nothing but love for Hydrogirl and big Grump! luv the way you tell it! :biggrin:*


 OH! And I LUV you to Dontre and you know ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT.....

How do they say it>>>>>YOUR'E THE SHIT.....HEE HEE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Sep 19 2003, 09:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Sep 19 2003, 09:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Dontre_@Sep 19 2003, 09:21 AM
> *Nothing but love for Hydrogirl and big Grump!  luv the way you tell it!  :biggrin:*


OH! And I LUV you to Dontre and you know ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT.....

How do they say it>>>>>YOUR'E THE SHIT.....HEE HEE   [/b][/quote]
U 2 ARE THE GREATEST. :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 19 2003, 09:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 19 2003, 09:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U 2 ARE THE GREATEST. :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Grump, you know where you stand with me...................

LOWCOS are The SHIT   :biggrin: 

I Uv ya lots and just can't wait to SQUEEZE YA!!! HEE HEE!!!



PS: Coffee gettin to me AGAIN>>>>>>>>>>>> :biggrin: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :wave:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Sep 19 2003, 09:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Sep 19 2003, 09:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grump, you know where you stand with me...................

LOWCOS are The SHIT   :biggrin: 

I Uv ya lots and just can't wait to SQUEEZE YA!!! HEE HEE!!!



PS: Coffee gettin to me AGAIN>>>>>>>>>>>> :biggrin: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :wave:[/b][/quote]
WHATS IN THE COFFEE? :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 19 2003, 09:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 19 2003, 09:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS IN THE COFFEE? :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:[/b][/quote]
OH! Now how many times do I gotta tell you, Jenda's never give out there secrets..................................

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Sep 19 2003, 09:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Sep 19 2003, 09:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH! Now how many times do I gotta tell you, Jenda's never give out there secrets..................................

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.[/b][/quote]
OH YEAH


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Side2Side+Sep 18 2003, 09:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Side2Side @ Sep 18 2003, 09:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 18 2003, 10:34 PM
> *???*


Meme was asking if the car was a dude from arizona named Torleo. he said there is only has done 2 big body's that him and jose have done. hes curious himself just like grumpy is.[/b][/quote]
Able FROM TRI-CITIES WASH. WHITE 94

IT WAS LAST YEAR WHEN HE WAS OFF OF CRENSHAW AND EL SEGUNDO OR ROSECRANS NEXT TO THE TAXI PLACE


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

NOT TRYING TO START ANYTHING HERE BUT WHAT MAKES ROOSTER'S CADDY A CLOWN CAR?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

HAS BOTH BUMPERS


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

AND IT LAYS OUT

LIKE I SAID NOT STARTING ANY THING JUST LOOKING FOR OPINIONS


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 19 2003, 10:58 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Not busin in on your topic but maybe is it Sanction show legal? IE LRM, BLVD ENTERTAINMENT, BLVD and others... If not then it's a street pumper.. IE Clown


Just my 2 cents

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 19 2003, 10:58 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 maybe you don't understand the logistics of chains and extending. "not trying to start anything". that is not the picture to look at. look at the picture of the rearend. i love that car. it is the sickest big body on the face of the earth. rooster is the man. but we all know that the car would be in radical.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

SO THE CHAINS ON THE REAR END MAKES IT RADICAL?

THE EXTENDED TRAILERING ARMS ARE LEGAL IN ANY CLASS, JUST LIKE YOUR ADJUSTABLES. 
ONLY OTHER THING IS THE DROPED MOUNTS FOR THE UPPERS

LIKE I SAID I'M NOT STARTING ANY THING HERE AND I HAVE MUCH RESPECT FOR YOU AND YOUR CAR, BUT I JUST WANTED TO KNOW WHAT MAKES HIS CAR DIFFERENT THEN YOURS IN A HOPP? 
NO HARD FEELINGS BRO, WASHINGTON HAS TO STICK TOGTHER AND I GOT YOUR BACK ANYWAY POSSABLE, AND THAT GOES FOR ALL THE RIDERS OUT THERE NO MATTER WHERE YOUR FROM


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Holy Shit NO that car would definitively be in Radical....... And yes it is a bad boy for sure. Man I don't know my values must be wrong (or are they) to me and believe me it's not like I haven't been in this game awhile (I am not a ROOKIE) only on the switch, but how do you go out and call a person out knowing damn well that your setup will blow there car away cause you got 10 times the shit that they have and they nose up on you and you take the win and are PROUD of it? I don't get it, myself I would rather hop against a car that has the same amount as I do and if I win then it would be to me Pure Victory... Being a winner to me is about being equal, I mean they don't run Jet cars against Top fuel Dragsters and street cars against Pro cars, it's all equal in most competitions, why is it that Hydraulic's rather it be on the streets or at a show is different. I know what you will say it's all FAIR GAME well whatever I still feel that if you can't win without cheating or callin out someone that has less then you, then your'e not a winner.. Period

PS: Personally I don't give a shit how they do it in LA, been there done that so what.............This is the Northwest and we do it our way we build the MOFO to win........Legally

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 19 2003, 11:19 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 there are sanction legal points to makin a hopper in the northwest and that is how i built my car. iappreciate you supporting me but roosters car would not be able to enter in the shows we go to unless he was in radical. ask hydrogirl. they have a radical.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WHAT'S THE MAX REAR LIFT FOR DOUBLE PUMP IN WASH./OR. ?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:twak:<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<THIS IS FOR BC BRIAN :twak: I BETTER MAKE IT TWO FOR HIM :0


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 19 2003, 11:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 19 2003, 11:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 19 2003, 11:19 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there are sanction legal points to makin a hopper in the northwest and that is how i built my car. iappreciate you supporting me but roosters car would not be able to enter in the shows we go to unless he was in radical. ask hydrogirl. they have a radical.[/b][/quote]
Correct.................. See my post about it. You know it just comes down to this, DAMNIT build your damn car to the rules, and then come knockin on the door. You guys build all this lead ass cars and hide fuckin pumps wherever and the come a knockin and beat someone and then walk away like you did something. SORRY but not in my book you didn't. Ethier be legal at the show or keep your ass on the street, Victory is for people that sit down and used there head to build a car and not there cheatin ass. How the fuck can you feel good about it......... I'm I wrong or what? I know that I have already had enough of this as I am upset now, cause I know for a fact that this year there was so much cheatin going on that it was sicking. And I will not compete against anyone that I think does this, why should I. I Hop my car to win right, but if I win at least I know I did it by building a straight hopper and not using any extra help.. Come on guys Sleep at night!!!!!!!!!!!! I have Tatoo's ya know but none on my forehead that says STUPID.. GEE......


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

NO DOUGHT ABOUT IT ROOSTERS CAR IS TIGHT THEY ALL ARE BUT THE BETTER HOP WOULD BE GRUMP AND RAT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

max upper trailing arm extension 2in like mine. max lower 1 in. mine are stock. shocks on the car. like mine.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WHAT'S MAX SIZE OF CYLINDERS FOR DOUBLE PUMP IS WHAT I MENT


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 19 2003, 11:30 AM
> *WHAT'S THE MAX REAR LIFT FOR DOUBLE PUMP IN WASH./OR. ?*


 There is none, YOU MUST LAY ALL THE WAY DOWN IN THE ASS AT 16 inches BLVD ENTERTAINMENT RULE and for KOS 19 inches and LRM 24 inches. And thats from the bottom of the back bumper. Must have Shocks, Front and rear bumpers no chains, and no deep pockets(I know first hand about that one) Radical rules are different on the trailing arms and some of the other stuff. Shit our cutty goes up in the ass now at over 7ft.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

CARS DO WHAT THERE BUILT FOR IF THERE BUILT FOR THE SHOW THEN THERES RULES TO GO BY, BUT IF THERE BUILT FOR STEET SHIT, THAN COOL DO WHAT YOU WANT I WOULD, BUT THERES NO COMPARISON SO WHY HOP STREET CARS AGAINST SHOW HOPPERS? THIS GAME IS ABOUT CLOWNIN AND NO IS FORGETTING THAT ITS WHY WE RIDE, BUT THE CARS ARE BEING COMPARED AND ITS LIKE A TRADITIONAL AGAINST A RADICAL THEY WERE BUILT FOR TWO DIFFERENT REASONS :twak: 



Last edited by BIG NICK at Sep 19 2003, 12:48 PM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 19 2003, 12:44 PM
> *Shit our cutty goes up in the ass now at over 7ft.*


 DAMN,I HOPE ITS NOT GONNA SIT ON ITS ASS :thumbsdown: BUT IF I KNOW YOU GUYS LIKE I THINK I DO IT'LL COME RIGHT BACK DOWN AND UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/hypertoken/Image30.jpg
look for yourself though if everybody is curious


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 19 2003, 11:44 AM
> *CARS DO WHAT THERE BUILT FOR IF THERE BUILT FOR THE SHOW YA THERES RULES TO GO BY, BUT IF THERE BUILT FOR STEET SHIT, THAN COOL DO WHAT YOU WANT I WOULD, BUT THERES NO COMPARISON SO WHY HOP STREET CARS AGAINST SHOW HOPPERS? THIS GAME IS ABOUT CLOWNIN AND NO IS FORGETTING THAT ITS WHY WE RIDE, BUT THE CARS ARE BEING COMPARED AND ITS LIKE A TRADITIONAL AGAINST A RADICAL THEY WERE BUILT FOR TWO DIFFERENT REASONS :twak:*


 Exactlly, Like a VIPER against a HONDA, yeah right... They know what we are sayin, they just don't want to call out anyone that has equal setup, cause shit then they might just get beat.........

Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 19 2003, 12:47 PM
> *http://www.geocities.com/hypertoken/Image30.jpg
> look for yourself though if everybody is curious*


 DIDNT WORK GRUMP,,,,,,,,STILL HUNG OVER? :twak:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> .


Correct.................. See my post about it. You know it just comes down to this, DAMNIT build your damn car to the rules, and then come knockin on the door. You guys build all this lead ass cars and hide fuckin pumps wherever and the come a knockin and beat someone and then walk away like you did something. SORRY but not in my book you didn't. Ethier be legal at the show or keep your ass on the street, Victory is for people that sit down and used there head to build a car and not there cheatin ass. How the fuck can you feel good about it......... I'm I wrong or what? I know that I have already had enough of this as I am upset now, cause I know for a fact that this year there was so much cheatin going on that it was sicking. And I will not compete against anyone that I think does this, why should I. I Hop my car to win right, but if I win at least I know I did it by building a straight hopper and not using any extra help.. Come on guys Sleep at night!!!!!!!!!!!! I have Tatoo's ya know but none on my forehead that says STUPID.. GEE......[/QUOTE]




HYDROGIRL 
PLEASE CLAIM DOWN A LITTLE AND TAKE A FEW BREATHS OF AIR.

I FEEL YOU ON THE CHEATIN THING AND NOONE CAN DISSAGREE WITH THAT. 

WAS THERE BEEN ANYMORE R.S.V.P.'S IN YAT ON WHO ELSE IS COMING???

AND * WHERE ARE THE FLYERS AT BIG NICK* GET TO WORK :twak: 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Sep 19 2003, 10:55 AM


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 19 2003, 11:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 19 2003, 11:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Hydrogirl_@Sep 19 2003, 12:44 PM
> *Shit our cutty goes up in the ass now at over 7ft.*


DAMN,I HOPE ITS NOT GONNA SIT ON ITS ASS :thumbsdown: BUT IF I KNOW YOU GUYS LIKE I THINK I DO IT'LL COME RIGHT BACK DOWN AND UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!! No bumper magnets in the Jenda house, just plain ole built hoppers that do what they do GET UP...........and come back down, without no help. 

Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 19 2003, 11:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 19 2003, 11:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GRUMPY_@Sep 19 2003, 12:47 PM
> *http://www.geocities.com/hypertoken/Image30.jpg
> look for yourself though if everybody is curious*


DIDNT WORK GRUMP,,,,,,,,STILL HUNG OVER? :twak:[/b][/quote]
i cant figure it out


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 17 2003, 12:10 PM
> *O.G. RIDER GIRLS AND LOWCO'S STRIPPERS, AND 509 FINEST SHOULD MAKE A REALLY GOOD BIKINI/WET/NO T-SHIRT- LOWCOS STLYE CONTEST  *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
WHAT ABOUT THIS , IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN TOO.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 19 2003, 12:52 PM
> *t
> AND  WHERE ARE THE FLYERS AT BIG NICK GET TO WORK :twak:*


 MONDAY :twak: :biggrin: YOU BETTER BE THERE AND AT LEAST 10 PEOPLE CALL A DAY BUT I'LL ONLY POST IF THERE BRINGING HOPPERS CAUSE MOST ARE IN A CAR CLUB AND ITS ALREDY POSTED :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 19 2003, 11:52 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*




HYDROGIRL 
PLEASE CLAIM DOWN A LITTLE AND TAKE A FEW BREATHS OF AIR.

I FEEL YOU ON THE CHEATIN THING AND NOONE CAN DISSAGREE WITH THAT. 

WAS THERE BEEN ANYMORE R.S.V.P.'S IN YAT ON WHO ELSE IS COMING???

AND  WHERE ARE THE FLYERS AT BIG NICK GET TO WORK :twak:*[/quote]
Sorry Unlimited about the wind, but damn can we please keep it real. Thank You

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

LET ME KNOW WHEN THERE DONE AND I RIDE UP AND GET THEM.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

IT'S ALL COOL

REAL RYDERS IV LIFE

I KNOW HYRDOGIRL IS


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

ANYTHING FROM SHOWTIME C.C. 

OR LIFETIME C.C.

OR ADAM FROM C.A.S.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 19 2003, 01:17 PM
> *ANYTHING FROM SHOWTIME C.C.
> 
> OR LIFETIME C.C.
> ...


 THATS A GOOD QUESTION,,,,,OUR PEOPLE,,,,,,,WERE YOU AT?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 19 2003, 12:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 19 2003, 12:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 19 2003, 01:17 PM
> *ANYTHING FROM SHOWTIME C.C.
> 
> OR LIFETIME C.C.
> ...


THATS A GOOD QUESTION,,,,,OUR PEOPLE,,,,,,,WERE YOU AT?[/b][/quote]
I posted the show on Low-rider.com and on Lowrider.com so maybe this will help, as some people hang out there more then here. Hope so, gotta call some 503 ridaz tonight and get them in.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Sep 19 2003, 01:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Sep 19 2003, 01:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 17 2003, 12:10 PM
> *O.G. RIDER GIRLS AND LOWCO'S STRIPPERS, AND 509 FINEST SHOULD MAKE A REALLY GOOD BIKINI/WET/NO T-SHIRT- LOWCOS STLYE CONTEST  *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
WHAT ABOUT THIS , IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN TOO.[/b][/quote]
MY HOMEBOY DONNIE FROM SPOKANE IS BRINGING THE B-I-T-C-H-E-S :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 19 2003, 11:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 19 2003, 11:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cant figure it out[/b][/quote]
Try this one

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1060835245.jpg

Thats the KOS in Seattle, WA


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THERE WILL BE ALOT OF OUTTA TOWNERS THERE, BRANDI IS TAKING CARE OF 503 AREA AND GRUMP HAS SPOKANE COMMING I NEED SOMEONE TO GET THE WORD OUT IN SEATTLE



AND DONT FORGET THE SINGLE PUMPS I KNOW THERES ALOT OF YOU OUT THERE 

ALSO SHOW CARS ARE VERY WELCOME TO JUST COME KICK IT OR TO HOP WHATEVER I WILL HAVE SEVERAL CAMERAS OUT SO SHINE YOUR SHIT UP OR CHARGE YOUR BATTERIES


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 19 2003, 11:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 19 2003, 11:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY HOMEBOY DONNIE FROM SPOKANE IS BRINGING THE B-I-T-C-H-E-S :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
DONNIE GOT EM ALL, TELL HIM TO BRING THE YOUNG ONE FROM THERE SHOW THAT HAD THE CROWD GOING CRAZY IN THE FIRST ROUND-- YOU NOW BEFORE THEY TAKE ANYTHING OFF. SHE WAS BAAAAADDDDD
I THINK SHE WAS THE WINNER TOO 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Sep 19 2003, 11:33 AM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

WOW, I didn't realize there was that much cheating going on, thats shitty.. Well anyways can't wait to see everybody there :biggrin: I sent a pm to Schue to see if he could talk to some of his people in Showtime but I haven't heard anything back yet, hopefully some show up!!! Nick are you coming to the Lacy Show on Sunday, is there anyway to bring flyers to that show???? Hope to see everybody there at the Royal Image Show :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

i thought it was in olympia but ya i'll be there with some flyers :thumbsup:


----------



## Side2Side (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 19 2003, 10:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 19 2003, 10:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Sep 19 2003, 08:05 AM
> *Did this topic just change over night to
> 
> OREGON VS. WASHINGTON VS. CALIFORNIA????????????????? :0
> ...


if there is a bigbody that wants to pull up from there, and its not clowned, yes. if everybody wants to start the shit talkin when this started out as a fun event, then those with the mouths open better bring some shit that can back up there fuckin tonsils[/b][/quote]
who are you ta;king to. I have a car , and i can bring acouple more if you want, i say what i mean and mean what i say. hit me on my hip if you want to talk Young D 206 335 4418  I just asked you a question, Im now just getting into hoping and i plan to take it to the fullest. I have already done the show shit, took first places down the coast and at the supershow with to different joints, So yea what it do. When you start cusing and sounding stupid that is talking shit. People with hopers have them to hope and if not than take the juice out...............................................................................


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Sep 19 2003, 11:37 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Sep 19 2003, 11:37 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct.................. See my post about it. You know it just comes down to this, DAMNIT build your damn car to the rules, and then come knockin on the door. You guys build all this lead ass cars and hide fuckin pumps wherever and the come a knockin and beat someone and then walk away like you did something. SORRY but not in my book you didn't. Ethier be legal at the show or keep your ass on the street, Victory is for people that sit down and used there head to build a car and not there cheatin ass. How the fuck can you feel good about it......... I'm I wrong or what? I know that I have already had enough of this as I am upset now, cause I know for a fact that this year there was so much cheatin going on that it was sicking. And I will not compete against anyone that I think does this, why should I. I Hop my car to win right, but if I win at least I know I did it by building a straight hopper and not using any extra help.. Come on guys Sleep at night!!!!!!!!!!!! I have Tatoo's ya know but none on my forehead that says STUPID.. GEE......[/b][/quote]
I HAVE STAYED OUT OF THIS TOPIC DUE TO I CAN'T MAKE IT TO THE FUNCTION BUT IN THE BEGINNING U ALL SAID BRING WHAT U GOT HOP WHAT U GOT NOW WHATS ALL THIS THAT CAR CAN'T HOP IN THIS CLASS ETC SHIT IF ITS HOP WHAT U GOT THEN HOP WHAT U GOT RIGHT I MEAN CHRIS CUTLASS IS A RADICAL CAR AND IF NO OTHER RADICAL CAR SHOWS UP FOR IT I AM SURE HE WILL HOP THE NEXT BEST CAR RIGHT ITS ALL FOR FUN GUYS REMEMBER THAT AND WHAT IF PURO LOCOS SHOW UP WHO THEY GONNA HOP THEIR CUTLASS AGAINST THEIR 64??? THERE IS NO OTHER CARS UP HERE FOR THEM TO HOP U ALL HAVE FUN THATS WHAT IT'S ABOUT 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Sep 20 2003, 04:53 AM


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 20 2003, 04:51 AM
> *I HAVE STAYED OUT OF THIS TOPIC DUE TO I CAN'T MAKE IT TO THE FUNCTION BUT IN THE BEGINNING U ALL SAID BRING WHAT U GOT HOP WHAT U GOT NOW WHATS ALL THIS THAT CAR CAN'T HOP IN THIS CLASS ETC SHIT IF ITS HOP WHAT U GOT THEN HOP WHAT U GOT RIGHT I MEAN CHRIS CUTLASS IS A RADICAL CAR AND IF NO OTHER RADICAL CAR SHOWS UP FOR IT I AM SURE HE WILL HOP THE NEXT BEST CAR RIGHT ITS ALL FOR FUN GUYS REMEMBER THAT AND WHAT IF PURO LOCOS SHOW UP WHO THEY GONNA HOP THEIR CUTLASS AGAINST THEIR 64??? THERE IS NO OTHER CARS UP HERE FOR THEM TO HOP U ALL HAVE FUN THATS WHAT IT'S ABOUT*


 OK, and you are right TONY! I will put this in layman terminology. This is not a win-lose thing, this does not have a cash payout........
It is simply as TONY said just HOP your car, it doesn't matter if the guy that you hop against beats you (can you be so narrow minded that you can't take a loss and have fun for a change). Man, this is really stupid that we all just can't get together and have a Big ass party and have some fun. I personally openly invited anyone that wants to come, so if a CALI bumper magnet showed up, yeah we would hop with them and they would more then likely beat us. SO WHAT!!! This is what we are trying to get across here you don't have to WIN in this, it is a fun hop, for us all to do. So keep the serious shit on the street please. We want people to show up and hop there cars knowing that it doesn't matter if they win or lose, we aren't bringing a box of potato chips to throw on there car. We take this to a WIN situation and NO body will show to hop!!! Thank you for understanding this, and for those of you that have a Grudge hop going on, it's all good to, but keep it between yourselfs. Yeah, we want to see it at the party, but it's not the whole venue for the event. Again, please understand where the focus of this event is leading. It's for Oregon and Washington to get together and have a good time................It was never meant to get serious about................


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IF YOUR CARS LEGIT, YOUR CALLED A CHIPPER, IF YOU BEND THE RULES YOUR A CHEATER. SOME PEOPLE SAY ITS ALL ABOUT INCHES AND THEN COMPLAIN ABOUT STAND UP CARS. I CANT STAND HOPPIN AGAINST CARS WITHOUT CHROME, NO MATTER WHAT THERE WILL ALWAYS BE ANY EXCUSE OR AN ISSUE. IT REALLY GETS OLD. IM GETTING TO THE POINT INCHES DONT ME SHIT. IF INCHES ARE WHAT YOUR AFTER MANUEL OF PUROS LOCOS GOT IN LOCKED RIGHT NOW IN THE NW. 



DONT HATE TOO MUCH...JUST MY OPINION.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Side2Side+Sep 19 2003, 11:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Side2Side @ Sep 19 2003, 11:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who are you ta;king to. I have a car , and i can bring acouple more if you want, i say what i mean and mean what i say. hit me on my hip if you want to talk Young D 206 335 4418  I just asked you a question, Im now just getting into hoping and i plan to take it to the fullest. I have already done the show shit, took first places down the coast and at the supershow with to different joints, So yea what it do. When you start cusing and sounding stupid that is talking shit. People with hopers have them to hope and if not than take the juice out...............................................................................[/b][/quote]
FOR 1 I WASN'T TALKIN TO YOU. I WAS TALKIN TO EVERYBODY THAT SAYS ALL THESE CLOWN CARS ARE IN MY SHOW-HOP CLASS. MEANING , PUT THE WORK INTO ,MAKING IT A REGULATION HOP CAR. I DIDN'T SAY YOU WERE THAT ONE I WAS PISSED AT. YOU NED NOT HAVE SUCH A WORRIED CONCIENSE. I DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHO I HOP AGAINST. I WILL HOP AGAINST REGALS AND CUTLASS'S
TOO. MY CAR IS HOT AND IT IS BUILT TO THE INDUSTRY STANDARD. I DON'T CARE WHAT ANYBODY ELSE SAYS OR THINKS. MY SHIT IS HOT. NOW THAT BEING SAID, BRING THE CALI CARS, BRING THE RADICALS, I WILL HOP. JUST REMMEBER THAT WHEN PEOPLE SEE MY CAR DO WHAT IT DOES TO STANDARD SPECS, THEY REALIZE THAT BIGBODIES DON'T DO THAT AS A NORM. SO I AM HAPPY WITH MY CAR EVEN IF YOU WANT TO CHEERLEAD FOR OTHER CARS IN OTHER STATES THAT DON'T COMPARE. BRING IT


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 20 2003, 09:09 AM
> *FOR 1 I WASN'T TALKIN TO YOU. I WAS TALKIN TO EVERYBODY THAT SAYS ALL THESE CLOWN CARS ARE IN MY SHOW-HOP CLASS. MEANING , PUT THE WORK INTO ,MAKING IT A REGULATION HOP CAR. I DIDN'T SAY YOU WERE THAT ONE I WAS PISSED AT. YOU NED NOT HAVE SUCH A WORRIED CONCIENSE. I DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHO I HOP AGAINST. I WILL HOP AGAINST REGALS AND CUTLASS'S
> TOO. MY CAR IS HOT AND IT IS BUILT TO THE INDUSTRY STANDARD. I DON'T CARE WHAT ANYBODY ELSE SAYS OR THINKS. MY SHIT IS HOT. NOW THAT BEING SAID, BRING THE CALI CARS, BRING THE RADICALS, I WILL HOP. JUST REMMEBER THAT WHEN PEOPLE SEE MY CAR DO WHAT IT DOES TO STANDARD SPECS, THEY REALIZE THAT BIGBODIES DON'T DO THAT AS A NORM. SO I AM HAPPY WITH MY CAR EVEN IF YOU WANT TO CHEERLEAD FOR OTHER CARS IN OTHER STATES THAT DON'T COMPARE. BRING IT*


 We'll hop with ya GRUMP, that would be cool!!! And hell the way Chris has been hittin lately you might have a chance.   But this is what I'm talking about, we can hop anybody and so what if we get beat, it's not like it is the end of the world for us and for anybody else that is how it should be for this event. It's just to represent your state at a PARTY. 

Friendly in the Northwest
Hydrogirl


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Sep 20 2003, 09:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Sep 20 2003, 09:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GRUMPY_@Sep 20 2003, 09:09 AM
> *FOR 1 I WASN'T TALKIN TO YOU.  I WAS TALKIN TO EVERYBODY THAT SAYS ALL THESE CLOWN CARS ARE IN MY SHOW-HOP CLASS. MEANING , PUT THE WORK INTO ,MAKING IT A REGULATION HOP CAR.  I DIDN'T SAY YOU WERE THAT ONE I WAS PISSED AT.  YOU NED NOT HAVE SUCH A WORRIED CONCIENSE.  I DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHO I HOP AGAINST.  I WILL HOP AGAINST REGALS AND CUTLASS'S
> TOO.  MY CAR IS HOT AND IT IS BUILT TO THE INDUSTRY STANDARD.  I DON'T CARE WHAT ANYBODY ELSE SAYS OR THINKS.  MY SHIT IS HOT.  NOW THAT BEING SAID, BRING THE CALI CARS, BRING THE RADICALS, I WILL HOP.  JUST REMMEBER THAT WHEN PEOPLE SEE MY CAR DO WHAT IT DOES TO STANDARD SPECS, THEY REALIZE THAT BIGBODIES DON'T DO THAT AS A NORM.  SO I AM HAPPY WITH MY CAR EVEN IF YOU WANT TO CHEERLEAD FOR OTHER CARS IN OTHER STATES THAT DON'T COMPARE.  BRING IT*


We'll hop with ya GRUMP, that would be cool!!! And hell the way Chris has been hittin lately you might have a chance.   But this is what I'm talking about, we can hop anybody and so what if we get beat, it's not like it is the end of the world for us and for anybody else that is how it should be for this event. It's just to represent your state at a PARTY. 

Friendly in the Northwest
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
ALL RIGHT, YOU'RE MY FIRST HOP. BUT IF I LOSE TO CHRIS, HE HAD BETTER HAVE A CORONA FOR ME. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I HAVE JUST BEN INFORMED BY YOUNG HOGG THAT HE WILL BE THERE FOR THE HOP. HES BRINGIN PLENTY OF FILM AND WANTS TO CONFIRM THAT THERE WILL BE PEOPLE THERE.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 20 2003, 11:05 AM
> *I HAVE JUST BEN INFORMED BY YOUNG HOGG THAT HE WILL BE THERE FOR THE HOP. HES BRINGIN PLENTY OF FILM AND WANTS TO CONFIRM THAT THERE WILL BE PEOPLE THERE.*


 GREAT, He's the man for sure!!! This is great we will make it happen guys.................

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

NO HOGG HOGGIN HYDROGIRL


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

hey Nick does that mean Brown Crowd is gonna be in the house too since its on there lot? :biggrin: , 



Last edited by LocalPridecc at Sep 20 2003, 01:33 PM


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 19 2003, 12:17 PM
> *ANYTHING FROM SHOWTIME C.C.
> 
> OR LIFETIME C.C.
> ...


 Seattle isnt the only city with riders man..............


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Sep 20 2003, 02:32 PM
> *hey Nick does that mean Brown Crowd is gonna be in the house too since its on there lot?  :biggrin: ,*


how is on there lot if franky owns it :thumbsdown: 



Last edited by BIG NICK at Sep 20 2003, 02:42 PM


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 20 2003, 01:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 20 2003, 01:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LocalPridecc_@Sep 20 2003, 02:32 PM
> *hey Nick does that mean Brown Crowd is gonna be in the house too since its on there lot?  :biggrin: ,*


how is on there lot if franky owns it :thumbsdown:[/b][/quote]
Thats what i meant since he's the president and all, i was trying to be funny it just didnt come out right :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


 DAMN THE LIST KEEPS GETTING BIGGER, AND DONT FORGET THAT PEOPLE BEEN CALLIN AND IM NOT POSTIN ALL OF THEM IF THERE CLUBS IS ALREADY UP :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Sep 20 2003, 02:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Sep 20 2003, 02:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what i meant since he's the president and all, i was trying to be funny it just didnt come out right :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
DOG DONT TAKE THIS TO SERIOUS :biggrin: I WAS PLAYIN THIS ALWAYS MAKE ME LAUGH>>>>>>>>>> :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 20 2003, 02:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 20 2003, 02:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


DAMN THE LIST KEEPS GETTING BIGGER, AND DONT FORGET THAT PEOPLE BEEN CALLIN AND IM NOT POSTIN ALL OF THEM IF THERE CLUBS IS ALREADY UP :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
NEXT PAGE PLEASE


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Well just got in from a little local rod run down at delta park and lo and behold guess who I ran into???????????? Some 503 ridaz and yes they said they will be there at YAK, thats Mcgill with the single pump Monte and Tony with the LAC and they said it was the first that they heard about it, so they would past the word around. So you can count 503 ridaz in. I'm I good or what?? HEE HEE.......

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


 GOOD JOB BRANDI ALSO IF ANY ONE NEEDS ANY HELP WITH ANYTHING FEEL FREE TO GIVE ME A CALL I'LL DO WHAT I CAN :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 20 2003, 03:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 20 2003, 03:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


GOOD JOB BRANDI ALSO IF ANY ONE NEEDS ANY HELP WITH ANYTHING FEEL FREE TO GIVE ME A CALL I'LL DO WHAT I CAN :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
THIS LIST IS GETTIN BIGGER. L-O-W-C-O-S IS IN THE CASA. WHERE ARE THE REST OF THE 509 FOOLS. CAN I GET MY AREA CODE INTERESTED?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


 THERE YOU GO GRUMP YAKIMA- BROWN CROWD 509 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 20 2003, 03:49 PM
> *GOOD JOB BRANDI ALSO IF ANY ONE NEEDS ANY HELP WITH ANYTHING FEEL FREE TO GIVE ME A CALL I'LL DO WHAT I CAN :thumbsup:*


 Man, this list is getting longer all the time and we still got a little under a month to go. This is going to be big!!! And I hope that everybody shows up cause you won't want to miss this one for sure.....

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper 
Hydrogirl


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 20 2003, 04:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 20 2003, 04:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS LIST IS GETTIN BIGGER. L-O-W-C-O-S IS IN THE CASA. WHERE ARE THE REST OF THE 509 FOOLS. CAN I GET MY AREA CODE INTERESTED?[/b][/quote]
You know grumpy that all the 509 riders are down and ready , so lets get it cracking


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Also if anyone needs pics posted send them to me, a few of those links are not [email protected]


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0 DAMN!!!


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

WHATS UP NICK THE 509 KREATIONZ CANT GET NO LOVE BUT SINCE WE WERNT LISTED DOWN ON THE LIST WE WILL BE THERE JUST TO REPT. THE 509 TO THE FULLIST


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


 DAMN I'M FAST :thumbsup: WHATS UP DOG :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

THANKS BRO


----------



## Side2Side (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 20 2003, 10:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 20 2003, 10:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FOR 1 I WASN'T TALKIN TO YOU. I WAS TALKIN TO EVERYBODY THAT SAYS ALL THESE CLOWN CARS ARE IN MY SHOW-HOP CLASS. MEANING , PUT THE WORK INTO ,MAKING IT A REGULATION HOP CAR. I DIDN'T SAY YOU WERE THAT ONE I WAS PISSED AT. YOU NED NOT HAVE SUCH A WORRIED CONCIENSE. I DON'T GIVE A SHIT WHO I HOP AGAINST. I WILL HOP AGAINST REGALS AND CUTLASS'S
TOO. MY CAR IS HOT AND IT IS BUILT TO THE INDUSTRY STANDARD. I DON'T CARE WHAT ANYBODY ELSE SAYS OR THINKS. MY SHIT IS HOT. NOW THAT BEING SAID, BRING THE CALI CARS, BRING THE RADICALS, I WILL HOP. JUST REMMEBER THAT WHEN PEOPLE SEE MY CAR DO WHAT IT DOES TO STANDARD SPECS, THEY REALIZE THAT BIGBODIES DON'T DO THAT AS A NORM. SO I AM HAPPY WITH MY CAR EVEN IF YOU WANT TO CHEERLEAD FOR OTHER CARS IN OTHER STATES THAT DON'T COMPARE. BRING IT[/b][/quote]
You had your car at the seattle king of the streets right or wrong? if you are whou i think you are than your the guy that young hog called out to hop against the Green Bugar, and than if you were that person, ( If that was you) than I remember you not wanting to hop. It wasnt your class, and we told you that your buddy hog put you in that class. Rooster, and Meme are friends of mine, thats why I bought the bugar from him. Im not cheerleading I was just asking you a simple Question. It all started out, Me asking if you thought that your big body was hotter than Roosters. Plan and simple. Me and Demo talk with him almost everyday, and he always asks about what people are saying on here, because truuca tells him about the site. With all that I think We all might just have to change the topic to. WHAT SHOULD GRUMPYS NEW NAME BE. 
I think maybe Baby, because you sure do wine alot. :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: It has chains, it has No shocks, wah,wah,wah. No one is asking you to do nothing you dont want to do. It was a plain and simple question. I knew the answer but wanted to know what the dude that SAID HE HAD THE HOTTEST BIG BODY thought.........................Young D


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

NOT TALKING SHIT ABOUT SIDE2SIDE OR YOUNG D BUT IF YOU GOT YOUR SHIT BUILT, HERE IN THE NORTHWEST OR CALI OR WERE THE FUCK IT'S FROM IF IT MAY ME, HOW COME YOU GUYS JUST ALL OF A SUDDEN IT MAY BE TALKING ALOT OR EVEN TO MUCH SHIT,IF YOU GUY'S ARE CALLEN OUT SO MANY PEOPLE FROM THE NORTHWEST OR WHEVER IT MAY BE 206,509 253,503WHAT ABOUT THE 702,213 619,604,0R EVERYONE NATIONWIDE OR WORLD WIDE IF YOU GUY'S ARE SUPPOSED TO BE THE BADD'EST WHY CAN'T YOU HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH WEATHER IT BE IN WA,OR CA NV, IT'S A SPORT NOT ALL ABOUT 1ST 2ND 3RD,ETC,IT'S ALL IN FUN,I MEAN FUCK I'VE EVEN SEEN ZACK HIT THE SWITCH ON NUMOROUS OF CARS CALI BUILT (THE GREEN BUGER, THE BABY BLUE CUTTY), AND EVEN RIDES FROM THE RI!!!!!I MEAN FUCK THE ARGUING ABOUT ABEL AND THE REST OF THE BULLSHIT,WHO'EVER IT MAY BE AGAINST.FUCK WE LIVE IN THE NORTHWEST! IT SHOULD BE ABOUT TAKING (PRIDE IN YOUR RIDE NO MATTER WERE IT'S FROM OR WHO BUILT IT!)I MEAN FUCK I GOT FAMILY IN LONG BEACH,COMTON,WATT'S,ZYPHERES, RICHMOND CALI,PHONEIX,SOUTHMOUTAIN,LASVEGAS,NEW YORK,FLORDIA,JAPAN,HAWAII,ATL,ETC BUT IT DON'T MEAN SHIT!!!IF YOU BUILT YOUR OWN SHIT(BE ABOUT IT)NOT SOMEONE ELSE'S!

OTHERWISE ONE LOVE TO THE NORTHWEST
OR WHEVER YOUR FROM, RIDE TO THE FULLEST
BE ABOUT YOUR SHIT NOT (WHAT IT DO)HAVE FUN!!!!
WORLDWIDE FOR LIFE FROM THE 206 BORN AND RAISED 
TO THE FULLEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

cant we just all get along??? :biggrin:


----------



## Side2Side (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Sep 21 2003, 06:54 AM
> *NOT TALKING SHIT ABOUT SIDE2SIDE OR YOUNG D BUT IF YOU GOT YOUR SHIT BUILT, HERE IN THE NORTHWEST OR CALI OR WERE THE FUCK IT'S FROM IF IT MAY ME, HOW COME YOU GUYS JUST ALL OF A SUDDEN IT MAY BE TALKING ALOT OR EVEN TO MUCH SHIT,IF YOU GUY'S ARE CALLEN OUT SO MANY PEOPLE FROM THE NORTHWEST OR WHEVER IT MAY BE 206,509 253,503WHAT ABOUT THE 702,213 619,604,0R EVERYONE NATIONWIDE OR WORLD WIDE IF YOU GUY'S ARE SUPPOSED TO BE THE BADD'EST WHY CAN'T YOU HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH WEATHER IT BE IN WA,OR CA NV, IT'S A SPORT NOT ALL ABOUT 1ST 2ND 3RD,ETC,IT'S ALL IN FUN,I MEAN FUCK I'VE EVEN SEEN ZACK HIT THE SWITCH ON NUMOROUS OF CARS CALI BUILT (THE GREEN BUGER, THE BABY BLUE CUTTY), AND EVEN RIDES FROM THE RI!!!!!I MEAN FUCK THE ARGUING ABOUT ABEL AND THE REST OF THE BULLSHIT,WHO'EVER IT MAY BE AGAINST.FUCK WE LIVE IN THE NORTHWEST! IT SHOULD BE ABOUT TAKING (PRIDE IN YOUR RIDE NO MATTER WERE IT'S FROM OR WHO BUILT IT!)I MEAN FUCK I GOT FAMILY IN LONG BEACH,COMTON,WATT'S,ZYPHERES, RICHMOND CALI,PHONEIX,SOUTHMOUTAIN,LASVEGAS,NEW YORK,FLORDIA,JAPAN,HAWAII,ATL,ETC BUT IT DON'T MEAN SHIT!!!IF YOU BUILT YOUR OWN SHIT(BE ABOUT IT)NOT SOMEONE ELSE'S!
> 
> OTHERWISE ONE LOVE TO THE NORTHWEST
> ...


 this is young D, I can hit the switch now, so talk about something else. And so what I bought a car from cal. This isnt the first or last, Rooster has been building cars for us for over a year. I didnt buy that car just cuz I seen it on the last to truuca videos, because i had it before they came out. When zack hit the bugar it was all fucked up, but what now its fixed, Lowriding is for fun and when you see someone why do you hit the switch on them? To clown? so of course you want to hit the switch higher and better than them, To clown them. Showing is for 1,2,3rd place hopping is for banging on the next man, About why dont we talk shit to anyone in other area codes, Both cars have Banged over cars from everywhere, Watch the truuca and cali swangin and you MIGHT SEE THAT. Let me say so no one else on here gets all bent out of shape. Know im not upset are talking shit to anger anyone, I have just been asking Questions and Posting my point of View. It seems like the are alot of brittle people on here,and Im not trying to upset you all. So peace out Young D.


----------



## Side2Side (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh yea just to let everyone know up front, Rooster is building a red Cutlass right now for me. I dont build cars so im just asking what i might have to do to make it my car, and do I have to fly him up here to build it, so I can hop it and have everone relax about the cali car shit. All also make sure to let him know ALL THE LITTLE RULEs, Thanks for your time YOUR FRIEND TO THE END YOUNG D :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Side2Side_@Sep 21 2003, 12:21 PM
> *Oh yea just to let everyone know up front, Rooster is building a red Cutlass right now for me. I dont build cars so im just asking what i might have to do to make it my car, and do I have to fly him up here to build it, so I can hop it and have everone relax about the cali car shit. All also make sure to let him know ALL THE LITTLE RULEs,  Thanks for your time YOUR FRIEND TO THE END YOUNG D :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


LOOK GUY THATS GREAT IF YOU CAN SPEND THE MONEY TO HAVE A CAR BUILT IF THATS WHAT YOUR USE TO ,BUT WHY ALL OF THE SHIT TALKIN AND CALLIN OUT FOOLS WHO DON'T HAVE A THE SAME SHIT AS YOU ! SO THEN YOU ARE GOING TO CALL IT A WIN !? :0 YOU WANT THAT CAR TO BE CALLED YOUR'S ? :uh: KEEP IT AT YOUR HOUSE ,HAUL IT YOUR DAM SELF AND MAINTAINE IT YOUR FUCKING SELF, AND MOST MOTHER FUCKING DEFINITELY HIT YOU'RE OWN SWITCH :biggrin: :biggrin: :tears::tears: :roflmao: :roflmao:
AS FOR THE RULES AS LITTLE AS THEY ARE ..............................YOU CAN NOT THINK THAT YOUR BETTER THAN ANYONE ELSE EVERYONE IS EQUAL SO SHOW RESPECT FOR THE GOOD OF LOWRIDING OR GET OUT.YOU CAN HIT THE SWITCH TO CLOWN NOT DISRESPECT . LIKE YOU SAID AND SHOW IN YOUR POSTS IS WHAT I SEE. AS FOR ME ............  YOU DON'T KNOW ME AND WHERE I CAME FROM AND WHERE I HAVE BEEN . I DON'T BRAG BOUT IT THATS NOT ME. ALL YOU KNOW IS THE HALF TRUTHS ZACK TELLS. :tears:  :ugh: :cheesy: HE WAS'NT SHIT TILL HE GOT THAT JOB RUNNING RICK'S HYDRO SHOP ,AND STILL IS'NT SHIT I WILL PROVE MY SELF IN YAK ONCE AND FOR ALL. :machinegun: :burn: ALL OF THIS BULLSHIT STARTED ONE PERSONS BIG MOUTH (lowriderlegend) SO I GUESS YOU AND I HAVE HIM TO THANK FOR THE DRAMA. COME ON LETS ALL SAY THANKS 

P.S. LEAVE RED ROOSTER ,MEME AND ANY ONE ELSE OUTSIDE OF WA ,OR AND B.C. OUT OF IT  AND CALL OUT CARS LIKE YOUR'S.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE+Sep 21 2003, 07:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BKRSFLDHOMIE @ Sep 21 2003, 07:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Side2Side_@Sep 21 2003, 12:21 PM
> *Oh yea just to let everyone know up front, Rooster is building a red Cutlass right now for me. I dont build cars so im just asking what i might have to do to make it my car, and do I have to fly him up here to build it, so I can hop it and have everone relax about the cali car shit. All also make sure to let him know ALL THE LITTLE RULEs,  Thanks for your time YOUR FRIEND TO THE END YOUNG D :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


LOOK GUY THATS GREAT IF YOU CAN SPEND THE MONEY TO HAVE A CAR BUILT IF THATS WHAT YOUR USE TO ,BUT WHY ALL OF THE SHIT TALKIN AND CALLIN OUT FOOLS WHO DON'T HAVE A THE SAME SHIT AS YOU ! SO THEN YOU ARE GOING TO CALL IT A WIN !? :0 YOU WANT THAT CAR TO BE CALLED YOUR'S ? :uh: KEEP IT AT YOUR HOUSE ,HAUL IT YOUR DAM SELF AND MAINTAINE IT YOUR FUCKING SELF, AND MOST MOTHER FUCKING DEFINITELY HIT YOU'RE OWN SWITCH :biggrin: :biggrin: :tears::tears: :roflmao: :roflmao:
AS FOR THE RULES AS LITTLE AS THEY ARE ..............................YOU CAN NOT THINK THAT YOUR BETTER THAN ANYONE ELSE EVERYONE IS EQUAL SO SHOW RESPECT FOR THE GOOD OF LOWRIDING OR GET OUT.YOU CAN HIT THE SWITCH TO CLOWN NOT DISRESPECT . LIKE YOU SAID AND SHOW IN YOUR POSTS IS WHAT I SEE. AS FOR ME ............  YOU DON'T KNOW ME AND WHERE I CAME FROM AND WHERE I HAVE BEEN . I DON'T BRAG BOUT IT THATS NOT ME. ALL YOU KNOW IS THE HALF TRUTHS ZACK TELLS. :tears:  :ugh: :cheesy: HE WAS'NT SHIT TILL HE GOT THAT JOB RUNNING RICK'S HYDRO SHOP ,AND STILL IS'NT SHIT I WILL PROVE MY SELF IN YAK ONCE AND FOR ALL. :machinegun: :burn: ALL OF THIS BULLSHIT STARTED ONE PERSONS BIG MOUTH (lowriderlegend) SO I GUESS YOU AND I HAVE HIM TO THANK FOR THE DRAMA. COME ON LETS ALL SAY THANKS 

P.S. LEAVE RED ROOSTER ,MEME AND ANY ONE ELSE OUTSIDE OF WA ,OR AND B.C. OUT OF IT  AND CALL OUT CARS LIKE YOUR'S.[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

I have to say something here, I just came from the Royal Image show in Lacy. And it was nice to kick it with everybody. The main reason is the I want to comment on the Hop, especially Zack and Demo, it was great to get a hand shake and congrats from you both and to meet you to. That means more then anything else to me. And thats how it's suppose to be. Take care and see you both in YAK, it's a party...................

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE+Sep 21 2003, 02:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BKRSFLDHOMIE @ Sep 21 2003, 02:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Side2Side_@Sep 21 2003, 12:21 PM
> *Oh yea just to let everyone know up front, Rooster is building a red Cutlass right now for me. I dont build cars so im just asking what i might have to do to make it my car, and do I have to fly him up here to build it, so I can hop it and have everone relax about the cali car shit. All also make sure to let him know ALL THE LITTLE RULEs,  Thanks for your time YOUR FRIEND TO THE END YOUNG D :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


LOOK GUY THATS GREAT IF YOU CAN SPEND THE MONEY TO HAVE A CAR BUILT IF THATS WHAT YOUR USE TO ,BUT WHY ALL OF THE SHIT TALKIN AND CALLIN OUT FOOLS WHO DON'T HAVE A THE SAME SHIT AS YOU ! SO THEN YOU ARE GOING TO CALL IT A WIN !? :0 YOU WANT THAT CAR TO BE CALLED YOUR'S ? :uh: KEEP IT AT YOUR HOUSE ,HAUL IT YOUR DAM SELF AND MAINTAINE IT YOUR FUCKING SELF, AND MOST MOTHER FUCKING DEFINITELY HIT YOU'RE OWN SWITCH :biggrin: :biggrin: :tears::tears: :roflmao: :roflmao:
AS FOR THE RULES AS LITTLE AS THEY ARE ..............................YOU CAN NOT THINK THAT YOUR BETTER THAN ANYONE ELSE EVERYONE IS EQUAL SO SHOW RESPECT FOR THE GOOD OF LOWRIDING OR GET OUT.YOU CAN HIT THE SWITCH TO CLOWN NOT DISRESPECT . LIKE YOU SAID AND SHOW IN YOUR POSTS IS WHAT I SEE. AS FOR ME ............  YOU DON'T KNOW ME AND WHERE I CAME FROM AND WHERE I HAVE BEEN . I DON'T BRAG BOUT IT THATS NOT ME. ALL YOU KNOW IS THE HALF TRUTHS ZACK TELLS. :tears:  :ugh: :cheesy: HE WAS'NT SHIT TILL HE GOT THAT JOB RUNNING RICK'S HYDRO SHOP ,AND STILL IS'NT SHIT I WILL PROVE MY SELF IN YAK ONCE AND FOR ALL. :machinegun: :burn: ALL OF THIS BULLSHIT STARTED ONE PERSONS BIG MOUTH (lowriderlegend) SO I GUESS YOU AND I HAVE HIM TO THANK FOR THE DRAMA. COME ON LETS ALL SAY THANKS 

P.S. LEAVE RED ROOSTER ,MEME AND ANY ONE ELSE OUTSIDE OF WA ,OR AND B.C. OUT OF IT  AND CALL OUT CARS LIKE YOUR'S.[/b][/quote]
This guy is pathetic, how many times do I have to tell you man, listen, last time, Im done talkin trash on here, I was simply relaying a messege from the Side2Side, as you can clearly see, since he got it all set up he can do all the talkin for himself!!!! All I did was say what the homie wanted to say, right, I didn't do anything diff Abel than your homie talkin for you Westside206rain, We both were talkin for our homies, man don't you get it. Quit all your crying :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: its getting really old, And on the real Abel, this is the last time I talk to you or about you on these topics, said that a long time ago. I don't like talkin shit never have, I just enjoy Lowriding to the fullest and just try to be friends with everybody  but you man, you are impossible, what did you think I was gonna just sit back and listen to you talk shit about my homies, Get with it man, like I want to sit back and listen to you complain about RI, it gets old and real quick, so for the last time, Im DONE with you Abel, best of luck to you


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

well said, now all of you leave it alone and get busy working and building your shit for the event. And quit wastin time on here BS'sn back and forth. OR>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>You might get beat...

HEE HEE HEE HEE Listen to your friend MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE..

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper 
Hydrogirl


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

He everybody else, this is still me Lowriderlegend90 but my real account isn't working this ones my wifes, so I just wanted to say Hi and it was really nice hanging out with people from Layitlow at the Lacy show, good to see everybody there :biggrin: Nice visiting with you Paul and Brandy cant wait to see you in Yak, Unfortunatly I have had so much bad luck this weekend I am not going to hop but I will be present at the Yak show just to kick it with everybody, I have big plans for the Linc this winter and decided it wasn't a good Idea to hop it anymore I don't want to break anything or crack the paint :biggrin: So I will see everybody there


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLegend_@Sep 21 2003, 09:33 PM
> *He everybody else, this is still me Lowriderlegend90 but my real account isn't working this ones my wifes, so I just wanted to say Hi and it was really nice hanging out with people from Layitlow at the Lacy show, good to see everybody there :biggrin: Nice visiting with you Paul and Brandy cant wait to see you in Yak, Unfortunatly I have had so much bad luck this weekend I am not going to hop but I will be present at the Yak show just to kick it with everybody, I have big plans for the Linc this winter and decided it wasn't a good Idea to hop it anymore I don't want to break anything or crack the paint :biggrin: So I will see everybody there *


 That's ok, you know you can always come and just hang out. you are good people and it's always nice to talk with you as you don't have all the negative talk and he said she said crap. Will see you soon my friend.

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Sep 21 2003, 09:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Sep 21 2003, 09:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LowriderLegend_@Sep 21 2003, 09:33 PM
> *He everybody else, this is still me Lowriderlegend90 but my real account isn't working this ones my wifes, so I just wanted to say Hi and it was really nice hanging out with people from Layitlow at the Lacy show, good to see everybody there :biggrin: Nice visiting with you Paul and Brandy cant wait to see you in Yak, Unfortunatly I have had so much bad luck this weekend I am not going to hop but I will be present at the Yak show just to kick it with everybody, I have big plans for the Linc this winter and decided it wasn't a good Idea to hop it anymore I don't want to break anything or crack the paint :biggrin: So I will see everybody there *


That's ok, you know you can always come and just hang out. you are good people and it's always nice to talk with you as you don't have all the negative talk and he said she said crap. Will see you soon my friend.

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: Can't wait to kick it


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLegend+Sep 21 2003, 10:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LowriderLegend @ Sep 21 2003, 10:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy is pathetic, how many times do I have to tell you man, listen, last time, Im done talkin trash on here, I was simply relaying a messege from the Side2Side, as you can clearly see, since he got it all set up he can do all the talkin for himself!!!! All I did was say what the homie wanted to say, right, I didn't do anything diff Abel than your homie talkin for you Westside206rain, We both were talkin for our homies, man don't you get it. Quit all your crying :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: its getting really old, And on the real Abel, this is the last time I talk to you or about you on these topics, said that a long time ago. I don't like talkin shit never have, I just enjoy Lowriding to the fullest and just try to be friends with everybody  but you man, you are impossible, what did you think I was gonna just sit back and listen to you talk shit about my homies, Get with it man, like I want to sit back and listen to you complain about RI, it gets old and real quick, so for the last time, Im DONE with you Abel, best of luck to you[/b][/quote]
YEAH YOU THOUGHT IT WAS REAL CUTE WHEN YOU WERE IN IT ,SO WHAT EVA LEVA WHO'S CRYING NOW :0 :0 :tears: :tears: :tears:
I WAS DONE WITH ALL THIS TOO BUT WE'LL SEE IN THE DAYZ TO COME I USE TO THING VERY HIGHLY OF YOUR CHAPTER AND HAVE ALOT OF RESPECT FOR LONGVIEW FOR WHAT YOU GUYZ HAVE DONE. SOME PEOPLE NEVER THOUGHT THAT, THEY NEVER HAD YOUR BACK AND NOW YOU DO. I NEVER HAD HATE FOR ROYAL IMAGE TO MANY HOMIES IN THE CLUB FOR ME TO HATE. AND I THOUGHT YOU WERE ONE TILL THIS STARTED BUT WHAT I FELT BOUT YOU WAS VERY DIFF FROM WHAT YOU FELT BOUT ME ..........................................FUCK IT I GUESS ITS EASY FOR YOU TO THINK BAD SHIT BOUT ME AND MY CLUB :0 LIKE I SAID FUCK IT


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

BIG NICK>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Where were you yesterday??
I myself was at the Lacy, WA Royal Image show waitin for your butt to show up??????????????? What happened? Just givin you some shit, you know I Luv you, but I miss you damnit..........

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE+Sep 21 2003, 10:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BKRSFLDHOMIE @ Sep 21 2003, 10:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH YOU THOUGHT IT WAS REAL CUTE WHEN YOU WERE IN IT ,SO WHAT EVA LEVA WHO'S CRYING NOW :0 :0 :tears: :tears: :tears:
I WAS DONE WITH ALL THIS TOO BUT WE'LL SEE IN THE DAYZ TO COME I USE TO THING VERY HIGHLY OF YOUR CHAPTER AND HAVE ALOT OF RESPECT FOR LONGVIEW FOR WHAT YOU GUYZ HAVE DONE. SOME PEOPLE NEVER THOUGHT THAT, THEY NEVER HAD YOUR BACK AND NOW YOU DO. I NEVER HAD HATE FOR ROYAL IMAGE TO MANY HOMIES IN THE CLUB FOR ME TO HATE. AND I THOUGHT YOU WERE ONE TILL THIS STARTED BUT WHAT I FELT BOUT YOU WAS VERY DIFF FROM WHAT YOU FELT BOUT ME ..........................................FUCK IT I GUESS ITS EASY FOR YOU TO THINK BAD SHIT BOUT ME AND MY CLUB :0 LIKE I SAID FUCK IT[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Have I ever mentioned anything about your car club, I don't even think the name Boulevard C.C. has ever even come up in any thing I have brought up, I have never dogged anybodys car club so get it straight. I don't even know what cars are in your club so how could I talk shit??????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: I got nothing but respect for all the clubs out there and thats a fact, so don't try and start anything, thats ridiculous :ugh:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Side2Side_@Sep 18 2003, 09:08 PM
> *whats up grump? what about Roosters Lac, Do you think you can swaing on that too. Just wondering, because last time we talked to truucha, meaning yesterday Rooster was over at his house and we told him about how hot you think your ride is. Just wondering
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 this is what you said to me, and i never said i could swing on rooster. as a matter of fact, get back to where i said i loved roosters car. get back to where i said my car is hot. go even further and see if i said its on the show hop circuit and i compete due to the rules set forth by the northwest. yes, you did call a big body out at seattle to hop against the "GREEN BUGAR. yes it was me. no, i cannot compete with a car that weighs 1/3 of mine. no, i didn't want to quit my job and run away with ring ling brothers. so, i am done, you and i don't see eye to eye. we can stop this bull shit and i won't talk to you, you don't talk to me. oh, by the way, i thought baby was a cool name for me but i came up with a new one. "THE BLUE KLEENEX"


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 22 2003, 08:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 22 2003, 08:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Side2Side_@Sep 18 2003, 09:08 PM
> *whats up grump? what about Roosters Lac, Do you think you can swaing on that too.  Just wondering, because last time we talked to truucha, meaning yesterday Rooster was over at his house and we told him about how hot you think your ride is. Just wondering
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


this is what you said to me, and i never said i could swing on rooster. as a matter of fact, get back to where i said i loved roosters car. get back to where i said my car is hot. go even further and see if i said its on the show hop circuit and i compete due to the rules set forth by the northwest. yes, you did call a big body out at seattle to hop against the "GREEN BUGAR. yes it was me. no, i cannot compete with a car that weighs 1/3 of mine. no, i didn't want to quit my job and run away with ring ling brothers. so, i am done, you and i don't see eye to eye. we can stop this bull shit and i won't talk to you, you don't talk to me. oh, by the way, i thought baby was a cool name for me but i came up with a new one. "THE BLUE KLEENEX"[/b][/quote]
That's so you can wipe all there tears, I Luv you Grump, where the hell is NICK????????????????? Shit didn't show up yesterday


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 22 2003, 08:44 AM
> *
> 
> 
> no, i didn't want to quit my job and run away with ring ling brothers.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You crack me up GRUMP! :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 22 2003, 08:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 22 2003, 08:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Side2Side_@Sep 18 2003, 09:08 PM
> *whats up grump? what about Roosters Lac, Do you think you can swaing on that too.  Just wondering, because last time we talked to truucha, meaning yesterday Rooster was over at his house and we told him about how hot you think your ride is. Just wondering
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


this is what you said to me, and i never said i could swing on rooster. as a matter of fact, get back to where i said i loved roosters car. get back to where i said my car is hot. go even further and see if i said its on the show hop circuit and i compete due to the rules set forth by the northwest. yes, you did call a big body out at seattle to hop against the "GREEN BUGAR. yes it was me. no, i cannot compete with a car that weighs 1/3 of mine. no, i didn't want to quit my job and run away with ring ling brothers. so, i am done, you and i don't see eye to eye. we can stop this bull shit and i won't talk to you, you don't talk to me. oh, by the way, i thought baby was a cool name for me but i came up with a new one. "THE BLUE KLEENEX"[/b][/quote]
Its me, Lowriderlegend90, hang in there grump, its all good homie :biggrin:


----------



## WillisDfit (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLegend+Sep 22 2003, 09:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LowriderLegend @ Sep 22 2003, 09:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Have I ever mentioned anything about your car club, I don't even think the name Boulevard C.C. has ever even come up in any thing I have brought up, I have never dogged anybodys car club so get it straight. I don't even know what cars are in your club so how could I talk shit??????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: I got nothing but respect for all the clubs out there and thats a fact, so don't try and start anything, thats ridiculous :ugh:[/b][/quote]
Don't even trip Lowriderlegend, this guy is a pathetic liar and a thief, don't even reply to his stupid ass remarks there just lie's anyway right :uh: Fuck this fake ass and just get back to the real picture, the hop and party and doing it all for fun don't let Abel Ruin the whole thing, its not your fault he's bitch made


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

TO THE ROYAL IMAGE FAMILY, I'M SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT YESTERDAY CAUSE OF A FAMILY SITUATION, YOU KNOW FAMILIA FIRST I KNOW MY REAL FRIENDS WILL UNDERSTAND THANKS NICK GARCIA :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2003, 01:05 PM
> *TO THE ROYAL IMAGE FAMILY, I'M SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT YESTERDAY CAUSE OF A FAMILY SITUATION, YOU KNOW FAMILIA FIRST I KNOW MY REAL FRIENDS WILL UNDERSTAND THANKS NICK GARCIA :thumbsup:*


 No Worries Nick, family first homie :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sneakyboy1+Sep 22 2003, 09:52 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (sneakyboy1 @ Sep 22 2003, 09:52 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GRUMPY_@Sep 22 2003, 08:44 AM
> *
> 
> 
> no, i didn't want to quit my job and run away with ring ling brothers.*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You crack me up GRUMP! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
thanks dog


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2003, 01:05 PM
> *TO THE ROYAL IMAGE FAMILY, I'M SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT YESTERDAY CAUSE OF A FAMILY SITUATION, YOU KNOW FAMILIA FIRST I KNOW MY REAL FRIENDS WILL UNDERSTAND THANKS NICK GARCIA :thumbsup:*


 i can vouch for nick because i was talkin to him when he got the emergency. hope everythings cool dog.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

EVERYTHINGS GOOD THANKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte madness (Sep 19, 2003)

hey chad just want to say sorry for not making it yesterday, but just been caught bussy trying to finish the monte for next year. hope your show went well. some of the boys called and said it did. again sorry for not making it but when the weather is good i have to push myself to get things done on the monte.


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2003, 04:56 PM
> *EVERYTHINGS GOOD THANKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 Big Nick, your hopper is almost ready, just need a bit of more $$$ so that I can finish the paint for you. So, I was wondering, When are you gonna send me the $ for the paint? hydros are 90% finished. Should be doing about 90 plus inches in a few days.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 23 2003, 09:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 23 2003, 09:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2003, 04:56 PM
> *EVERYTHINGS GOOD THANKS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


Big Nick, your hopper is almost ready, just need a bit of more $$$ so that I can finish the paint for you. So, I was wondering, When are you gonna send me the $ for the paint? hydros are 90% finished. Should be doing about 90 plus inches in a few days.[/b][/quote]
KNOW THAT YOU TOLD EVERYONE ON HERE MY SHITS GETTING BUILT IN CALI, I WANT A TWO TONE PEACH WITH CANDY TANGERINE, CREAM GUTS AND A CREAM TOP AND DONT FORGET YOU GET A FEW EXTRA G'S TO GET IT DONE BY OCTOBER 18TH


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 23 2003, 09:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 23 2003, 09:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KNOW THAT YOU TOLD EVERYONE ON HERE MY SHITS GETTING BUILT IN CALI, I WANT A TWO TONE PEACH WITH CANDY TANGERINE, CREAM GUTS AND A CREAM TOP AND DONT FORGET YOU GET A FEW EXTRA G'S TO GET IT DONE BY OCTOBER 18TH[/b][/quote]
thanks consider it finished...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 23 2003, 09:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 23 2003, 09:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KNOW THAT YOU TOLD EVERYONE ON HERE MY SHITS GETTING BUILT IN CALI, I WANT A TWO TONE PEACH WITH CANDY TANGERINE, CREAM GUTS AND A CREAM TOP AND DONT FORGET YOU GET A FEW EXTRA G'S TO GET IT DONE BY OCTOBER 18TH[/b][/quote]
you're stupid dog :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HEY WTF YOU'RE STUPID, WHAT YOU WANNA GET SERVED :angry:THATS HOW EVERYONE ON HERE WOULD REPLY - WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING SHIT DO YOU WANT MY HOMIE NACHO TO COME UP HERE A SERVE YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU MAKE ME LAUGH DOG :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2003, 10:13 AM
> *HEY WTF YOU'RE STUPID, WHAT YOU WANNA GET SERVED :angry:THATS HOW EVERYONE ON HERE WOULD REPLY - WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING SHIT DO YOU WANT MY HOMIE NACHO TO COME UP HERE A SERVE YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU MAKE ME LAUGH DOG :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 23 2003, 10:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 23 2003, 10:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2003, 10:13 AM
> *HEY WTF YOU'RE STUPID, WHAT YOU WANNA GET SERVED :angry:THATS HOW EVERYONE ON HERE WOULD REPLY - WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING SHIT DO YOU WANT MY HOMIE NACHO TO COME UP HERE A SERVE YOU   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU MAKE ME LAUGH DOG  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:*


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:[/b][/quote]
to many emoticons or i would've served you with 50 twaks. thats cool though i am flying my car to cali and ian so he can make my car a cali car too. we aren't going to worry about the silly little rules.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: THIS IS FOR GRUMPY AND NACHO>>>>>>> :twak:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2003, 10:22 AM
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: THIS IS FOR GRUMPY AND NACHO>>>>>>> :twak:*


 :twak:  :twak:  :tears: :uh: :thumbsdown: :twak: TAKE THAT


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 23 2003, 10:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 23 2003, 10:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to many emoticons or i would've served you with 50 twaks. thats cool though i am flying my car to cali and ian so he can make my car a cali car too. we aren't going to worry about the silly little rules.[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: I don't want 50twaks, hehehe, And making it a cali car :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLegend+Sep 23 2003, 10:50 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LowriderLegend @ Sep 23 2003, 10:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: I don't want 50twaks, hehehe, And making it a cali car :0 :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
I WAS KIDDING :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 23 2003, 10:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 23 2003, 10:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to many emoticons or i would've served you with 50 twaks. thats cool though i am flying my car to cali and ian so he can make my car a cali car too. we aren't going to worry about the silly little rules.[/b][/quote]
oh, i've got one for everyone... single pump fucking up double pumps!!! 12 batteries... but the car was sold to big nick  it'll be finished tonight...


----------



## WillisDfit (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE+Sep 21 2003, 11:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BKRSFLDHOMIE @ Sep 21 2003, 11:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH YOU THOUGHT IT WAS REAL CUTE WHEN YOU WERE IN IT ,SO WHAT EVA LEVA WHO'S CRYING NOW :0 :0 :tears: :tears: :tears:
I WAS DONE WITH ALL THIS TOO BUT WE'LL SEE IN THE DAYZ TO COME I USE TO THING VERY HIGHLY OF YOUR CHAPTER AND HAVE ALOT OF RESPECT FOR LONGVIEW FOR WHAT YOU GUYZ HAVE DONE. SOME PEOPLE NEVER THOUGHT THAT, THEY NEVER HAD YOUR BACK AND NOW YOU DO. I NEVER HAD HATE FOR ROYAL IMAGE TO MANY HOMIES IN THE CLUB FOR ME TO HATE. AND I THOUGHT YOU WERE ONE TILL THIS STARTED BUT WHAT I FELT BOUT YOU WAS VERY DIFF FROM WHAT YOU FELT BOUT ME ..........................................FUCK IT I GUESS ITS EASY FOR YOU TO THINK BAD SHIT BOUT ME AND MY CLUB :0 LIKE I SAID FUCK IT[/b][/quote]
Man Bkrsfieldhomie your



















This is all you ever do


































what you think


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 23 2003, 10:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 23 2003, 10:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS KIDDING :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WE HAVE FLYERS. LET US KNOW WHERE WE CAN FAX OR EMAIL TOO.


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 23 2003, 11:02 AM
> *WE HAVE FLYERS. LET US KNOW WHERE WE CAN FAX OR EMAIL TOO.*


  Hmmmm, let me see what fax number I can get a hold of, I have to get some work done today :biggrin: Talk to you guys soon


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLegend+Sep 23 2003, 11:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LowriderLegend @ Sep 23 2003, 11:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GRUMPY_@Sep 23 2003, 11:02 AM
> *WE HAVE FLYERS.  LET US KNOW WHERE WE CAN FAX OR EMAIL TOO.*


Hmmmm, let me see what fax number I can get a hold of, I have to get some work done today :biggrin: Talk to you guys soon [/b][/quote]
10-4 GOOD BUDDY


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 23 2003, 10:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 23 2003, 10:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10-4 GOOD BUDDY[/b][/quote]
HAVE YOU BEEN WATCHING RERUNS OF " THE DUKES OF HAZZARD"
AGAIN GRUMP, BECAUSE YOUR STARTING TO SOUND LIKE ROSCO P. COLETRAIN

10-4 LITTLE FAT BUDDY
A-GU GU GU


:biggrin: 

POST A PICTURE OF THE FLYER 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Sep 23 2003, 10:19 AM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

SO WHAT, SO I'M COMMING OUT CLOWNIN ON THE 18TH NEXT MONTH, SO THATS THE REASON BEHIND THIS SHOW TO BUST OUT MY NEW CAR WITH O.S.C. COILS AND A INDIVIDUALS PLAQUE SO HATE ME AND GET SERVED...........WHAT IT DO :angry:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2003, 11:18 AM
> *SO WHAT, SO I'M COMMING OUT CLOWNIN ON THE 18TH NEXT MONTH, SO THATS THE REASON BEHIND THIS SHOW TO BUST OUT MY NEW CAR WITH O.S.C. COILS AND A INDIVIDUALS PLAQUE SO HATE ME AND GET SERVED...........WHAT IT DO :angry:*


 ROGER THAT . SOM BUDY LET THE CAT OUT THA BAG. NOW GO ON AN GIT YOU OL VARMIT


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WELL THIS ATTITUDE YOUR NOT GONNA MAKE ANY MONEY ON TIPS !!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 23 2003, 11:22 AM
> *WELL THIS ATTITUDE YOUR NOT GONNA MAKE ANY MONEY ON TIPS !!*


 AW SHUCKS, THA MAKES ME FEEL LIKE KIKN A CRAWDAD SQUARE IN THA OL HIND QUARTAS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2003, 11:31 AM
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

let me see if this works file
:///F:/POSTER.jpg


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

aaawww fuckin piece of shit motherfucker :angry:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2003, 11:34 AM
> *aaawww fuckin piece of shit motherfucker  :angry:*


DON'T GO GETTIN YALLS BRITCHES IN AN UPROAR 



Last edited by GRUMPY at Sep 23 2003, 11:37 AM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

SHUT UP :twak:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2003, 11:38 AM
> *SHUT UP :twak:*


 watch who yer twakkin der yungsta. i dont wanna hav ta put yous over my knee


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THATS GAY :twak: :twak:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2003, 11:40 AM
> *THATS GAY :twak: :twak:*


 leave your personal preferences out of this topic. :biggrin:


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

Holy shit you guys got me rollin over here with all the Dukes shit!!!
A GU GU GU! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Grumpy, can you send me a flyer via email?
[email protected]
I'll be there for sure, but no car this time around. Frames off right now and don't really have time to finish wrapping it with school and all.
We'll see ya there though! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sneakyboy1_@Sep 23 2003, 11:47 AM
> *Holy shit you guys got me rollin over here with all the Dukes shit!!!
> A GU GU GU! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> Grumpy, can you send me a flyer via email?
> ...


  we will do that there sir!


----------



## 3wheelnlincoln (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLegend_@Sep 21 2003, 10:33 PM
> *He everybody else, this is still me Lowriderlegend90 but my real account isn't working this ones my wifes, so I just wanted to say Hi and it was really nice hanging out with people from Layitlow at the Lacy show, good to see everybody there :biggrin: Nice visiting with you Paul and Brandy cant wait to see you in Yak, Unfortunatly I have had so much bad luck this weekend I am not going to hop but I will be present at the Yak show just to kick it with everybody, I have big plans for the Linc this winter and decided it wasn't a good Idea to hop it anymore I don't want to break anything or crack the paint :biggrin: So I will see everybody there *


 Hey man thats cool that your not going to hop. I understand completly. But what else happend this weekend that I dont know about? Im the one with no back window. :tears: :tears: :tears: 
Should be fix soon but not sure on the paint yet. But back to the hop I will let ya hop my car if ya want :thumbsup: 


It was cool to talk to everybody at the RI show cant wait to see you all again in Yak.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3wheelnlincoln+Sep 23 2003, 02:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (3wheelnlincoln @ Sep 23 2003, 02:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LowriderLegend_@Sep 21 2003, 10:33 PM
> *He everybody else, this is still me Lowriderlegend90 but my real account isn't working this ones my wifes, so I just wanted to say Hi and it was really nice hanging out with people from Layitlow at the Lacy show, good to see everybody there :biggrin: Nice visiting with you Paul and Brandy cant wait to see you in Yak, Unfortunatly I have had so much bad luck this weekend I am not going to hop but I will be present at the Yak show just to kick it with everybody, I have big plans for the Linc this winter and decided it wasn't a good Idea to hop it anymore I don't want to break anything or crack the paint :biggrin: So I will see everybody there *


Hey man thats cool that your not going to hop. I understand completly. But what else happend this weekend that I dont know about? Im the one with no back window. :tears: :tears: :tears: 
Should be fix soon but not sure on the paint yet. But back to the hop I will let ya hop my car if ya want :thumbsup: 


It was cool to talk to everybody at the RI show cant wait to see you all again in Yak. [/b][/quote]
yakima is the spot, lets get it on


----------



## 3wheelnlincoln (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLegend_@Sep 21 2003, 10:33 PM
> *He everybody else, this is still me Lowriderlegend90 but my real account isn't working this ones my wifes, so I just wanted to say Hi and it was really nice hanging out with people from Layitlow at the Lacy show, good to see everybody there :biggrin: Nice visiting with you Paul and Brandy cant wait to see you in Yak, Unfortunatly I have had so much bad luck this weekend I am not going to hop but I will be present at the Yak show just to kick it with everybody, I have big plans for the Linc this winter and decided it wasn't a good Idea to hop it anymore I don't want to break anything or crack the paint :biggrin: So I will see everybody there *


 Hey man its ok that you dont hop. I understand but what happend this weekend that I dont know about? At least you still have a back window. :tears: :tears: :tears: I should have the window fixed soon not sure about the paint yet. But any ways back to the hop you can hop my car if you want. I know its not the same but its still a lincoln :thumbsup: 


It was cool to talk to everybody at the Lacy show this weekend and cant wait to see you all again at the hop off and party in Yak


----------



## 3wheelnlincoln (Jul 24, 2003)

opps didnt me to post up twice sorry


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 20 2003, 04:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 20 2003, 04:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


THERE YOU GO GRUMP YAKIMA- BROWN CROWD 509 :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
THE BROWN CROWD WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. 

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

THE FLYERS ARE TIGHT NICK AND NAUGHTY BRO GRAFIX


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

WHO ALL FROM THE NORTHWEST IS GOING TO VEGAS?


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2003, 06:09 PM
> *WHO ALL FROM THE NORTHWEST IS GOING TO VEGAS?*


 Im going to Vegas and a couple more homies from the Longview Chapter Royal Image :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3wheelnlincoln+Sep 23 2003, 03:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (3wheelnlincoln @ Sep 23 2003, 03:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LowriderLegend_@Sep 21 2003, 10:33 PM
> *He everybody else, this is still me Lowriderlegend90 but my real account isn't working this ones my wifes, so I just wanted to say Hi and it was really nice hanging out with people from Layitlow at the Lacy show, good to see everybody there :biggrin: Nice visiting with you Paul and Brandy cant wait to see you in Yak, Unfortunatly I have had so much bad luck this weekend I am not going to hop but I will be present at the Yak show just to kick it with everybody, I have big plans for the Linc this winter and decided it wasn't a good Idea to hop it anymore I don't want to break anything or crack the paint :biggrin: So I will see everybody there *


Hey man its ok that you dont hop. I understand but what happend this weekend that I dont know about? At least you still have a back window. :tears: :tears: :tears: I should have the window fixed soon not sure about the paint yet. But any ways back to the hop you can hop my car if you want. I know its not the same but its still a lincoln :thumbsup: 


It was cool to talk to everybody at the Lacy show this weekend and cant wait to see you all again at the hop off and party in Yak[/b][/quote]
:tears: :tears: :tears: Man you and I both had bad luck this last weekend, heheh. So I blew the line at the show and then right when I pulled in the driveway didn't even touch the switch and the same side back line blew, what a bunch of shit :angry: Well I guess having 6yr old hoses and cylinders that kinda shit happens so Im going to Vegas and unless I win a shitload of money I don't have the scrilla to replace all this stuff right now and Im tired of changing seals in cylinders every other weekend that shit gets real old :uh: :uh: :uh: But man that would be great to hop the linc :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey Grumpy or Big Nick can you email me the flyer?

[email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2003, 11:18 AM
> *SO WHAT, SO I'M COMMING OUT CLOWNIN ON THE 18TH NEXT MONTH, SO THATS THE REASON BEHIND THIS SHOW TO BUST OUT MY NEW CAR WITH O.S.C. COILS AND A INDIVIDUALS PLAQUE SO HATE ME AND GET SERVED...........WHAT IT DO :angry:*


 like i thought... your car hit like a mofo... that cutlass is off the hook... We tried it double... in four licks it stood up at 100+ inches... looks like about 130 something... so we decided to take off one pump... and do it again... it got stuck at the 5th lick... on 13's too... you gonna be one bad mofo with an Individuals plaque... and a big OSC sticker going across the car... good thing the coils and pumps are sponsored... next time imma charge your ass for them...

for now... charging you for the full wrap and the rest... its enough. I have to look out for my friends.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 23 2003, 08:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 23 2003, 08:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2003, 11:18 AM
> *SO WHAT, SO I'M COMMING OUT CLOWNIN ON THE 18TH NEXT MONTH, SO THATS THE REASON BEHIND THIS SHOW TO BUST OUT MY NEW CAR WITH O.S.C. COILS AND A INDIVIDUALS PLAQUE SO HATE ME AND GET SERVED...........WHAT IT DO  :angry:*


like i thought... your car hit like a mofo... that cutlass is off the hook... We tried it double... in four licks it stood up at 100+ inches... looks like about 130 something... so we decided to take off one pump... and do it again... it got stuck at the 5th lick... on 13's too... you gonna be one bad mofo with an Individuals plaque... and a big OSC sticker going across the car... good thing the coils and pumps are sponsored... next time imma charge your ass for them...

for now... charging you for the full wrap and the rest... its enough. I have to look out for my friends.[/b][/quote]
And Jenda's bought the UTAH TAXI!!!! NOW WHAT??? HEE HEE 































JUST CLOWIN YOUR ASS


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WillisDfit+Sep 23 2003, 11:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WillisDfit @ Sep 23 2003, 11:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man Bkrsfieldhomie your



















This is all you ever do


































what you think[/b][/quote]
FUCK YOU AND YOUR BULLSHIT , FIND SOMETHING BETTER TO DO WITH YOUR TIME. O.K. STUPID. YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT I TALKED TO 3 PEOPLE WHO HAVE MALIBUS THAT I WORKED ON AND NONE ,GET IT :0 :0 NONE HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME AND WHAT I HAVE DONE OR CHARGED THEM :dunno: SO WHAT DO YOU SAY NOW? :dunno: SO SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT IT.


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 23 2003, 08:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 23 2003, 08:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2003, 11:18 AM
> *SO WHAT, SO I'M COMMING OUT CLOWNIN ON THE 18TH NEXT MONTH, SO THATS THE REASON BEHIND THIS SHOW TO BUST OUT MY NEW CAR WITH O.S.C. COILS AND A INDIVIDUALS PLAQUE SO HATE ME AND GET SERVED...........WHAT IT DO  :angry:*


like i thought... your car hit like a mofo... that cutlass is off the hook... We tried it double... in four licks it stood up at 100+ inches... looks like about 130 something... so we decided to take off one pump... and do it again... it got stuck at the 5th lick... on 13's too... you gonna be one bad mofo with an Individuals plaque... and a big OSC sticker going across the car... good thing the coils and pumps are sponsored... next time imma charge your ass for them...

for now... charging you for the full wrap and the rest... its enough. I have to look out for my friends.[/b][/quote]
Damn thats high, what are these OSC coils are they new?


----------



## WillisDfit (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE+Sep 24 2003, 03:00 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BKRSFLDHOMIE @ Sep 24 2003, 03:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YOU AND YOUR BULLSHIT , FIND SOMETHING BETTER TO DO WITH YOUR TIME. O.K. STUPID. YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT I TALKED TO 3 PEOPLE WHO HAVE MALIBUS THAT I WORKED ON AND NONE ,GET IT :0 :0 NONE HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME AND WHAT I HAVE DONE OR CHARGED THEM :dunno: SO WHAT DO YOU SAY NOW? :dunno: SO SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT IT.[/b][/quote]
What do I say Now, Go Fuck Your Self



















your a jackass


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLegend_@Sep 24 2003, 12:02 PM
> *:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:*


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 24 2003, 01:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 24 2003, 01:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LowriderLegend_@Sep 24 2003, 12:02 PM
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:*


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:[/b][/quote]
What up Grumpy can you Email the flyer homie


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLegend+Sep 24 2003, 10:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LowriderLegend @ Sep 24 2003, 10:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats high, what are these OSC coils are they new?[/b][/quote]
One Stop Customs coils... about a year old... Sold only in L.A. been selling a few online... I'm going to begin promoting them soon.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Sep 23 2003, 09:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Sep 23 2003, 09:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Jenda's bought the UTAH TAXI!!!! NOW WHAT??? HEE HEE 































JUST CLOWIN YOUR ASS[/b][/quote]
Hydrogirl... its an impala with a reverse suspension!!! Big Nicks car has no reverse suspesion!!! We like keeping things looking some what original, suspension wise. If i wanted to mess up a car, make it look ugly, etc... then a reverse suspension would be good. Other than that, Big Nick will be able to drive down 80 mph if he wanted too.

Anyway, Big Nick, its done, just let me know if you want it single or double... Single pump would be best since it has 12 batteries... just takes two more bounces to get all the way up... However, this sucker is bouncing like a double and its a single.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

A PICTURE IS WORTH A THOUSAND WORDS 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Sep 24 2003, 02:18 PM


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey Nacho, how much for a set of 3 1/2 tons for my Lincoln? Can you hook me up? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 24 2003, 04:16 PM
> *A PICTURE IS WORTH A THOUSAND WORDS*


 DAMN ARE YOU CALLIN ME OUT?


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 24 2003, 03:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 24 2003, 03:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 24 2003, 04:16 PM
> *A PICTURE IS WORTH A THOUSAND WORDS*


DAMN ARE YOU CALLIN ME OUT?[/b][/quote]
Im callin you out, hehe j/p can you send me a flyer nick :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I CAN FAX EM, IS THAT COOL :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2003, 03:53 PM
> *I CAN FAX EM, IS THAT COOL :thumbsup:*


 yah, fax em


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

nick send me a flyer to my e mail :twak:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Sep 24 2003, 07:25 PM
> *nick send me a flyer to my e mail :twak:*


 I CANT, I'M STUPID ALL I KNOW HOW TO DO IS PECK AND SEARCH ON MY COMPUTER BUT I CAN FAX :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

ok i will pm you my ########## 



Last edited by milkweed at Sep 24 2003, 06:31 PM


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Big Nick check your pm's man


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 24 2003, 03:16 PM
> *A PICTURE IS WORTH A THOUSAND WORDS*


 come to l.a. personally and take the pic of the car standing up in my backyard...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLegend_@Sep 24 2003, 03:26 PM
> *Hey Nacho, how much for a set of 3 1/2 tons for my Lincoln? Can you hook me up? :biggrin:*


 in a few... probably next week


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


 DAMN CRUZING ALSO, YOU KNOW HOW YAKIMA GETS DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

the regal will deffinatly be there for the cruise???

does anybody have a spot on there floor for me??? vegas is cutting my $$ short 
can't affort a hotel for the yak hop now!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Sep 24 2003, 08:30 PM
> *the regal will deffinatly be there for the cruise???
> 
> does anybody have a spot on there floor for me??? vegas is cutting my $$ short
> can't affort a hotel for the yak hop now!*


 DONT EVEN ASK YOU KNOW MY HOUSE IS YOURS, BUT I HAVE TO TELL ALL THE FLOORS IN MY HOUSE ARE TILE :biggrin: BUT I HAVE A BAD ASS SET OF COUCHES :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 24 2003, 07:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 24 2003, 07:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--milkweed_@Sep 24 2003, 08:30 PM
> *the regal will deffinatly be there for the cruise???
> 
> does anybody have a spot on there floor for me???  vegas is cutting my $$ short
> can't affort a hotel for the yak hop now!*


DONT EVEN ASK YOU KNOW MY HOUSE IS YOURS, BUT I HAVE TO TELL ALL THE FLOORS IN MY HOUSE ARE TILE :biggrin: BUT I HAVE A BAD ASS SET OF COUCHES :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
damn you didn't seem on the funny side when you paid me the down on the cutlass we're finishing for you... you and milkweed on the couch? DAMN!!!!! 
:roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

AWWW WHAT THE FUCK I LIKE BITCHES WITH TITS AND ASS 

NOT GUYS 

MILKWEED GET A HOTEL 
:angry:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2003, 07:44 PM
> *AWWW WHAT THE FUCK I LIKE BITCHES WITH TITS AND ASS
> 
> NOT GUYS
> ...


 i will bring bitches then


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Sep 24 2003, 07:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Sep 24 2003, 07:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2003, 07:44 PM
> *AWWW WHAT THE FUCK I LIKE BITCHES WITH TITS AND ASS
> 
> NOT GUYS
> ...


i will bring bitches then[/b][/quote]
HAHAHA <~ laughing in english

JAJAJAJA <~ laughing in spanish

yayayaya<~ laughing in japanese/chinese


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Sep 24 2003, 08:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Sep 24 2003, 08:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2003, 07:44 PM
> *AWWW WHAT THE FUCK I LIKE BITCHES WITH TITS AND ASS
> 
> NOT GUYS
> ...


i will bring bitches then[/b][/quote]
BUT NACHO'S NOT INVITED :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 24 2003, 07:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 24 2003, 07:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT NACHO'S NOT INVITED :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
hehehe, a big key scratch on the cutty


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 24 2003, 07:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 24 2003, 07:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT NACHO'S NOT INVITED :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
if he brings the bitches with tits and ass i think he should be aloud to come


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey Nick even the euro's wanna come out and repersent the 509, my hommies from street concepts will be in the house. Whats up with Lowered to Perfection and Low Luxury? We need to let the lower vally people know too. :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Sep 24 2003, 07:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Sep 24 2003, 07:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if he brings the bitches with tits and ass i think he should be aloud to come[/b][/quote]
beer?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 24 2003, 07:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 24 2003, 07:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beer?[/b][/quote]
beer can get you places tooo, :biggrin: 

but beer and bitches would be better


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Sep 24 2003, 07:30 PM
> *the regal will deffinatly be there for the cruise???
> 
> does anybody have a spot on there floor for me??? vegas is cutting my $$ short
> can't affort a hotel for the yak hop now!*


 FYI>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> I've got Super 8 Motel booked for group rates under Jenda's, so if anyone needs a room call and reserve it under the group JENDA'S and they will give you the cheaper rate. I believe it is right around the corner from the show, so not to far to go. The adress is 2605 Rudkin Road The number is 509-248-8880 it's right off valley mall drive and 1st street. The rate is 50.00 a night. Hope this helps everybody it was the best I could do and I don't want to stay at the Motel 6 to much Drama there. Thanks guys, see you soon.


Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THATS HOW ALL THIS STARTED A FEW HOMIES WANTED TO HOP AND THEY WANTED TO MEET HALF WAY AND NICK WAS HALF WAY, SO I WAS LIKE COOL LETS KICK IT AT MY HOUSE, THEN EVERY WANTED TO COME, SO IT WAS ON I GOT A SPOT AND GOT IT ALL ORGANIZED, BUT NOW WE GOT A LIL AFTER PARTY ON OUR HANDS, BUT YOU KNOW I CAN DO THAT TOO SHIT IM BIG NICK SUPER HERO :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Sep 24 2003, 09:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Sep 24 2003, 09:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--milkweed_@Sep 24 2003, 07:30 PM
> *the regal will deffinatly be there for the cruise???
> 
> does anybody have a spot on there floor for me???  vegas is cutting my $$ short
> can't affort a hotel for the yak hop now!*


FYI>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> I've got Super 8 Motel booked for group rates under Jenda's, so if anyone needs a room call and reserve it under the group JENDA'S and they will give you the cheaper rate. I believe it is right around the corner from the show, so not to far to go. The adress is 2605 Rudkin Road The number is 509-248-8880 it's right off valley mall drive and 1st street. The rate is 50.00 a night. Hope this helps everybody it was the best I could do and I don't want to stay at the Motel 6 to much Drama there. Thanks guys, see you soon.


Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
THATS COOL AND IT IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

20 PAGES AND IT KEEPS GOING AND GOING AND GOING


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2003, 08:10 PM
> *20 PAGES AND IT KEEPS GOING AND GOING AND GOING*


 :twak: 
and going and going :twak:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

people would be LOCO to miss this one as it is shaping up to be one of the biggest of the year.. Oh forgot to tell you, LOWRIDER magazine MIGHT be there, I'm working on it. I do have some connections.Anything else I can do Nick let me know you have my #. And where is Grump I have PM him several times and he has never gotten back with me.............. Is he avoiding me?? He better say hi or I will do more than Twat HIM................. 


Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HES DRUNK TALK TO YOU GUYS TOMMAROW PEACE


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 24 2003, 02:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 24 2003, 02:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 24 2003, 04:16 PM
> *A PICTURE IS WORTH A THOUSAND WORDS*


DAMN ARE YOU CALLIN ME OUT?[/b][/quote]





DAMN RIGHT I'M CALLING YOU OUT






























I'M CALLING YOU TOMORROW SO I CAN GET SOME DAMN FLYERS :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2003, 08:26 PM
> *HES DRUNK TALK TO YOU GUYS TOMMAROW PEACE*


 look at that 8:30 i guess the street lights in his area came on so he had to turn the comp off and go to bed :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 24 2003, 06:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 24 2003, 06:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LowriderLegend_@Sep 24 2003, 03:26 PM
> *Hey Nacho, how much for a set of 3 1/2 tons for my Lincoln?  Can you hook me up? :biggrin:*


in a few... probably next week [/b][/quote]
So just curious, are the OSC coils diff than like Pro Hopper coils :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLegend+Sep 24 2003, 10:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LowriderLegend @ Sep 24 2003, 10:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So just curious, are the OSC coils diff than like Pro Hopper coils :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
yes... OSC coils are mine... Pro Hopper coils are theirs... Mine are specially made for me... Also, we both share something in common... we buy the best material out there... I share a difference... I sell my coils at a cheaper price. :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 25 2003, 10:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 25 2003, 10:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes... OSC coils are mine... Pro Hopper coils are theirs... Mine are specially made for me... Also, we both share something in common... we buy the best material out there... I share a difference... I sell my coils at a cheaper price. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Sold, good enough for me homie, PM when you are ready to hook a brotha up :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE

OSC ARE THE BEST COIL ON THE MARKET RIGHT NOW, LAST LONGER AND CHEAPER PRICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 25 2003, 11:42 AM
> *ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE
> 
> OSC ARE THE BEST COIL ON THE MARKET RIGHT NOW, LAST LONGER AND CHEAPER PRICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 Thats what Im hearing :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 24 2003, 07:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 24 2003, 07:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA <~ laughing in english

JAJAJAJA <~ laughing in spanish

yayayaya<~ laughing in japanese/chinese [/b][/quote]
:twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: laughing in emoticons


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 24 2003, 08:21 PM
> *people would be LOCO to miss this one as it is shaping up to be one of the biggest of the year.. Oh forgot to tell you, LOWRIDER magazine MIGHT be there, I'm working on it. I do have some connections.Anything else I can do Nick let me know you have my #. And where is Grump I have PM him several times and he has never gotten back with me.............. Is he avoiding me?? He better say hi or I will do more than Twat HIM.................
> 
> 
> ...


 oh hydrogirl, please don't twat me. i hope you mean twak. my vieja would be mad if you twatted me. hahaha


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THIS IS FOR GRUMPY>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :twak:


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

don't get "TWATED"!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Sep 26 2003, 07:37 AM
> *don't get "TWATED"!!! :biggrin:*


 TOO BAD< TOO SAD for you Grumpy, I told you and warned you at that.................... So here's your TWAT's UH TWAK's HEE HEE......... :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

He (Grumpy) know's I luv him..................................


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

I love Twak....(sp?)


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Sep 26 2003, 09:26 AM
> *I love Twak....(sp?)*


 OK, here ya go just for you all the way from Portland, Oregon and from a Lady hopper>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Sep 26 2003, 10:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Sep 26 2003, 10:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--graham_@Sep 26 2003, 09:26 AM
> *I love Twak....(sp?)*


OK, here ya go just for you all the way from Portland, Oregon and from a Lady hopper>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:    [/b][/quote]
DAMN THAT DUDE GOT SERVED :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 26 2003, 09:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 26 2003, 09:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT DUDE GOT SERVED :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
He asked for it, so I gave it to him!!! I'm so easy, OPPS I shouldn't say things like that on here.......................... :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

thank you.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Sep 26 2003, 09:35 AM
> *thank you.*


 WOW, I'm impressed you took it like a man should. Damn I like this guy!!! Why can't we have more like you in the states instead of a bunch of whinners....................Just clownin.............................

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper 
Hydrogirl


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm not in the states!!!!
In Canada we call it beaver!!!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Sep 26 2003, 09:42 AM
> *I'm not in the states!!!!
> In Canada we call it beaver!!!*


 Oh, you be clownin me now...............


Hydrogirl


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)




----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

TTT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Sep 26 2003, 07:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Sep 26 2003, 07:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--graham_@Sep 26 2003, 07:37 AM
> *don't get "TWATED"!!! :biggrin:*


TOO BAD< TOO SAD for you Grumpy, I told you and warned you at that.................... So here's your TWAT's UH TWAK's HEE HEE......... :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
thatS great fruit cake. :biggrin: 



Last edited by GRUMPY at Sep 27 2003, 08:51 AM


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Sep 26 2003, 09:33 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Sep 26 2003, 09:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He asked for it, so I gave it to him!!! I'm so easy, OPPS I shouldn't say things like that on here.......................... :uh: :uh: :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
NICK, THAT DUDE GOT SUPER SERVED. SOMEBODY BETTER CHECK ON HIM. HE MAY HAVE A MILD CONCUSSION. :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Hey, everybody man go to off topic and check out Hydrogirl gets laided out by the POPO!!! I'm still in shock, over this shit........


Luv ya all
Hydrogirl

PS This was last night, and I couldn't find any of you on here to talk to about it, and I really needed my Local homies for support.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 27 2003, 08:57 AM
> *Hey, everybody man go to off topic and check out Hydrogirl gets laided out by the POPO!!! I'm still in shock, over this shit........
> 
> 
> ...


 I READ YOUR POST. SORRY TO HEAR THAT


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 27 2003, 09:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 27 2003, 09:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Hydrogirl_@Sep 27 2003, 08:57 AM
> *Hey, everybody man go to off topic and check out Hydrogirl gets laided out by the POPO!!! I'm still in shock, over this shit........
> 
> 
> ...


I READ YOUR POST. SORRY TO HEAR THAT[/b][/quote]
Thanks, Grumpy, MOFO's are something else, I mean come-on I'm not even close to being a cop killer! Hell no................ I mean I can be a bad girl but I'm not going that far. Shit, I had a bad night last night and even had a freakin seziure over this. I could not settle down at all just kept shakin. It's not something that I would wish on my worst emeny to happen. It sucked big time. Thanks for your thoughts. LOL

Hydrogirl


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


 SOON THE LIST WILL BE A FULL PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

<-------will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Coming soon to a lowrider near you... One Stop Customs Hydraulics and Coils. Like i've said before and I'll say it again... Best quality, Best Material, Best Price... No one can beat our prices because we are our own Manufacturers!!! One Stop Customs


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@Sep 27 2003, 03:04 PM
> *<-------will be there :biggrin:*


 :thumbsup: 

AND WHATS UP NACHO, YOU GOT THE SHITS, I MEEN THE SHIT WE ALREADY KNOW AND THE REST WILL KNOW SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 27 2003, 03:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 27 2003, 03:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--3lowlacs_@Sep 27 2003, 03:04 PM
> *<-------will be there :biggrin:*


:thumbsup: 

AND WHATS UP NACHO, YOU GOT THE SHITS, I MEEN THE SHIT WE ALREADY KNOW AND THE REST WILL KNOW SOON :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
hehehe thanks


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that Brandy, Im gonna look for your post to see what happend, hope your ok now :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLegend_@Sep 28 2003, 07:48 PM
> *Sorry to hear about that Brandy, Im gonna look for your post to see what happend, hope your ok now :biggrin: *


 I'm hangin in there, still thinkin about it however. It was quite frighting for me. Thanks for your concern.

Your Pacific Northwest Lady hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Sep 28 2003, 07:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Sep 28 2003, 07:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LowriderLegend_@Sep 28 2003, 07:48 PM
> *Sorry to hear about that Brandy, Im gonna look for your post to see what happend, hope your ok now :biggrin:  *


I'm hangin in there, still thinkin about it however. It was quite frighting for me. Thanks for your concern.

Your Pacific Northwest Lady hopper
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
I couldn't find the post in Off Topic, so Im still in the dark, but I glad your ok, thats all that matters :biggrin: 



Last edited by LowriderLegend at Sep 28 2003, 09:42 PM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Sep 28 2003, 07:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Sep 28 2003, 07:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LowriderLegend_@Sep 28 2003, 07:48 PM
> *Sorry to hear about that Brandy, Im gonna look for your post to see what happend, hope your ok now :biggrin:  *


I'm hangin in there, still thinkin about it however. It was quite frighting for me. Thanks for your concern.

Your Pacific Northwest Lady hopper
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
OMG I hope you aren't cheating on me hehee... j.k. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 29 2003, 09:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 29 2003, 09:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I hope you aren't cheating on me hehee... j.k. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
NEVER    Hey, don't let all these fools know whats really going on>>>>>>DAMN   Luv you

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Sep 29 2003, 09:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Sep 29 2003, 09:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER    Hey, don't let all these fools know whats really going on>>>>>>DAMN   Luv you

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
oh baby, i'll see you tonight  see how well we can work it... up and down




I'm refering to the lowrider you damn perverts hahaha...

good morning Mrs. hydro...


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLegend_@Sep 29 2003, 09:46 AM
> *:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:*


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: Hi sweetie


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

Where Zacks ass at


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Sep 29 2003, 09:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Sep 29 2003, 09:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LowriderLegend_@Sep 29 2003, 09:46 AM
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:*


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: Hi sweetie[/b][/quote]
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Sep 29 2003, 10:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Sep 29 2003, 10:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:[/b][/quote]
:twak: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@Sep 29 2003, 09:57 AM
> *Where Zacks ass at*


 Haven't talk to him in awhile, haven't even seen him on here


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLegend+Sep 29 2003, 12:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LowriderLegend @ Sep 29 2003, 12:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--cj96ss_@Sep 29 2003, 09:57 AM
> *Where Zacks ass at*


Haven't talk to him in awhile, haven't even seen him on here [/b][/quote]
Man hes been telling me to get up on this shit and havent seen his ass naybe hes to busy maken sure his shits gonna hit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss+Sep 29 2003, 11:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cj96ss @ Sep 29 2003, 11:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man hes been telling me to get up on this shit and havent seen his ass naybe hes to busy maken sure his shits gonna hit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Hope so, I have faith, Finally got my real account back, Yeah :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLegend (Apr 3, 2003)

Im not Lowriderlegend90 anymore you can send your PM's right to his account now, thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@Sep 29 2003, 09:57 AM
> *Where Zacks ass at*


 I SAW HIM YESTERDAY HE SAID HE WAS STAYING OFF HERE HE SAID HE WOULD RATHER WORK ON HIS CAR AND HIS BUSS THAN DEAL WITH SOME OF THE B.S. ON HERE AND THAT IS NOT DIRECTED AT ANYBODY REALLY THAT I KNOW OF ANYWAYS


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Sep 29 2003, 02:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Sep 29 2003, 02:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--cj96ss_@Sep 29 2003, 09:57 AM
> *Where Zacks ass at*


I SAW HIM YESTERDAY HE SAID HE WAS STAYING OFF HERE HE SAID HE WOULD RATHER WORK ON HIS CAR AND HIS BUSS THAN DEAL WITH SOME OF THE B.S. ON HERE AND THAT IS NOT DIRECTED AT ANYBODY REALLY THAT I KNOW OF ANYWAYS[/b][/quote]
We all know there is a lot of BS on here :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


 CANADA WILL BE THERE :biggrin: WHATS UP G.


----------



## hustlerstouch (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 29 2003, 04:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Sep 29 2003, 04:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


CANADA WILL BE THERE :biggrin: WHATS UP G.[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what up nick!


----------



## BigWillieD (Sep 26, 2003)

Last edited by BigWillieD at Sep 29 2003, 05:23 PM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Sup G, we gonna party in Yak or what, is steve comin?


----------



## hustlerstouch (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Sep 29 2003, 05:24 PM
> *Sup G, we gonna party in Yak or what, is steve comin? *


 dont know about steve yet, but we have 5 of our members ready to party all night long


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hustlerstouch+Sep 29 2003, 07:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hustlerstouch @ Sep 29 2003, 07:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Sep 29 2003, 05:24 PM
> *Sup G, we gonna party in Yak or what, is steve comin? *


dont know about steve yet, but we have 5 of our members ready to party all night long  [/b][/quote]
Count me in Homie


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

i will be there too WI cc


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Sep 29 2003, 10:33 PM
> *i will be there too WI cc*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

Im trying to get there, gotta get a plane ticket :biggrin: 



Last edited by cj96ss at Sep 30 2003, 10:45 AM


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

It's looking good everybody, and with only 18 days to go, The countdown should begin....


Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 30 2003, 09:46 AM
> *It's looking good everybody, and with only 18 days to go, The countdown should begin....
> 
> 
> ...


 i am celebrating my birthday today, who is comin to tha bash tonight?


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Can't make it, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRUMPY :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRUMPY LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 30 2003, 01:54 PM
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRUMPY LOCO :biggrin:*


 thanks you cheese twakkers :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

Happy Birthday Grump!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Happy Birthdayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Yeah olddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd Fart!!!!!!

LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Hydrogirl


----------



## 3wheelnlincoln (Jul 24, 2003)

I just called and got my room all set up for the the hop off and party. My car will be ready tomorrow with a new rear window and some new batterys. Cant wait to see how it hops now.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3wheelnlincoln_@Sep 30 2003, 04:25 PM
> *I just called and got my room all set up for the the hop off and party. My car will be ready tomorrow with a new rear window and some new batterys. Cant wait to see how it hops now.*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 30 2003, 01:54 PM
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRUMPY LOCO :biggrin:*


 HAPPY B-DAY GRUMPY   ILL BUY YOU A BEER WHEN YOU COME TO YAKIMA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

SORRY NICK COULDNT POST UP THE POSTER HAD PROB. WITH MY COMPUTER


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Right on just found out I made Lowrider of the Month on LayItLow, that rules, check me out in the rides section, featured lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 1 2003, 12:21 AM
> *Right on just found out I made Lowrider of the Month on LayItLow, that rules, check me out in the rides section, featured lowrider :biggrin:*


 congrats man...se ya in vegas


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Oct 1 2003, 12:33 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Oct 1 2003, 12:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 1 2003, 12:21 AM
> *Right on just found out I made Lowrider of the Month on LayItLow, that rules, check me out in the rides section, featured lowrider :biggrin:*


congrats man...se ya in vegas[/b][/quote]
Thanks Bro :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

See all that shit happenin in LA, this is why we all need to stick together and it's a good reason for people to come to this event. So we can all get together and bury hatchets and become what Lowriding is about UNITY and being there for each other, instead of all the fighting over a bunch of material crap. Have we all forgot that we are humans with true emotions and that we all have needs to be met. Man that blows me away that things get so blowed out that someone loses there life over something that could have been prevented by just talking. At this event I think alot of people should be shakin hands and just be glad that you can still do that...........................

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 1 2003, 01:21 AM
> *Right on just found out I made Lowrider of the Month on LayItLow, that rules, check me out in the rides section, featured lowrider :biggrin:*


 Congrats.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 1 2003, 07:54 AM
> *See all that shit happenin in LA, this is why we all need to stick together and it's a good reason for people to come to this event. So we can all get together and bury hatchets and become what Lowriding is about UNITY and being there for each other, instead of all the fighting over a bunch of material crap. Have we all forgot that we are humans with true emotions and that we all have needs to be met. Man that blows me away that things get so blowed out that someone loses there life over something that could have been prevented by just talking. At this event I think alot of people should be shakin hands and just be glad that you can still do that...........................
> 
> Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
> Hydrogirl*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: Very Well Said, what a tragedy :uh:


----------



## hustlerstouch (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 1 2003, 01:21 AM
> *Right on just found out I made Lowrider of the Month on LayItLow, that rules, check me out in the rides section, featured lowrider :biggrin:*


          congrats...............G


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3wheelnlincoln_@Sep 30 2003, 05:25 PM
> *I just called and got my room all set up for the the hop off and party. My car will be ready tomorrow with a new rear window and some new batterys. Cant wait to see how it hops now.*


 SEE YOU THERE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


 LOWLEGEND :thumbsup: ON LOW OF THE MONTH


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks Everybody :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 1 2003, 01:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 1 2003, 01:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


LOWLEGEND :thumbsup: ON LOW OF THE MONTH[/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Side2Side_@Sep 15 2003, 08:59 PM
> *THIS IS ZACH HIMSELF NO MESSAGE RELAYERS
> BOTTOM LINE I HAVE A CAR , IM READY TO HOP,
> NO SHITTALKIN!! AND ANOTHER THING TO CLEAR UP I DONT NO WHAT VIDEO ABLE IS TALKIN ABOUT AND DONT CARE. MOST PEOPLE IN THE SEEN HAVE SEEN ME HOP MY OWN CAR SOME TIME AT A SHOW OR DOWNTOWN SEATTLE, SO THINK WHAT YOU WANT, BOTTOM LINE IS WE WERE HOMIES UNTILL I WAS OPENING A SHOP, HES HATIN BECAUSE HES HOW EVER OLD AND WORKIN IN THE DRIVEWAY AND IM 21 AND WITH ANOTHER HOMIE WE OPEN A 3500 SQFT STORE FRONT SHOP STOP HATIN CAUSE THATS ALL YOUVE BEEN DOIN!!!!!
> ...


 Dam this is good im buying my plane ticket this week. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

I'll be selling One Stop Customs hopping coils in Las Vegas if anyone is interested...

3 1/2 ton only... $85.00

I'll probably give them a bit cheaper...

hit me up if you need a pair...


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Man I really want a set of Coils, but man wouldn't that be a bitch to pack them home? :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 2 2003, 11:45 AM
> *Man I really want a set of Coils, but man wouldn't that be a bitch to pack them home? :biggrin:*


 ship them from vegas to your house? hahaha...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

wheres lil nick? :twak:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Oct 2 2003, 11:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Oct 2 2003, 11:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 2 2003, 11:45 AM
> *Man I really want a set of Coils, but man wouldn't that be a bitch to pack them home? :biggrin:*


ship them from vegas to your house? hahaha...[/b][/quote]
LOL, I have to see, either way I do it, shipped or take on the plane, Im getting some sooner or later :biggrin:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Oct 2 2003, 01:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Oct 2 2003, 01:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I have to see, either way I do it, shipped or take on the plane, Im getting some sooner or later :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Why dont you jus have one of the homies put in there car on the way back from there.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Here's a link to view the flyer, it's not in color and the quailty isn't that good, but if Nick would send me the color ones!!!!!  



http://groups.msn.com/LowriderKingdom 



Last edited by Hydrogirl at Oct 7 2003, 01:55 PM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

WHATS UP BRANDI :biggrin: 




GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMPPPPPPPPYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 2 2003, 03:39 PM
> *WHATS UP BRANDI :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 I feel neglected, you all don't even Twak me!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: Man are ya like busy or what? Thanks for standin up for me in that stupid post, I don't know why I waste my time sometimes on these people, they just don't get it..... Anyway, I suppose you are in Vegas right? If not when you leavin? Take care me...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 2 2003, 04:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 2 2003, 04:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Oct 2 2003, 03:39 PM
> *WHATS UP BRANDI :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I feel neglected, you all don't even Twak me!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: Man are ya like busy or what? Thanks for standin up for me in that stupid post, I don't know why I waste my time sometimes on these people, they just don't get it..... Anyway, I suppose you are in Vegas right? If not when you leavin? Take care me...[/b][/quote]
 YA BUT WHEN THEY REALIZED YOU ARE A REAL RIDER THERE ATTITUDES CHANGED, THEY JUST THOUGHT YOU WERE A GROOPIE OR SOME LOWRIDERS GIRLFRIEND, BUT IF I HAD TO GUESS I THINK YOU GOT PAUL INTO LOWRIDERS :biggrin: 

I'LL BE IN VEGAS REAL EARLY IN THE MORNING TO EARLY AT THAT BUT I THOUGHT YOU GUYS WERE GOING TO TAKE THE CUTLASS, SO THEY NEW AND IMPROVED CUTLASS WILL BE SEEN IN YAKIMA FOR THE FIRST TIME OOOOOO CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 2 2003, 03:51 PM
> *I'LL BE IN VEGAS REAL EARLY IN THE MORNING TO EARLY AT THAT BUT I THOUGHT YOU GUYS WERE GOING TO TAKE THE CUTLASS, SO THEY NEW AND IMPROVED CUTLASS WILL BE SEEN IN YAKIMA FOR THE FIRST TIME OOOOOO CANT WAIT :biggrin:*


 We aren't going to Vegas for sure, money is way to tight. And you just might see a little som som in Yakima  I don't tell NO secrets..



Actually, Paul hasn't done anything to it, I think maybe he would rather not revel what's up until next year, cause that way nobody knows what next year will hold. But I promise you it's gonna back bumper for sure....AT YAKIMA

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 2 2003, 04:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 2 2003, 04:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Oct 2 2003, 03:51 PM
> *I'LL BE IN VEGAS REAL EARLY IN THE MORNING TO EARLY AT THAT BUT I THOUGHT YOU GUYS WERE GOING TO TAKE THE CUTLASS, SO THEY NEW AND IMPROVED CUTLASS WILL BE SEEN IN YAKIMA FOR THE FIRST TIME OOOOOO CANT WAIT  :biggrin:*


We aren't going to Vegas for sure, money is way to tight. And you just might see a little som som in Yakima  I don't tell NO secrets..



Actually, Paul hasn't done anything to it, I think maybe he would rather not revel what's up until next year, cause that way nobody knows what next year will hold. But I promise you it's gonna back bumper for sure....AT YAKIMA

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
OOOOOO HELL NO, DONT START THAT SHIT NOW, I KNOW WHAT PAUL DID TO IT AND WHAT IT DOES, YOU TOLD ME, AND IT BETTER BE THERE AND READY TO DO WHAT WERE TALKING ABOUT, AND USE PM , DONT WANT ANY ONE TO GET SCARED :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

nick get off your comp and get down to vegas....















p.s. :twak:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 2 2003, 04:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 2 2003, 04:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOO HELL NO, DONT START THAT SHIT NOW, I KNOW WHAT PAUL DID TO IT AND WHAT IT DOES, YOU TOLD ME, AND IT BETTER BE THERE AND READY TO DO WHAT WERE TALKING ABOUT, AND USE PM , DONT WANT ANY ONE TO GET SCARED :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
ooohhh i am scared. :twak: :twak: :twak: feel better


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Oct 4 2003, 09:17 AM
> *ooohhh i am scared. :twak:  :twak:  :twak: feel better*


Hey You!! There you are and yes I do feel better, was gettin lonely on here as you all done left me for Vegas. :tears: :tears:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 4 2003, 10:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 4 2003, 10:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GRUMPY_@Oct 4 2003, 09:17 AM
> *ooohhh i am scared. :twak:  :twak:  :twak: feel better*


Hey You!! There you are and yes I do feel better, was gettin lonely on here as you all done left me for Vegas. :tears: :tears:[/b][/quote]
all right hydrogirl. we are gettin real close to the event date. you need to get you state hyped up and make sure that people are going. i will do the same.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

12 DAYS


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Oct 6 2003, 08:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Oct 6 2003, 08:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all right hydrogirl. we are gettin real close to the event date. you need to get you state hyped up and make sure that people are going. i will do the same.[/b][/quote]
 No Need, we all real calm here in Oregon, cause we got nothin to worry about, except the freakin RAINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.. But rain or shine we will be there and hittin the new back bumper we just put on. Don't ask why, it does look good all shinny and no dents YET!!! We even got some lotion now with our chome diff cover! look out now we be comin up in the world. You never know we might get excepted in some of the chrome only LOLO clubs...... HEE HEE So hope all ya fools that went to Vegas had a good time, I only say that cause I'm jealous of ya. You all better still have some party left in you for the 18th, but then again Washington never could handle ALOT!!! HEE HEE. Talkin shit, yes I am AND??? What ya going to do about it, please please Twak me    

SEE YOU ALL REAL SOOOOOOOON

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hoppper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

To many haters up there to waste our time and money this year, if its a good turnout will come up next year. For a club going out of state we would rather go down to Cali- there is a tight Lowriding community there with mad love for our club. We may roll up there but dont expect any cars. Were tucknem in for winter. So any shit talkers PM me we can settle it in my hood. Or wait till next year. Hope the real riders had a good time in Vegas. Big congrats to Jay in our chapter. Future Lowrider mag cover for his Orange Lac. thats who we do it baby.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 7 2003, 08:17 AM
> *
> No Need, we all real calm here in Oregon, cause we got nothin to worry about, except the freakin RAINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.. But rain or shine we will be there and hittin the new back bumper we just put on. Don't ask why, it does look good all shinny and no dents YET!!! We even got some lotion now with our chome diff cover! look out now we be comin up in the world. You never know we might get excepted in some of the chrome only LOLO clubs...... HEE HEE So hope all ya fools that went to Vegas had a good time, I only say that cause I'm jealous of ya. You all better still have some party left in you for the 18th, but then again Washington never could handle ALOT!!! HEE HEE. Talkin shit, yes I am AND??? What ya going to do about it, please please Twak me
> 
> ...


 IT NOT GONNA RAIN , ITS YAKIMA IT RARELY RAINS OUT HERE THE MOST YOU'LL HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT IS THE SNOW :biggrin: ITS GONNA BE GOOD WEATHER BUT IT WILL BE ALITTLE COLD SO BRING THE JACKETS AND THE TIQUILA :biggrin: 

:twak:<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<THATS FOR BRANDI :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Oct 7 2003, 09:23 AM
> * thats who we do it baby.*


YOU SHOULD CALIM DOWN A LITTLE SO THAT YOU CAN SAY/TYPE THINGS RIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Oct 7 2003, 11:23 AM
> *To many haters up there to waste our time and money this year, if its a good turnout will come up next year. For a club going out of state we would rather go down to Cali- there is a tight Lowriding community there with mad love for our club. We may roll up there but dont expect any cars. Were tucknem in for winter. So any shit talkers PM me we can settle it in my hood. Or wait till next year. Hope the real riders had a good time in Vegas. Big congrats to Jay in our chapter. Future Lowrider mag cover for his Orange Lac. thats who we do it baby.*


 I HOPE YOU KNOW FOR YOU TO RECIEVE LOVE YOU MUST SHOW LOVE I KNOW CALIFORNIA UCE KNOWS ABOUT THAT, AND I'VE NOTICED OUT HERE THE LOW COMMUNITY IS TIGHT ALSO, THATS HOW THIS GATHERING GOT SO BIG IN LESS THAN A MONTH, BUT IT LOWRIDING BRO THERES COMPITITION INVOLVED, BUT WE SHOULD ALL RESPECT AND LOVE EACHOTHER AND OUR SPORT, AS FAR AS PORTLAND UCE YOU GUYS ARE COOL WITH ME EVERYTIME I SEE YOU GUYS SO COME ON UP AND KICK IT WITH US EVEN IF YOU DONT BRING A CAR, PEACE NICK


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I VE BEEN IN OUR CLUB SINCE DAY ONE- BACK IN 95. I KNOW HOW TO RUN A TIGHT CLUB. AS FOR SHOWIN LOVE (ESPECIALLY IN WASH.)WE HAVE DOIN THAT SINCE 95 AS WELL. WAY BEFORE THIS INTERNET THING. ITS ALL GOOD... WE GOT NUTTIN TO PROVE TO WASHINGTON. WERE IN THIS THING FO LIFE.

ONELOVE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WE BROUGHT A THIRD OF OUR CARS TO VEGAS... WHAT ABOUT YALL?? BIG BALLERS


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Try this and go to documents and look at Yakima show flyer, if this doesn't work well then Nick needs to start mailin them....


http://groups.msn.com/LowriderKingdom


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Oct 7 2003, 01:18 PM
> *WE BROUGHT A THIRD OF OUR CARS TO VEGAS... WHAT ABOUT YALL?? BIG BALLERS*


 you comments were fine about not wanting to come to the hop in yak untill you posted this crap...

so what if you brought 1/3 of your cars does that make you better then everybody else?

is that really necessary to say?

there are lowriders of all different financial incomes!
are you saying that if you dont bring your car to vegas then you arnt worth being a lowrider?
or am i reading this wrong...

your first post targeted the haters in wash then you commented on that you've been putting it down since 95 in wash area and you have nothing to prove to wash...then you postthis crap about how many cars you brought and call out them or even all of us out about our cars...
this even is supose to be a fun hater free day of lowriding, it shouldn't be about how much $$ you have or if your ride made it to vegas...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Oct 7 2003, 06:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Oct 7 2003, 06:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--USOPDX_@Oct 7 2003, 01:18 PM
> *WE BROUGHT A THIRD OF OUR CARS TO VEGAS... WHAT ABOUT YALL?? BIG BALLERS*


you comments were fine about not wanting to come to the hop in yak untill you posted this crap...

so what if you brought 1/3 of your cars does that make you better then everybody else?

is that really necessary to say?

there are lowriders of all different financial incomes!
are you saying that if you dont bring your car to vegas then you arnt worth being a lowrider?
or am i reading this wrong...

your first post targeted the haters in wash then you commented on that you've been putting it down since 95 in wash area and you have nothing to prove to wash...then you postthis crap about how many cars you brought and call out them or even all of us out about our cars...
this even is supose to be a fun hater free day of lowriding, it shouldn't be about how much $$ you have or if your ride made it to vegas...[/b][/quote]
SHIT BRO, I ADMIT IM POOR. MY CLUB IS UNDERFIRE ABOUT BEING LOWRIDERS. SO I NEEDED TO STRAIGHTEN A FEW THINGS FOR THE PEEPS WHO DONT KNOW WHO WE ARE. THATS IT. WEVE WORKED OUR ASS OFF TO GET WERE WE ARE. READ ALL MY POSTS. NOT JUST THE ONES YOU WANT TO READ. WHEN DID I TALK ABOUT HOW MUCH MONEY I HAVE??? WHAT DOES WASH HAVE TO DO WITH VEGAS? NO CRAP BEING POSTED HERE... ALL LEGIT. AS FOR HATIN DONT GET MAD AT US FOR HELPIN TO REP THE NW IN VEGAS.

IF THIS IS HATER FREE.. YOU BETTER GET OFF.


----------



## USOlimoONtheBUMPER (Oct 7, 2003)

pdx...what chapter you from


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SUP LIMO- IM FROM THE PORTLAND CHAPTER- WE MET UP WITH SOME OF YOU GUYS AT THE LAST BANQUET- WHATS UP UCE!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WICKED ILLUSIONS? AINT THAT A MINI TRUCK CLUB??


----------



## USOlimoONtheBUMPER (Oct 7, 2003)

yea uce...u probably chatted it up wit my pops...we're not from the club any more...were jus takin a little leave of absence..thats it, most members should know, how many cars were in vegas?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WE HAD 30+ CARS AND THE MOST MEMBER AWARD. HOPE TO SEE YOU BACK IN THE GAME SOON FAM.

SHAKE OFF THE HATERS!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Oct 7 2003, 01:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Oct 7 2003, 01:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--USOPDX_@Oct 7 2003, 01:18 PM
> *WE BROUGHT A THIRD OF OUR CARS TO VEGAS... WHAT ABOUT YALL?? BIG BALLERS*


you comments were fine about not wanting to come to the hop in yak untill you posted this crap...

so what if you brought 1/3 of your cars does that make you better then everybody else?

is that really necessary to say?

there are lowriders of all different financial incomes!
are you saying that if you dont bring your car to vegas then you arnt worth being a lowrider?
or am i reading this wrong...

your first post targeted the haters in wash then you commented on that you've been putting it down since 95 in wash area and you have nothing to prove to wash...then you postthis crap about how many cars you brought and call out them or even all of us out about our cars...
this even is supose to be a fun hater free day of lowriding, it shouldn't be about how much $$ you have or if your ride made it to vegas...[/b][/quote]
don't trip milkweed. we will have enough fun without all the people who are BACKING OUT. i said so


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SO THERE IS OTHERS BACKING OUT? WHO?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Oct 7 2003, 03:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Oct 7 2003, 03:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--USOPDX_@Oct 7 2003, 09:23 AM
> * thats who we do it baby.*


YOU SHOULD CALIM DOWN A LITTLE SO THAT YOU CAN SAY/TYPE THINGS RIGHT :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
OOPS GOOD CATCH BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Oct 7 2003, 03:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Oct 7 2003, 03:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't trip milkweed. we will have enough fun without all the people who are BACKING OUT. i said so[/b][/quote]
tru tru grumpy... i just sucks to see people that wont come because they feel that they dont have anything to prove! or feel that it isnt worth there time or money...that isn't lowriding 
ther are people like the jendas going out of there way to get great rates at the local hotels to keep the cost down...

and no wicked illusions isn't a mini truck club
we have eveything from bombs to lowriders with hydros and trucks on air. we dont hate on anyones tast in cars..

to eveyone that is going see ya there and to all the others maybe you should re consider and come out it should be a great time...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Oct 7 2003, 02:18 PM
> *WE BROUGHT A THIRD OF OUR CARS TO VEGAS... WHAT ABOUT YALL?? BIG BALLERS*


 WHO ARE YOU TALKING TO, IT SOUNDS LIKE EVERYONE IN THE NORTHWEST AND IT SOUNDS LIKE YOUR CLOWNING, AND IF SO WHY, WHY YOUR OWN PEOPLE, YA YOUR IN UCE C.C. BUT DONT FORGET WERE YOU LIVE AND WHO YOUR NEIGHBORS ARE, WE HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH PORTLAND, YOU, OR YOUR CLUB SO WHY ARE YOU ALWAYS COMPARING, IM NOT EVEN GONNA LIE PORTLAND UCE IS ONE OF MY FAV. CHAPTERS OF UCE, BUT NO NEED TO BE SO DEFENSIVE ALL THE TIME NO ONE IS QUESTIONING YOUR LOVE OF LOWRIDING, AND NO WICKED ILLUSIONS IS NOT JUST A TRUCK CLUB, PEACE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Oct 7 2003, 07:20 PM
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


 DONT UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU MEAN BY THIS?? WHAT DID I SAY ABOUT YOUR OR ANYBODYS CAR?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

it was ths 
"WE BROUGHT A THIRD OF OUR CARS TO VEGAS... WHAT ABOUT YALL?? BIG BALLERS"

i took it personally... it was like you were braging about your club having the loot to get alot of cars to vegas and that the rest of us couldn't!

thatis how i read it,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

EVERYBODY COMES ON HEAR TALKIN BE THINGS, HOW AM I CLOWNIN? JUST TELLIN THE TRUTHS. THANKS FOR YOUR PROPS ON THE CLUB BIG NICK. I STAND BEHIND MY CLUB 100%, NEVER SAID I WASNT COMIN UP- JUST NOT THE CARS. BELIEVE ME I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FACES BEHIND THE BIG TALKERS. I PREFER TO TALK FACE TO FACE ANYWAY. REMEMBER MOST OF MY COMMENTS ARE DIRECTED TO THE CERTAIN PEOPLE TRASHEN ME NOT EVERYONE. I GET ALONG WITH MOST RIDERS.

REMEMBER SOME ELSE WANTED TO START THE WASHINGTON VS OREGON THING NOT ME. HOW DO YOU EXPECT UNTITY WITH POSTS LIKE THIS????


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

i too get along with almost everybody...
thanks for clearing that up...
when you get therecome find me or i will find you so we can have a drink and chat face to face  
enjoy lowriding for what it really is...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Oct 7 2003, 05:21 PM
> *EVERYBODY COMES ON HEAR TALKIN BE THINGS, HOW AM I CLOWNIN? JUST TELLIN THE TRUTHS. THANKS FOR YOUR PROPS ON THE CLUB BIG NICK. I STAND BEHIND MY CLUB 100%, NEVER SAID I WASNT COMIN UP- JUST NOT THE CARS. BELIEVE ME I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FACES BEHIND THE BIG TALKERS. I PREFER TO TALK FACE TO FACE ANYWAY. REMEMBER MOST OF MY COMMENTS ARE DIRECTED TO THE CERTAIN PEOPLE TRASHEN ME NOT EVERYONE. I GET ALONG WITH MOST RIDERS.
> 
> REMEMBER SOME ELSE WANTED TO START THE WASHINGTON VS OREGON THING NOT ME. HOW DO YOU EXPECT UNTITY WITH POSTS LIKE THIS????*


 COOL, SINCE YOUR COMMENTS ARE DIRECTED TOWARDS CERTAIN PEOPLE CAN I ASK AM I ONE OF THEM, AND YES I MENT WHAT I SAID ABOUT UCE ITS A GOOD EXAMPLE OF A GOOD LOWRIDER CLUB WITH ALOT OF HEART


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THIS IS GOOD NW FAMILY, PEOPLE JUST CONVERSATING WITH GOOD ATTITUDES, PEACE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 7 2003, 09:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 7 2003, 09:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--USOPDX_@Oct 7 2003, 05:21 PM
> *EVERYBODY COMES ON HEAR TALKIN BE THINGS, HOW AM I CLOWNIN? JUST TELLIN THE TRUTHS. THANKS FOR YOUR PROPS ON THE CLUB BIG NICK. I STAND BEHIND MY CLUB 100%, NEVER SAID I WASNT COMIN UP- JUST NOT THE CARS. BELIEVE ME I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FACES BEHIND THE BIG TALKERS. I PREFER TO TALK FACE TO FACE ANYWAY. REMEMBER MOST OF MY COMMENTS ARE DIRECTED TO THE CERTAIN PEOPLE TRASHEN ME NOT EVERYONE. I GET ALONG WITH MOST RIDERS.
> 
> REMEMBER SOME ELSE WANTED TO START THE WASHINGTON VS OREGON THING NOT ME. HOW DO YOU EXPECT UNTITY WITH POSTS LIKE THIS????*


COOL, SINCE YOUR COMMENTS ARE DIRECTED TOWARDS CERTAIN PEOPLE CAN I ASK AM I ONE OF THEM, AND YES I MENT WHAT I SAID ABOUT UCE ITS A GOOD EXAMPLE OF A GOOD LOWRIDER CLUB WITH ALOT OF HEART[/b][/quote]
I HOPE ANY BAD FEELIN HAVE BEEN SQUASHED BETWEEN US.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

hey nick.....




:biggrin: 




:twak:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 7 2003, 09:28 PM
> *i too get along with almost everybody...
> thanks for clearing that up...
> when you get therecome find me or i will find you so we can have a drink and chat face to face
> enjoy lowriding for what it really is...*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

IM DOWN WITH THEM CANADA FOOLS TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Oct 7 2003, 05:32 PM
> *
> I HOPE ANY BAD FEELIN HAVE BEEN SQUASHED BETWEEN US. *


 THERE HAVE NEVER BEEN BAD FEELINGS FROM ME ABOUT YOU, I THINK WE JUST MISSED READ OR UNDERSTOOD EACHOTHER A ONE TIME.......


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 7 2003, 04:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 7 2003, 04:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--USOPDX_@Oct 7 2003, 05:32 PM
> *
> I HOPE ANY BAD FEELIN HAVE BEEN SQUASHED BETWEEN US.  *


THERE HAVE NEVER BEEN BAD FEELINGS FROM ME ABOUT YOU, I THINK WE JUST MISSED READ OR UNDERSTOOD EACHOTHER A ONE TIME.......[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX+Oct 7 2003, 04:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (USOPDX @ Oct 7 2003, 04:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--milkweed_@Oct 7 2003, 09:28 PM
> *i too get along with almost everybody...
> thanks for clearing that up...
> when you get therecome find me or i will find you so we can have a drink and chat face to face
> enjoy  lowriding for what it really is...*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

IM DOWN WITH THEM CANADA FOOLS TOO!!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Ill secound that one, i wanna meet all y'all in person so we all know who is who :biggrin: I hope to see all of you in Yakima


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey Nick i hope you got some good pics in Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Oct 7 2003, 05:35 PM
> *
> 
> 
> IM DOWN WITH THEM CANADA FOOLS TOO!!! :biggrin:*


 FOR ANYONE THAT HASNT BEEN UP THERE I'LL TELL YOU THERE LOWRIDING OUT THERE TO THE FULLEST, AND THEY ARE SOME OF THE BEST PEOPLE YOU'LL EVER MEET, I HAVE FAMILY OUT THERE AND THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE, AND FOR USOPDX, UCE HAS ON OF MY FAVRIOTE CARS FROM CANADA, I KNOW YOU'VE SEEN IT, A EURO CUTLASS, CANDY BLUE, LT1 MOTOR, A FULL SHOW CAR AND HE HOPS IT, DAMN I LOVE THAT CAR AND THE REST OF CANADA, PEACE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 7 2003, 05:38 PM
> *
> THERE HAVE NEVER BEEN BAD FEELINGS FROM ME ABOUT YOU, I THINK WE JUST MISSED READ OR UNDERSTOOD EACHOTHER A ONE TIME.......*


*
:thumbsup:*[/quote]
BUT ME AND MILKWEED HAVE ALOT OF BAD FEELINGS BEETWEEN US, I DONT LIKE THAT GUY :twak:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Oct 7 2003, 05:42 PM
> *Hey Nick i hope you got some good pics in Vegas :biggrin:*


 ALL IM GONNA SAY ABOUT THAT IS LRM HAS PROBLEMS, AND MONEY IS MORE IMPORTANT TO THEM THAN ANYONES RESPECT OR LOVE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 7 2003, 09:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 7 2003, 09:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LocalPridecc_@Oct 7 2003, 05:42 PM
> *Hey Nick i hope you got some good pics in Vegas :biggrin:*


ALL IM GONNA SAY ABOUT THAT IS LRM HAS PROBLEMS, AND MONEY IS MORE IMPORTANT TO THEM THAN ANYONES RESPECT OR LOVE[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 7 2003, 09:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 7 2003, 09:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--USOPDX_@Oct 7 2003, 05:35 PM
> *
> 
> 
> IM DOWN WITH THEM CANADA FOOLS TOO!!! :biggrin:*


FOR ANYONE THAT HASNT BEEN UP THERE I'LL TELL YOU THERE LOWRIDING OUT THERE TO THE FULLEST, AND THEY ARE SOME OF THE BEST PEOPLE YOU'LL EVER MEET, I HAVE FAMILY OUT THERE AND THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE, AND FOR USOPDX, UCE HAS ON OF MY FAVRIOTE CARS FROM CANADA, I KNOW YOU'VE SEEN IT, A EURO CUTLASS, CANDY BLUE, LT1 MOTOR, A FULL SHOW CAR AND HE HOPS IT, DAMN I LOVE THAT CAR AND THE REST OF CANADA, PEACE[/b][/quote]
CANADAINS DEFINELITY GOTS SOME SHIT.. CHADS CAR SMASHES BUMPER TOO!!! DONT GET MUCH BETTER THEN THAT CUTTY IN MY OPINION!


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 7 2003, 04:45 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
BUT ME AND MILKWEED HAVE ALOT OF BAD FEELINGS BEETWEEN US, I DONT LIKE THAT GUY :twak:*[/quote]
you are lucky i didn't through you out of the truck on the strip after the show :angry: :twak: 
dont make me have another frenzy :guns:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 7 2003, 05:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
you are lucky i didn't through you out of the truck on the strip after the show :angry: :twak: 
dont make me have another frenzy :guns:*[/quote]
DAMN DOG WE ALWAYS HAVE SO MUCH FUN ANYTIME WE GO SOME WERE ITS ALWAYS THE BEST PART OF THE SHOW AND WHATS UP WITH THE REST OF THE CREW WE HAD WITH US YOU NEED TO BRING THEM TO YAKIMA :biggrin: AND WE CAN DO IT AGAIN, LIKE I WAS TELLIN BRIAN AND KIM THIS IS NOT A SHOW IT OUR TIME TO RELAX AND NOT WORK, WELL HAVE FUN FOR SURE


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 7 2003, 05:18 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
DAMN DOG WE ALWAYS HAVE SO MUCH FUN ANYTIME WE GO SOME WERE ITS ALWAYS THE BEST PART OF THE SHOW AND WHATS UP WITH THE REST OF THE CREW WE HAD WITH US YOU NEED TO BRING THEM TO YAKIMA :biggrin: AND WE CAN DO IT AGAIN, LIKE I WAS TELLIN BRIAN AND KIM THIS IS NOT A SHOW IT OUR TIME TO RELAX AND NOT WORK, WELL HAVE FUN FOR SURE*[/quote]
hell yeah i will try to get as many off them to come down as i can :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

is that comming to yak?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Damn, What's up everybody? This is all of yours MOMMA!! Can we just all get together and PARTY. I just want to have fun and meet some of you guys. We bringin our hoppers to put it down and heard from BIG DIRK that he be bringin the BBQ pit! So we are all going to have a great day and spend some quality time together without the pressures of who's who and who can do what better. Please can it just be this way for once. This is not a prove day as I said before, it is all for fun and if someone beats me (not that hard to do) or Chris or Paul COOLLLLLLLLLLLL NO BIG DEAL!!!! We are going to hate on nobody, it's unity in it's finest. Thank you Peace

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

sweet Dirk and his crew know how to party.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Oct 7 2003, 04:21 PM
> *EVERYBODY COMES ON HEAR TALKIN BE THINGS, HOW AM I CLOWNIN? JUST TELLIN THE TRUTHS. THANKS FOR YOUR PROPS ON THE CLUB BIG NICK. I STAND BEHIND MY CLUB 100%, NEVER SAID I WASNT COMIN UP- JUST NOT THE CARS. BELIEVE ME I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FACES BEHIND THE BIG TALKERS. I PREFER TO TALK FACE TO FACE ANYWAY. REMEMBER MOST OF MY COMMENTS ARE DIRECTED TO THE CERTAIN PEOPLE TRASHEN ME NOT EVERYONE. I GET ALONG WITH MOST RIDERS.
> 
> REMEMBER SOME ELSE WANTED TO START THE WASHINGTON VS OREGON THING NOT ME. HOW DO YOU EXPECT UNTITY WITH POSTS LIKE THIS????*


 QUOTE (USOPDX @ Sep 12 2003, 10:25 AM) 
So who in Oregon called out Washington Legend90? Who and what they callin out?? 

Nobody called out anybody, Brandy asked me to start a thread to see if whe could get something going for a friendly hop some where in the middle thats all, shit I don't even have a hopper, just helping out and I think it would be great to go to and watch and bet a little bit of money, i just thought it would be a great time and brandy said it best, not to ruin anybodys car show so we can just find a place in the middle, 

I explained myself already on the topic name, just thought of something quick to get it started thats all no hatin just started something that would get people to look at the post, well it worked didn't it, I started the post got everybodys attention right :biggrin: :biggrin: The quote above is from the original topic USOPDX


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 7 2003, 05:29 PM
> *is that comming to yak?*


 the frame or the car? hahaha... ask big nick... it'll probably go out if he pays for me to go up there with a truck and hauler just to show off the frame...


----------



## hustlerstouch (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 7 2003, 06:27 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
hell yeah i will try to get as many off them to come down as i can :biggrin:*[/quote]
BBBLLIINNKKYY     when ya leavin? ya know how we do! (6 mofos rollin in my taxi, er i met my big body  see ya there.....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Oct 7 2003, 04:21 PM
> *EVERYBODY COMES ON HEAR TALKIN BE THINGS, HOW AM I CLOWNIN? JUST TELLIN THE TRUTHS. THANKS FOR YOUR PROPS ON THE CLUB BIG NICK. I STAND BEHIND MY CLUB 100%, NEVER SAID I WASNT COMIN UP- JUST NOT THE CARS. BELIEVE ME I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FACES BEHIND THE BIG TALKERS. I PREFER TO TALK FACE TO FACE ANYWAY. REMEMBER MOST OF MY COMMENTS ARE DIRECTED TO THE CERTAIN PEOPLE TRASHEN ME NOT EVERYONE. I GET ALONG WITH MOST RIDERS.
> 
> REMEMBER SOME ELSE WANTED TO START THE WASHINGTON VS OREGON THING NOT ME. HOW DO YOU EXPECT UNTITY WITH POSTS LIKE THIS????*


 that was all in fun in my belief but we wanted alot of cars to come regardless if they were show cars or hopperes just to kick it all together. no body is talkin shit that i know of. at least i am not. we just thought that you were bringin your car because early on in the pages you and grapevine had beef. i kind of stuck my nose in it when maybe i shouldn't have. you pointed that out. ever since then, i stayed out of it. so, lets put your car back on the list and come hop for the sake of lowriding and not whos gonna clown who. lets all get faded and burn up motors and bend some cylinders together. remember, hydrogirl and i are hoppin first.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Oct 8 2003, 12:09 PM
> *hydrogirl and i are hoppin first.*


 GRUMP YOU SHOULD LET YOUR WIFE HOP YOUR CAR AGAINST BRANDI 

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

What up Nick, nice talkin with you in Vegas homie, see you in Yak :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 8 2003, 12:31 PM
> *   What up Nick, nice talkin with you in Vegas homie, see you in Yak :biggrin:*


 YOU KNOW, I GOT LOVE FOR EVERYONE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 8 2003, 11:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 8 2003, 11:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GRUMPY_@Oct 8 2003, 12:09 PM
> *hydrogirl and i are hoppin first.*


GRUMP YOU SHOULD LET YOUR WIFE HOP YOUR CAR AGAINST BRANDI 

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
Yeah, Grump! Let your wife hop with me, then we both can burn up our shit together!!! HEE HEE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Oct 8 2003, 04:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Oct 8 2003, 04:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--USOPDX_@Oct 7 2003, 04:21 PM
> *EVERYBODY COMES ON HEAR TALKIN BE THINGS, HOW AM I CLOWNIN? JUST TELLIN THE TRUTHS. THANKS FOR YOUR PROPS ON THE CLUB BIG NICK. I STAND BEHIND MY CLUB 100%, NEVER SAID I WASNT COMIN UP- JUST NOT THE CARS. BELIEVE ME I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FACES BEHIND THE BIG TALKERS. I PREFER TO TALK FACE TO FACE ANYWAY. REMEMBER MOST OF MY COMMENTS ARE DIRECTED TO THE CERTAIN PEOPLE TRASHEN ME NOT EVERYONE. I GET ALONG WITH MOST RIDERS.
> 
> REMEMBER SOME ELSE WANTED TO START THE WASHINGTON VS OREGON THING NOT ME. HOW DO YOU EXPECT UNTITY WITH POSTS LIKE THIS????*


that was all in fun in my belief but we wanted alot of cars to come regardless if they were show cars or hopperes just to kick it all together. no body is talkin shit that i know of. at least i am not. we just thought that you were bringin your car because early on in the pages you and grapevine had beef. i kind of stuck my nose in it when maybe i shouldn't have. you pointed that out. ever since then, i stayed out of it. so, lets put your car back on the list and come hop for the sake of lowriding and not whos gonna clown who. lets all get faded and burn up motors and bend some cylinders together. remember, hydrogirl and i are hoppin first.[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

I just need to know who the person was who came up to meme talking mad shit about me was... talking about WHO THE FUCK IS NACHO, blah blah blah... that they wanted to do something to me, etc... 

So, if you know the person, send him my way cuss I want to know whats his problem against me...

p.s. every one knew where the hell I was staying, etc... so its not like if I was hiding...

nacho


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 8 2003, 06:09 PM
> *I just need to know who the person was who came up to meme talking mad shit about me was... talking about WHO THE FUCK IS NACHO, blah blah blah... that they wanted to do something to me, etc...
> 
> So, if you know the person, send him my way cuss I want to know whats his problem against me...
> ...


 was that at vegas????


----------



## lowyer (Mar 17, 2002)

where is the Yakima hop off party meaning city and state any website....any one knows thanx


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 10:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


 LOWYER HERE YOU GO :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 10:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


 CARNALISMO C.C. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Oct 8 2003, 06:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Oct 8 2003, 06:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 8 2003, 06:09 PM
> *I just need to know who the person was who came up to meme talking mad shit about me was... talking about WHO THE FUCK IS NACHO, blah blah blah... that they wanted to do something to me, etc...
> 
> So, if you know the person, send him my way cuss I want to know whats his problem against me...
> ...


was that at vegas????[/b][/quote]
For Real? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 8 2003, 06:09 PM
> *I just need to know who the person was who came up to meme talking mad shit about me was... talking about WHO THE FUCK IS NACHO, blah blah blah... that they wanted to do something to me, etc...
> 
> So, if you know the person, send him my way cuss I want to know whats his problem against me...
> ...


 Who's messin with my CUZ? Don't get me on your ass....... You would be sorry whoever you are PROMISE................


Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
 Hydrogirl


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

28 pages, damn :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 8 2003, 06:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 8 2003, 06:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 10:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


LOWYER HERE YOU GO :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
tight those are the homies


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

GRUMP, YOU HAVE FRIENDS? :twak:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

A POST UNDER CLASSIFIEDS (GREEN BOOGER FOR SALE)..

you know its all good, nick just trying to get out to yak and talk some shit and swag on anything, so everyone be ready and dont get offended, its just lowriding. and for all of you thats been at the drawing board try to build somthing for the BLUE CUTLASS, I've done a couple ajustments,NOT LIKE I NEEDED TO, JUST A LIT SOMETHING FOR THE HATERS 

Edited by Side2Side - Oct 9 2003, 09:32 PM 

What ever, see you in Yak............................ 



Last edited by Hydrogirl at Oct 10 2003, 10:07 AM


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 10 2003, 08:00 AM
> *A POST UNDER CLASSIFIEDS (GREEN BOOGER FOR SALE)..
> 
> you know its all good, nick just trying to get out to yak and talk some shit and swag on anything, so everyone be ready and dont get offended, its just lowriding. and for all of you thats been at the drawing board try to build somthing for the BLUE CUTLASS, I've done a couple ajustments,NOT LIKE I NEEDED TO, JUST A LIT SOMETHING FOR THE HATERS
> ...


 i emailed you. check you message 



Last edited by GRUMPY at Oct 10 2003, 12:42 PM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

I hope you reconsider that really sucks, please come back :tears: :tears: :angel: :wave: Sent you a mail :biggrin: 



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Oct 10 2003, 09:36 AM


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS A SAD DAY, TO BAD IT ENDS LIKE THIS. I FEEL YOUR FUSTRATIONS- PEOPLE CAN HATE BUT CANT CONGRADULATE. OUR CLUB KNOWS YOUR DEDICATION TO LOWRIDIN- AND ARE AWARE OF YOUR ACCOMPLISHMENTS. MUCH LOVE FROM USO BRANDY.
FUCK THE PEOPLE WHO BRING US DOWN. ALWAYS REMEMBER IT TOOK CARS FROM CALI AND SWITCHMEN FROM CALI TO COMPETE WITH YOU. HOW MANY PEOPLE CAN SAY THAT?

THATS WHAT MADE YOU THE QUEEN OF THE PACIFIC NW !!!!!!


----------



## h-town caddy king (Sep 17, 2003)

hydrogirl seems like you got much love here huh.... you sure you can leave? what kinda ****** try that hard to compete with girl & hate after that? you know what they say ****** can be hoes to.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

OK! All ready, since talkin to my TRUE HOMMIES, I have a change of heart. We will be in YAKIMA, and we will be puttin it down with the hoppers.............So just sit on it!!!!

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Sorry everybody, I guess I just woke up on the wrong side to side of the bed!!!! I can be a Bitch sometimes and thats why I say DFWM. I am the wrong one to have against you for sure, You want me in your pit believe that!!!! Just watch what you post, cause sometimes people read between the lines and do take it personal. As I have said, Yakima is about FUN not who's got what. We will be there to do just that have fun. So please everybody don't go out of your way on our account. Just come and have some fun. PLEASE

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

well, we do have a caddy hitting 85 inches... how about ya sending me money for the caddy to go up there and spank all the cars... show them how BIG EDS & OSC does it... only a haul away...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 10 2003, 11:40 AM
> *well, we do have a caddy hitting 85 inches... how about ya sending me money for the caddy to go up there and spank all the cars... show them how BIG EDS & OSC does it... only a haul away...*


 WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT DOG? 
WHY DO YOU WANT TO SERVE EVERYONE HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 10 2003, 11:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 10 2003, 11:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 10 2003, 11:40 AM
> *well, we do have a caddy hitting 85 inches... how about ya sending me money for the caddy to go up there and spank all the cars... show them how BIG EDS & OSC does it... only a haul away...*


WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT DOG? 
WHY DO YOU WANT TO SERVE EVERYONE HAHAHAHAHAH[/b][/quote]










to prove we build quality cars...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 10 2003, 11:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 10 2003, 11:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 10 2003, 11:40 AM
> *well, we do have a caddy hitting 85 inches... how about ya sending me money for the caddy to go up there and spank all the cars... show them how BIG EDS & OSC does it... only a haul away...*


WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT DOG? 
WHY DO YOU WANT TO SERVE EVERYONE HAHAHAHAHAH[/b][/quote]
don't trip nick. you could serve me corona when i get there. since we're talkin about servin. hahahahahaha


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Oct 10 2003, 12:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Oct 10 2003, 12:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't trip nick. you could serve me corona when i get there. since we're talkin about servin. hahahahahaha[/b][/quote]
ITS GONNA BE A LIL COLD, HOW BOUT TIQUILLA :0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 10 2003, 01:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 10 2003, 01:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS GONNA BE A LIL COLD, HOW BOUT TIQUILLA :0[/b][/quote]
you guys are crazy LOL... serve me one through email haha...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Oct 10 2003, 12:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Oct 10 2003, 12:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...













to prove we build quality cars...[/b][/quote]
how come everyone went quiet after I said we can haul this car up too Yakima... awwww, is it that we will beat everyone? hmm... Well, you should see what this sucker is gonna start doing once I send him my pumps/gears over... FUCK MARZOCCHI!!! My shit throws more juice than a fucken juice maker...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

SO YOUR GONNA BRING IT RIGHT CAUSE I KNOW YOU AINT SCARED HUH
AND ED ALREADY TOLD ME WHAT HE PLANS FOR NEXT YEAR 
:thumbsup: SO WELL SEE YOU THERE HUH CAUSE YOUR NOT SCARED :biggrin: 



Last edited by BIG NICK at Oct 10 2003, 05:51 PM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 10 2003, 05:50 PM
> *SO YOUR GONNA BRING IT RIGHT CAUSE I KNOW YOU AINT SCARED HUH
> AND ED ALREADY TOLD ME WHAT HE PLANS FOR NEXT YEAR
> :thumbsup: SO WELL SEE YOU THERE HUH CAUSE YOUR NOT SCARED :biggrin:*


 send Ed and I the money so that we can haul the car up there... or better yet you come down to get the car with us... and drive it up there... 


RIGHT ED?!?!?!

p.s. ed wins money... I don't...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Oct 10 2003, 06:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Oct 10 2003, 06:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Oct 10 2003, 05:50 PM
> *SO YOUR GONNA BRING IT RIGHT CAUSE I KNOW YOU AINT SCARED HUH
> AND ED ALREADY TOLD ME WHAT HE PLANS FOR NEXT YEAR
> :thumbsup:  SO WELL SEE YOU THERE HUH CAUSE YOUR NOT SCARED :biggrin:*


send Ed and I the money so that we can haul the car up there... or better yet you come down to get the car with us... and drive it up there... 


RIGHT ED?!?!?!

p.s. ed wins money... I don't...[/b][/quote]
I WISH I COULD SEND YOU THE MONEY BRO, AND I WOULD HELP YOU HAUL IT BUT NOT ON THIS SHORT NOTICE, ANYWAY EDS COOL BUT YOUR SCARED AHAHAHAHAH :biggrin: 
LOOKS LIKE ONE FOR THE NORTHWEST 0 AND 1 FOR NACHO AHAHAH




























JUST PLAYIN BRO I WISH YOU GUYS COULD COME , PEACE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

GOTTA GO BS WITH YOU GUYS TOMMAROW :thumbsup:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 10 2003, 06:08 PM
> *GOTTA GO BS WITH YOU GUYS TOMMAROW :thumbsup:*


 :biggrin: :twak: :wave:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

DO YOU GUYS HAVE A START TIME YET OR IS IT JUST SHOW UP WHENEVER AND IS IT ALL GOING DOWN AT THE CAR WASH???? 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Oct 11 2003, 04:24 AM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 11 2003, 04:24 AM
> *DO YOU GUYS HAVE A START TIME YET OR IS IT JUST SHOW UP WHENEVER AND IS IT ALL GOING DOWN AT THE CAR WASH????*


 YA BRO EVERYONE JUST SHOW UP AROUND NOON, THAT GIVES SEATTLE, PORTLAND, AND SPOKANE ABOUT 3 HOURS IF THEY LEAVE AT 9:00 AM, BUT MOST WILL BE HERE FRIDAY NIGHT SO THAT GIVES US "THE ONES THAT PARTY" ENOUGH TIME TO SOBER UP :biggrin: 
I HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AND WE'LL HAVE A GOOD TIME, PEACE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 10:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


DAMN BIG DIRK ON THE BBQ PIT, BEER, HOPPING,CRUSING, AND OUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY IT ALL STARTS AT NOON

:thumbsup:






Last edited by BIG NICK at Oct 11 2003, 09:37 AM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 11 2003, 10:22 AM
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 WHATS UP DOG? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 11 2003, 10:29 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 11 2003, 10:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 11 2003, 10:22 AM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


WHATS UP DOG? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
Not much man just kickin it, getting ready to take my son to a soccer game then its off to the big meeting with all the chapter presidents, thats about it, what you up to bro :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

7 Days to go, about this time next week we will be havin a good time. See everybody soonnnnnnnnnnnnnnn..

Hydrogirl


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 11 2003, 10:40 AM
> *7 Days to go, about this time next week we will be havin a good time. See everybody soonnnnnnnnnnnnnnn..
> 
> Hydrogirl*


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Oct 11 2003, 10:37 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Oct 11 2003, 10:37 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much man just kickin it, getting ready to take my son to a soccer game then its off to the big meeting with all the chapter presidents, thats about it, what you up to bro :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
DONT FORGET TO TELL THEM ABOUT OUR EVENT NEXT SATURDAY, YOU DID HELP START IT YOU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

one week to go....
damn i got alot of work ahead of me!!!

:biggrin: 














sup nick
:twak:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 11 2003, 02:41 PM
> *one week to go....
> damn i got alot of work ahead of me!!!
> 
> ...


 YA GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND GET TO WORK DOG
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :twak: :twak:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 11 2003, 09:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 11 2003, 09:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 10:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


DAMN BIG DIRK ON THE BBQ PIT, BEER, HOPPING,CRUSING, AND OUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY IT ALL STARTS AT NOON

:thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
THATS RIGHT NICK, LOWCOS IS BRINGING THE SINGLE PUMP REGAL TOO


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Oct 11 2003, 03:32 PM
> *THATS RIGHT NICK, LOWCOS IS BRINGING THE SINGLE PUMP REGAL TOO*


 Oh! Boy can I nose that one too? HEE HEE 


Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 11 2003, 06:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 11 2003, 06:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GRUMPY_@Oct 11 2003, 03:32 PM
> *THATS RIGHT NICK, LOWCOS IS BRINGING THE SINGLE PUMP REGAL TOO*


Oh! Boy can I nose that one too? HEE HEE 


Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
YES YOU CAN BRANDI, BUT I'VE SEEN THIS REGAL AND IT HOT SO YOU BETTER PRACTICE ON THAT SWITCH :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 12 2003, 02:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 12 2003, 02:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES YOU CAN BRANDI, BUT I'VE SEEN THIS REGAL AND IT HOT SO YOU BETTER PRACTICE ON THAT SWITCH :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH, Fun Fun................ Maybe I have been practicing on the switch you will just have to wait for 6 more days spanky.................. HEE HEE 


Hydrogirl


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 12 2003, 02:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 12 2003, 02:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH, Fun Fun................ Maybe I have been practicing on the switch you will just have to wait for 6 more days spanky.................. HEE HEE 


Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
send me pics of your hoppers rear and front suspension to [email protected]


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms+Oct 12 2003, 02:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OneStopCustoms @ Oct 12 2003, 02:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


send me pics of your hoppers rear and front suspension to [email protected][/b][/quote]
DAMN ARE YOU ONE STOP CUSTOMS PRIVATE INVESTIGATER OR WHAT?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Sup Nick this is kinda off the subject but....how did Dontre do in Vegas?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I'LL IM GONNA SAY IS I'M GLAD THATS OVER AND BEHIND US, BUT BRIAN AND THE CREW ARE GOOD AND IT WAS STILL WORTH IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 12 2003, 02:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 12 2003, 02:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ARE YOU ONE STOP CUSTOMS PRIVATE INVESTIGATER OR WHAT?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
NNNAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 12 2003, 02:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 12 2003, 02:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ARE YOU ONE STOP CUSTOMS PRIVATE INVESTIGATER OR WHAT?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
PUNK!!! hahaha... no i wanna help her with something...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 12 2003, 02:47 PM
> *
> PUNK!!! hahaha... no i wanna help her with something...*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THATS COOL, WE KNOW, YOU KNOW YOUR SHIT YOU BUMPER HUMPER :biggrin: 
J/P WITH YA DOG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 12 2003, 02:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 12 2003, 02:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--OneStopCustoms_@Oct 12 2003, 02:47 PM
> *
> PUNK!!! hahaha... no i wanna help her with something...*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THATS COOL, WE KNOW, YOU KNOW YOUR SHIT YOU BUMPER HUMPER :biggrin: 
J/P WITH YA DOG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:angry:  i'm out.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms+Oct 12 2003, 02:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OneStopCustoms @ Oct 12 2003, 02:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angry:  i'm out.[/b][/quote]
NNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOO
WE LOVE YOU DOG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: ONE STOP CUSTOMS IS ALL I'LL RIDE ON, HAPPY NOW :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 12 2003, 02:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 12 2003, 02:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOO
WE LOVE YOU DOG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: ONE STOP CUSTOMS IS ALL I'LL RIDE ON, HAPPY NOW :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
no you're being sarcastic... just be regular ole nick and then i'll talk to you.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms+Oct 12 2003, 03:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OneStopCustoms @ Oct 12 2003, 03:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no you're being sarcastic... just be regular ole nick and then i'll talk to you.[/b][/quote]
Check your PM Nacho

Hydrogirl


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms+Oct 12 2003, 03:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OneStopCustoms @ Oct 12 2003, 03:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no you're being sarcastic... just be regular ole nick and then i'll talk to you.[/b][/quote]
YOUR CRACKING ME UP DOG, SEE I'M ONLY ON THE COMPUTER WHEN I'M AT WORK AND SUNDAYS ARE MY DAY OFF, BUT I HAD TO COME IN TODAY FOR A LIL BIT SO I'M FUCKING WITH EVERYONE EVEN YOU DOG. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

6 more days :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


And then>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>it's on...... HEE HEE


Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 12 2003, 03:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 12 2003, 03:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR CRACKING ME UP DOG, SEE I'M ONLY ON THE COMPUTER WHEN I'M AT WORK AND SUNDAYS ARE MY DAY OFF, BUT I HAD TO COME IN TODAY FOR A LIL BIT SO I'M FUCKING WITH EVERYONE EVEN YOU DOG. :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
ok back to old nick... WHATS UP NICKIE GARCIA!!!! hahaha


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

less then a week to go...
damn  im cutting it close on getting my car ready


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

WOO HOO I know who's gonna win...

I've got my money on Big Ed in Radicals... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

:0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

so everyone is staying at the super 8 right also who is goin gto be there on friday night???i hate getting up early and if it starts at noon that mean we gotto leave by 9 fucking am so we might head over on friday to hang out not to sure if we goon stay for sat night though i am past the curfew age so when ever i get home is cool LOL :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 13 2003, 02:47 AM
> *so everyone is staying at the super 8 right also who is goin gto be there on friday night???i hate getting up early and if it starts at noon that mean we gotto leave by 9 fucking am so we might head over on friday to hang out not to sure if we goon stay for sat night though i am past the curfew age so when ever i get home is cool LOL :biggrin:*


 OH BOY. SOME OF THE L-O-W-C-O-S CREW WILL BE THERE FRIDAY. WE ARE GONNA HIT THE STRIP. HOPE TO SE YOU THERE.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms+Oct 12 2003, 03:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OneStopCustoms @ Oct 12 2003, 03:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok back to old nick... WHATS UP NICKIE GARCIA!!!! hahaha[/b][/quote]
YEAH, WHERE IS 

N-I-C-K-I-E NOW? :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

Nacho will be there with his Radical Civic he brought from Japan... This is the little car that killed all radicals in cali... uncluding all the majestics c.c radicals...

p.s. it does 170 inches when the rear wing and suspension push the car up... Yep, its single pump 6 batteries too... running delta dumps and 1 ton springs...












Last edited by OneStopCustoms at Oct 13 2003, 08:53 AM


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Oct 11 2003, 03:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Oct 11 2003, 03:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT NICK, LOWCOS IS BRINGING THE SINGLE PUMP REGAL TOO[/b][/quote]
IT CAN ONLY GET LONGER, BUT I THINK THAT BIG TONY IS COMIN SO LETS GET HIM ON THE LIST


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 13 2003, 08:52 AM
> *Nacho will be there with his Radical Civic he brought from Japan... This is the little car that killed all radicals in cali... uncluding all the majestics c.c radicals...
> 
> p.s. it does 170 inches when the rear wing and suspension push the car up... Yep, its single pump 6 batteries too... running delta dumps and 1 ton springs...
> ...


 THATS TIGHT DOG, COULD YOU DO THAT TO MY KIDS BMX. IAN WON'T DO IT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 10:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


 THE EXPECTED WEATHER FORCAST FOR SATURADY THE 18TH IN YAKIMA IS 67* PARTLY CLOUDY AND NO RAIN, SO ITS ALL GOOD BRING A COAT AND SOME TIQUILLA AND WERE STRAIT, HOPPIN AND DRINKIN AND GRUBBIN :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 13 2003, 08:52 AM
> *Nacho will be there with his Radical Civic he brought from Japan... This is the little car that killed all radicals in cali... uncluding all the majestics c.c radicals...
> 
> p.s. it does 170 inches when the rear wing and suspension push the car up... Yep, its single pump 6 batteries too... running delta dumps and 1 ton springs...
> ...


 I AINT EVEN GONNA SAY ANYTHING ABOUT THIS, OTHER THAN THE CADILLAC IS TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Oct 13 2003, 09:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Oct 13 2003, 09:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--OneStopCustoms_@Oct 13 2003, 08:52 AM
> *Nacho will be there with his Radical Civic he brought from Japan... This is the little car that killed all radicals in cali... uncluding all the majestics c.c radicals...
> 
> p.s. it does 170 inches when the rear wing and suspension push the car up... Yep, its single pump 6 batteries too...  running delta dumps and 1 ton springs...
> ...


THATS TIGHT DOG, COULD YOU DO THAT TO MY KIDS BMX. IAN WON'T DO IT[/b][/quote]
yes


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 13 2003, 02:47 AM
> *so everyone is staying at the super 8 right also who is goin gto be there on friday night???i hate getting up early and if it starts at noon that mean we gotto leave by 9 fucking am so we might head over on friday to hang out not to sure if we goon stay for sat night though i am past the curfew age so when ever i get home is cool LOL :biggrin:*


 We are leavin Friday Tony and stayin at The 8, see you soon.

The Jenda's


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 13 2003, 09:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 13 2003, 09:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--OneStopCustoms_@Oct 13 2003, 08:52 AM
> *Nacho will be there with his Radical Civic he brought from Japan... This is the little car that killed all radicals in cali... uncluding all the majestics c.c radicals...
> 
> p.s. it does 170 inches when the rear wing and suspension push the car up... Yep, its single pump 6 batteries too...  running delta dumps and 1 ton springs...
> ...


I AINT EVEN GONNA SAY ANYTHING ABOUT THIS, OTHER THAN THE CADILLAC IS TIGHT :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
you're mean man!!! :biggrin: 

p.s. hydrogirl better watch out for the chihuahuatch

single pump 6 batteries 6 adex dumps to the front!!! on 12 inch wheels, we're keeping it real, 13's were to big hahaa... :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

TAKE THE WING OFF AND SEE IT ROLL OVER :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms+Oct 13 2003, 10:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OneStopCustoms @ Oct 13 2003, 10:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're mean man!!! :biggrin: 

p.s. hydrogirl better watch out for the chihuahuatch

single pump 6 batteries 6 adex dumps to the front!!! on 12 inch wheels, we're keeping it real, 13's were to big hahaa... :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
Holy shit batman, you are right, that be a standin chi chi............



Hydrogirl


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 13 2003, 10:37 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 13 2003, 10:37 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGTONY_@Oct 13 2003, 02:47 AM
> *so everyone is staying at the super 8 right also who is goin gto be there on friday night???i hate getting up early and if it starts at noon that mean we gotto leave by 9 fucking am so we might head over on friday to hang out not to sure if we goon stay for sat night though i am past the curfew age so when ever i get home is cool LOL :biggrin:*


We are leavin Friday Tony and stayin at The 8, see you soon.

The Jenda's[/b][/quote]
GRUMP AND THE LOWCOS WILL ALSO BE HERE FRIDAY, SO LETS ALL MEET AT THE SUPER 8 AT MAYBE 7:00 PM? JUST TO CHILL WHAT DO YOU THINK


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

OMG a standing chi chi? hahaha... too funny!!!


p.s. I can't because the wing helps the air pass through it, making the car get more G-Force, thus sending the car on its back... From there... the wing stretches out along with the suspension making it hit 170... Believe me, when i rolled up to the Majestics in cali, they didn't want none...

Talking about Joey and Big Rich... they put their cars on the trailor and left...

The guy from Utah didn't wanna hop me in Vegas... he was scuUUUURd too!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HAHAHAHA STANDING CHI CHI'S AND G-FORCE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

I will be coming with a few members Fri night not sure when I will get there, hopefully by 8

PS Hydrogirl, just sitting back here at work watching Cali-Swangin Vol. 25 and saw the Jenda's puttin it down, good job

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 13 2003, 11:59 AM
> *I will be coming with a few members Fri night not sure when I will get there, hopefully by 8
> 
> PS Hydrogirl, just sitting back here at work watching Cali-Swangin Vol. 25 and saw the Jenda's puttin it down, good job
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
WHERE WERE THE THEY 'THE JENDAS'
GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU GET HERE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 13 2003, 12:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 13 2003, 12:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 13 2003, 11:59 AM
> *I will be coming with a few members Fri night not sure when I will get there, hopefully by 8
> 
> PS Hydrogirl, just sitting back here at work watching Cali-Swangin Vol. 25 and saw the Jenda's puttin it down, good job
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
WHERE WERE THE THEY 'THE JENDAS'
GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU GET HERE HOMIE :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
I don't have your number homie, I can Pm you mine or you can give me yours, KJ hooked me up with a good ass deal on his tape in Vegas, I can only watch VHS at work, so all the OG rider DVD's are at home  But The Cali Vid is called street Fight and they have about a 5min section on Just Dippen puttin it down and the jenda's Oregon did the damn thang :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Oct 13 2003, 12:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Oct 13 2003, 12:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have your number homie, I can Pm you mine or you can give me yours, KJ hooked me up with a good ass deal on his tape in Vegas, I can only watch VHS at work, so all the OG rider DVD's are at home  But The Cali Vid is called street Fight and they have about a 5min section on Just Dippen puttin it down and the jenda's Oregon did the damn thang :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
THATS COOL DOG I WAS JUST WONDERIN IF KJ CAME UP HERE TO FILM IT OR IF THE JENDAS WENT DOWN THERE, SOUNDS COOL I WANT TO SEE IT TOO, AND MY # IS IN MY SIGNATURE, I'LL BE WITH GRUMPY AND THE JENDAS AND WHO EVER ELSE COMES UP ON FRIDAY NIGHT.......... 



Last edited by BIG NICK at Oct 13 2003, 01:59 PM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Got your number homie I will give you a buzz when we get there  :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 13 2003, 11:59 AM
> *I will be coming with a few members Fri night not sure when I will get there, hopefully by 8
> 
> PS Hydrogirl, just sitting back here at work watching Cali-Swangin Vol. 25 and saw the Jenda's puttin it down, good job
> ...


 Cool, where was that I? What Cali was it? I need to get caught up on the video's, there are so many of them out there with us in them, and I don't have a clue which ones are which. Thanks will see you soon.

Hydrogirl


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 13 2003, 01:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 13 2003, 01:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS COOL DOG I WAS JUST WONDERIN IF KJ CAME UP HERE TO FILM IT OR IF THE JENDAS WENT DOWN THERE, SOUNDS COOL I WANT TO SEE IT TOO, AND MY # IS IN MY SIGNATURE, I'LL BE WITH GRUMPY AND THE JENDAS AND WHO EVER ELSE COMES UP ON FRIDAY NIGHT..........[/b][/quote]
That's right OREGON did the damn thing!!! See we are famous!!! Yeah right.............. Like I said, there are so many of them I can't remember. Was I hittin it or Paul or Chris? Which cars? Thanks again. Oh here's our # 503-710-0947 or mine 503-317-1780 these are our cell numbers so I hope they work in Yak. If not we will call you from the room. Paul has to work Friday but is hopein to get off around noon, so we can roll out. so we will get there around 6:00 or so after we get everything loaded and on the trailer THE CUTTY. I will drive my car as I always do. So see you all soon. Much love, to all of you.

The Jenda's


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 13 2003, 05:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 13 2003, 05:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right OREGON did the damn thing!!! See we are famous!!! Yeah right.............. Like I said, there are so many of them I can't remember. Was I hittin it or Paul or Chris? Which cars? Thanks again. Oh here's our # 503-710-0947 or mine 503-317-1780 these are our cell numbers so I hope they work in Yak. If not we will call you from the room. Paul has to work Friday but is hopein to get off around noon, so we can roll out. so we will get there around 6:00 or so after we get everything loaded and on the trailer THE CUTTY. I will drive my car as I always do. So see you all soon. Much love, to all of you.

The Jenda's[/b][/quote]
DAMN AND SHE DRIVES IT EVERYWERE, YOUR A RIDER-BRANDI, WELL HAVE A SAFE TRIP AND IF YOU NEED ANYTHING LAST MINUTE DONT HESITATE TO CALL ME, AND THE ONLY THING YOU SHOULD WORRY ABOUT IS THE REGAL FROM LOWCOS :0 J/P WERE GONNA HAVE FUN :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 13 2003, 05:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 13 2003, 05:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN AND SHE DRIVES IT EVERYWERE, YOUR A RIDER-BRANDI, WELL HAVE A SAFE TRIP AND IF YOU NEED ANYTHING LAST MINUTE DONT HESITATE TO CALL ME, AND THE ONLY THING YOU SHOULD WORRY ABOUT IS THE REGAL FROM LOWCOS :0 J/P WERE GONNA HAVE FUN :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Not worried!!!!!!!!!!!About nuttin, girls just wanna have fun.... HEE HEE............. 

Hydrogirl


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 13 2003, 05:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 13 2003, 05:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not worried!!!!!!!!!!!About nuttin, girls just wanna have fun.... HEE HEE............. 

Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
NAW I'M JUST PLAYIN WITH YA CAUSE GRUMPY JUST TOLD ME THERE BRINGING A SINGLE PUMP REGAL FROM LOWCOS TOO, SO I THOUGHT ID GIVE YOU SOME SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

i will be there friday night... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey Jenda's

The Video Was Cali-Swangin Volume 25
Called Street Fight

There is like a 5 minute section with Oregon on there, I believe it was just paul hitten switches, it was with Jus Dippen Car Club, Kieth with the Single pump was talkin on there, and then the guy that hits all there switches for them, I don't know him or his name, but all the cars did well on there  :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

ok just for laughs... look at this LOL

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=0#entry1169083 



Last edited by OneStopCustoms at Oct 13 2003, 09:40 PM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 13 2003, 09:39 PM
> *ok just for laughs... look at this LOL
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=0#entry1169083*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

damn i dont even see a point in finishing my car if that civic is gonna be in the house :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 14 2003, 12:28 AM
> *damn i dont even see a point in finishing my car if that civic is gonna be in the house :angry:    :biggrin:*


80 inch gas hops!!! yeah that's 80" inches!!!









the footage that truucha never showed you!!! 180" hopping CIVIC!!! JAPAN MADE FOOLIOS!!!

HydroGirl DOESN"T WANT NONE OF THE CIVIC hahaha












Last edited by OneStopCustoms at Oct 14 2003, 09:25 AM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey Jenda's fixed up your classified section for Ya  :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 14 2003, 09:39 AM
> *Hey Jenda's fixed up your classified section for Ya  :biggrin:*


 who's?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms+Oct 14 2003, 09:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OneStopCustoms @ Oct 14 2003, 09:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 14 2003, 09:39 AM
> *Hey Jenda's fixed up your classified section for Ya   :biggrin:*


who's?[/b][/quote]
Hey CUZ, just my homie Lowriderledgend takin care of some of my business for me not to worry K. I have our regal up for sale in classifieds, and he just helped me out with some pic's. Take care

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 14 2003, 10:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 14 2003, 10:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey CUZ, just my homie Lowriderledgend takin care of some of my business for me not to worry K. I have our regal up for sale in classifieds, and he just helped me out with some pic's. Take care

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Anything I can do to help


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey OSC, I just sent you a PM about Chrome, sounds like you give good deals is that through your shop, hit me back up, starting my under carriage in January :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 14 2003, 10:52 AM
> *Hey OSC, I just sent you a PM about Chrome, sounds like you give good deals is that through your shop, hit me back up, starting my under carriage in January :biggrin:*


 i gotya i.m. and we send our parts to get chromed with only one person that my brother deals with for our chrome. For powder coating, we only deal with one shop only... 

We have different connections that we work with to give people good deals...

there are cheaper prices out there... but not good quality...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

BACK BUMPER HUMPER................................................. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 14 2003, 10:58 AM
> *BACK BUMPER HUMPER................................................. :biggrin:*


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms+Oct 14 2003, 11:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OneStopCustoms @ Oct 14 2003, 11:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Oct 14 2003, 10:58 AM
> *BACK BUMPER HUMPER ................................................. :biggrin:*


I HUMP BACK BUMPERS :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
DAMN :0 



Last edited by BIG NICK at Oct 14 2003, 11:06 AM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms+Oct 14 2003, 10:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OneStopCustoms @ Oct 14 2003, 10:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 14 2003, 10:52 AM
> *Hey OSC, I just sent you a PM about Chrome, sounds like you give good deals is that through your shop, hit me back up, starting my under carriage in January  :biggrin:*


i gotya i.m. and we send our parts to get chromed with only one person that my brother deals with for our chrome. For powder coating, we only deal with one shop only... 

We have different connections that we work with to give people good deals...

there are cheaper prices out there... but not good quality...[/b][/quote]
Thanks man, appreciate you getting back to me, I will hit you up when Im ready


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 14 2003, 11:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 14 2003, 11:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :0[/b][/quote]
you're mean!!!

did you know the school where I work is now 60% latino 40% african-american...
half of the school are english learners!!!

DAMN!!! :biggrin: just some stats... five years from now my predictions are that this school will be 75% latino 25% african-american.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms+Oct 14 2003, 11:06 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OneStopCustoms @ Oct 14 2003, 11:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're mean!!!

did you know the school where I work is now 60% latino 40% african-american...
half of the school are english learners!!!

DAMN!!! :biggrin: just some stats... five years from now my predictions are that this school will be 75% latino 25% african-american.[/b][/quote]
WHY AM I MEAN DOG, THOSE STATS ARE GOOD TO KNOW SO KNOW YOU NEED TO DO YOUR PART AND EDUCATE THESE CHICANOS HOW IMPORTANT SCHOOL AND LEARNING IS, YOUR IN A GOOD POSITION RIGHT NOW TO HELP AT LEAST A FEW KIDS, GET THERE ATTENTION WITH LOWRIDING AND AT THE SAME TIME GET THEM EXCITED AND INVOLVED WITH LEARNINGAND SCHOOL, SHIT BRO IF YOU WORKED AT MY SCHOOL WHEN I WAS GROWING UP I'D DO ALL MY SCHOOL WORK JUST TO GET A LIL MORE EDUCATED ON LOWRIDING.............................


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 14 2003, 11:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 14 2003, 11:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY AM I MEAN DOG, THOSE STATS ARE GOOD TO KNOW SO KNOW YOU NEED TO DO YOUR PART AND EDUCATE THESE CHICANOS HOW IMPORTANT SCHOOL AND LEARNING IS, YOUR IN A GOOD POSITION RIGHT NOW TO HELP AT LEAST A FEW KIDS, GET THERE ATTENTION WITH LOWRIDING AND AT THE SAME TIME GET THEM EXCITED AND INVOLVED WITH LEARNINGAND SCHOOL, SHIT BRO IF YOU WORKED AT MY SCHOOL WHEN I WAS GROWING UP I'D DO ALL MY SCHOOL WORK JUST TO GET A LIL MORE EDUCATED ON LOWRIDING.............................[/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey lowriderlegend i was checking out your ride in the feature section and i must say that is one fine ride you have, those murals are top notch


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Oct 14 2003, 12:41 PM
> *Hey lowriderlegend i was checking out your ride in the feature section and i must say that is one fine ride you have, those murals are top notch *


 Thanks Man, I appreciate it :biggrin: Hope to see you in Yakima this weekend, unfortunatly my car wont be there :uh: :tears: :tears: Stupid Cylinders need to be replaced :twak: Atleast they made it through the show season :cheesy: Thanks LocalPride :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey Nick you get a discount on this bad boy








:0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 14 2003, 03:18 PM
> *Hey Nick you get a discount on this bad boy
> 
> 
> ...


 FREE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
OG RIDER STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 14 2003, 03:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 14 2003, 03:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 14 2003, 03:18 PM
> *Hey Nick you get a discount on this bad boy
> 
> 
> ...


FREE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
OG RIDER STYLE :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Hell Yeah Brotha :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Oct 14 2003, 02:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Oct 14 2003, 02:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LocalPridecc_@Oct 14 2003, 12:41 PM
> *Hey lowriderlegend i was checking out your ride in the feature section and i must say that is one fine ride you have, those murals are top notch *


Thanks Man, I appreciate it :biggrin: Hope to see you in Yakima this weekend, unfortunatly my car wont be there :uh: :tears: :tears: Stupid Cylinders need to be replaced :twak: Atleast they made it through the show season :cheesy: Thanks LocalPride :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
Yeah for sure man, we will be in the house for sure!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Who has the # for the super 8 and as for the bbq whats up for that is it chip in the day of and some ones doing a food run or how is that going down cause i know for sure Dirk knows how to cook some food he gave me some bbq a few years back that was the best i have had EVER also i kow it is bring what you got hop what you got but i can tell people are going to be doing new things to there cars and alos bringing out new cars is anyone bringing the sticks so people can test there new cars or there new mods to see what the inches are???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Sep 24 2003, 08:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Sep 24 2003, 08:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--milkweed_@Sep 24 2003, 07:30 PM
> *the regal will deffinatly be there for the cruise???
> 
> does anybody have a spot on there floor for me???  vegas is cutting my $$ short
> can't affort a hotel for the yak hop now!*


FYI>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> I've got Super 8 Motel booked for group rates under Jenda's, so if anyone needs a room call and reserve it under the group JENDA'S and they will give you the cheaper rate. I believe it is right around the corner from the show, so not to far to go. The adress is 2605 Rudkin Road The number is 509-248-8880 it's right off valley mall drive and 1st street. The rate is 50.00 a night. Hope this helps everybody it was the best I could do and I don't want to stay at the Motel 6 to much Drama there. Thanks guys, see you soon.


Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
i got un lazy and found the # thanks brandi oh ya FUCK MOTEL 6 THE MANAGER IS A PUNK ASS LITTLE BITCH RACIST ****** HERES THERE # 509-454-0080 FUCK WITH HIS BITCH ASS HIS NAME IS CHRISTIAN CONNER


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 14 2003, 10:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Oct 14 2003, 10:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got un lazy and found the # thanks brandi oh ya FUCK MOTEL 6 THE MANAGER IS A PUNK ASS LITTLE BITCH RACIST ****** HERES THERE # 509-454-0080 FUCK WITH HIS BITCH ASS HIS NAME IS CHRISTIAN CONNER[/b][/quote]
Yeah, he was an ass when we all was there earlier this year, tryin to kick people out for stupid shit and then tryin to suck up to some of us like it was all ok! Sorry buddy I'm the wrong one for that, these are my homies and I stand behind them not your dog ass. he didn't like that. So I didn't waste my time this time tryin to go there, and super 8 gave some good rates any way and it's wtihin walking distants from the event so it's all cool. Again you need to book via the internet to get the rate, go to Expedia.com and put in Yakima, WA under search and it will bring up the super 8 in union, that is the one click on group rate and your'e in. I hope they still have rooms however. I believe that Dirk will bring some food for cooking and to sale, but not real sure, he may just be doing the cooking, but ethier way if he doesn't safeway or other places are all over for us to go buy some grub for him to cook up. It's not like we can't leave and come back, that's the bitchin part of it, you don't gotta just stay and do nothing if you wanna go cruise, eat, or whatever you can. But of course, you might miss something if you do, as things should be poppin off all day. As far as a stick goes, I don't know if any one is bringing one, so if you can get your hands on one go for it, I am sure that a lot of us are curious to see what our cars are hittin outside of a competition show. Numbers might be a little different now. Hope all this helps. See you soon


Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't Wait


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I DONT KNOW HOW DIRK WANTS TO DO IT ABOUT THE FOOD, CAUSE IF BIG TONE SAYS ITS THE BEST HES TASTED I GOT TO GET SOME OF THAT, SO WE CAN DO A FOOD RUN THAT DAY I GUESS, AND I KNOW THERE IS GONNA BE A FEW MORE BBQ'S THERE TOO SO WELL FIGURE IT OUT, REMEBER THIS IS FOR US BY US SO WE CAN ANYTHING WE WANT IF ITS LEGAL OF COURSE. AND AS FAR AS THE STICKS DAVE FROM LOCAL PRIDE AND FRANKY FROM BROWN CROUD HAVE STICKS BUT THEY ONLY GO UP TO 50'' AND I HOPE WERE HOPPING MORE THAN THAT :biggrin: SO IF ANYONE CAN BRING THERES IT WOULD BE APPRECIATED :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 15 2003, 09:55 AM
> *I DONT KNOW HOW DIRK WANTS TO DO IT ABOUT THE FOOD, CAUSE IF BIG TONE SAYS ITS THE BEST HES TASTED I GOT TO GET SOME OF THAT, SO WE CAN DO A FOOD RUN THAT DAY I GUESS, AND I KNOW THERE IS GONNA BE A FEW MORE BBQ'S THERE TOO SO WELL FIGURE IT OUT, REMEBER THIS IS FOR US BY US SO WE CAN ANYTHING WE WANT IF ITS LEGAL OF COURSE. AND AS FAR AS THE STICKS DAVE FROM LOCAL PRIDE AND FRANKY FROM BROWN CROUD HAVE STICKS BUT THEY ONLY GO UP TO 50'' AND I HOPE WERE HOPPING MORE THAN THAT :biggrin: SO IF ANYONE CAN BRING THERES IT WOULD BE APPRECIATED :thumbsup:*


 NICKIE, ARE YOU AWAKE DOG. HOLLER AT YOUR YOUR HOMIE I THINK THAT WE NEED TO GET A FEW, BBQ'S. IF MY HOMIE D COMES
HE BBQ'S TIGHT.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WE WILL HAVE TO DO IT THE OLD SCHOOL WAY, WITH TALL CANS STACK ON TOP OF EACH OTHER.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 15 2003, 10:09 AM
> *WE WILL HAVE TO DO IT THE OLD SCHOOL WAY, WITH TALL CANS STACK ON TOP OF EACH OTHER.*


WOW, NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT ONE 



Last edited by GRUMPY at Oct 15 2003, 10:10 AM


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 15 2003, 10:09 AM
> *WE WILL HAVE TO DO IT THE OLD SCHOOL WAY, WITH TALL CANS STACK ON TOP OF EACH OTHER.*


 That would be 40s cans! Yep remember that, back in the day.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 15 2003, 10:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 15 2003, 10:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 15 2003, 10:09 AM
> *WE WILL HAVE TO DO IT THE OLD SCHOOL WAY, WITH TALL CANS STACK ON TOP OF EACH OTHER.*


That would be 40s cans! Yep remember that, back in the day.[/b][/quote]
AHAHAHAHA YOU GUYS CRACK ME UP, SO U.H. I HEAR A BIG BODY OUT OF THE TRI CITYS IS COMMING, AND ITS HOT, IS THERE ANY TRUTH TO THAT?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 15 2003, 10:29 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 15 2003, 10:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHA YOU GUYS CRACK ME UP, SO U.H. I HEAR A BIG BODY OUT OF THE TRI CITYS IS COMMING, AND ITS HOT, IS THERE ANY TRUTH TO THAT?[/b][/quote]
I HOPE THERE IS TRUTH TO THAT. IF A BIG BODY BEATS ME ITS COOL I WILL BUY HIM A BEER. I CAN HANDLE A LOSS BUT IF HE LOSES I HOPE HE BUYS ME A BEER TOO.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHATS THE WEATHER LOOKIN LIKE UP THERE FOR SATURDAY??


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

I think that whoever can and will should bring extra motors, as I know we will be burnin them up right and left with all the hoppin going on. So everybody if you can bring extra's in case somebody needs them. Thanks


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 15 2003, 10:34 AM
> *I think that whoever can and will should bring extra motors, as I know we will be burnin them up right and left with all the hoppin going on. So everybody if you can bring extra's in case somebody needs them. Thanks*


 GOOD IDEA STINKY BUTT


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 15 2003, 09:29 AM
> *SO U.H. I HEAR A BIG BODY OUT OF THE TRI CITYS IS COMMING, AND ITS HOT, IS THERE ANY TRUTH TO THAT?*


 PEOPLE MUST BE SPREADING RUMORS OR SOMETHING, WHERE DID YOU HEAR THAT?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 15 2003, 10:34 AM
> *I think that whoever can and will should bring extra motors, as I know we will be burnin them up right and left with all the hoppin going on. So everybody if you can bring extra's in case somebody needs them. Thanks*


 YA YOU GUYS AND ADAM AND IAN SHOULD BRING SOME TO SELL, AND THE LOCAL WEATHER GUY SAYS 67* HIGH AND VERY LITTLE CHANCE OF RAIN, BUT YOU GUYS HAVE TO UNDER STAND WERE ON THIS SIDE OF THE MOUNTAIN AND IT HARDLY RAINS OVER HERE UN LIKE SEA. AND POR. SO WE SHOULD BE ALRIGHT....................


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Oct 15 2003, 10:39 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Oct 15 2003, 10:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Hydrogirl_@Oct 15 2003, 10:34 AM
> *I think that whoever can and will should bring extra motors, as I know we will be burnin them up right and left with all the hoppin going on. So everybody if you can bring extra's in case somebody needs them. Thanks*


GOOD IDEA STINKY BUTT[/b][/quote]
you tryin to get me riled Grump? You know you only got 3 more days til I whip on your stinky BUTT..................HEE HEE 


Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Oct 15 2003, 10:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Oct 15 2003, 10:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Oct 15 2003, 09:29 AM
> *SO U.H. I HEAR A BIG BODY OUT OF THE TRI CITYS IS COMMING, AND ITS HOT, IS THERE ANY TRUTH TO THAT?*


PEOPLE MUST BE SPREADING RUMORS OR SOMETHING, WHERE DID YOU HEAR THAT?[/b][/quote]
FROM A FEW PEOPLE FROM THERE, SO DO YOU KNOW WERE THAT BIG BODY IS?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I NEED NAMES,

AND YES I DO KNOW WHERE IT IS


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 15 2003, 10:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 15 2003, 10:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FROM A FEW PEOPLE FROM THERE, SO DO YOU KNOW WERE THAT BIG BODY IS?[/b][/quote]
Damn>>>>>>>>>>>>>I got a big body sittin in my garage, how did this get out of the bag so soon........................


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

NO NEED FOR NAMES, SO IS IT COMMING?

AND BRANDI WHAT BIG BODY ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT AND IS IT READY AND COMMING?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

IT DEPENDS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ON WHAT?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

IF GRUMPY WANTS TO PUT UP HIS KOS TITLE :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 15 2003, 11:12 AM
> *NO NEED FOR NAMES, SO IS IT COMMING?
> 
> AND BRANDI WHAT BIG BODY ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT AND IS IT READY AND COMMING?*


 SHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU It's a secret, for grumpy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 15 2003, 11:26 AM
> *IF GRUMPY WANTS TO PUT UP HIS KOS TITLE :biggrin:*


HOLY SHIT ITS GETTING HOT IN HERE, BUT YOU KNOW HOW AMP DOES IT THE TITLE IS FINAL UNTILL THE NEXT KOS................................BUT HOG WILL BE THERE SO MAYBE SOMETHING CAN BE WORKED OUT CAUSE I KNOW MY DOG GRUMP LIKES A GOOD CHALENGE..................I'M GONNA MAKE A FEW CALLS OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin: 



Last edited by BIG NICK at Oct 15 2003, 11:29 AM


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

No guys, I'm just clownin. But I do have a caddy in the garage, it's a customers car that we are doing. And he wanted to come to YAK but he has to work. But I'm sure everybody will see it next year, and OH by the way he's in OREGON.

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 15 2003, 11:27 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 15 2003, 11:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Oct 15 2003, 11:12 AM
> *NO NEED FOR NAMES, SO IS IT COMMING?
> 
> AND BRANDI WHAT BIG BODY ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT AND IS IT READY AND COMMING?*


SHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU It's a secret, for grumpy!!!!!!!!!![/b][/quote]
YA RIGHT, ITS PROBALBLY A BIG BODY BOTTLE OF TIQUILLA, HAHAHA


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 15 2003, 11:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 15 2003, 11:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 15 2003, 11:26 AM
> *IF GRUMPY WANTS TO PUT UP HIS KOS TITLE :biggrin:*


HOLY SHIT ITS GETTING HOT IN HERE, BUT YOU KNOW HOW AMP DOES IT THE TITLE IS FINAL UNTILL THE NEXT KOS................................BUT HOG WILL BE THERE SO MAYBE SOMETHING CAN BE WORKED OUT CAUSE I KNOW MY DOG GRUMP LIKES A GOOD CHALENGE..................I'M GONNA MAKE A FEW CALLS OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Title's holy Fu---ing shit, you gotta be kidding! It is gettin hot in here..................


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

JUST TO SET THE RECORD STR8 THE BIG BODY IS NOW BACK IN OUR HANDS. MY HOMIE BOUGHT IT BACK, SO IT IS BACK HOME.
IN THE TRI-CITIES, NOT A FOR SURE IF IT WILL BE IN YAK'S


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 15 2003, 11:53 AM
> *JUST TO SET THE RECORD STR8 THE BIG BODY IS NOW BACK IN OUR HANDS. MY HOMIE BOUGHT IT BACK, SO IT IS BACK HOME.
> IN THE TRI-CITIES, NOT A FOR SURE IF IT WILL BE IN YAK'S*


 THATS GOOD, I'M SURE GRUMPY WOULD LIKE TO SE IT THERE...............


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 15 2003, 09:55 AM
> *I DONT KNOW HOW DIRK WANTS TO DO IT ABOUT THE FOOD, CAUSE IF BIG TONE SAYS ITS THE BEST HES TASTED I GOT TO GET SOME OF THAT, SO WE CAN DO A FOOD RUN THAT DAY I GUESS, AND I KNOW THERE IS GONNA BE A FEW MORE BBQ'S THERE TOO SO WELL FIGURE IT OUT, REMEBER THIS IS FOR US BY US SO WE CAN ANYTHING WE WANT IF ITS LEGAL OF COURSE. AND AS FAR AS THE STICKS DAVE FROM LOCAL PRIDE AND FRANKY FROM BROWN CROUD HAVE STICKS BUT THEY ONLY GO UP TO 50'' AND I HOPE WERE HOPPING MORE THAN THAT :biggrin:  SO IF ANYONE CAN BRING THERES IT WOULD BE APPRECIATED :thumbsup:*


Hey Nick if you want us to bring the sticks then hit me up and let me know since ill have to bring them cause im the only one with the truck, let me know or give Dave a call either way.The only down side is they only go to 50 like you said and most cats do higher so we will just have to stack tall cans up i guess


We can bring out the BBq's too, theres enough of us here to bring a few im sure. 



Last edited by LocalPridecc at Oct 15 2003, 02:42 PM


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 15 2003, 01:16 PM
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Oct 15 2003, 02:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Oct 15 2003, 02:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Oct 15 2003, 09:55 AM
> *I DONT KNOW HOW DIRK WANTS TO DO IT ABOUT THE FOOD, CAUSE IF BIG TONE SAYS ITS THE BEST HES TASTED I GOT TO GET SOME OF THAT, SO WE CAN DO A FOOD RUN THAT DAY I GUESS, AND I KNOW THERE IS GONNA BE A FEW MORE BBQ'S THERE TOO SO WELL FIGURE IT OUT, REMEBER THIS IS FOR US BY US SO WE CAN ANYTHING WE WANT IF ITS LEGAL OF COURSE. AND AS FAR AS THE STICKS DAVE FROM LOCAL PRIDE AND FRANKY FROM BROWN CROUD HAVE STICKS BUT THEY ONLY GO UP TO 50'' AND I HOPE WERE HOPPING MORE THAN THAT :biggrin:  SO IF ANYONE CAN BRING THERES IT WOULD BE APPRECIATED :thumbsup:*


Hey Nick if you want us to bring the sticks then hit me up and let me know since ill have to bring them cause im the only one with the truck, let me know or give Dave a call either way.The only down side is they only go to 50 like you said and most cats do higher so we will just have to stack tall cans up i guess


We can bring out the BBq's too, theres enough of us here to bring a few im sure.[/b][/quote]
i talked to david yesterday and he said he'll bring his sticks and he said hes bringing his bbq also. but if you can remind him on saturday if he forgets, thanks :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 15 2003, 11:26 AM
> *IF GRUMPY WANTS TO PUT UP HIS KOS TITLE :biggrin:*


 WHAT ARE YOU PUTTING ON IT IF I WIN? THIS CAN'T JUST GO ONE WAY.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Oct 15 2003, 02:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Oct 15 2003, 02:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 15 2003, 01:16 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Oct 15 2003, 03:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Oct 15 2003, 03:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 15 2003, 11:26 AM
> *IF GRUMPY WANTS TO PUT UP HIS KOS TITLE :biggrin:*


WHAT ARE YOU PUTTING ON IT IF I WIN? THIS CAN'T JUST GO ONE WAY.[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HOW BOUT THE WINNER AND THE LOSER BUYS ME BEER...........


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 15 2003, 03:35 PM
> *HOW BOUT THE WINNER AND THE LOSER BUYS ME BEER...........*


 and me to :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Well i tried expedia and they said no rooms left theni called the htoel direct and they said they only had 1 single smoking room left and since its more then just me coming i had to call the Quality Inn across the street their # is 509-248-6924 they R more expensive but fuck it right they r only across the street from the Super 8 and actually they are CLOSER to the car wash LOL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 15 2003, 04:27 PM
> *Well i tried expedia and they said no rooms left theni called the htoel direct and they said they only had 1 single smoking room left and since its more then just me coming i had to call the Quality Inn across the street their # is 509-248-6924 they R more expensive but fuck it right they r only across the street from the Super 8 and actually they are CLOSER to the car wash LOL*


 COOL I'M GLAD YOU DECIDED TO COME AFTER ALL, WHO'S COMMING WITH YOU TONE, AND ARE YOU BRINGING ANY CARS?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

SOMEONE CALLED ME A LIL WHILE AGO AND SAID HES BRINGING A SINGLE PUMP MALIBU FROM TOPPENISH, HE SAID ITS DOING 35''


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 15 2003, 05:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 15 2003, 05:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGTONY_@Oct 15 2003, 04:27 PM
> *Well i tried expedia and they said no rooms left theni called the htoel direct and they said they only had 1 single smoking room left and since its more then just me coming i had to call the  Quality Inn across the street their # is 509-248-6924 they R more expensive but fuck it right they r only across the street  from the Super 8 and actually they are CLOSER to the car wash LOL*


COOL I'M GLAD YOU DECIDED TO COME AFTER ALL, WHO'S COMMING WITH YOU TONE, AND ARE YOU BRINGING ANY CARS?[/b][/quote]
My boy Rick was saposed to come up with me but now he has to wrok so i am trying to find someone to roll out with me and no i am not bringing any cars sorry can we get a list of who all is REALLY coming i am not going to say any names but a few people that said they where coming are either not coming or haveing seconds thoughts on not coming due to they heard other where nto coming so if you read this post and you ARE coming CONFIRM IT


----------



## caprice man (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 15 2003, 05:12 PM
> *SOMEONE CALLED ME A LIL WHILE AGO AND SAID HES BRINGING A SINGLE PUMP MALIBU FROM TOPPENISH, HE SAID ITS DOING 35''*


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 10:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


THIS IS THE LIST OF PEOPLE WHO WILL BE THERE, AND THERES ONLY ONE PERSON THAT ASKED MY TO TAKE HIM OFFTHE LIST, BUT HE IS COMMING I TALK TO HIM AND HIS CLUB A FEW DAYS AGO AND THEY WILL BE THERE SO EVERYONE SHOULD BE THERE................................... 



Last edited by BIG NICK at Oct 15 2003, 06:30 PM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice man+Oct 15 2003, 05:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (caprice man @ Oct 15 2003, 05:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Oct 15 2003, 05:12 PM
> *SOMEONE CALLED ME A LIL WHILE AGO AND SAID HES BRINGING A SINGLE PUMP MALIBU FROM TOPPENISH, HE SAID ITS DOING 35''*


 :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
FRED, YOU HAVE ANYTHING COMMING OUT REPRESENTING YAKIMA?


----------



## caprice man (Jan 22, 2003)

naw not this time maybe next year but i'll be out there 2 kick it


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

My homie Zack from Side 2 Side might not make it :uh: He got really swamped this week, customers first, the wagon isn't ready due to high volume of business, but hopefully he catches a break and is able to make it, well see  Good that business is good though :cheesy: 



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Oct 15 2003, 05:48 PM


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Oct 15 2003, 02:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Oct 15 2003, 02:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 15 2003, 11:26 AM
> *IF GRUMPY WANTS TO PUT UP HIS KOS TITLE :biggrin:*


WHAT ARE YOU PUTTING ON IT IF I WIN? THIS CAN'T JUST GO ONE WAY.[/b][/quote]


WE CAN DO IT JUST FOR THE CROWN AND IF YOU WIN YOU KEEP IT, OR IF YOU WANT TO GO FOR CASH, WE WILL MATCH $ - 4 - $ 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Oct 15 2003, 05:21 PM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Oct 15 2003, 06:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Oct 15 2003, 06:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WE CAN DO IT JUST FOR THE CROWN AND IF YOU WIN YOU KEEP IT, OR IF YOU WANT TO GO FOR CASH, WE WILL MATCH $ - 4 - $[/b][/quote]
DAMN


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

GRUMPYS ON THE PHONE,HES SAYS "HOW MUCH DO YOU GOT, LETS DO THE DAMN THING"


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

HEY NICK

PUT THE TRI-CITIES DOWN ON THE LIST FOR

SINGLE GATE MALIBU AND MAYBE A SINGLE GATE BIG BODY

DOUBLE GATE REGAL

AND THE DOUBLE GATE WHITE BIG BODY :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 15 2003, 06:26 PM
> *HEY NICK
> 
> PUT THE TRI-CITIES DOWN ON THE LIST FOR
> ...


 THATS COOL BRO, THANKS FOR REPRESENTING :thumbsup: ANY CAR CLUB? OR JUST THE CITY?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

TRI-CITIES IS COOL, 

AND WE WILL HAVE SPARE PARTS FOR EVERYONE TOO., MOTORS, KEYS, PUMPHEADS, BLOCKS,CYL., HOSES AND SOLONOIDS

ALSO I SAID $ -4- $


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WE ARE NOT TRING TO START SHIT BUT WE ARE TRING TO HAVE FUN, SO CATCH EVERYONE IN YAKS. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 15 2003, 06:38 PM
> *WE ARE NOT TRING TO START SHIT BUT WE ARE TRING TO HAVE FUN, SO CATCH EVERYONE IN YAKS. :thumbsup:*


 O YA BRO, THIS AINT SHIT ITS ALL IN FUN, ANYTHING THAT HAPPENS IS COOL SOMEONE HAS TO WIN AND SOMEONE HAS TO LOSE, BUT WERE ALL COOL, GRUMPYS ON THE PHONE AND SAYS HE'LL BUY YOU BEERS IF YOU WIN ON TOP OF ANYOTHER BET BUT YOU HAVE TO BUY HIM BEERS IF YOU LOSE, SO WERE GONNA GET DOWN,ALL BETS ARE GOOD AND IN FUN WE KNOW, GRUMP AND NICK, PEACE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WE CAN GO FOR BEER OR SHOTS OF J.C.
OR MY FAVORITE "151"


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2003, 10:46 AM
> *```````````````````ITS OFFICIAL```````````````````
> 
> THE NAME*******RIDERS ONLY PART ONE******************
> ...


 TRI CITEIS, HOPPING FOR CASH AND ALCOHOL :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 15 2003, 03:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 15 2003, 03:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i talked to david yesterday and he said he'll bring his sticks and he said hes bringing his bbq also. but if you can remind him on saturday if he forgets, thanks :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 Right on works for me


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 15 2003, 05:12 PM
> *SOMEONE CALLED ME A LIL WHILE AGO AND SAID HES BRINGING A SINGLE PUMP MALIBU FROM TOPPENISH, HE SAID ITS DOING 35''*


 Ive seen it, it was out in the grandview show real clean :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Glad your bringing people Unlimited Hustle, this is gonna be great, see everybody there couple more days :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## monte madness (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Oct 15 2003, 10:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Oct 15 2003, 10:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Oct 15 2003, 05:12 PM
> *SOMEONE CALLED ME A LIL WHILE AGO AND SAID HES BRINGING A SINGLE PUMP MALIBU FROM TOPPENISH, HE SAID ITS DOING 35''*


Ive seen it, it was out in the grandview show real clean :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
grandview had a car show?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

i see alot of reply but no confirmation oh who is REALLY GONNA SHOW UP?????


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 15 2003, 10:20 PM
> *i see alot of reply but no confirmation oh who is REALLY GONNA SHOW UP?????*


i will be there :biggrin:
and maria will be there too :biggrin: she's mine  



Last edited by milkweed at Oct 16 2003, 01:58 AM


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

Maybe the wife'll let flossy out for a few :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Oct 16 2003, 02:03 AM
> *Maybe the wife'll let flossy out for a few :uh: :biggrin:*


 lets hope sooo :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 15 2003, 10:20 PM
> *i see alot of reply but no confirmation oh who is REALLY GONNA SHOW UP?????*


 WHATS UP BIG TONE. LOWCOS IS COMIN. SINGLE REGAL, SINGLE LINCOLN, DOUBLE LINCOLN, DOUBLE BIG BODY, GREY BIG BODY, ORANGE BIG BODY, 69 RIVIERA, AND A FEW OTHERS. HOWS THAT FOR CLUB ATTENDANCE?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Oct 16 2003, 01:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Oct 16 2003, 01:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGTONY_@Oct 15 2003, 10:20 PM
> *i see alot of reply but no confirmation oh who is REALLY GONNA SHOW UP?????*


WHATS UP BIG TONE. LOWCOS IS COMIN. SINGLE REGAL, SINGLE LINCOLN, DOUBLE LINCOLN, DOUBLE BIG BODY, GREY BIG BODY, ORANGE BIG BODY, 69 RIVIERA, AND A FEW OTHERS. HOWS THAT FOR CLUB ATTENDANCE?[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 15 2003, 05:26 PM
> *
> WE ARE BRINGING THESE
> 
> ...



"509" IS COMING IN FULL FORCE,

TRI-CITIES AND SPOKANE 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Oct 16 2003, 09:11 AM


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WHOSE COMING FROM THE OTHER SIDE OF THE STATE?

206,253,360,425 ? 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Oct 16 2003, 09:15 AM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

What up Tony, I will becoming without a car, mine is down for now, I also have a member bringing his Linc and maybe have a member showing up for the day on Sat :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Oct 16 2003, 02:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Oct 16 2003, 02:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Flossy VonFleetwood_@Oct 16 2003, 02:03 AM
> *Maybe the wife'll let flossy out for a few :uh:  :biggrin:*


lets hope sooo :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte madness+Oct 15 2003, 10:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (monte madness @ Oct 15 2003, 10:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grandview had a car show?[/b][/quote]
YA BRO, IT WAS THE SAME DAY AS THE HILLSBORO SHOW.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THERES A RAP CONCERT AT MARIOS BAR AND GRILL FRIDAY NIGHT, RAPPERS ARE BULLET, TODD G, AND JUICE, IT COST ANYONE WHO'S HERE FOR OUR SHOW 6$ AND A FREE CD, SO IF ANYONE WANTS TO GO LET ME KNOW AND IF WE GET A GROUP OF PEOPLE WE CAN GO AND HANG OUT THERE, SO IF YOU GUYS WANT TO GO LET ME KNOW AND WE'LL SET UP A METTING PLACE AND WE'LL CRUISE DOWN THERE AND KICK IT, IF NOT ITS STILL ON IN BIG TONYS MOTEL ROOM, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...........


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 16 2003, 11:14 AM
> *THERES A RAP CONCERT AT MARIOS BAR AND GRILL FRIDAY NIGHT, RAPPERS ARE BULLET, TODD G, AND JUICE, IT COST ANYONE WHO'S HERE FOR OUR SHOW 6$ AND A FREE CD, SO IF ANYONE WANTS TO GO LET ME KNOW AND IF WE GET A GROUP OF PEOPLE WE CAN GO AND HANG OUT THERE, SO IF YOU GUYS WANT TO GO LET ME KNOW AND WE'LL SET UP A METTING PLACE AND WE'LL CRUISE DOWN THERE AND KICK IT, IF NOT ITS STILL ON IN BIG TONYS MOTEL ROOM, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...........*


 What time does all that start Brotha, Im leaving Seattle at like 4 so I hope to make it in time, me and the wife will go :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 16 2003, 11:57 AM
> *
> What time does all that start Brotha, Im leaving Seattle at like 4 so I hope to make it in time, me and the wife will go :biggrin:*


 THERE TWO HOMIE, ONE AT SIX AND ONE AT EIGHT, IF WE GET A GOOD LIL GROUP TOGRTHER WELL GO, ITS OPEN TO ALL AGES AND A BAR AREA FOR THE DRUNKS :biggrin: GRUMPY SAID HES DOWN, WELL GO AS A BIG AS GROUP AND KICK IT IF THERES NOTHING ELSE TO DO............ :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 16 2003, 12:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 16 2003, 12:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 16 2003, 11:57 AM
> *
> What time does all that start Brotha, Im leaving Seattle at like 4 so I hope to make it in time, me and the wife will go :biggrin:*


THERE TWO HOMIE, ONE AT SIX AND ONE AT EIGHT, IF WE GET A GOOD LIL GROUP TOGRTHER WELL GO, ITS OPEN TO ALL AGES AND A BAR AREA FOR THE DRUNKS :biggrin: GRUMPY SAID HES DOWN, WELL GO AS A BIG AS GROUP AND KICK IT IF THERES NOTHING ELSE TO DO............ :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Sounds good man I need to be cheered up, you read the post in the Royal Image section, you know whats up, I don't have guns and shit so It freaked me out big time you know :uh: Thanks man, hope I get there on time, says 2 1/2 hr drive there so I can make it to the 8 show for sure


----------



## 3wheelnlincoln (Jul 24, 2003)

Im down for a good show Ill be there for one for sure :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

LOWLEGEND, I HOPE SOMEONES GONNA WATCH YOUR HOUSE THIS WEEKEND RIGHT, AND


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

LETS ALL MEET FRIDAY NIGHT, ANY SUGGESTIONS WERE?


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 16 2003, 01:45 PM
> *LOWLEGEND, I HOPE SOMEONES GONNA WATCH YOUR HOUSE THIS WEEKEND RIGHT, AND*


 Shit Nick, Im leaving my kids at home :uh: I live in a huge 3000sqft house that I share with my cousin, they have upstairs I have the down, double kitches and shit, Yeah Im gonna get some extra security tomorrow before I go and make sure the kids are safe, Im a little nervous


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 16 2003, 01:47 PM
> *LETS ALL MEET FRIDAY NIGHT, ANY SUGGESTIONS WERE?*


 I don't know Yak at all, so when I get to the hotel Im gonna call you Nick  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

WELL THIS IS THE ADRESS FOR MARIOS BAR AND GRILL, 1002 VINTAGE VALLEY PKY, GO EAST ON NOBHILL, TAKE I 82 SOUTH, TAKE EXIT 52 TAKE A LEFT AT THE STOP , AND ITS THE FIRST LEFT ONCE YOU CROSS THE OVER PASS, YOU CAN SEE IT FROM THE HIGHWAY................ OR ASK ANYONE IN YAKIMA AND THELL POINT YOU IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION OR CALL ME 509-930-9636..............................I STILL SAY WE SHOULD JUST MEET SOMEWERE AND GO FROM THERE, IF WE FEEL LIKE GOING THEN WE WILL IF NOT WE'LL DO OUR OWN THING.............


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 16 2003, 01:56 PM
> *WELL THIS IS THE ADRESS FOR MARIOS BAR AND GRILL, 1002 VINTAGE VALLEY PKY, GO EAST ON NOBHILL, TAKE I 82 SOUTH, TAKE EXIT 52 TAKE A LEFT AT THE STOP , AND ITS THE FIRST LEFT ONCE YOU CROSS THE OVER PASS, YOU CAN SEE IT FROM THE HIGHWAY................ OR ASK ANYONE IN YAKIMA AND THELL POINT YOU IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION OR CALL ME 509-930-9636..............................I STILL SAY WE SHOULD JUST MEET SOMEWERE AND GO FROM THERE, IF WE FEEL LIKE GOING THEN WE WILL IF NOT WE'LL DO OUR OWN THING.............*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I still would rather meet up and follow :uh: Im shitty with directions :biggrin:


----------



## caprice man (Jan 22, 2003)

so whats gonna happen if it rains? Everybody still gonna hop or what?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice man_@Oct 16 2003, 05:17 PM
> *so whats gonna happen if it rains?  Everybody still gonna hop or what?*


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TOOOOOOOOO YOUUUUUUUUUU

YOU KNOW THE FORCAST 67* PARTIALLY CLOUDY , BUT NOW CAUSE YOU SAID THAT ITS PROBABLY GONA RAIN, INDIAN :biggrin: 



Last edited by BIG NICK at Oct 16 2003, 05:21 PM


----------



## caprice man (Jan 22, 2003)

my bad. just thought i'd ask since it pretty funcking ugly day 2day and yesterday
:angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice man_@Oct 16 2003, 05:31 PM
> *my bad.  just thought i'd ask since it pretty funcking ugly day 2day and yesterday
> :angry:*


INDIO :biggrin: , ROBERT WAS PUTTING IN WORK TODAY :0 AND PATO WAS FINISHING UP :0 WATCH OUT THESE TWO WANT EVERYONE TO BRING IT, DOUBLES AND SINGLES, DAMN :biggrin: 



Last edited by BIG NICK at Oct 16 2003, 05:36 PM


----------



## caprice man (Jan 22, 2003)

ohh like that huh. dont make me put the setup back in the malibu  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice man_@Oct 16 2003, 05:50 PM
> *ohh like that huh. dont make me put the setup back in the malibu  :biggrin:*


 YA THATS WHAT WE WANT, AS A MATTER OF FACT PATO SAID HE WANTS TO SERVE YOU WITH YOUR OWN A-ARMS DAMMMMMMMMMN, JUST PLAYIN , GOTTA GO BS WITH YOU GUYS TOMMAROW, PEACE


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























Got ya! well looks like we will be rollin in around 7:00 or 8:00 PM cause Paul has to work til 2:00 or 3:00 and it's a 3 1/2 hour drive there from Portland. So you guys all go have have fun and we will catch up with you when we get there. We are at the Super 8 so shouldn't be hard to find if you want to roll in and say Hi. Will call Nick and Grumpy when we get in. See you all tommorow...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THAT SUCKS! I GOTTA ROLL BACK SATURDAY NIGHT.. GOTTA WORK EARLY SUNDAY... SO WILL THE HOP STILL BE GOING DOWN AT NOON? KIND SOUNDS LIKE IT MIGHT GET CRACKIN LATER ON SATURDAY NIGHT? 



Last edited by USOPDX at Oct 17 2003, 12:20 AM


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Oct 16 2003, 07:19 PM
> *THAT SUCKS! I GOTTA ROLL BACK SATURDAY NIGHT.. GOTTA WORK EARLY SUNDAY... SO WILL THE HOP STILL BE GOING DOWN AT NOON? KIND SOUNDS LIKE IT MIGHT GET CRACKIN LATER ON SATURDAY NIGHT?*


 We are talking about Friday night USOPDX, not Saturday. And the event starts at 12:00 on Saturday, so there is no set time on the hop it is when ever someone gets brave enough to do it. This is laided back, no rush rush about it. A time for people to mingle and talk and just get together. NO times on anything, just good fun between all of us...........


Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

DID I READ SOMETHING ABOUT SINGLES AND DOUBLES AND CAPRICE MAN PUTTING THE SETUP BACK IN THE MALIBU?

I HOPE EVERYONE IS READY TO DO THE DAMN THANG

COME ON EVERONE
"HOPP WHAT YOU GOT"

LET'S MAKE THIS HOPP BIGGER THEN THE HOPP AT THE SPEEDWAY!!!


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

HELP ANY ONE FROM NW WASH 

ON MONDAY THE 13TH MY HOMIE JAY HAD HIS CAR STOLEN FROM A PARKING GARAGE AT ABOUT 3 TO 7 AM IT IS A 79 MALIBU WHITE W/ A BLACK HALF TOP ON 14INCH WIRES W/ SWITCHES THERE IS A $500.00 REWARD FOR INFOMATION ON WHERE IT MIGHT BE OR WHO TOOK IT CALL HIM @ 253 653 3530 TRYING TO POST PIC OF CAR LATER 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Oct 17 2003, 12:00 AM
> *HELP ANY ONE FROM NW WASH
> 
> ON MONDAY THE 13TH MY HOMIE JAY HAD HIS CAR STOLEN FROM A PARKING GARAGE AT ABOUT 3 TO 7 AM IT IS A 79 MALIBU WHITE W/ A BLACK HALF TOP ON 14INCH WIRES W/ SWITCHES THERE IS A $500.00 REWARD FOR INFOMATION ON WHERE IT MIGHT BE OR WHO TOOK IT CALL HIM @ 253 653 3530 TRYING TO POST PIC OF CAR LATER
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry: :angry:*


 Mail me the pics, [email protected] I will post them up all over this site  Thats fucked up, This guy wouldn't dare show up in Yak with it  Haven't seen anything on the Northside to help out, anybody else :uh:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

I could never imagine getting my ride stolen from me, it would be like starting all over again, that would suck big time, nothing worse, its like losing a family member you feel me, So if there is anybody in the NorthWest that can help find this car please don't hesitate to call that number above, keep your eyes peeled NW


As you can see by the Time my post is, Im not sleeping well tonight from what went down last night  :uh: 



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Oct 17 2003, 01:39 AM


----------



## 3wheelnlincoln (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Oct 17 2003, 01:00 AM
> *HELP ANY ONE FROM NW WASH
> 
> ON MONDAY THE 13TH MY HOMIE JAY HAD HIS CAR STOLEN FROM A PARKING GARAGE AT ABOUT 3 TO 7 AM IT IS A 79 MALIBU WHITE W/ A BLACK HALF TOP ON 14INCH WIRES W/ SWITCHES THERE IS A $500.00 REWARD FOR INFOMATION ON WHERE IT MIGHT BE OR WHO TOOK IT CALL HIM @ 253 653 3530 TRYING TO POST PIC OF CAR LATER
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry: :angry:*


 that suck man. I hope that they find the car. One of my friends had his ride stolen and it was totaly stripped wheels, switches, stereo, and parts of the interior. He never really got back into the lo los after that. :angry: :angry:


----------



## 3wheelnlincoln (Jul 24, 2003)

I should get there about 6:00-7:00. its about a 4 hour drive  from here in St. Helens Or. Its going to be a great weekend!! :biggrin: I will see every one there.   



ROYAL IMAGE FOR LIFE!!


----------



## 3wheelnlincoln (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 17 2003, 02:38 AM
> *
> 
> 
> As you can see by the Time my post is, Im not sleeping well tonight from what went down last night  :uh:*


 sorry that your not sleeping.  but Im still up  
I will see you in Yak soon


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

its friday mornin. how the hell is everybody? i am leaving in about 3 hours for the yaks. so if anybody is kickin it, call me. 509-270-6777. i will be out and about tonight. i will probably hit the swap meet first so i can get all suited and shit so if anybody needs directions to there for some shoppin and stuff let me know.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Good Morning Everybody!!! I will be leaving about 3 today so hoping to get there by 6, can't wait to meet and kick it with everybody, its gonna be a great time, Everybody drive safe on the way there, lots of people coming from long distances, just be safe :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Its already a nice sunny day today, should be warm all day :0 Lets hope it stays that way :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 15 2003, 10:20 PM
> *i see alot of reply but no confirmation oh who is REALLY GONNA SHOW UP?????*


 Whats up Big Tony :0 We'll be in the house for sure, :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Thanks you guys, sometimes it only takes a few others to make a kid turn around. Big props to you Nick, you hit the jackpot with Chris. We will be rollin out soon......................

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

OK PEOPLE THE FORCAST FOR TODAY IS 77* DAMN PARTLY CLOUDY MILD WINDS, TOMMAROW 72* AND THE SAM AS TODAY NO RAIN, JUST CAUSE ITS RAINING WERE YOUR AT DOESNT MEEN ITS GONNA RAIN HERE :biggrin: 

BACKERSFIELD HOMIE YOU KNOW REAL LOWRIDERS WILL KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR THAT CAR CAUSE WE ALL KNOW, WE WOULDNT WANT THAT TO HAPPEN TO US, MY CADILLAC WAS STOLEN ALSO AND THE PEOPLE FROM YAKIMA CAN TELL YOU IT WAS TIGHT, I MISS THAT CAR AND IT HERTS WHEN IT HAPPENS TO OTHERS, SORRY

USOPDX IT STILL GOING DOWN SATURDAY SO WELL SEE YOU THERE HOMIE :biggrin: 

UNLIMITED HUSTLE IT IS GOING DOWN, AND ITS GONNA BE BETTER THAN THE SPEEDWAY CAUSE THIS IS OUR SHOW, THATS ALL OF US, WE DO WHAT WE WANT AS A GROUP, SO WE'LL BE BBQING, DRINKING,HOPPING, AND GAS HOPPING YEAAAA

MY LIL HOMIE CHRIS AND BRANDI AND PAUL, YOU KNOW YOU HAVE LIFETIME FRIENDS UP HERE NOT JUST AT SHOWS, SO SEE YOU GUYS SOON

AND ALL THE REST OF MY L.I.L. HOMIES SEE YOU GUYS SOON CALL ME FOR ANYTHING YOU NEED, EXCEPT MILKWEED FROM CANADA DONT CALL ME CAUSE YOUR GONNA GET HERE AT 1 IN THE MORNING SO DONT BE WAKING ME UP, HAHAHAHA


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3wheelnlincoln (Jul 24, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IN ALL SERIOUSNESS I HOPE EVERYONE HAS A SAFE TRIP UP THERE!! SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE RIDE GETTING RIPPED OFF, WE LL HAVE OUR EYES ON THE STREETS FOR YOU HERE IN P TOWN!!


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 17 2003, 10:33 AM
> *
> 
> AND ALL THE REST OF MY L.I.L. HOMIES SEE YOU GUYS SOON CALL ME FOR ANYTHING YOU NEED, EXCEPT MILKWEED FROM CANADA DONT CALL ME CAUSE YOUR GONNA GET HERE AT 1 IN THE MORNING SO DONT BE WAKING ME UP, HAHAHAHA*


 remember i can do the seattle run in 1 1/2 hrs so i will be tehre sooner then 1 am :biggrin: 


for everybody that dosnt know nick has a curfiew, hes not aloud on the streets when it gets dark, he gets scared too easy, 
his worst time is on halloween when all the kids dress up in what he refers to as "thoses scary masks"
its ok nick we are here for you, 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:twak:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Alright, I getting ready to take off, see everybody there :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

just got my directions from mapquest...
gonna be on the road soon...

see everybody there
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Oct 17 2003, 12:00 AM
> *HELP ANY ONE FROM NW WASH
> 
> ON MONDAY THE 13TH MY HOMIE JAY HAD HIS CAR STOLEN FROM A PARKING GARAGE AT ABOUT 3 TO 7 AM IT IS A 79 MALIBU WHITE W/ A BLACK HALF TOP ON 14INCH WIRES W/ SWITCHES THERE IS A $500.00 REWARD FOR INFOMATION ON WHERE IT MIGHT BE OR WHO TOOK IT CALL HIM @ 253 653 3530 TRYING TO POST PIC OF CAR LATER
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry: :angry:*


 i just got a phone call from Jay and Abel and they found the car, they wanted to thank everyone for there support, they said thank you and thell see us in yakima............................


----------



## hustlerstouch (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 17 2003, 05:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 17 2003, 05:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Oct 17 2003, 12:00 AM
> *HELP ANY ONE FROM NW WASH
> 
> ON MONDAY THE 13TH MY HOMIE JAY HAD HIS CAR STOLEN FROM A PARKING GARAGE AT ABOUT 3 TO 7 AM IT IS A 79 MALIBU WHITE W/ A BLACK HALF TOP ON 14INCH WIRES W/ SWITCHES THERE IS A $500.00 REWARD FOR INFOMATION ON WHERE IT MIGHT BE OR WHO TOOK IT CALL HIM @ 253 653 3530 TRYING TO POST PIC OF CAR LATER
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :angry:  :angry:*


i just got a phone call from Jay and Abel and they found the car, they wanted to thank everyone for there support, they said thank you and thell see us in yakima............................[/b][/quote]
good to hear.  i'll see everyone sat. gonnnna pull an all nighter and head out @ 5 am..............see y'all there>>>>>>>>>>G


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hustlerstouch+Oct 17 2003, 05:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hustlerstouch @ Oct 17 2003, 05:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good to hear.  i'll see everyone sat. gonnnna pull an all nighter and head out @ 5 am..............see y'all there>>>>>>>>>>G[/b][/quote]
everyone take your time and drive safe..............................


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I'M ON MY WAY YAKIMA SEE YOU HWEN I GET THERE HAVE THE HOE'S READY FOR ME LOL ANYONE GOING TO THE CASINO TONIGHT  :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 17 2003, 05:58 PM
> *I'M ON MY WAY YAKIMA SEE YOU HWEN I GET THERE HAVE THE HOE'S READY FOR ME LOL ANYONE GOING TO THE CASINO TONIGHT  :biggrin:*


 We willhave the hoes ready  You know Yak is full of them as long as your rolling on rims :0 Damn this topic is boring.....oh wait everybody is headed up here


Im out to hit the streets for some friday night crusing :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

I WISH I WAS GOING TO YAKIMA!!!!

I have to take a spanish test tomorrow hehee.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

today is the day. i am in yaks. we will be there probably washing our rides at around 11 or 11:30 holler if you need help with something


----------



## 80deville (Oct 20, 2002)

damb only if my lac was fnished i would have to drive out ther from tacoma and show u guys how its done :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

us ppl in texas want c pics after the show is over c how the state of washington does it thanx big ed :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT IT WAS VERY FUN ALOT OF GOOD ACTION WENT DOWN I KNOW SOMEONE HAS SOME PICS  LOL


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

pics please :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

that was pretty tight. i had a good time drinkin and watching the hop. whens the next one??? :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 19 2003, 12:41 AM
> *IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT IT WAS VERY FUN ALOT OF GOOD ACTION WENT DOWN I KNOW SOMEONE HAS SOME PICS   LOL*


This event was a blast, it was good to finally meet some of you guys. Big up to my club for getting some hoppers out there. All i can say about the rest of the hop is damn cause the rides were really putting it down, grumpy's caddy all i can say is damn...... :0 



Last edited by LocalPridecc at Oct 19 2003, 01:09 PM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SHIIIIIIIIIT :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOWCOS CAME DEEP. THEM BIG BODYS LOOKED TIGHT. GLAD TO SEE NO DRAMA . I THINK WE ALL CAN AGREA WE NEED MORE EVENTS LIKE THIS. BIG UPS TO EVERYONE WHO HOPPED THEIR SHIT.


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Oct 17 2003, 01:00 AM
> *HELP ANY ONE FROM NW WASH
> 
> ON MONDAY THE 13TH MY HOMIE JAY HAD HIS CAR STOLEN FROM A PARKING GARAGE AT ABOUT 3 TO 7 AM IT IS A 79 MALIBU WHITE W/ A BLACK HALF TOP ON 14INCH WIRES W/ SWITCHES THERE IS A $500.00 REWARD FOR INFOMATION ON WHERE IT MIGHT BE OR WHO TOOK IT CALL HIM @ 253 653 3530 TRYING TO POST PIC OF CAR LATER
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry: :angry:*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YAK WAS VERY COOL THANKS TO ALL FOR BEING SO DOWN TO RIDE AND MINGLE. AND IT WAS BOMB TO MEET MY LAY IT LOW FAMILY MEMBERS LOTS OF LOVE FO YA


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Jenda's are back home now. And Yeah this was tight, big props to everybody for coming out, 8 hours of hopping is the shit you all. It was great meeting all of you. And you damn right we will be doing this again real soon. Everybody take care, gotta get alittle rest works at 3:00 AM. Peace


Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl

PS Bunny said HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

I am finally back, Your NW LayitLow Photographer is here :biggrin: Getting ready to post pics, hope they turned out, I will get them up here in like 5 min and for those of you that came it was off the chart, what a great time 8 hrs of solid hoppin and chattin with people from layitlow was a great time and also if you were there, OG says give lowriderleged 5min to get pics up, lol


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

OG SAYS WE HAD A GOOD ASS TIME, EVERYTHING WENT GOOD WITH NO VIOLENCE AND NO COMPLAINTS, I MET GOOD PEOPLE THIS WEEKEND AND MADE ALOT OF FRIENDS, I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME AND ESPECIALLY THE ONES THAT HOPPED, AFTER THE GOOD TUROUT THERE WILL DEFIANTLY BE MORE SHOWS SOON, ONCE AGAIN THAN YOU..........................


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

the hop off was a blast cant wait for next year's was glad to meet the people on layitow in person saw some tight rides cant wait till nick pushes the og video through see you all next year at the shows


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Lets start off with the one that counted the most, The KOS title on the line, Grumps Big Body vs Tri Cities big body 







Grumpy's







Tri Cities 



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Oct 19 2003, 07:41 PM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

So here's what was on the line, 2200$ cash and the KOS Title from Grumpy









So who won you ask, The Tri Cities big body didn't get up to my heigth so I didn't get any pics of gettin up to high, but heres the pic that counts, well see the white big body in the corner, nuff said










And the Winner is








GRUMPY


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

My homeboy G's Caddy for Sale
















I met the homie Grapevine509 Robert, Hella Cool Person


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Met Jake there he was a hella cool guy to hang with also
















From Left to Right, My Vice President Dom with his woman Amanda and thats me to the Right


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Clean ass lac


----------



## caprice man (Jan 22, 2003)

man it was a good turnout hope to see it happen again. Maybe next time i'll have a car there  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

The Madd Fabber Paul Jenda

































Here was Paul's competition later on that night, good battle for fun











Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Oct 19 2003, 08:15 PM


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

Thats really funny how you didnt post any pictures of the TRI CITIES malibu hoppin all over the lincoln..... just thought id say cuz all the pics are pictures of lowcos


----------



## 3wheelnlincoln (Jul 24, 2003)

whats up everybody? It was great to meet everyone. there was a lot of nice rides and even more cool people. I had alot of fun cant wait to do it again next year. I promise next year my car will do alot better. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOdAd1212_@Oct 19 2003, 08:31 PM
> *Thats really funny how you didnt post any pictures of the TRI CITIES malibu hoppin all over the lincoln..... just thought id say cuz all the pics are pictures of lowcos  *


Hang on buddy, never said Tri Cities didn't do the damn thang, got lots more pics to go bro, just gimmie time  Just wasn't the big body's day thats all  



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Oct 19 2003, 09:04 PM


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

QUOTE (YOdAd1212 @ Oct 19 2003, 08:31 PM) 
Thats really funny how you didnt post any pictures of the TRI CITIES malibu hoppin all over the lincoln..... just thought id say cuz all the pics are pictures of lowcos 

Hang on buddy, never said Tri Cities didn't do the damn thang, got lots more pics to go bro, just gimmie time Just wasn't the big body's day thats all 


Allright man, thats cool, i thought that was all the pics you had....


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

just got home had a great time... id post pics but i broke my digital camera

everybody i meet was really cool grumpy, big tony, able, lowriderlegend90 the jendas, 3wheelnlincoln, all the guys from lowcos, showtime, local pride, damn soo many people if i forgot anybody it wasnt intentional :biggrin: 

nick and eveybody that helped put on the hop you did a great job, 
and to all the hoppers....damn.... tight tight work all of you  

later
milkweed
the canadian "eh"


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WHAT'S UP EVERONE. 

WELL IT WAS'NT THE BIG BODY'S DAY DUE TO BOTH CADDYS ABOUT TO HIT EACH OTHER AND A SPUN PUMPHEAD, BUT IT'S FIXED NOW AND BACK TO SMASHING THE BUMBER ON 3 LICKS.

THE REMATCH IS SOON TO HAPPEN

SAME BET
CASH AND THE CROWN.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

I hate unlimited hustle, he aint got nothin on this


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 19 2003, 09:33 PM
> *WHAT'S UP EVERONE.
> 
> WELL IT WAS'NT THE BIG BODY'S DAY DUE TO BOTH CADDYS ABOUT TO HIT EACH OTHER AND A SPUN PUMPHEAD, BUT IT'S FIXED NOW AND BACK TO SMASHING THE BUMBER ON 3 LICKS.
> ...


 Man I would like to see that again, I know the white big body has to do something, you don't bet all that money with out it being able to smash bumper


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 12 2003, 01:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 12 2003, 01:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT I'VE SEEN THIS REGAL AND IT HOT SO YOU BETTER PRACTICE ON THAT SWITCH :biggrin:[/b][/quote]


AND WE WANTED THIS ONE TOO WITH OUR SINGLE PUMP MALIBU AND WHEN WE PULLED UP TO THE BUMPER OF THEIR REGAL HE BACKED THE CAR OUT, AND SAID THEY DID'NT WANT TO GO HEAD-2-HEAD.

THEN DID'NT EVEN WANT TO PUT UP A $1000 AND THEIR SINGLE PUMP CROWN FROM THEIR LINCOLN AGAINST OUR MALIBU AFTER WE JUST HAND THEM $1100 ON THE LOSE ON THE BIG BODY.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

lowriderlegend90 where are the pics????

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Oct 19 2003, 10:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Oct 19 2003, 10:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AND WE WANTED THIS ONE TOO WITH OUR SINGLE PUMP MALIBU AND WHEN WE PULLED UP TO THE BUMPER OF THEIR REGAL HE BACKED THE CAR OUT, AND SAID THEY DID'NT WANT TO GO HEAD-2-HEAD.

THEN DID'NT EVEN WANT TO PUT UP A $1000 AND THEIR SINGLE PUMP CROWN FROM THEIR LINCOLN AGAINST OUR MALIBU AFTER WE JUST HAND THEM $1100 ON THE LOSE ON THE BIG BODY.[/b][/quote]
man you talk like you know wats goin on, u probably dont even know who owns the big body or the malibu


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOdAd1212_@Oct 19 2003, 08:40 PM
> *I hate unlimited hustle, he aint got nothin on this*


 AS FOR YOU, YOU BETTER WATCH WHAT YOU SAY ABOUT ME.
YOU THOUGHT THAT THE MALIBU WAS HOT WAIT UNTIL I SERVE YOU WITH MY SINGLE GATE 2 DOOR CAPRICE NEXT YEAR.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Alright, got all the pics ready, there not in order so here they come, OG say 5ft or no hop pics, lol


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 19 2003, 10:08 PM
> *Alright, got all the pics ready, there not in order so here they come, OG say 5ft or no hop pics, lol *


 lol


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

MUCH LOVE TO MY NEW HOMEGIRL BRANDI A.K.A. "HYDROGIRL" FOR GOING HEAD-2-HEAD AGAINST THE MALIBU WITH HER GRAD PRIX.

AND DON'T GIVE UP ON TRING TO BANG THAT BUMPER. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

unlimited hustle probably dont even know how to build a lowrider, but hey man if you need my help call me at 1-800-purple haze


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

BIG NICK

I'M STILL UPSET THAT GRAPEVINE DID'NT WANT TO BATTLE HIS DOUBLE AGIANST OUR SINGLE.

I THINK YOU SHOULD GIVE ME A FREE DVD OR A PICTURE OF MARTHA SO I FEEL BETTER :biggrin: 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Oct 19 2003, 09:22 PM


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Milkweed, My Wife, Myself, Steve, Big Kev


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Very Clean ass ride from Local Pride :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

People came by the busloads to watch the Yakima Hopp off and Party :0 :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Had a lot a fun it was nice to meet you lowriderlegend, thanks for the good pix of the bigbody


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOdAd1212_@Oct 19 2003, 09:13 PM
> *unlimited hustle probably dont even know how to build a lowrider, but hey man if you need my help call me at 1-800-purple haze *


FIRST OFF DO NOT USE MY NEW NAME FOR MY CAPRICE "PURPLE HAZE".

2. IF I NEEDED HELP ON MY CAR I WOULD'NT CALL YOU. I RATHER MAKE A LONG DISTANCE PHONE CALL AND STAY ON HOLD FOR AN HOUR. 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Oct 19 2003, 09:21 PM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Lime 69 is clean ass hell and you gotta respect the owner, he even hopped this car there for the first time in competition, Im sorry Im really really bad with names so Lime69 it is :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Oct 19 2003, 10:20 PM
> *Had a lot a fun it was nice to meet you lowriderlegend, thanks for the good pix of the bigbody *


 Ahhhh, now I know who this is, the orange big body right  Yeah it was great to meet you and hang out with everybody, it was like a big layitlow party, had a great time and can't wait to see whats next for the big body :0


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

og says less chating and more picture posting :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

This Single Gate Linc Can get down :0 
























Forgot to put this pick with the smooth Orange Big Body from Lowcos CC, man I love that car


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

VERY CLEAN :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 19 2003, 10:14 PM
> *
> Milkweed, My Wife, Myself, Steve, Big Kev
> 
> ...


 Damn Greg(milkweed) 
It has been way too long since I have seen you dawg, I barely recognize ya! Did ya take your hopper? How did Tony do?
Sorry i couldn't make it, had some personal matters to attend to.
Grumpy, sorry I didn't make it there to talk with ya, but I'll swing over to Spokane to see what's going down! congrats on holding your KOS too!
Lowriderlegend, thanks a ton for the pix! Wish i coulda been there, but it's nice to see what went down!

I am glad it all went down smooth and everyone had a great time! I'll be there at the 2nd anual with the Monte!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Oct 19 2003, 10:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Oct 19 2003, 10:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--YOdAd1212_@Oct 19 2003, 09:13 PM
> *unlimited hustle probably dont even know how to build a lowrider, but hey man if you need my help call me at 1-800-purple haze *


FIRST OFF DO NOT USE MY NEW NAME FOR MY CAPRICE "PURPLE HAZE".

2. IF I NEEDED HELP ON MY CAR I WOULD'NT CALL YOU. I RATHER MAKE A LONG DISTANCE PHONE CALL AND STAY ON HOLD FOR AN HOUR.[/b][/quote]
hahaha real funny... dont make me take out my super secret project, i would tell you wat it is, but its a secret so ur just gonna have to wait


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

i took the car but it wasnt ready...
next year for sure


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

James came to try and do the damn thang from RI















Money Time



















Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Oct 19 2003, 11:47 PM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

The Notorious Bunny Hopper was Spotted in Yakima :0 :0 :0 











Glad everybody is enjoying the pics, there are just so damn many :biggrin:


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 19 2003, 10:39 PM
> *i took the car but it wasnt ready...
> next year for sure*


 How did Tony do Greg?
So what hopper did you bring? 
Are you the only 2 from WI that made it there?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

tony didn't make it


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOdAd1212+Oct 19 2003, 09:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (YOdAd1212 @ Oct 19 2003, 09:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha real funny... dont make me take out my super secret project, i would tell you wat it is, but its a secret so ur just gonna have to wait[/b][/quote]
YOU STILL TRYING TO BRING OUT THE 64 WITH THAT BROKEN FRAME.

HA HA HA, YOU NEED TO CALL THE JUNKYARD AND TELL THEM THAT YOU'LL PAY THEM TO COME PICK THAT THING UP.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 19 2003, 09:41 PM
> *The Notorious Bunny Hopper was Spotted in Yakima :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Oct 19 2003, 10:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Oct 19 2003, 10:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU STILL TRYING TO BRING OUT THE 64 WITH THAT BROKEN FRAME.

HA HA HA, YOU NEED TO CALL THE JUNKYARD AND TELL THEM THAT YOU'LL PAY THEM TO COME PICK THAT THING UP.[/b][/quote]
your still tryin to come out with that caprice? dont make let the cats out to jump all over that paint hahahaha :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Oct 19 2003, 11:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Oct 19 2003, 11:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AND WE WANTED THIS ONE TOO WITH OUR SINGLE PUMP MALIBU AND WHEN WE PULLED UP TO THE BUMPER OF THEIR REGAL HE BACKED THE CAR OUT, AND SAID THEY DID'NT WANT TO GO HEAD-2-HEAD.

THEN DID'NT EVEN WANT TO PUT UP A $1000 AND THEIR SINGLE PUMP CROWN FROM THEIR LINCOLN AGAINST OUR MALIBU AFTER WE JUST HAND THEM $1100 ON THE LOSE ON THE BIG BODY.[/b][/quote]
:uh:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOdAd1212+Oct 19 2003, 09:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (YOdAd1212 @ Oct 19 2003, 09:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your still tryin to come out with that caprice? dont make let the cats out to jump all over that paint hahahaha :0[/b][/quote]
THERE YOU GO BEING ALL NEGATIVE AND TRING TO HATE ON SOMEONE CAUSE THEY HAVE SOME THING YOU DON'T HAVE 

INSTEAD OF NAMEING YOUR CAR "STR8 G"
YOU SHOULD PAINT IT RED AND CALL IT " HATER-AID "


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Brandy Jenda came to get down, aka Hydrogirl


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Couldn't get any good pics of Grapevine everybody kept crowding in front  :uh: 



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Oct 19 2003, 11:06 PM


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

YOUR  HATER-AID DON'T MIX WELL WITH MY PIMPJUICE SO STAY AWAY FROM ME


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Oct 19 2003, 11:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Oct 19 2003, 11:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THERE YOU GO BEING ALL NEGATIVE AND TRING TO HATE ON SOMEONE CAUSE THEY HAVE SOME THING YOU DON'T HAVE 

INSTEAD OF NAMEING YOUR CAR "STR8 G"
YOU SHOULD PAINT IT RED AND CALL IT " HATER-AID "[/b][/quote]
Hater Aid? id rather scratch it into the bak of your caprice with a stick... lol, jk


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

and ill spray it with some Bitc*-be-gone spray


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 19 2003, 10:04 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE WAS THE MONEY AT WHEN WE WANT TO HOPP AGAINST GRAPEVINE ??? 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Oct 19 2003, 10:10 PM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Can't remeber who's car but a clean ass setup
















This was one clean ass Impala and a sick Mural under the hood



























Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Oct 19 2003, 11:18 PM


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

hahahaha


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOdAd1212_@Oct 19 2003, 10:09 PM
> *and ill spray it with some Bitc*-be-gone spray*


 I BET YOU GOT ALOT OF THAT LAYING AROUND SINCE YOUR GIRL IS ALWAYZ TRING TO GET RID OF YOUR ASS


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Oct 19 2003, 11:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Oct 19 2003, 11:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 19 2003, 10:04 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE WAS THE MONEY AT WHEN WE WANT TO HOPP AGAINST GRAPEVINE ???[/b][/quote]
ya where was that money at?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Oct 19 2003, 11:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Oct 19 2003, 11:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--YOdAd1212_@Oct 19 2003, 10:09 PM
> *and ill spray it with some Bitc*-be-gone spray*


I BET YOU GOT ALOT OF THAT LAYING AROUND SINCE YOUR GIRL IS ALWAYZ TRING TO GET RID OF YOUR ASS[/b][/quote]
actually i saw a can layin around in your car the other day


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice big turn out








Chino From RI with the new paint job


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> This Single Gate Linc Can get down :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

The first time ever done in Hop History, My Man hopped with the How To Hop Manual in hand, never before seen on Camera, lol











The big Homie Gurdeep Chillen, aka HustlersTouch and my Wife Rachelle


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

... 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Oct 19 2003, 10:57 PM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Last but sure as hell not least, the man from Tri-Cities got down with the Malibu, not even sure if this one lost? It swings like crazy

























End Result, winner standing on the hood,


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 19 2003, 10:24 PM
> *Last but sure as hell not least, the man from Tri-Cities got down with the Malibu, not even sure if this one lost? It swings like crazy
> 
> 
> ...


O.G. RIDER SAY'S
 "THAT MALIBU IS THE HOTTEST SINGLE IN WA."


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Well hope everybody enjoys the pics, Im only one camera guy so was to hard to get the cars in the same pic hoppin but whatever, hopefully somebody else has pics they want to contribute.

Anyways it was great meeting all the people from layitlow and hanging out with all the other clubs like Lowcos, Local Pride, 509 Kreations and lots of other people. Was a real great time and everybody should try to attend next time.

It was real good to see alot of Northwest riders there and thanks everybody for making it a great show and safe for everybody with no problems between people, next year Im gonna bring my kid to put money on the hood


----------



## hustlerstouch (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 20 2003, 12:29 AM
> *Well hope everybody enjoys the pics, Im only one camera guy so was to hard to get the cars in the same pic hoppin but whatever, hopefully somebody else has pics they want to contribute.
> 
> Anyways it was great meeting all the people from layitlow and hanging out with all the other clubs like Lowcos, Local Pride, 509 Kreations and lots of other people. Was a real great time and everybody should try to attend next time.
> ...


 thanx for the pics mike. it was great chillin with every one in yak. thanks to everyone who helped put this party on....whats up nick, did u view the footage yet?

p.s. :twak: :twak:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hustlerstouch+Oct 19 2003, 11:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hustlerstouch @ Oct 19 2003, 11:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 20 2003, 12:29 AM
> *Well hope everybody enjoys the pics, Im only one camera guy so was to hard to get the cars in the same pic hoppin but whatever, hopefully somebody else has pics they want to contribute.
> 
> Anyways it was great meeting all the people from layitlow and hanging out with all the other clubs like Lowcos, Local Pride, 509 Kreations and lots of other people.  Was a real great time and everybody should try to attend next time.
> ...


thanx for the pics mike. it was great chillin with every one in yak. thanks to everyone who helped put this party on....whats up nick, did u view the footage yet?

p.s. :twak: :twak:[/b][/quote]
It just wouldn't have been a good post if I didn't throw your pic in there bro, :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Sorry didn't get to meet you Unlimited Hustle, wasn't sure who you where? But I did meet and hang out with a lot of Layitlow people and thats what makes this site so great being able to stay in contact with people that love Lowriding as much as I do, few people off the top of my head that I saw from here were, BKRSFIELDHOMIE, BigTony, Westside206rain, Hydrogirl, Lowcos CC, Local Pride CC, Tangelo 85, Grumpy, Big Nick and a few others, It was great to have a real positive event and a great turn out, wish DIRK would have brought the BBQ, for sure next time man I wanted some BBQ from the man    



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Oct 20 2003, 07:55 AM


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 20 2003, 12:18 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 19 2003, 11:59 PM
> *Sorry didn't get to meet you Unlimited Hustle, wasn't sure who you where? But I did meet and hang out with a lot of Layitlow people and thats what makes this site so great being able to stay in contact with people that love Lowriding as much as I do, few people off the top of my head that I saw from here were, BKRSFIELDHOMIE, BigTony, Westside206rain, Hydrogirl, Lowcos CC, Local Pride CC, Tangelo 85 and a few others, It was great to have a real positive event and a great turn out, wish DIRK would have brought the BBQ, for sure next time man I wanted some BBQ from the man   *


 Unlimited Hustle was the switch man on the single gate malibu from tri-city's and yes it was a let down that dirk didn't bring the BBQ but it's all good it was alot of fun we need this type of shit to go down in the hop pit at the shows( to get the shows popin again) also someone on here has been a neighbor for 5 months and can't even tell nobody that person missed out on alot of kickin it this summer but thats all good now u know and knowings half the battle LOL


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 19 2003, 10:09 PM
> *MUCH LOVE TO MY NEW HOMEGIRL BRANDI A.K.A. "HYDROGIRL" FOR GOING HEAD-2-HEAD AGAINST THE MALIBU WITH HER GRAD PRIX.
> 
> AND DON'T GIVE UP ON TRING TO BANG THAT BUMPER. :thumbsup:*


 Nice to meet you to Unlimited Hustle, and hopping the Malibu just goes to show ya that I ain't scare of nobody!!! Need more women though and you damn right I would have put up 1 G on the hood if it would have been another woman. We will do this again real soon and just remember everybody I got all winter to play with my switch, and I just might have a little some for ya next year! Lota Luv for you unlimited and don't care what anyone says you be puttin it down in my books. Take care Peace out

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 20 2003, 12:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Oct 20 2003, 12:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 19 2003, 11:59 PM
> *Sorry didn't get to meet you Unlimited Hustle, wasn't sure who you where? But I did meet and hang out with a lot of Layitlow people and thats what makes this site so great being able to stay in contact with people that love Lowriding as much as I do, few people off the top of  my head that I saw from here were, BKRSFIELDHOMIE, BigTony, Westside206rain, Hydrogirl, Lowcos CC, Local Pride CC, Tangelo 85 and a few others, It was great to have a real positive event and a great turn out, wish DIRK would have brought the BBQ, for sure next time man I wanted some BBQ from the man     *


Unlimited Hustle was the switch man on the single gate malibu from tri-city's and yes it was a let down that dirk didn't bring the BBQ but it's all good it was alot of fun we need this type of shit to go down in the hop pit at the shows( to get the shows popin again) also someone on here has been a neighbor for 5 months and can't even tell nobody that person missed out on alot of kickin it this summer but thats all good now u know and knowings half the battle LOL[/b][/quote]
Shhhhhh nobody knows who that is, lol... Gonna have to give that guy a tour of where the spots are Tony he doesn't know Seattle at all :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

LowriderLegend, Luv the shit out of ya, thanks so much for posting the pic's, you really do go out of your way and you are very much appreciated. Me and Bunny Hopper be seeing you all real soon. Take care Peace out

YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Oct 19 2003, 10:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Oct 19 2003, 10:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 19 2003, 10:08 PM
> *Alright, got all the pics ready, there not in order so here they come, OG say 5ft or no hop pics, lol *


lol[/b][/quote]
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

A really big thanks go's out to the main man himself BIG NICK, you are the shit ya know!! And I Luv ya lots. Can't leave out my Big Body Busters.........Hell yeah, Grumpy be puttin it down tight ass car there and you aren't bad yourself, course I lie every now and then HEE HEE just clownin ya. No all and all this was the shit and I LUV all of you and we will do this again. Take care Peace out

YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Hyrdogirl it was great hanging out with you and Paul, had a great time, wish I wouldn't have lost my money at the casino, lol See you again real soon :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 20 2003, 08:11 AM
> *Hyrdogirl it was great hanging out with you and Paul, had a great time, wish I wouldn't have lost my money at the casino, lol See you again real soon :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:*


 Yeah me too, I only lost a bill so not bad just wasn't my night to win. Hey, I wanted to let my buddy Zack at side to side know that I really was hopein to hop him, so guess I just gotta do a shop call now! Wonder if he's ready? You never know when I and the bunny hopper might be lurkin in your hood. It's all good I got afew hops in and I'll get better I promise you that, can't let my lady friends down. You all take care...

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 20 2003, 08:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 20 2003, 08:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 20 2003, 08:11 AM
> *Hyrdogirl it was great hanging out with you and Paul, had a great time, wish I wouldn't have lost my money at the casino, lol  See you again real soon :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:*


Yeah me too, I only lost a bill so not bad just wasn't my night to win. Hey, I wanted to let my buddy Zack at side to side know that I really was hopein to hop him, so guess I just gotta do a shop call now! Wonder if he's ready? You never know when I and the bunny hopper might be lurkin in your hood. It's all good I got afew hops in and I'll get better I promise you that, can't let my lady friends down. You all take care...

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
Hehe, Yeah I lost about a bill all together between the two damn casino's, damn Roulette table just wasn't feeling me that night, lol... A shop call would be smooth but no he isn't ready, I think the wagon is still all tore down, wish he would have came to hopp but its all good, hopefully next time he will be able to make it, I will be sure to tell him he's next on your list, hehehe you never know when the Bunny Hopper will strike  :cheesy: :biggrin: Im glad you like the pics, man It takes forever to get them ready and post them, I appreciate the compliment thats why I keep posting pics for everybody    



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Oct 20 2003, 08:31 AM


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> > > This Single Gate Linc Can get down :0
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I HAD A GOOD TIME AND WAS HAPPY TO MEET SOME OF YOU, BIG TONY, HYDROGIRL AND PAUL JENDA, BIG NICK, AND GRUMPY IS MY NEW HOMIE. SORRY I DID'NT MEET EVERYONE ELSE BUT WE WERE A LITTLE BUSY GETTING THE CARS READY TO HOPP


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE, I REALLY APRECIATE EVERYONE COMMING OUT AND THANKS FOR EVERYONE HAVING A GOOD ATTITUDE , I WENT TO ALMOST ALL THE SHOWS IN THE NORTHWEST THIS YEAR AND THIS ONE WAS THE FUNEST, AND IT WAS THE ONE I WORKED THE MOST AT, TO ALL THE NEW PEOPLE I MET , YOU GUYS ARE GREAT ESPECIALLY RICK AND ABEL FROM TRI CITIES YOU HOMIES ARE COOL AND REAL RIDERS KEPT IT ALL LOWRIDING AND NO DRAMA BUT WE ALREADY KNEW JUST FROM TALKING TO RICK HERE ON LAYITLOW, WE NEED TO KEEP IN TOUCH RICK WERE ONLY AN HOUR AWAY, ALSO TO EVERYON WHO HOPPED THERE STREET CARS AND THERE HOPPERS YOU GUYS MADE IT A GOOD TIME, THERE WILL BE MORE HOPS SOON, I'M THINKING LATE MAY EARLY JUNE, WE COULDNT HAVE MADE SUCH A GOOD TIME WITHOUT A FEW PEOPLE WHO GOT THERE TOWN INVOLVED LIKE PAUL AND BRANDI FROM PORTLAND THANKS YOU GUYS YOU KNOW HOW I FEEL ABOUT THE WHOLE JENDA FAMILY, TO MY GOOD FRIEND AND HOMEBOY GRUMPY YOU KNOW YOUR MY DOG BUT YOU STILL UGLY....IAN AND THE REST OF THE LOWCOS YOU GUYS ARE SOME REAL RIDERS THANKS.....AND TO MY NEW FRIENDS FROM TRI CITES RICK AND ABEL YOU GUYS ARE COOL PEOPLE I HOPE WE CAN KICK IT AGAIN SOON....LOCAL PRIDE YOU KNOW WERE ALL LIKE FAMILY BUT SHIT YOU GUYS CAME THROUGH AND HOPPED YOUR SHIT FOR THE FIRST TIME AND EVEN TOOK SOME WINS HOPFULLY WE WILL SEE MORE HOPPERS FROM THE CLUB SOON SEE YOU HOMIES IN THE HOOD.....AND EVERYONE ELSE WHO CAME JUST TO WATCH THANK YOU THIS WAS FOR YOU I HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD TIME ....... AND EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTED ME THIS SEASON AND BOUGHT VIDEOS AND JUST SHOWED ME LOVE, GRACIAS...........EVERYONE KEEP IN TOUCH PLEASE YOU KNOW MY NUMBER ,................
THE MOST THANKS NEEDS TO GO TO FRANKIE FROM YAKIMA IT WAS HIS SHOP THAT WE WERE AT HES THE ONE WHO LET US GET DOWN IN HIS PARKING LOT................FRANKIE ASLO OWNS FINAL CHOICE AUTO AND THE CAR WASH AND HE SELLS WHEELS AND HYDRAULIC PARTS AND ALMOST EVERYTHING FOR LOWRIDERS, SO FOR YOUR CAR BUYING NEEDS AND LOWRIDER ACCESORIES AND A CSR WASH ALL IN ONE SPOT CHECK OUT FRANKIE HES A SUPER COOL GUY, GRACIAS BRO


SORRY SO LONG NICK GARCIA........................ 



Last edited by BIG NICK at Oct 20 2003, 12:22 PM


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 19 2003, 07:14 PM
> *BIG NICK
> 
> I'M STILL UPSET THAT GRAPEVINE DID'NT WANT TO BATTLE HIS DOUBLE AGIANST OUR SINGLE.
> ...


 when did you challenge me????? :uh: not ready 4 you yet!!!! shit I just built my hopper on friday and I was just happy it did what it did!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 19 2003, 08:04 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good look'n out homie!!!!!!! luv tha pics!!!!!! much luv to tha l.i.l. cats,BIG NICK,LOWRIDERLEGEND90,HYDROGIRL,MILKWEED,BIG TONY,grumpy where you at dog!..,ALL THA NEW HOMIES GOOD TO MEET YOU ALL LET'S DO IT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!! OH YEAH WHERES USOPXD??? I THOUGHT WE WERE GONNA HOP???? OH WELL I'LL CATCH YOU LATER!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Last edited by grapevine509 at Oct 20 2003, 06:38 PM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509+Oct 20 2003, 12:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (grapevine509 @ Oct 20 2003, 12:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 19 2003, 08:04 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good look'n out homie!!!!!!! luv tha pics!!!!!! much luv to tha l.i.l. cats,BIG NICK,LOWRIDERLEGEND90,HYDROGIRL,MILKWEED,BIG TONY,ALL THA NEW HOMIES GOOD TO MEET YOU ALL LET'S DO IT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!! OH YEAH WHERES USOPXD??? I THOUGHT WE WERE GONNA HOP???? OH WELL I'LL CATCH YOU LATER!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 For sure homie, was great kicking it with you and all the homies, much love and can't wait for next time, maybe the linc will be ready to get down :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

OOOOOO SHIIIIIIIIIT, THATS WHAT STARTED ALL THIS FUN, CALLIN EM OUT, WE ALREADY HAVE RICK GETIN READY FOR GRUMP AND GRAPE SAID HES READY FOR THE HOMIE USOPDX........................


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 20 2003, 12:56 PM
> *OOOOOO SHIIIIIIIIIT, THATS WHAT STARTED ALL THIS FUN, CALLIN EM OUT, WE ALREADY HAVE RICK GETIN READY FOR GRUMP AND GRAPE SAID HES READY FOR THE HOMIE USOPDX........................*


Hell Yeah, more hops in the making, smooth, Hey Big Nick, you want those pics on disk from me, let me know homie if you can use them or not  :biggrin: I hope I can have my car ready for next time, I had a great time :biggrin: 



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Oct 20 2003, 01:03 PM


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Oct 19 2003, 10:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Oct 19 2003, 10:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--YOdAd1212_@Oct 19 2003, 09:13 PM
> *unlimited hustle probably dont even know how to build a lowrider, but hey man if you need my help call me at 1-800-purple haze *


FIRST OFF DO NOT USE MY NEW NAME FOR MY CAPRICE "PURPLE HAZE".

2. IF I NEEDED HELP ON MY CAR I WOULD'NT CALL YOU. I RATHER MAKE A LONG DISTANCE PHONE CALL AND STAY ON HOLD FOR AN HOUR.[/b][/quote]
That's right! he would cal Jenda's for sure if he needed any help, but from what I can see he sure as hell doesn't need any! He's doing just fine bangin bumper..................... 


The Jenda's
Hydrogirl


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 20 2003, 05:56 PM
> *OOOOOO SHIIIIIIIIIT, THATS WHAT STARTED ALL THIS FUN, CALLIN EM OUT, WE ALREADY HAVE RICK GETIN READY FOR GRUMP AND GRAPE SAID HES READY FOR THE HOMIE USOPDX........................*


 CHEHALIS IS NOT FAR AWAY, ILL BE THERE.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX+Oct 20 2003, 02:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (USOPDX @ Oct 20 2003, 02:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Oct 20 2003, 05:56 PM
> *OOOOOO SHIIIIIIIIIT, THATS WHAT STARTED ALL THIS FUN, CALLIN EM OUT, WE ALREADY HAVE RICK GETIN READY FOR GRUMP AND GRAPE SAID HES READY FOR THE HOMIE USOPDX........................*


CHEHALIS IS NOT FAR AWAY, ILL BE THERE.[/b][/quote]
when is that show bro?...................


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Oct 20 2003, 01:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Oct 20 2003, 01:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Oct 20 2003, 12:56 PM
> *OOOOOO SHIIIIIIIIIT, THATS WHAT STARTED ALL THIS FUN, CALLIN EM OUT, WE ALREADY HAVE RICK GETIN READY FOR GRUMP AND GRAPE SAID HES READY FOR THE HOMIE USOPDX........................*


Hell Yeah, more hops in the making, smooth, Hey Big Nick, you want those pics on disk from me, let me know homie if you can use them or not  :biggrin: I hope I can have my car ready for next time, I had a great time :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
HOW COME I DIDN'T SEE YOU AT ANY SHOWS? i HAVE A CAPRICE, REGAL, AND A EURO CUT! WANT SOME? :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 20 2003, 08:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 20 2003, 08:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when is that show bro?...................[/b][/quote]
I MENT THE SHOW- BUT WE COULD DO IT SOONER.


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Oct 20 2003, 12:29 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Oct 20 2003, 12:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 19 2003, 10:24 PM
> *Last but sure as hell not least, the man from Tri-Cities got down with the Malibu, not even sure if this one lost? It swings like crazy
> 
> 
> ...


O.G. RIDER SAY'S
 "THAT MALIBU IS THE HOTTEST SINGLE IN WA."[/b][/quote]
SAYS WHO? :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX+Oct 20 2003, 03:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (USOPDX @ Oct 20 2003, 03:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I MENT THE SHOW- BUT WE COULD DO IT SOONER.[/b][/quote]
YA DOG WHEN IS THE SHOW, CAUSE I ONLY WENT TO ONE THERE IT WAS IN JULY...................


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOPPINCAPRICE+Oct 20 2003, 03:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HOPPINCAPRICE @ Oct 20 2003, 03:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW COME I DIDN'T SEE YOU AT ANY SHOWS? i HAVE A CAPRICE, REGAL, AND A EURO CUT! WANT SOME? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
WHO ME OR LOWRIDERLEGEND90 ?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 20 2003, 08:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 20 2003, 08:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YA DOG WHEN IS THE SHOW, CAUSE I ONLY WENT TO ONE THERE IT WAS IN JULY...................[/b][/quote]
USUALLY TOWARDS THE END OF MAY- THAT SHOW KICKS OFF THE SHOW SEASON FOR US IN OREGON!!! 



Last edited by USOPDX at Oct 20 2003, 08:37 PM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 20 2003, 03:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 20 2003, 03:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHO ME OR LOWRIDERLEGEND90 ?[/b][/quote]
Not sure who he is asking, me Im not hard to find in the Kandy Grn Lincoln, I just never hop my shit, but at the Yak hop it was a great time and I would like to try agianst some other show cars like Lime69, big props to him for hopping, I rarely hop mine but I do like to :biggrin: Never in the hop pit though, need to get the car strapped up this winter :cheesy: Thats the plan anyway


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOPPINCAPRICE+Oct 20 2003, 03:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HOPPINCAPRICE @ Oct 20 2003, 03:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SAYS WHO? :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
SAYS ME, CAN YOU CHANGE MY MIND? WHERE ARE YOU FROM BRO AND WHY WERNT YOU IN YAKIMA WE WOULD HAVE LIKE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE KICKING IT, PEACE NICK


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

END OF MAY SHOW IN CHEHALIS, IS IT A BLVD SHOW MAYBE?


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 20 2003, 03:59 PM
> *END OF MAY SHOW IN CHEHALIS, IS IT A BLVD SHOW MAYBE?*


 Yeah its Garrets show, the same as Yakima show the dust bowl :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Oct 20 2003, 04:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Oct 20 2003, 04:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Oct 20 2003, 03:59 PM
> *END OF MAY SHOW IN CHEHALIS, IS IT A BLVD SHOW MAYBE?*


Yeah its Garrets show, the same as Yakima show the dust bowl :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
COOL I'LL BE THERE TOO YOU KNOW I'M DOWN WITH GARETT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 20 2003, 03:59 PM
> *END OF MAY SHOW IN CHEHALIS, IS IT A BLVD SHOW MAYBE?*


 blvd ent show aka Garrett he had 3 show chealis yakima(speedway show) and hillsboro but since the lack of support the hillsboro show has been cancelld so lets get EVERYBODY at the chealis and yakima show and maybe we can talk him into doing the hilsboro show again Thanks to everybody that showed up to the big nick hop it was tight and fun glad to meet and see all of you guys


----------



## WHAT-IT-DO (Sep 7, 2003)

was that single gate malibu built in Washington?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WHAT-IT-DO_@Oct 20 2003, 04:28 PM
> *was that single gate malibu built in Washington?*


 from what they say meme built it but it has washington plates now and stock suspension the car just works plain and simple


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 19 2003, 11:11 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey lowrider legend it was good to finally meet you hommie  
And the first car hopping is from LocalPride it was juiced 4 days before the hop, and the blue 64 is our club presidents, Back Yard creation, painted by top dog


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 19 2003, 10:35 PM
> *VERY CLEAN :cheesy: :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


  Thats Tony's ride from LocalPridecc


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 19 2003, 07:48 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I would like to give Franky props for letting us all kick back at his lot, big ups to you man, this pic is of the Brown Crowd cc line up witch he is president of.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Last but not least big ups to Mr. OG RIDER, Nick Garcia you did the damn thang!!!! Your the hommie and always will be much love from LocalPridecc Family 



Last edited by LocalPridecc at Oct 20 2003, 05:08 PM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Oct 20 2003, 05:08 PM
> *Last but not least big ups to Mr. OG RIDER, Nick Garcia you did the damn thang!!!! Your the hommie and always will be much love from LocalPridecc Family*


THANK YOU, YOU KNOW THIS EVENT WAS FOR THE RIDERS I'M GLAD YOU GUYS ENJOYED IT, 
I WANT TO THANK TONY PARKER THE REAL MR.OG RIDER HE KNOWS WHY...................
AND EVERYONE LOOK OUT FOR VOLUME 7 COMMING SHORTLY, THANKS 



Last edited by BIG NICK at Oct 20 2003, 06:04 PM


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WHAT'S UP NICK

IS THE HOPP OFF PARTY GOING TO BE ON VOL.7 ?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 20 2003, 04:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Oct 20 2003, 04:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Oct 20 2003, 03:59 PM
> *END OF MAY SHOW IN CHEHALIS, IS IT A BLVD SHOW MAYBE?*


blvd ent show aka Garrett he had 3 show chealis yakima(speedway show) and hillsboro but since the lack of support the hillsboro show has been cancelld so lets get EVERYBODY at the chealis and yakima show and maybe we can talk him into doing the hilsboro show again Thanks to everybody that showed up to the big nick hop it was tight and fun glad to meet and see all of you guys[/b][/quote]
Just my .02 cents on the hillsboro show Tony but iknow in our clubs case 2 shows in the Portland area is too much thats why we dont go to Hills boro but i also see the flip side that its fair to the oregon people to have a show close to them too. But i would be down to support a show down there so lets rally up and make it happen we need more shows every year. We are trying to plan a show next year our selves i hope everyone will attend. And damn my club really needs to go down to Lowcos show cause we neever go and it woufd be alot of fun.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

i think you should move all the shows up to the canada washington border, so i dont have to drive so far :biggrin: 
















for real though, the drive is half the fun, i hope the hillboro show happens again, the same wiht the hop this past weekend, and the lacey show and chehalis and the yak one ect, i will be at them all


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 19 2003, 10:17 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Have you seen this car? Its been missing from the car shows this season if seen contact [email protected]


Just playing LOL


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX+Oct 20 2003, 12:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (USOPDX @ Oct 20 2003, 12:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I MENT THE SHOW- BUT WE COULD DO IT SOONER.[/b][/quote]
oh well,....when ever's good 4 me!!!!!! :burn: :burn: !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey Local PrideCC it was great to meet you and hang out sorry no pics of the truck just had enough left for the hop after we met, for sure next time homie its hella clean to, you can tell I like Local Pride Cars :biggrin: Lots of Clean ass cars coming out of Eastern WA, big ups to everybody that came and made this a real enjoyable event :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Oct 20 2003, 08:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Oct 20 2003, 08:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 19 2003, 10:17 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Have you seen this car? Its been missing from the car shows this season if seen contact [email protected]


Just playing LOL[/b][/quote]
I SAW IT SET UP AT THE TIRE STORE ON 1ST AVE IN YAK THIS JULY  :biggrin: LOL


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YOdAd1212+Oct 19 2003, 08:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (YOdAd1212 @ Oct 19 2003, 08:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya where was that money at?[/b][/quote]
who's this ??? what you got??....sounds like a cheerleader to me!!!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WHO ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT ?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

HEY UNLIMITED WHERE THOSE THE COILS FORM NACHO YOU WHERE USING IN THE MALIBU??? ALSO YOU KNOW ANY BODY OVER THERE LOOKING FOR AN OG HYDRO SQUARE AKA MONSTER GREEN


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Oct 21 2003, 01:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Oct 21 2003, 01:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just my .02 cents on the hillsboro show Tony but iknow in our clubs case 2 shows in the Portland area is too much thats why we dont go to Hills boro but i also see the flip side that its fair to the oregon people to have a show close to them too. But i would be down to support a show down there so lets rally up and make it happen we need more shows every year. We are trying to plan a show next year our selves i hope everyone will attend. And damn my club really needs to go down to Lowcos show cause we neever go and it woufd be alot of fun.[/b][/quote]
THATS WHAT UNITY IS ALL ABOUT, WE WOULD LOVE EVERYONES SUPPORT IN OREGON.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX+Oct 21 2003, 07:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (USOPDX @ Oct 21 2003, 07:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT UNITY IS ALL ABOUT, WE WOULD LOVE EVERYONES SUPPORT IN OREGON.[/b][/quote]
Watch for Real riders part two coming soon, just like last weekend, except in Oregon, Portland that is! And Jenda's will be puttin it on so you know it will be hella party for sure. Still workin on all the details and gettin with Big Nick about it, but will keep ypu posted. It will be around March-April next year. Cause winter is coming, and everybody is puttin the cars in shops or taking then apart to make better for next year, so I want to plan this so everybody can come, cause there shit should be ready by then. And I expect Washington to show up cause We OREGON only have two major shows a year LRM and Hillsboro all the others are in Washington and we hit them all except Spokane and the Canada one's. So no excuses, just get your butts here and there will be plently of time to plan it. So stay tuned................It's coming.................

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Can't wait, Jenda's you will have full support from Longiew Royal Image for sure, we will be there :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I HAD ALOT OF FUN AND WOULD LIKE EVERYBODY STAY IN A POSITIVE MIND FRAME. THE NEXT HOP IS ONLY A CALL AWAY. NICK
YOU ARE ONE TO TALK ABOUT UGLY. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 21 2003, 12:57 AM
> *HEY UNLIMITED WHERE THOSE THE COILS FORM NACHO YOU WHERE USING IN THE MALIBU??? ALSO YOU KNOW ANY BODY OVER THERE LOOKING FOR AN OG HYDRO SQUARE AKA MONSTER GREEN*


 SORRY TONY BUT I'VE ASK EVERYONE DOWN HERE IF THEY WANT THAT MONSTER GREEN WHEN I SEEN YOU SELLING IT ON HERE, AND YES THEY ARE O.S.C. COILS IN THE MALIBU AND NOW THAT THEY ARE BROKEN IN IT'S TIME TO SWITCH TO SHALLOW CUPS. 

I CAN HONESTLY SAY O.S.C. COILS ARE THE BEST COILS WE'VE EVER USED (AND WE'VE USED THEM ALL)


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Oct 21 2003, 10:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Oct 21 2003, 10:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGTONY_@Oct 21 2003, 12:57 AM
> *HEY UNLIMITED WHERE THOSE THE COILS FORM NACHO YOU WHERE USING IN THE MALIBU??? ALSO YOU KNOW ANY BODY OVER THERE LOOKING FOR AN OG HYDRO SQUARE AKA MONSTER GREEN*


SORRY TONY BUT I'VE ASK EVERYONE DOWN HERE IF THEY WANT THAT MONSTER GREEN WHEN I SEEN YOU SELLING IT ON HERE, AND YES THEY ARE O.S.C. COILS IN THE MALIBU AND NOW THAT THEY ARE BROKEN IN IT'S TIME TO SWITCH TO SHALLOW CUPS. 

I CAN HONESTLY SAY O.S.C. COILS ARE THE BEST COILS WE'VE EVER USED (AND WE'VE USED THEM ALL)[/b][/quote]
Mine's coming! Coils that is from my CUZ at OSC.....Look out


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 21 2003, 09:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 21 2003, 09:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine's coming! Coils that is from my CUZ at OSC.....Look out [/b][/quote]
HYDROGIRL GONNA BE ON THE BUMPER 

HYDROGIRL GONNA BE ON THE BUMPER

NANA 
NANA 
NANA


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Oct 21 2003, 10:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Oct 21 2003, 10:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HYDROGIRL GONNA BE ON THE BUMPER 

HYDROGIRL GONNA BE ON THE BUMPER

NANA 
NANA 
NANA[/b][/quote]
Damn straight, with a V6 in that bitch, some OSC coils and all winter long to play with my switch! Yeah, I be swingin it on all you next year! Coming to get you soon me and bunny hopper will be in the house!!!!!!!!!!!  

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509+Oct 20 2003, 09:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (grapevine509 @ Oct 20 2003, 09:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who's this ??? what you got??....sounds like a cheerleader to me!!!![/b][/quote]
I got enough to say u dont have nothin


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YOdAd1212+Oct 21 2003, 11:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (YOdAd1212 @ Oct 21 2003, 11:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got enough to say u dont have nothin[/b][/quote]
That's about it nothing to say, let your car run your mouth for you! I can talk shit all day long, but my car does the checkin! Yeah buddy.............  


Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl

PS: Who are you anyway?


----------



## BigWillieD (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YOdAd1212+Oct 21 2003, 12:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (YOdAd1212 @ Oct 21 2003, 12:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got enough to say u dont have nothin[/b][/quote]
YodAd1212 is nothing but a cheerleader, from the pics GrapeVine509 put it down you were just on the sidelines right :angry:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 21 2003, 11:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 21 2003, 11:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's about it nothing to say, let your car run your mouth for you! I can talk shit all day long, but my car does the checkin! Yeah buddy.............  


Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl

PS: Who are you anyway?[/b][/quote]
Im one of the people from tri cities, that helped out with the malibu... so i aint just a punk out there talkin crap that doesnt have nothin :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigWillieD+Oct 21 2003, 12:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigWillieD @ Oct 21 2003, 12:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YodAd1212 is nothing but a cheerleader, from the pics GrapeVine509 put it down you were just on the sidelines right :angry:[/b][/quote]
also i didnt say Grapevine509 didnt put it down, he did put it down......just for the record


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

OK! OK! Don't get to excited now, nobody is callin you a punk, just wanted to know who you are is all. But here's alittle advise for you and I hope you will take it in a friendly way. Let the people that own the cars speak for themselfs, cause other wise things get twisted on here. It's all good, I'm sure your proud to be apart of the Malibu. But just keep it real please and all will be happy.  

Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 21 2003, 02:49 PM
> *OK! OK! Don't get to excited now, nobody is callin you a punk, just wanted to know who you are is all. But here's alittle advise for you and I hope you will take it in a friendly way. Let the people that own the cars speak for themselfs, cause other wise things get twisted on here. It's all good, I'm sure your proud to be apart of the Malibu. But just keep it real please and all will be happy.
> 
> Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
> Hydrogirl*


 lol, allright....  but hey, i didnt say u called me a punk, but i was just letting people know... :biggrin: 

p.s. I have a car too!!!! 64 impala


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YOdAd1212+Oct 21 2003, 02:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (YOdAd1212 @ Oct 21 2003, 02:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Hydrogirl_@Oct 21 2003, 02:49 PM
> *OK! OK! Don't get to excited now, nobody is callin you a punk, just wanted to know who you are is all. But here's alittle advise for you and I hope you will take it in a friendly way. Let the people that own the cars speak for themselfs, cause other wise things get twisted on here. It's all good, I'm sure your proud to be apart of the Malibu. But just keep it real please and all will be happy.
> 
> Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
> Hydrogirl*


lol, allright....  but hey, i didnt say u called me a punk, but i was just letting people know... :biggrin: 

p.s. I have a car too!!!! 64 impala[/b][/quote]
Great, be proud of that my man. The way you walk and talk will tell the story, everything else just falls into place. Trust me. It's all good, you take care now ok. Peace within yourself brings Peace to others. LOL

Hydrogirl


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK WERE YOU AT DOG, CAN WE SEE SOME PICS OF THE BIG BODY ON THE BUMPER, PLEASE :biggrin: 

AND GRUMP WHY HAVE YOU BEEN AVOIDING ME, BASTARD J/K YOU KNOW YOUR MY DOG BUT YOU STILL UGLY AHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 20 2003, 04:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 20 2003, 04:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHO ME OR LOWRIDERLEGEND90 ?[/b][/quote]
WHO EVER? WUT KINDA CAR YOU GOT AGAIN? wUTZ IT HIT? :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

YODAD1212 ARE YOU JAMES FROM USO, OR MAYBE THE GUY WITH THE LAKERS JERSEY? JUST CURIOUS BUT WE DO NEED MORE IMPALAS OUT THERE......................PEACE


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 20 2003, 04:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 20 2003, 04:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SAYS ME, CAN YOU CHANGE MY MIND? WHERE ARE YOU FROM BRO AND WHY WERNT YOU IN YAKIMA WE WOULD HAVE LIKE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE KICKING IT, PEACE NICK[/b][/quote]
I HAVE A FEW CARS AND I WAS @ YAKIMA JUST NOT THAT ONE! WERE YOU @ THE KING OF THE STREET? IN SEATTLE?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HOPPINCAPRICE I HAVE A FEW CARS AND A FEW HOPPERS IN THE MAKING, BUT IF YOU KNOW ME YOU KNOW I PUT MOST MY TIME IN PUTTING THE NORTHWEST ON THE MAP, I PUT US ALL ON VIDEO FOR THE WORLD TO SEE WE AINT BULLSHITTIN OUT HERE.........


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 20 2003, 10:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Oct 20 2003, 10:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SAW IT SET UP AT THE TIRE STORE ON 1ST AVE IN YAK THIS JULY  :biggrin: LOL[/b][/quote]
YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE A CAR RIGHT NOW..... HAHAHA!


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 21 2003, 04:19 PM
> *HOPPINCAPRICE I HAVE A FEW CARS AND A FEW HOPPERS IN THE MAKING, BUT IF YOU KNOW ME YOU KNOW I PUT MOST MY TIME IN PUTTING THE NORTHWEST ON THE MAP, I PUT US ALL ON VIDEO FOR THE WORLD TO SEE WE AINT BULLSHITTIN OUT HERE.........*


 MUCH PROPS ....JUS TALKIN SHIIIIT! i LIKE TO HOP....AS GENTLEMAN! :cheesy:


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOPPINCAPRICE+Oct 21 2003, 04:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HOPPINCAPRICE @ Oct 21 2003, 04:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Oct 21 2003, 04:19 PM
> *HOPPINCAPRICE I HAVE A FEW CARS AND A FEW HOPPERS IN THE MAKING, BUT IF YOU KNOW ME YOU KNOW I PUT MOST MY TIME IN PUTTING THE NORTHWEST ON THE MAP, I PUT US ALL ON VIDEO FOR THE WORLD TO SEE WE AINT BULLSHITTIN OUT HERE.........*


MUCH PROPS ....JUS TALKIN SHIIIIT! i LIKE TO HOP....AS GENTLEMAN! :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
HEY NICK WUT KINDA CAR YOU GOT NOW!? ARE YOU THE ONE WITH THE LIGHT BLUE CAPRICE? OH YEAH WUT VIDEOS ARE YOU ON... I'M IN A FEW VIDEOS TOO!?  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOPPINCAPRICE+Oct 21 2003, 03:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HOPPINCAPRICE @ Oct 21 2003, 03:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY NICK WUT KINDA CAR YOU GOT NOW!? ARE YOU THE ONE WITH THE LIGHT BLUE CAPRICE? OH YEAH WUT VIDEOS ARE YOU ON... I'M IN A FEW VIDEOS TOO!?  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
NOT A BLUE CAPRICE, AND I'M NOT ON ANY VIDEOS I'M THE ONE BEHIND THE CAMERA


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 21 2003, 03:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 21 2003, 03:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT A BLUE CAPRICE, AND I'M NOT ON ANY VIDEOS I'M THE ONE BEHIND THE CAMERA [/b][/quote]
Yes he is the one and only Big Nick OG RIDER VIDEO'S taken the northwest to a higher level and puttin us on the map as there aren't no punks out this way, hoppin MOFO we are...

Hydrogirl


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 21 2003, 04:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 21 2003, 04:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT A BLUE CAPRICE, AND I'M NOT ON ANY VIDEOS I'M THE ONE BEHIND THE CAMERA [/b][/quote]
MUCH PROPS... NO DISRESPECT. OG VIDEOS? :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

NO DISRESPECT TAKIN AT ALL HOMIE LIKE YOU SAID YOU LIKE TO TALK SHIT AND HOP LIKE A GENTLEMAN AND THATS WHAT WE NEED MORE ACTION BETWEEN FRIENDS......................


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 20 2003, 09:23 PM
> *Hey Local PrideCC it was great to meet you and hang out sorry no pics of the truck just had enough left for the hop after we met, for sure next time homie its hella clean to, you can tell I like Local Pride Cars :biggrin: Lots of Clean ass cars coming out of Eastern WA, big ups to everybody that came and made this a real enjoyable event :biggrin:*


 Thanks for the props man and its all good you gave the club hella love with the pics :0


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 20 2003, 09:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Oct 20 2003, 09:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SAW IT SET UP AT THE TIRE STORE ON 1ST AVE IN YAK THIS JULY  :biggrin: LOL[/b][/quote]
Thats some funny shit you would say that cause it was parked down there and he missed the BLVD show, LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## WHAT-IT-DO (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 20 2003, 09:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 20 2003, 09:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 20 2003, 08:11 AM
> *Hyrdogirl it was great hanging out with you and Paul, had a great time, wish I wouldn't have lost my money at the casino, lol  See you again real soon :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:*


Yeah me too, I only lost a bill so not bad just wasn't my night to win. Hey, I wanted to let my buddy Zack at side to side know that I really was hopein to hop him, so guess I just gotta do a shop call now! Wonder if he's ready? You never know when I and the bunny hopper might be lurkin in your hood. It's all good I got afew hops in and I'll get better I promise you that, can't let my lady friends down. You all take care...

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
hey hydro girl whats up. Side 2 Side wasn't ready to go yakima. were doing some minor work onthe malibu rite now. but we will be ready when u come down to see us. u better get that switch rite . its all fun and games.      :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHAT-IT-DO+Oct 21 2003, 04:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WHAT-IT-DO @ Oct 21 2003, 04:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey hydro girl whats up. Side 2 Side wasn't ready to go yakima. were doing some minor work onthe malibu rite now. but we will be ready when u come down to see us. u better get that switch rite . its all fun and games.      :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I know I missed you! Yeah, I'm puttin some OSC coils in and droppin a V6 in the bitch so that will make it much better, and I have all winter to play with my switch, I'll get it down and like I said I do great in the damn driveway, go figure! We have plently of time to hop, so I will see ya next time. You take care. Peace

Youe Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

OOOOOOOOO DONT TEL EM ABOUT THE V6 WHAT THEY DONT KNOW WONT HURT EM HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :cheesy:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

sup nick, :biggrin: 

how did the rest of the footage look?















:twak:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 21 2003, 06:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 21 2003, 06:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I missed you! Yeah, I'm puttin some OSC coils in and droppin a V6 in the bitch so that will make it much better, and I have all winter to play with my switch, I'll get it down and like I said I do great in the damn driveway, go figure! We have plently of time to hop, so I will see ya next time. You take care. Peace

Youe Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: Hyrdogirl my money was on u girl i'm sure you'll get'em next time uffin: it was sure cool kickin it wit you and paul i will be ready soooon...............then we'll see WHAT IT DO........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Oct 21 2003, 07:37 PM
> *
> :biggrin: Hyrdogirl my money was on u girl i'm sure you'll get'em next time uffin: it was sure cool kickin it wit you and paul i will be ready soooon...............then we'll see WHAT IT DO........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 You are my babe Bakersfield you know I got LUV for ya, as we talked about our home state! Funny how small the world really is! Yeah I know you be bringin some shit out for next year and we be swangin it now won't we. You take care LOL Peace


YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 21 2003, 08:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 21 2003, 08:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Oct 21 2003, 07:37 PM
> *
> :biggrin: Hyrdogirl my money was on u girl i'm sure you'll get'em next time uffin: it was sure cool kickin it wit you and paul i will be ready soooon...............then we'll see WHAT IT DO........    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


You are my babe Bakersfield you know I got LUV for ya, as we talked about our home state! Funny how small the world really is! Yeah I know you be bringin some shit out for next year and we be swangin it now won't we. You take care LOL Peace


YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: YOUR BOMB GIRL


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

WHO'S UP FO A NEW YEARS PARTY IN DA 206......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HEY WHAT DO THINK HYDROGIRL YOU GUY'S FOR IT? :biggrin: :biggrin: GRUMPY? LOMRIDERLEGEND? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Oct 21 2003, 08:17 PM
> *  WHO'S UP FO A NEW YEARS PARTY IN DA 206......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HEY WHAT DO THINK HYDROGIRL YOU GUY'S FOR IT? :biggrin: :biggrin: GRUMPY? LOMRIDERLEGEND? :biggrin:*


 Sounds like a plan to me, we be down for it.............What ya thinkin? Let us know and we will make some plans.


LOL 
Hydrogirl


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 21 2003, 03:15 PM
> *YODAD1212 ARE YOU JAMES FROM USO, OR MAYBE THE GUY WITH THE LAKERS JERSEY? JUST CURIOUS BUT WE DO NEED MORE IMPALAS OUT THERE......................PEACE*


 hey wats up nick, im not james or kerry, im abels son, u know the guy standing on the hood of the malibu?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 21 2003, 09:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 21 2003, 09:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Oct 21 2003, 08:17 PM
> *   WHO'S UP FO A NEW YEARS PARTY IN DA 206......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HEY WHAT DO THINK HYDROGIRL YOU GUY'S FOR IT?  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GRUMPY? LOMRIDERLEGEND?  :biggrin:*


Sounds like a plan to me, we be down for it.............What ya thinkin? Let us know and we will make some plans.


LOL 
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
hey hydrogirl when is new years in the us???




j/k

is canada invited :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Oct 21 2003, 09:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Oct 21 2003, 09:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey hydrogirl when is new years in the us???




j/k

is canada invited :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
ONLY IF YOU BRING SOME GIRLS A CUTE AS THE GIRL YOU HAD IN YAK :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOdAd1212+Oct 21 2003, 08:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (YOdAd1212 @ Oct 21 2003, 08:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Oct 21 2003, 03:15 PM
> *YODAD1212 ARE YOU JAMES FROM USO, OR MAYBE THE GUY WITH THE LAKERS JERSEY? JUST CURIOUS BUT WE DO NEED MORE IMPALAS OUT THERE......................PEACE*


hey wats up nick, im not james or kerry, im abels son, u know the guy standing on the hood of the malibu?[/b][/quote]
THIS IS ONE GUY EVERYONE IS GONNA HAVE TO LOOK OUT FOR IN THE NEAR FUTURE.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Oct 21 2003, 09:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Oct 21 2003, 09:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS ONE GUY EVERYONE IS GONNA HAVE TO LOOK OUT FOR IN THE NEAR FUTURE.[/b][/quote]
lol  ya so you guys better watch out! lol ( just kidding)


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 21 2003, 09:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Oct 21 2003, 09:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ONLY IF YOU BRING SOME GIRLS A CUTE AS THE GIRL YOU HAD IN YAK :biggrin: LOL[/b][/quote]
that is all i know is them cuties :biggrin: 

i can deffinatly bring her and a few others for the homies


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Oct 21 2003, 08:17 PM
> *  WHO'S UP FO A NEW YEARS PARTY IN DA 206......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HEY WHAT DO THINK HYDROGIRL YOU GUY'S FOR IT? :biggrin: :biggrin: GRUMPY? LOMRIDERLEGEND? :biggrin:*


 Yeah that is a great idea, Im not sure but I think RI has a party but not sure, I just want to say how pleased I am to see so much unity in the NW between all the clubs and homies. Every time I turn around there is a new post about get togethers or the Yak hopp off and just all these positive things happening for everybody in the NW and all over in the sport of Lowriding. Its just really great that we can all unite, instead of the club you rep being one big family, its turning into the NW as one big family, the haters are fading away and the unity is getting stonger, Nothing but love to all the clubs and homies out there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

ONE LOVE

Mike Maryott


----------



## hustlerstouch (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Oct 21 2003, 11:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Oct 21 2003, 11:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is all i know is them cuties :biggrin: 

i can deffinatly bring her and a few others for the homies [/b][/quote]
hey blinky, better make sure there not checkin' i.d.'s at the party first :0  lol maybe i'll bring some of my girls out for the party, i'm just too scared the yanks will have more pimp juice than me :wave:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hustlerstouch+Oct 21 2003, 10:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hustlerstouch @ Oct 21 2003, 10:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey blinky, better make sure there not checkin' i.d.'s at the party first :0  lol maybe i'll bring some of my girls out for the party, i'm just too scared the yanks will have more pimp juice than me :wave:[/b][/quote]
G, between the two of us i think we can show them yanks whats up :biggrin:
do you have a copy of the pics of maria thatwere taken in your room??? if you do send em to me 



Last edited by milkweed at Oct 22 2003, 01:43 AM


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Oct 22 2003, 01:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Oct 22 2003, 01:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G, between the two of us i think we can show them yanks whats up :biggrin:
do you have a copy of the pics of maria thatwere taken in your room??? if you do send em to me[/b][/quote]
just post them up if its cool :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Oct 21 2003, 09:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Oct 21 2003, 09:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey hydrogirl when is new years in the us???




j/k

is canada invited :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
You are so silly..................I will answer it just so you can clown me however! Jan 1....................... And of course Canada is invited, I wouldn't go if you didn't! How ya like me now????? LOL


YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Milkweed post up the pics of your hot girlfriend  :cheesy: :0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

GRRRR I Know this guy... I forgot his name though...  he's in tri state washington right? Sells rims, locos hydraulics pumps, etc...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 22 2003, 06:59 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 22 2003, 06:59 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are so silly..................I will answer it just so you can clown me however! Jan 1....................... And of course Canada is invited, I wouldn't go if you didn't! How ya like me now????? LOL


YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
YOU GUYS SET SOMETHING TIGHT UP, AND GRUMPY WILL BE THERE. 
DEPENDING ON THE PASS THAT IS.

WHATS UP HYDRO, LOWRIDERLEGEND, BAKERSFIELD HOMIE, BIG NICKIE, MILKWEED, TRI CITIES, AND ALL THE BOYZ IN YAKS.
KEEP SWINGIN


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 22 2003, 08:42 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep that would be Abel, Nacho this is the car (Malibu) I nosed on and he wanted to put up 1000.00 and I said put another bitch on the switch and I'll do it. So any way there was no chickies to do it so I nosed on him any way, new motor wouldn't kick in for me at first so I handed the switch to Paul (my hubby) and it kicked in and the car swinged like a MOFO. The Malibu is HOT no doubt about it, but I really was waitin for my buddy ZACK with his wagon, no show I guess he wasn't ready. But next time he promised me... So Cuz we gotta get this bitch hooked up for the next time. LOL

YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 21 2003, 03:10 PM
> *RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK WERE YOU AT DOG, CAN WE SEE SOME PICS OF THE BIG BODY ON THE BUMPER, PLEASE :biggrin:
> 
> AND GRUMP WHY HAVE YOU BEEN AVOIDING ME, BASTARD J/K YOU KNOW YOUR MY DOG BUT YOU STILL UGLY AHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:*


 YOU ARE LUCKY I CANT COME THROUGH THIS SCREEN NICK. I KNOW YOU ARE SITTIN IN YOUR OFFICE TRYING TO DECIDE WHICH PANTIES YOU ARE WEARING TOMMOROW. OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH
JUST PLAYIN DOG. DON'T TRIP


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Oct 22 2003, 08:52 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Oct 22 2003, 08:52 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS SET SOMETHING TIGHT UP, AND GRUMPY WILL BE THERE. 
DEPENDING ON THE PASS THAT IS.

WHATS UP HYDRO, LOWRIDERLEGEND, BAKERSFIELD HOMIE, BIG NICKIE, MILKWEED, TRI CITIES, AND ALL THE BOYZ IN YAKS.
KEEP SWINGIN[/b][/quote]
There you are!! :cheesy: You been recuperating or what? Big Nick and me looked for you all day yesterday... We be swangin here still, found out that the cutty was only using one of it's motors both times that Paul hopped it. One motor was completely dead, see we try and tell everybody we don't test our shit before going! But hey that MOFO was swangin pretty hard for a single, So anyway it's back to bumpering now with a new motor in it. HOT HOT. LOL

YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 19 2003, 10:11 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE WAS DONTRE AT SO HE COULD OF GONE HEAD-2-HEAD WITH DAVE, THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN A HELL OF A HOPP, "BATTLE OF THE TURNTABLE'S"


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YOdAd1212+Oct 21 2003, 10:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (YOdAd1212 @ Oct 21 2003, 10:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol  ya so you guys better watch out! lol ( just kidding)[/b][/quote]
SORRY DOG I DONT REMEMBER YOU BUT I'M SURE I'LL SEE YOU SOON HOPPIN............................... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Whats up Grumpy, how you been haven't seen you on here as much  :cheesy: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: You like the pics I got of you


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 22 2003, 01:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 22 2003, 01:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 22 2003, 08:42 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that would be Abel, Nacho this is the car (Malibu) I nosed on and he wanted to put up 1000.00 and I said put another bitch on the switch and I'll do it. So any way there was no chickies to do it so I nosed on him any way, new motor wouldn't kick in for me at first so I handed the switch to Paul (my hubby) and it kicked in and the car swinged like a MOFO. The Malibu is HOT no doubt about it, but I really was waitin for my buddy ZACK with his wagon, no show I guess he wasn't ready. But next time he promised me... So Cuz we gotta get this bitch hooked up for the next time. LOL

YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
SCREW CHROME -THIS BABY COMES COMPLETE WITH A SPONGE BOB STEERING WHEEL COVER!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX+Oct 22 2003, 08:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (USOPDX @ Oct 22 2003, 08:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SCREW CHROME -THIS BABY COMES COMPLETE WITH A SPONGE BOB STEERING WHEEL COVER![/b][/quote]
YA EVERYONE WAS LAUGHING AT THE CAR WHEN THEY SEEN THE SPONGE BOB WHEEL COVER BUT THEY WERE'NT LAUGHING AFTER THEY SEEN THAT BITCH BUMPER.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

OK FAMILY HERE GOES A REQUEST FROM YOUR HOMIE BIG NICK, I'VE TALKED TO TOMAS THE PRESIDENT OF LIFETIME C.C. AND HIM AND A FEW OTHERS ARE HAVING THIS UNITED CLUBS GATHERING ON THE 13TH OF DECEMBER, I HAVE NEVER BEEN TO THIS GATHERING BUT FROM TALKING TO TOMAS AND A FEW OTHER I BELIVE THIS IS A GOOD EVENT FOR A GOOD CAUSE, FROM WHAT I'VE BEEN TOLD ITS A GOOD DINNER AND THEN A DANCE WITH A GOOD DJ AT A NICE HOTEL, SO THE FAVOR I'M ASKING IS FOR EVERYONE TO PLEASE CONSIDER ATTENDING THIS EVENT I BELIVE THIS WILL UNITE OUR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY A LITTLE BIT MORE, BECAUSE YOU KNOW THATS WHAT I'VE BEEN TRYING TO DO OUT HERE ALL YEAR AND I THINKK THE SUCCESS OF THE YAKIMA HOP WAS PROOF THAT MY WORK PAID OFF AND THAT THE NORTHWEST HAS REAL LOWRIDERS THAT WANT TO BE A BIG FAMILY AND NOT RIVALS, IF I'M STILL HERE ON THE 13TH I WILL BE THERE I'M PLANNING A TRIP TO MEXICO AND I MIGHT NOT BE HERE, I WORKED HARD THIS SUMMER AND I NEED A LIL VACATION, BUT YOU KNOW IF IM STILL HERE I'LL BE AT THIS EVENT, I TRIED BY BEST TO ATTEND ALL THE SHOW THIS YEAR AND I ONLY MISSED A FEW BUT I REALY WANTED TO BE THERE, SO PLEASE THINK ABOUT IT AND HOPEFULLY ALL THE CLUBS WILL BE IN ATTENDENCE, INCLUDING THE ONES ON THIS SIDE OF THE MOUNTAIN AND EVEN CANADA,THANK YOU FOR READING THIS,YOUR HOMIE NICK


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 22 2003, 08:42 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I LIKE THIS GUY, HES A REAL RIDER AND DOWN TO EARTH, THANKS UNLIMITED HUSTLE FOR COMMING OUT AND PUTTING IT DOWN, HOPE TO SEE YOU HOMIES SOON...................................


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey big nick, u work for O.G. Rider right??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YOdAd1212_@Oct 22 2003, 10:18 AM
> *Hey big nick, u work for O.G. Rider right??*


 YA, HOW COME?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 22 2003, 09:11 AM
> *
> I LIKE THIS GUY, HES A REAL RIDER AND DOWN TO EARTH, THANKS UNLIMITED HUSTLE FOR COMMING OUT AND PUTTING IT DOWN, HOPE TO SEE YOU HOMIES SOON...................................*


 IT MIGHT BE SOONER THEN YOU THINK NICK. :biggrin: 

THEN IT'S TIME TO GO TO THE GARAGE AND HIBERNATE FOR THE WINTER AND ONLY COME OUT TO TAKE THING TO THE CHROME SHOP.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 22 2003, 09:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 22 2003, 09:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--YOdAd1212_@Oct 22 2003, 10:18 AM
> *Hey big nick, u work for O.G. Rider right??*


YA, HOW COME?[/b][/quote]
HEY NICK YOU NEED TO CALL MARTHA AND TELL HER TO COME KICK IT IN THE W.A. WITH US AND TO BRING THE OTHER O.G GIRLS AND KITANA BAKER, BUT THEY NEED TO LEAVE TONY AT HOME  :biggrin: :thumbsup: AND A :twak:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Oct 22 2003, 10:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Oct 22 2003, 10:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Oct 22 2003, 09:11 AM
> *
> I LIKE THIS GUY, HES A REAL RIDER AND DOWN TO EARTH, THANKS UNLIMITED HUSTLE FOR COMMING OUT AND PUTTING IT DOWN, HOPE TO SEE YOU HOMIES SOON...................................*


IT MIGHT BE SOONER THEN YOU THINK NICK. :biggrin: 

THEN IT'S TIME TO GO TO THE GARAGE AND HIBERNATE FOR THE WINTER AND ONLY COME OUT TO TAKE THING TO THE CHROME SHOP.[/b][/quote]
LET ME KNOW, AND WHEN YOU COME OVER TO YAKIMA GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Oct 22 2003, 10:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Oct 22 2003, 10:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY NICK YOU NEED TO CALL MARTHA AND TELL HER TO COME KICK IT IN THE W.A. WITH US AND TO BRING THE OTHER O.G GIRLS AND KITANA BAKER, BUT THEY NEED TO LEAVE TONY AT HOME  :biggrin: :thumbsup: AND A :twak:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I WILL I GOT YOUR # STORED ON MY PHONE.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 22 2003, 10:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 22 2003, 10:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--YOdAd1212_@Oct 22 2003, 10:18 AM
> *Hey big nick, u work for O.G. Rider right??*


YA, HOW COME?[/b][/quote]
i was wondering if you could hook it up with job, filming shows... lol :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I WANT TO BE A CAMERA MAN FOR O.G.'S NEW PROJECT "LATINA'S GONE WILD" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 22 2003, 10:41 AM
> *I WANT TO BE A CAMERA MAN FOR O.G.'S NEW PROJECT "LATINA'S GONE WILD" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 i wouldnt mind having that job either! HOOK IT UP!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YOdAd1212+Oct 22 2003, 10:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (YOdAd1212 @ Oct 22 2003, 10:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was wondering if you could hook it up with job, filming shows... lol :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
BUT YOUR IN TRI CITIES BRO I GO TO ALL THE SHOW YOU DO
BUT I CAN ALWAYS USE EXTRA CAMERAS THERE , I'LL PUT YOU ON ASS AND TITS DUTY YOUR CAMERA WILL BE ALL GIRLS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

lol, thats what im talkin about... when do i start? :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

BUT NO BIGGINS, ONLY BIG TETAS


----------



## hustlerstouch (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Oct 22 2003, 02:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Oct 22 2003, 02:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G, between the two of us i think we can show them yanks whats up :biggrin:
do you have a copy of the pics of maria thatwere taken in your room??? if you do send em to me[/b][/quote]
i'll talk to tangelo, he's got the photos. i will post em up soon. :0 :0 :0 including the ones i took when u left the room :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Oct 21 2003, 09:17 PM
> *  WHO'S UP FO A NEW YEARS PARTY IN DA 206......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HEY WHAT DO THINK HYDROGIRL YOU GUY'S FOR IT? :biggrin: :biggrin: GRUMPY? LOMRIDERLEGEND? :biggrin:*


 I am...where and when?


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey Nick, pics are in the mail homie, sent them today  :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 22 2003, 12:39 PM
> *Hey Nick, pics are in the mail homie, sent them today  :cheesy:*


 THANK YOU


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 22 2003, 02:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 22 2003, 02:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 22 2003, 12:39 PM
> *Hey Nick, pics are in the  mail homie, sent them today   :cheesy:*


THANK YOU [/b][/quote]
 No Problem homie  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hustlerstouch+Oct 22 2003, 11:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hustlerstouch @ Oct 22 2003, 11:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll talk to tangelo, he's got the photos. i will post em up soon. :0 :0 :0 including the ones i took when u left the room :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
cool sounds good...


----------



## WHAT-IT-DO (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 21 2003, 06:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 21 2003, 06:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I missed you! Yeah, I'm puttin some OSC coils in and droppin a V6 in the bitch so that will make it much better, and I have all winter to play with my switch, I'll get it down and like I said I do great in the damn driveway, go figure! We have plently of time to hop, so I will see ya next time. You take care. Peace

Youe Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
hey hydro! whats up we were back up on some cars.u know business before pleasure. we were gonna come out there with it but we didn't wanna rush it and put it back together. practice more on that switch.we will see u in chehalis.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Who are you What-It-Do? :biggrin:


----------



## WHAT-IT-DO (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 22 2003, 09:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 22 2003, 09:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 22 2003, 08:42 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that would be Abel, Nacho this is the car (Malibu) I nosed on and he wanted to put up 1000.00 and I said put another bitch on the switch and I'll do it. So any way there was no chickies to do it so I nosed on him any way, new motor wouldn't kick in for me at first so I handed the switch to Paul (my hubby) and it kicked in and the car swinged like a MOFO. The Malibu is HOT no doubt about it, but I really was waitin for my buddy ZACK with his wagon, no show I guess he wasn't ready. But next time he promised me... So Cuz we gotta get this bitch hooked up for the next time. LOL

YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
hey c'mon now hyro girl . we'll get that car put together then will u know u    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 22 2003, 05:30 PM
> *Who are you What-It-Do? :biggrin:*


 It's ZACK, and I will see you in Chelhalis for sure, have held that first place there for two years now, so gotta defend my title! Ya I will be practicing all winter, and the I will come and get you.. HEE HEE Just clownin. LOL 

YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 22 2003, 05:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 22 2003, 05:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 22 2003, 05:30 PM
> *Who are you What-It-Do? :biggrin:*


It's ZACK, and I will see you in Chelhalis for sure, have held that first place there for two years now, so gotta defend my title! Ya I will be practicing all winter, and the I will come and get you.. HEE HEE Just clownin. LOL 

YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Why the new name I wonder?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Oct 22 2003, 05:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Oct 22 2003, 05:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Why the new name I wonder? [/b][/quote]
I don't know! Maybe I'm wrong, but it sounds like it's Zack. Whatever, I'll hop whoever and whatever anytime..............

Hydrogirl


----------



## WHAT-IT-DO (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 22 2003, 06:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 22 2003, 06:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 22 2003, 05:30 PM
> *Who are you What-It-Do? :biggrin:*


It's ZACK, and I will see you in Chelhalis for sure, have held that first place there for two years now, so gotta defend my title! Ya I will be practicing all winter, and the I will come and get you.. HEE HEE Just clownin. LOL 

YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
yeah we will sure be there. u mite just to give that title away. i was joking. will see what it does in chehalis. its all fun and games


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 22 2003, 05:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 22 2003, 05:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know! Maybe I'm wrong, but it sounds like it's Zack. Whatever, I'll hop whoever and whatever anytime..............

Hydrogirl [/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHAT-IT-DO+Oct 22 2003, 05:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WHAT-IT-DO @ Oct 22 2003, 05:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah we will sure be there. u mite just to give that title away. i was joking. will see what it does in chehalis. its all fun and games[/b][/quote]
Ya and no cheatin ethier, you know MEME on the switch, cause if you do well then I gotta hand the switch over to Big Daddy Paul  Nope it should be just us, you and me. But hell man I'm not the one to worry about remember 503 Ridaz McGile with the monte, hittin 44 with his single!! Shit I got lots of work to do........ Later


Hydrogirl


----------



## WHAT-IT-DO (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Oct 22 2003, 06:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Oct 22 2003, 06:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
whats going mike. we got 2 cars left in shop and malibu will be next to work.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HEY WERE WAS THIS MCGILE LAST WEEKEND?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## WHAT-IT-DO (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 22 2003, 06:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 22 2003, 06:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya and no cheatin ethier, you know MEME on the switch, cause if you do well then I gotta hand the switch over to Big Daddy Paul  Nope it should be just us, you and me. But hell man I'm not the one to worry about remember 503 Ridaz McGile with the monte, hittin 44 with his single!! Shit I got lots of work to do........ Later


Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
hey c'mon now. me me wasn't on the switch in olympia. i was. but were u . theres lot being done to the wagon too


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 22 2003, 05:56 PM
> *HEY WERE WAS THIS MCGILE LAST WEEKEND?????????? :biggrin:*


 I don't know, he said he was comimg! Not alot of 503 Ridaz showed up at all. But you can be sure that he will be at the start of next years shows. That Monte is Hot as hell, you seen it at the Hillsboro show he took first in single. 

Hydrogirl


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 22 2003, 06:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 22 2003, 06:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Oct 22 2003, 05:56 PM
> *HEY WERE WAS THIS MCGILE LAST WEEKEND?????????? :biggrin:*


I don't know, he said he was comimg! Not alot of 503 Ridaz showed up at all. But you can be sure that he will be at the start of next years shows. That Monte is Hot as hell, you seen it at the Hillsboro show he took first in single. 

Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
I DONT REMEMBER IT . IM GONNA HAVE TO GO BACK TO THE TAPE


----------



## WHAT-IT-DO (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 22 2003, 07:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 22 2003, 07:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Oct 22 2003, 05:56 PM
> *HEY WERE WAS THIS MCGILE LAST WEEKEND?????????? :biggrin:*


I don't know, he said he was comimg! Not alot of 503 Ridaz showed up at all. But you can be sure that he will be at the start of next years shows. That Monte is Hot as hell, you seen it at the Hillsboro show he took first in single. 

Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
that monte is hott. we'll just see each other next year in chehalis. thats when we will hop.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ATT: EVERYONE WHO WAS AT THE HILLSBORO SHOW WHO WATCHED THE HOP AND FILMED IT PLEASE PM YOUR HOMIE I HAVE A FEW QUESTIONS THANK YOU............................... :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHAT-IT-DO+Oct 22 2003, 06:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WHAT-IT-DO @ Oct 22 2003, 06:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that monte is hott. we'll just see each other next year in chehalis. thats when we will hop.[/b][/quote]
DAMN MAYBE WERE GONNA HAVE TO GET SOMETHING GOING BEFORE CHEHALIS WHEN IS THAT SHOW AGAIN??????????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 22 2003, 06:12 PM
> *ATT: EVERYONE WHO WAS AT THE HILLSBORO SHOW WHO WATCHED THE HOP AND FILMED IT PLEASE PM YOUR HOMIE I HAVE A FEW QUESTIONS THANK YOU............................... :uh: :uh: :biggrin:*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Is that Black FleetWood Big Body, the one you talkin about on the KC thread???


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 22 2003, 07:10 PM
> *Is that Black FleetWood Big Body, the one you talkin about on the KC thread???*


 DARK BLUE, CAN WE SET UP A HOP MAYBE LIKE 
NORTHWEST VS. MIDWEST?????????????
ALL FOR FUN.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

im pretty sure its coo, i think it would be coo. :biggrin:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHAT-IT-DO+Oct 22 2003, 07:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WHAT-IT-DO @ Oct 22 2003, 07:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that monte is hott. we'll just see each other next year in chehalis. thats when we will hop.[/b][/quote]
Man i cant beleive you all did a no call no show. LOL Got me on here trying to talk shit. Sup my ****** :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 22 2003, 06:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 22 2003, 06:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Oct 22 2003, 07:10 PM
> *Is that Black FleetWood Big Body, the one you talkin about on the KC thread???*


DARK BLUE, CAN WE SET UP A HOP MAYBE LIKE 
NORTHWEST VS. MIDWEST?????????????
ALL FOR FUN.......................... :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
YOU MEAN GROWN FOLK KIND OF FUN RIGHT BIG NICK ? $$$


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 22 2003, 08:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 22 2003, 08:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Oct 22 2003, 07:10 PM
> *Is that Black FleetWood Big Body, the one you talkin about on the KC thread???*


DARK BLUE, CAN WE SET UP A HOP MAYBE LIKE 
NORTHWEST VS. MIDWEST?????????????
ALL FOR FUN.......................... :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Man im sure it would be coo. What that would be off the FUCKEN HOOK. Lets do this Northwest Vs Midwest. PARTY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

what do you mean 'grown folk kinda fun'


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

$$$


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

I thought so, im not a grown folk, but we got $$$$$$ in the MidWest too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Oct 22 2003, 07:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Oct 22 2003, 07:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU MEAN GROWN FOLK KIND OF FUN RIGHT BIG NICK ? $$$[/b][/quote]
HELL YA, THATS WHAT I MEAN REAL FUN , MONEY, TITLES, RINGS, ROLEXES ALL THAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

what consists of the NorthWest???

the MidWest would Be....Kansas,Mousiouri(sp),Ohio,Wisconsin,Michigan,Illinois,Iowa,Indiana, etc...Thats a whole lot of cars for the Northwest to go up against.... :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: It would be fun


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 22 2003, 07:38 PM
> *what consists of the NorthWest???
> 
> the MidWest would Be....Kansas,Mousiouri(sp),Ohio,Wisconsin,Michigan,Illinois,Iowa,Indiana, etc...Thats a whole lot of cars for the Northwest to go up against.... :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: It would be fun *


 DAMN, BUT I THINK WE CAN PULL IT OFF....................
WASHINGTON, CANADA,OREGON,MONTANA, IDAHO..............


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

I thought Canada was just North, its north of everyone...fuk it...i still think it would be fun. :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 22 2003, 07:42 PM
> *I thought Canada was just North, its north of everyone...fuk it...i still think it would be fun. :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:*


 YA BUT THEM FOOLS TRY TO COME OVER AND KICK IT WITH SOME REAL RIDERS EVERY ONCE IN AWHILE :0 :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 22 2003, 08:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 22 2003, 08:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Oct 22 2003, 07:42 PM
> *I thought Canada was just North, its north of everyone...fuk it...i still think it would be fun. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:*


YA BUT THEM FOOLS TRY TO COME OVER AND KICK IT WITH SOME REAL RIDERS EVERY ONCE IN AWHILE :0 :0[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 22 2003, 06:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 22 2003, 06:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA, THATS WHAT I MEAN REAL FUN , MONEY, TITLES, RINGS, ROLEXES ALL THAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
HEY NICK YOUR STARTING TO SOUND LIKE DONNIE FROM LOWCO'S
I GOT DIAMONDS, EARRINGS,GOLD, AND A ROLEX


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Oct 22 2003, 07:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Oct 22 2003, 07:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY NICK YOUR STARTING TO SOUND LIKE DONNIE FROM LOWCO'S
I GOT DIAMONDS, EARRINGS,GOLD, AND A ROLEX[/b][/quote]
OG SAYS DONNI'S A FUNNY MOFO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH HIM THATS WHY I SAID IT HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

THAT MOFO SOUND LIKE HE FROM BACK SOUTH OUT DEEP IN THE STICKS DON'T HE


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 22 2003, 08:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 22 2003, 08:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Oct 22 2003, 07:42 PM
> *I thought Canada was just North, its north of everyone...fuk it...i still think it would be fun. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:*


YA BUT THEM FOOLS TRY TO COME OVER AND KICK IT WITH SOME REAL RIDERS EVERY ONCE IN AWHILE :0 :0[/b][/quote]
Lets Set something up Organize this shit i got hella homies in Seattle 2 day event for something this big. Some of those Canadians can kick it though and they have some wild ass ladies EEHH :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



Last edited by cj96ss at Oct 22 2003, 09:14 PM


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 22 2003, 07:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 22 2003, 07:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Oct 22 2003, 07:42 PM
> *I thought Canada was just North, its north of everyone...fuk it...i still think it would be fun. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:*


YA BUT THEM FOOLS TRY TO COME OVER AND KICK IT WITH SOME REAL RIDERS EVERY ONCE IN AWHILE :0 :0[/b][/quote]
ouch :0


----------



## hustlerstouch (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Oct 22 2003, 09:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Oct 22 2003, 09:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouch :0[/b][/quote]
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

WTF you guys drinking to much loaded coffee again?  Midwest v Northwest, man.............. All I got to say is they gotta come to us cause I'm not travelin that far unless I'm gettin paided! Come on you guys your'e just kiddin right? Don't get me going on this now. :biggrin: Holy shit..................................


Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 22 2003, 07:56 PM
> *THAT MOFO SOUND LIKE HE FROM BACK SOUTH OUT DEEP IN THE STICKS DON'T HE*


 That's right on the money!!
Donnie is funny as all hell!
He sure can set up a wet t-shirt contest LOWCOS style though!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 22 2003, 06:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 22 2003, 06:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Oct 22 2003, 05:56 PM
> *HEY WERE WAS THIS MCGILE LAST WEEKEND?????????? :biggrin:*


I don't know, he said he was comimg! Not alot of 503 Ridaz showed up at all. But you can be sure that he will be at the start of next years shows. That Monte is Hot as hell, you seen it at the Hillsboro show he took first in single. 

Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
He has a handicap MCGILE ain't on his on switch either a good switch man does alot for a car  i may not be that good of a switch man but shit i am trying too and i HIT MY OWN SHIT :biggrin: 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Oct 23 2003, 01:15 AM


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sneakyboy1+Oct 22 2003, 11:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (sneakyboy1 @ Oct 22 2003, 11:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 22 2003, 07:56 PM
> *THAT MOFO SOUND LIKE HE FROM BACK SOUTH OUT DEEP IN THE STICKS DON'T HE*


That's right on the money!!
Donnie is funny as all hell!
He sure can set up a wet t-shirt contest LOWCOS style though! [/b][/quote]
donni kinda scared my G/F shes never meet anybody quite like donni with all the bling bling lol and the way he talked
i thought he was a really cool guy, 

can't wait for the next wet T contest :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Oct 23 2003, 12:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Oct 23 2003, 12:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


donni kinda scared my G/F shes never meet anybody quite like donni with all the bling bling lol and the way he talked
i thought he was a really cool guy, 

can't wait for the next wet T contest :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
tell her i will take care of her she can lean on my  :angel: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 23 2003, 02:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Oct 23 2003, 02:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell her i will take care of her she can lean on my  :angel: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :angry: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 23 2003, 03:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Oct 23 2003, 03:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell her i will take care of her she can lean on my  :angel: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
again you don't even have a car right now...... just be quiet!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Oct 22 2003, 11:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Oct 22 2003, 11:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


donni kinda scared my G/F shes never meet anybody quite like donni with all the bling bling lol and the way he talked
i thought he was a really cool guy, 

can't wait for the next wet T contest :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
HE THE ONLY ONE THAT I KNOW THAT CAN TURN A WET-T-SHIRT CONTEST INTO A OUTDOOR STRIP CLUB


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

This is Miguels hot monte doing 44inches that everybody is talking about :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Whats up Everybody :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: I met Donny at the motel Friday I thought he was cool as hell, Love the way he puts it down out there for his club, big props homie  :biggrin: 



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Oct 23 2003, 10:47 AM


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 23 2003, 11:42 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 is this a single?


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Oct 23 2003, 10:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Oct 23 2003, 10:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 23 2003, 11:42 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this a single?[/b][/quote]
Yup :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Oct 23 2003, 03:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Oct 23 2003, 03:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
RUMOR IS HES BEEN PRACTICING - TO HIT HIS OWN SWITCH NEXT YEAR.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

YEA IT'S A SINGLE
BUT I THINK THE CAR CAN DO MORE BUT FOR SOME REASON IT WON'T, BUT IT DOES HIT BUMPER WITH THE CURRENT LOCK UP.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOPPINCAPRICE+Oct 23 2003, 06:05 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HOPPINCAPRICE @ Oct 23 2003, 06:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


again you don't even have a car right now...... just be quiet![/b][/quote]
WHO R YOU TALKING TO HERE??? SINCE YOU ARE NEW TO THIS SITE AS OF THIS MONTH???? YOU MUST ME C O H THATS YOU INTIALS AINT IT?? AND IF YOU HAVE A CAR POST A PIC


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 23 2003, 11:15 PM
> *   *


      :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE+Oct 23 2003, 10:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BKRSFLDHOMIE @ Oct 23 2003, 10:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 23 2003, 11:15 PM
> *      *


     :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy: Sup Bro



Hey Unlimited Hustle, got pics coming up bro  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

I did the best I could with the pics you gave homie, here they are
Lets start with the begining








1st Lick on the switch








2nd lick back bumper :0 :0 :0 










    Anybody ever needs my help postin pics just send them my way [email protected] just make sure you send me a pm about it cause I get a lot of junk mail :uh: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Oct 23 2003, 11:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Oct 23 2003, 11:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy: Sup Bro



Hey Unlimited Hustle, got pics coming up bro  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:wave: NUTTING......WHA SUP WIT U DAWG! :wave: :thumbsup:
I'LL BE READY TO SWING BY XMAS


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE+Oct 23 2003, 10:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BKRSFLDHOMIE @ Oct 23 2003, 10:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: NUTTING......WHA SUP WIT U DAWG! :wave: :thumbsup:
I'LL BE READY TO SWING BY XMAS [/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 Your Cutty :0 :0 :0 Can't wait to see it man, been waiting for that shit to be juiced for a grip, but I know how it goes, customers first. Thats gonna be smooth, you did a full frame off right? Wish I had the time and money to do that to my Linc, maybe someday :cheesy:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

THANKX LOWRIDERLEGEND 90 FOR POSTING THE PICTURES.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 23 2003, 10:53 PM
> *THANKX LOWRIDERLEGEND 90 FOR POSTING THE PICTURES.*


 Anytime Bro, Gonna Cost you though, didn't meet you in Yak So














Gonna have to be a hand shake next time :0  :biggrin:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

:biggrin: NEW CUTTY.............AND CAN BEARLY GET IT PAID FOR  BUT IT WILL HAPPEN :thumbsup: UUUUM TWO TWIN CUTTIES XCEPT ONE IS T-TOPPED WONDER WHICH ONE IS THE DOUBLE :0 OR SINGLE :0 AND PLANS FO A CIRCUS CAR(BIG BODIED CAR)


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

FOR SURE MAN , HAND SHAKE , BEER, AND SOME TACOS


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Oct 23 2003, 10:57 PM
> *:biggrin: NEW CUTTY.............AND CAN BEARLY GET IT PAID FOR  BUT IT WILL HAPPEN :thumbsup: UUUUM TWO TWIN CUTTIES XCEPT ONE IS T-TOPPED WONDER WHICH ONE IS THE DOUBLE :0 OR SINGLE :0 AND PLANS FO A CIRCUS CAR(BIG BODIED CAR) *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Coming out strong, DAMN :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2003)

OHHH, how everyone like them pictures of the Lac!??!?!??


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 23 2003, 10:58 PM
> *FOR SURE MAN , HAND SHAKE , BEER, AND SOME TACOS*


 Sounds Good Man, do you come to a lot of the car shows? If not Im sure I will catch you at the next hop event whenever that happens  :cheesy: :biggrin: The NW layitlow Photographer is always in the house :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOdAd1212_@Oct 23 2003, 11:03 PM
> *OHHH, how everyone like them pictures of the Lac!??!?!??*


Me Personally Love the Lac, big bodies are tight. I knew it could swing just didn't have its day at the hop, I mean you don't bet all that money unless you know it does the damn thang, you feel me, can't wait to see the rematch homie :cheesy: But DAMN does that Malibu get down :cheesy: 



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Oct 23 2003, 11:06 PM


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Oct 23 2003, 10:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Oct 23 2003, 10:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 23 2003, 10:53 PM
> *THANKX LOWRIDERLEGEND 90 FOR POSTING THE PICTURES.*


Anytime Bro, Gonna Cost you though, didn't meet you in Yak So














Gonna have to be a hand shake next time :0  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
He was the switch man on the malibu i am sure you saw him at least


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I MAINLY JUST GO TO YAKS, BUT NEXT YEAR I'M HITTING THEM ALL.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Oct 23 2003, 10:57 PM
> *:biggrin: NEW CUTTY.............AND CAN BEARLY GET IT PAID FOR  BUT IT WILL HAPPEN :thumbsup: UUUUM TWO TWIN CUTTIES XCEPT ONE IS T-TOPPED WONDER WHICH ONE IS THE DOUBLE :0 OR SINGLE :0 AND PLANS FO A CIRCUS CAR(BIG BODIED CAR) *


 Are you drunk again LOL what about the rag you mentioned to robert????


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 23 2003, 11:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Oct 23 2003, 11:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was the switch man on the malibu i am sure you saw him at least[/b][/quote]
I was trying to hard to get pics of ever hop contest and cars so didn't see with all the people in front of me, but I will hopefully see you this season Hustle, L8R homie


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

wheres the rest of the northwest at??? everybody go to bed already??????


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

im here :biggrin:


----------



## hustlerstouch (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 24 2003, 01:08 AM
> *im here :biggrin:*


 not too nbusy malesting them little girls? :thumbsup: just chillin at westside gettin drunk on tha crown. id please.......


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sneakyboy1+Oct 22 2003, 11:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (sneakyboy1 @ Oct 22 2003, 11:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 22 2003, 07:56 PM
> *THAT MOFO SOUND LIKE HE FROM BACK SOUTH OUT DEEP IN THE STICKS DON'T HE*


That's right on the money!!
Donnie is funny as all hell!
He sure can set up a wet t-shirt contest LOWCOS style though! [/b][/quote]
whats up sneaks. LOWCOS IN THE HOUSE. IT A NORTHWEST THANG UNGHHHH. YOU AINT GOTTA TRIP
THIS IS HOW LOWCOS DIP
ITS A NOTHWEST THANG 

LETS DO THE DAMN THING. 
LINCOLN AND BIG BODIES. I KNOW WE COULD SCROUNGE UP A DOLLAR OR 2 IF THE MIDWEST IS DOWN. WHAT DO YOU THINK UNLIMITED?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 23 2003, 10:47 PM
> *I did the best I could with the pics you gave homie, here they are
> Lets start with the begining
> 
> ...


 WHATS UP UNLIMITED? THOSE PICS ARE KILLIN THEM. IT IS NICE TO SEE THE BIG BODIES REPRESENTIN


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 22 2003, 09:48 AM
> *Whats up Grumpy, how you been haven't seen you on here as much  :cheesy: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: You like the pics I got of you *


 YOU ARE THE MAN. I HAVE 2 BUSINESSES SO THIS IS THE BUSY TIME OF YEAR FOR HEATING. MY CREWS STAY BUSY.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Oct 24 2003, 07:33 AM
> *
> 
> LETS DO THE DAMN THING.
> LINCOLN AND BIG BODIES. I KNOW WE COULD SCROUNGE UP A DOLLAR OR 2 IF THE MIDWEST IS DOWN. WHAT DO YOU THINK UNLIMITED?*


 $1.00 OR 2.00 AINT NOTHANG, WE CAN DO DAT. ALL I GOT TO DO IS GO TO MY BED MATTRESS AND IT'S ON


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Oct 24 2003, 07:48 AM
> *I HAVE 2 BUSINESSES SO THIS IS THE BUSY TIME OF YEAR FOR HEATING. MY CREWS STAY BUSY.*


 SO I GUESS WHEN YOU SAY YOUR SERVEN THE HEAT YOU MEAN IT ONE WAY OR THE OTHER . RIGHT? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

HEY GRUMP CAN YOU GIVE ME A JOB SO I CAN SERVE SOME HEAT TO EVERYONE TOO UNTIL I FINISH MY CAPRICE?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX+Oct 23 2003, 10:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (USOPDX @ Oct 23 2003, 10:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RUMOR IS HES BEEN PRACTICING - TO HIT HIS OWN SWITCH NEXT YEAR.[/b][/quote]
OOOOOOO SHIIIIIIIIIT KNOW I REMEMBER THIS ONE, I THOUGHT IT WAS A DOUBLE DAMN, WHO BUILT IT???????????? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 23 2003, 09:35 PM
> *
> again you don't even have a car right now...... just be quiet!*


*
WHO R YOU TALKING TO HERE??? SINCE YOU ARE NEW TO THIS SITE AS OF THIS MONTH???? YOU MUST ME C O H THATS YOU INTIALS AINT IT?? AND IF YOU HAVE A CAR POST A PIC*[/quote]
WHY DO YOU HAVE TO PICK ON MY HOMIE TONE, CANT WE ALL BE ON THE SAME TEAM???????????????????????


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 24 2003, 09:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 24 2003, 09:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOO SHIIIIIIIIIT KNOW I REMEMBER THIS ONE, I THOUGHT IT WAS A DOUBLE DAMN, WHO BUILT IT???????????? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Not real sure but maybe 503 Ridaz Big Mike, he used to be his switchman until Dave took over and I think dave as done some stuff cause the car never hit over 38 last year. It's gettin up ther now, but I got alittle some something in the makin my self for next year. But you gotta wait no secrets told here. SWEAT time.....Yeah


Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 23 2003, 10:47 PM
> *I did the best I could with the pics you gave homie, here they are
> Lets start with the begining
> 
> ...


 HOLY SHIT IT GETTING HOT IN HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WE NEED MORE OF THIS SHIT NEXT YEAR, DAMN 

THIS CARS READY AND THE SEASON HASNT EVEN STARTED :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ]

LOOK OUT FOR TRI CITIES NEXT YEAR, PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE NORTHWEST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Oct 23 2003, 10:57 PM
> *:biggrin: NEW CUTTY.............AND CAN BEARLY GET IT PAID FOR  BUT IT WILL HAPPEN :thumbsup: UUUUM TWO TWIN CUTTIES XCEPT ONE IS T-TOPPED WONDER WHICH ONE IS THE DOUBLE :0 OR SINGLE :0 AND PLANS FO A CIRCUS CAR(BIG BODIED CAR) *


 DAMN TWO CUTS, AND A BIG BODY CIRCUS CAR , :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

MAN AS SOON AS I GET ON HERE NO ONE WANTS TO TALK, WHATEVER :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 24 2003, 09:34 AM
> *AM]
> 
> 
> ...


 IMAGINE THIS IN FRONT OF RICKS MALIBU :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

He wouldn't have a chance (Rick) that Monte is HOT and it's gettin up there 44 inches ain't no punk for sure. The malibu is HOT no doubt but I don't think it hit 44 my guess is about 40,41,42 or so. This is because my car hits around there to and I can just look at it and figure it. I can't believe we didn't have any bumpers hittin! 

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I TAG THE BUMPER 4 TIMES AGAINST THE LINCOLN AND CAME CLOSE AGAINST YOU, AND THE MALI DID 48" ON THE BUMPER AT LOWCO'S CAR SHOW LAST YEAR. SO IT WOULD BE A MATCHUP, AND I'M DOWN. 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Oct 24 2003, 09:39 AM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 24 2003, 10:38 AM
> *I TAG THE BUMPER 4 TIMES AGAINST THE LINCOLN AND CAME CLOSE AGAINST YOU, AND THE MALI DID 48" ON THE BUMPER AT LOWCO'S CAR SHOW LAST YEAR. SO IT WOULD BE A MATCHUP, AND I'M DOWN.*


  Opps, sorry unlimited guess I missed that, I didn't think any one got a bumper crack. Oh well my bag... You got a 6 in the mal right? The monte and me have 8's. it's hard to get an 8 up in a single, believe that. I would love for you to get the monte........

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

HERE IS THE TRUTH, THE MALI HAS A 4.1 V6<-- THAT'S A 252 CUBIC INCH MOTOR, NOT A LOT OF WIGHT DIFFERANCE TO A 301 PON. OR A 305CHEV. I HAVE TO SAY IT NOMORE THEN 40 POUNDS.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 24 2003, 10:51 AM
> *HERE IS THE TRUTH, THE MALI HAS A 4.1 V6<-- THAT'S A 252 CUBIC INCH MOTOR, NOT A LOT OF WIGHT DIFFERANCE TO A 301 PON. OR A 305CHEV. I HAVE TO SAY IT NOMORE THEN 40 POUNDS.*


 100 lbs, I do know that as I have checked it out, cause I am lookin to get a 6 in the pontiac. Weigh up front means alot and even 40 pounds is no good! The lighter the better is how I see it...

Hydrogirl


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I KNOW WHAT YOUR SAYING. LIGTHER IS BETTER


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

LIGHTER IS NOT "ALWAYS" BETTER YOU HAVE TO HAVE THE WIEGHT UP THERE TO CRUSH THE COILS AND MAKE THEM WORK  KEEP IT STOCK AND RIDEABLE WITH ALL THE FACTORY SHIT IN MY OPINION (MINUS THE SMOG PUMP AND SHIT THAT MAKES YOUR CAR RUN LIKE SHIT ANYWAYS)


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 24 2003, 10:38 AM
> *I TAG THE BUMPER 4 TIMES AGAINST THE LINCOLN AND CAME CLOSE AGAINST YOU, AND THE MALI DID 48" ON THE BUMPER AT LOWCO'S CAR SHOW LAST YEAR. SO IT WOULD BE A MATCHUP, AND I'M DOWN.*


 Is that the Malibu that Meme brought to the Lowcos show 2002?


----------



## 3wheelnlincoln (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 24 2003, 10:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 24 2003, 10:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOO SHIIIIIIIIIT KNOW I REMEMBER THIS ONE, I THOUGHT IT WAS A DOUBLE DAMN, WHO BUILT IT???????????? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Dave was the one who built the car origanaly. he did the fame off strap and the setup then mike form 503 made some changes to make it swing. and it has 350 for sure I put the motor in it.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 24 2003, 09:36 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
WHY DO YOU HAVE TO PICK ON MY HOMIE TONE, CANT WE ALL BE ON THE SAME TEAM??????????????????????? *[/quote]
I WASN'T TALKING TO YOU MAN I WAS TALKING TO HOPPINCAPRICE YOU BEEN ON HERE SINCE AUG NOT OCT LIKE THIS GUY


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

hey big nick and big tony :wave: 

is winter over yet???

is there anthing else going on in the north west???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 24 2003, 06:24 PM
> *hey big nick and big tony :wave:
> 
> is winter over yet???
> ...


 YES THERE IS SOMETHING FOR YOU TO DO AND THAT IS SEND ME SOME PICS YOU KNOW THE GOOD ONES :cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 24 2003, 06:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Oct 24 2003, 06:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--milkweed_@Oct 24 2003, 06:24 PM
> *hey big nick and big tony :wave:
> 
> is winter over yet???
> ...


YES THERE IS SOMETHING FOR YOU TO DO AND THAT IS SEND ME SOME PICS YOU KNOW THE GOOD ONES :cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
like i said , maybe at the christmas or new years party.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Oct 24 2003, 06:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Oct 24 2003, 06:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like i said , maybe at the christmas or new years party.... :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
OK BUT IF YOU HOLD THAT LONG I MIGHT HAVE TO SEE THE REAL THING :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 24 2003, 06:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Oct 24 2003, 06:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK BUT IF YOU HOLD THAT LONG I MIGHT HAVE TO SEE THE REAL THING :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
you never know :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 24 2003, 04:29 PM
> *LIGHTER IS NOT "ALWAYS" BETTER YOU HAVE TO HAVE THE WIEGHT UP THERE TO CRUSH THE COILS AND MAKE THEM WORK  KEEP IT STOCK AND RIDEABLE WITH ALL THE FACTORY SHIT IN MY OPINION (MINUS THE SMOG PUMP AND SHIT THAT MAKES YOUR CAR RUN LIKE SHIT ANYWAYS)*


 WHERE'S YOUR CAR? SHUT UP OR PUT UP!!!!! WITH YOUR OWN CAR!


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOPPINCAPRICE+Oct 24 2003, 09:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HOPPINCAPRICE @ Oct 24 2003, 09:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGTONY_@Oct 24 2003, 04:29 PM
> *LIGHTER IS NOT "ALWAYS" BETTER YOU HAVE TO HAVE THE WIEGHT UP THERE TO CRUSH THE COILS AND MAKE THEM WORK   KEEP IT STOCK AND RIDEABLE WITH ALL THE FACTORY SHIT IN MY OPINION (MINUS THE SMOG PUMP AND SHIT THAT MAKES YOUR CAR RUN LIKE SHIT ANYWAYS)*


WHERE'S YOUR CAR? SHUT UP OR PUT UP!!!!! WITH YOUR OWN CAR![/b][/quote]
HOW CAN YOU TALK ABOUT CARS WHEN YOU SOLD YOURS A LONG TIME AGO!!!!! DUM PHUK!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> > > again you don't even have a car right now...... just be quiet!
> >
> >
> > WHO R YOU TALKING TO HERE??? SINCE YOU ARE NEW TO THIS SITE AS OF THIS MONTH???? YOU MUST ME C O H THATS YOU INTIALS AINT IT?? AND IF YOU HAVE A CAR POST A PIC
> ...


I WASN'T TALKING TO YOU MAN I WAS TALKING TO HOPPINCAPRICE YOU BEEN ON HERE SINCE AUG NOT OCT LIKE THIS GUY [/QUOTE]


TONE I'VE BEEN RIDIN FOR LIFE BUT I WAS BACKIN YOU UP DOG, I SAID WHY WAS HE PICKIN ON YOU, YOU KNOW YOUR MY DOG TONE........................ :thumbsup: 



Last edited by BIG NICK at Oct 24 2003, 08:28 PM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 24 2003, 06:24 PM
> *hey big nick and big tony :wave:
> 
> is winter over yet???
> ...


 YES WICKED ILLUSIONS BETTER BE AT THE DEC. 13TH DINNER :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOPPINCAPRICE+Oct 24 2003, 08:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HOPPINCAPRICE @ Oct 24 2003, 08:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGTONY_@Oct 24 2003, 04:29 PM
> *LIGHTER IS NOT "ALWAYS" BETTER YOU HAVE TO HAVE THE WIEGHT UP THERE TO CRUSH THE COILS AND MAKE THEM WORK   KEEP IT STOCK AND RIDEABLE WITH ALL THE FACTORY SHIT IN MY OPINION (MINUS THE SMOG PUMP AND SHIT THAT MAKES YOUR CAR RUN LIKE SHIT ANYWAYS)*


WHERE'S YOUR CAR? SHUT UP OR PUT UP!!!!! WITH YOUR OWN CAR! AND HOW CAN YOU TALK ABOUT CARS WHEN YOU SOLD YOURS A LONG TIME AGO!!!!! DUM PHUK![/b][/quote]
 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Nov 2 2003, 03:40 AM


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

WTF we got going on here again? HoppinCaprice back the fuck up off of the Big Tony! He's been puttin it down and doing the shit for a very long time, he was there back in the early 90's when us THE JENDAS first broke out in the hop-dancer scene. He has had and built some tight ass LOLO's and is in the process of doing more. He is the wrong one to be fuckin with as you oblivious don't know what the fuck you are talking about. Don't get me wrong here, you can call him out and I'm sure he would love to hop on your ass, as he is like me (Brandy Jenda AKA Hydrogirl) and will not turn down a hop off. And hey until his car is finished to do just that I'm sure there are plenty of us out there that would let him borrow our car to do it! What ya say Tony want to borrow the cutty to shut this MOFO up! We are all tight out here and when it comes to our Homies don't ever think that we don't have there backs. So if you really want to keep on talkin shit to him, all I got to say to is name a date and time and he will be there, with his or someone elses shit to take care of business... Stop the Hatein please, this isn't a good thing and nobody likes it especially me. I have alot of people that I don't care to much for myself, but I don't downplay them I just do what I know gets to them the most BEAT THEM with my damn car. As always let the car do the talkin and let the bullshit just keep on walking and catch that bus that you are waitin for..I sincerely hope that you will calm your ass down and if you want to talk like a real rider please do so. Other wise keep your mouth shut. It's in NO way the thing to do, it makes you look like shit to all of us and that is not the way to keeping it real out here. Sorry so long winded on here, but I had to have my say here I'm really tired of people being so negative as this is a postive happen unity of riders and just getting along is the real way to go. Enough said!


Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl

HoppinCaprice call me anytime at 503-762-2417 I would be glad to talk to you about anything.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 25 2003, 02:19 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG TONE, LET ME GET THOSE MOLDINGS BEFORE YOU SELL IT. YOU KNOW I GOT $$$

ME AND HYDROGIRL GOT YOUR BACK TOO, IF THIS FOOL WANTS TO GO HEAD UP 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Oct 25 2003, 08:28 AM


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Hell Yeah, we do!!! What ya want>>>>>>>>>>>Cutty, Grand Prix, Regal, Malibu, Big Body, and the list goes on and on............Anytime, anyplace it's your choice................

Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

DID'NT TONY ASK THIS GUY TO POST A PICTURE OF HIS CAR. I WANT TO KNOWWHERE'S IT AT? 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Oct 25 2003, 08:51 AM


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 25 2003, 09:50 AM
> *DID'NT TONY ASK THIS GUY TO POST A PICTURE OF HIS CAR. I WANT TO KNOWWHERE'S IT AT?*


 In the junkyard.................. And he can't get past the fuckin Pit bull to take the picture!!! HEE HEE clown on....


Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Oct 25 2003, 09:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Oct 25 2003, 09:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGTONY_@Oct 25 2003, 02:19 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG TONE, LET ME GET THOSE MOLDINGS BEFORE YOU SELL IT. YOU KNOW I GOT $$$

ME AND HYDROGIRL GOT YOUR BACK TOO, IF THIS FOOL WANTS TO GO HEAD UP[/b][/quote]
I GOT YOU TOO TONE. LETS TAKE ALL OF OUR CARS TO HIS HOUSE. THAT WILL TEACH HIM TO BURGLARIZE CONVERSATIONS.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Damn, looks like Washington got their thang goin on up there amongs each other... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 24 2003, 09:36 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
WHY DO YOU HAVE TO PICK ON MY HOMIE TONE, CANT WE ALL BE ON THE SAME TEAM??????????????????????? *[/quote]
SEE TONE I WAS BACKIN YOU HOMIE, WERE ALL A BIG FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 25 2003, 12:11 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
SEE TONE I WAS BACKIN YOU HOMIE, WERE ALL A BIG FAMILY :biggrin:*[/quote]
whats up nick? didn't know you were up this early. :twak:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Oct 25 2003, 01:07 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
whats up nick? didn't know you were up this early. :twak:*[/quote]
HAAAAAAAAAAAAA, I WAKE UP EARLY MORE TIME, MORE MONEY :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 25 2003, 01:10 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
HAAAAAAAAAAAAA, I WAKE UP EARLY MORE TIME, MORE MONEY :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:*[/quote]
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIGHT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Oct 25 2003, 01:25 PM
> *
> RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIGHT*


 LEAVE ME ALONE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THIS IS FOR GRUMP>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :twak: :twak: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 25 2003, 01:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 25 2003, 01:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GRUMPY_@Oct 25 2003, 01:25 PM
> *
> RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIGHT*


LEAVE ME ALONE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THIS IS FOR GRUMP>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :twak: :twak: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
LEAVE US POOR WHITE HARD WORKING PEOPLE ALONE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Oct 25 2003, 01:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Oct 25 2003, 01:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LEAVE US POOR WHITE HARD WORKING PEOPLE ALONE[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Last edited by BIG NICK at Oct 25 2003, 01:53 PM


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT GUYS WE WILL SEE WHAT THIS GUY HAS TO SAY I THINK HE IS A HIT AND RUN MASTER OR A ONE HIT WONDER MAYBE HE'S SUCKING SOME MORE NUT JUICE SO HE CAN KEEP SHITTING OUT HIS MOUTH ANY SORRY UNLIMITED THE MOLDINGS STAY WITH THE CAR


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 25 2003, 02:29 PM
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT GUYS WE WILL SEE WHAT THIS GUY HAS TO SAY I THINK HE IS A HIT AND RUN MASTER OR A ONE HIT WONDER MAYBE HE'S SUCKING SOME MORE NUT JUICE SO HE CAN KEEP SHITTING OUT HIS MOUTH ANY SORRY UNLIMITED THE MOLDINGS STAY WITH THE CAR*


 HOW MUCH FOR THE CAR TONE???????????????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 25 2003, 02:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 25 2003, 02:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGTONY_@Oct 25 2003, 02:29 PM
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT GUYS WE WILL SEE WHAT THIS GUY HAS TO SAY I THINK HE IS A HIT AND RUN MASTER OR A ONE HIT WONDER MAYBE HE'S SUCKING SOME MORE NUT JUICE SO HE CAN KEEP SHITTING OUT HIS MOUTH ANY SORRY UNLIMITED THE MOLDINGS STAY WITH THE CAR*


HOW MUCH FOR THE CAR TONE???????????????[/b][/quote]
IT'S NOT REALLY FOR SALE! NOT YET ANYWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

tony i think you should sell me you 63 :biggrin: 
i've never seen it but if brian wants it so bad, it must be in good shape


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

TONE YOU SHOULD HOP THAT FOUR DOOR AND GIVE SWAYZE A BAD TIME, CAUSE HES BEEN KILLIN EM ALL YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 22 2003, 06:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 22 2003, 06:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Oct 22 2003, 06:12 PM
> *ATT: EVERYONE WHO WAS AT THE HILLSBORO SHOW WHO WATCHED THE HOP AND FILMED IT PLEASE PM YOUR HOMIE I HAVE A FEW QUESTIONS THANK YOU............................... :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:*


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:[/b][/quote]
PLEASE HELP ME OUT IF YOU HAVE THE HILLSBORO HOP ON FILM THANK YOU, I'LL MAKE IT WORTH IT TO YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Please go to off topic to the POLL What state runs shit and put a few of these guppies in check for me!! They hurt my feelings BIG TIME......... Fuckin Guppies...............


Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 25 2003, 03:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Oct 25 2003, 03:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK HERE WE GOT OURSELFS ANOTHER FUCKING GAME PLAYING PLAYER HATER AND SHIT TALKER!!! WHICH CAR YOU WANT ME TO BRING OUT FOR YOU???? OH YA IF YOU CALLIN ME OUT YOU BETTER BE ON YOUR OWN SIWTCH YOU ALL HAVE SEEN MY CARS WHERE'S HOPPINCAPRICES CAR AT???? YA I SOLD SOME OF MY CARS BIG FUCKING DEAL JUST CAUSE I CAN BUILD THEM AND SELL THEM WHO CARES ATLEAST I TURN WRENCHS ON MY OWN SHIT ALONG WITH MY HOMIES I CAN'T FORGET THE HELP THEY GAVE ME SHIT WITH OUT HOMIES HELPIN HOMIES ALOT OF CARS AROUND HERE WOULDN'T BE BUILT AND AS FOR THIS STATEMENT "WHERE'S YOUR CAR? SHUT UP OR PUT UP!!!!! WITH YOUR OWN CAR! " YOU WANT ME TO POST A PIC OF THE TITLE TO THE GREY CUTLASS I BEEN HOPPIN THIS YEAR SO YOU CAN SEE WHO'S NAMES ITS IN?????? ANYWAYS POST YOUR CAR OR SHUT THE FUCK UP DUMB FUCK OH YA AND DO YOU OWN YOUR CAR IF THIS IS WHO I THINK IT IS YOU JUST HAD YOUR BITCH GET YOUR CAR OUT OF HAWK FOR YOU NOT TO LONG AGO SO QUIT SHITTIN OUT YOUR MOUTH AND GET THE NUT JUICE OFF YOUR CHIN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH YA HERE ANOTHER ONE OF MY NEW ADDITIONS TO MY CAR LIST I MIGHT JUST BUILD THIS ONE FOR YOU ASS IF I DON'T SELL IT FIRST








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
Damn hommie thaey just dont know how long you have been putting it down, my man has built cars that would make you cum in your pants and that was way back in the 90's, you need to shut the fuck up cause all of us Northwest riders have each others backs so get your shit straight before you step up to a real rider like my man Tony

LIL bitch post your ride if your so hard


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Oct 25 2003, 06:27 PM
> *:uh:*


 Don't kill him, we made amends!!! Man what's up with the people! Gee can't even be proud of ourself these days without someone steppin on ya... UNITY is all a lowrider world has, but it's slowly going down the tubes.. I'm so sorry.....


Hydrogirl


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 25 2003, 06:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 25 2003, 06:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Oct 25 2003, 06:27 PM
> *:uh:*


Don't kill him, we made amends!!! Man what's up with the people! Gee can't even be proud of ourself these days without someone steppin on ya... UNITY is all a lowrider world has, but it's slowly going down the tubes.. I'm so sorry.....


Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
We all need unity and to support each others. I have support for all the riders out there and lots of love for the Pacific Northwest, When will all the hating end? probably never :uh:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Oct 25 2003, 06:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Oct 25 2003, 06:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all need unity and to support each others. I have support for all the riders out there and lots of love for the Pacific Northwest, When will all the hating end? probably never :uh:[/b][/quote]
I agree.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Oct 25 2003, 06:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Does this ride look framiliar? :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

thats looks like a ride from Cali. that Meme built


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 25 2003, 07:00 PM
> *thats looks like a ride from Cali. that Meme built*


 Uh no, its an ol pic i found from the KOS in seattle of the Jendas cutty hopper


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

looks good, how much does it hit for havin that radical rear end??


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 25 2003, 07:09 PM
> *looks good, how much does it hit for havin that radical rear end??*


 Not sure on inches you'll have to ask Hydrogirl that one.........i know it hit in the 70's


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

thats coo. it dont look 70 in that pic.....still looks good though :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

WITH THE ASS THAT HIGH THE CAR DOES 65"'S IF THEY RAISE IT UP LIKE THEY DID AT THE PORTLAND LOWRIDER SHOW IT HIT 73"'S


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 25 2003, 09:15 PM
> *WITH THE ASS THAT HIGH THE CAR DOES 65"'S IF THEY RAISE IT UP LIKE THEY DID AT THE PORTLAND LOWRIDER SHOW IT HIT 73"'S*


 You are right Big Tony! And don't forget to add in that it goes up and comes back down, in other words it's not a bumper magnet...
No circus cars allowed in this family.........


Your Pacific Northwest Lady hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN, you all if you haven't went there yet go to Off topic and look under What state runs shit. Check it out somebody from Texas has offically called out YOUR LADY HOPPER... Oh my fuckin god, what is the world coming to. HELP I'm really scared of this one....... YA wrong! When are they going to learn that I won't turn a good hop away, win or lose. I just like to have fun is all and gee fuck-em if they can't take a joke. I'll be there, as I am not the one to not hop when called out. 


Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:thumbsup: You go do your thang girl...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 26 2003, 09:39 AM
> *:thumbsup: You go do your thang girl...*


 Thanks Silver, this Texan is pretty upset with me and all I did was clown on him alittle. Gee didn't mean to rile his ass up like that. People are so on edge these days. Why can't we all just get along, and do the damn thing. Again UNITY within us is what will keep Lowriding real anything else just makes us look BAD. Luv you all Peace

Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 26 2003, 10:05 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 26 2003, 10:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Oct 26 2003, 09:39 AM
> *:thumbsup:  You go do your thang girl...*


Thanks Silver, this Texan is pretty upset with me and all I did was clown on him alittle. Gee didn't mean to rile his ass up like that. People are so on edge these days. Why can't we all just get along, and do the damn thing. Again UNITY within us is what will keep Lowriding real anything else just makes us look BAD. Luv you all Peace

Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
are you stirrin up shit again?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Oct 26 2003, 10:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Oct 26 2003, 10:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you stirrin up shit again?[/b][/quote]
NO not little ole me, Hydrogirl stirrin up SHIT? When, where, how! I tell ya really I didn't do it I didn't do it.......HEE HEE maybe to much coffee again!!


YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Listen everybody, if you need to talk to me call me anytime at 503-762-2417. I think it's a good time for me to take a break from LIL, it's causing some family problems and they are first in my life and I respect there wishes. It's nothing that YOU my homies have done, you all are very close to me and forever in my heart. It's just some of the drama that is alittle to much for me and I need to keep it clean. And I get excited sometimes and say shit I shouldn't so I will take a time out for awhile and will see you all at a later time. This is a good thing, at least you don't gotta read though all these long ass posts everyday :biggrin: Anyway if you all need anything just call, ok. Peace out

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

BRANDI, I COULD'NT FIND THE TOPIC............................

AND DONT GO ANYWERE, HANDLE THE FAMILY AND COME BACK


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Oct 25 2003, 06:27 PM
> *:uh:*


 STUNNA LEAVE BRANDI ALONE CAUSE YOU JUST MIGHT GET SERVED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
WHATS UP DOGIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2003)

hey big nick, wat kinda camera u use to film with at shows and stuff like that?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

SONY PROFESSIONAL DIGITAL..............................


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 26 2003, 08:41 PM
> *SONY PROFESSIONAL DIGITAL..............................*


 hey ...... what kind of camera do you use to film the porn at da hotel? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Oct 24 2003, 08:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Oct 24 2003, 08:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 22 2003, 09:48 AM
> *Whats up Grumpy, how you been haven't seen you on here as much   :cheesy:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: You like the pics I got of you *


YOU ARE THE MAN. I HAVE 2 BUSINESSES SO THIS IS THE BUSY TIME OF YEAR FOR HEATING. MY CREWS STAY BUSY.[/b][/quote]
     :cheesy:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

WOW just had to catch up from all the talk all weekend been busy in here, lol Glad everybody is doing good and What up Tony I got your back bro and hydrogirl you got my number in your phone as well you can call anytime, hope things with chris are going ok, good luck Girl :cheesy:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## 3wheelnlincoln (Jul 24, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:  uffin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

grumps in the house. how are you guys doin?


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Oct 27 2003, 09:59 AM
> *grumps in the house. how are you guys doin?*


 Doing Good Homie, working hard are ya :cheesy: How you doing


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

OH, DOIN SWELL. COUNTIN DUCKETS AND HOPPIN OVER BUCKETS

TRING TO STAY OUT OF TROUBLE.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Oct 27 2003, 10:21 AM
> *OH, DOIN SWELL. COUNTIN DUCKETS AND HOPPIN OVER BUCKETS
> 
> TRING TO STAY OUT OF TROUBLE.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Sounds good homie, I noticed you have been rapping a lot on here, perhaps a third job, hehe My son really likes it, he thinks he is gonna be a rap star someday :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Oct 27 2003, 10:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Oct 27 2003, 10:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GRUMPY_@Oct 27 2003, 10:21 AM
> *OH, DOIN SWELL.  COUNTIN DUCKETS AND HOPPIN OVER BUCKETS
> 
> TRING TO STAY OUT OF TROUBLE.*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Sounds good homie, I noticed you have been rapping a lot on here, perhaps a third job, hehe My son really likes it, he thinks he is gonna be a rap star someday :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
OH NO, JUST CLOWNIN. NO RAPPIN JUST A MUSIC LOVER. DID YOU CHECK OUT THE HYDRAULIC SECTION FORUM. GO TO KING OF KC. SEE WHAT WE ARE DISPUTIN.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Oct 27 2003, 10:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Oct 27 2003, 10:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH NO, JUST CLOWNIN. NO RAPPIN JUST A MUSIC LOVER. DID YOU CHECK OUT THE HYDRAULIC SECTION FORUM. GO TO KING OF KC. SEE WHAT WE ARE DISPUTIN.[/b][/quote]
Checking it out now :0 :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

HEY GRUMP ARE YOU AND DONNIE FAMILY OR SOMETHIN BECAUSE YOU STARTING TO SOUND ALOT LIKE HIM. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Had to say something in the Hydro section man thats funny, they don't have a chance against the NW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Posting this up for Momma










"I really miss everybody here's a pic so you don't forget me to soon. Luv Ya Hydrogirl"


WE LOVE YOU TO BRANDY :biggrin: 

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## babybluecaprice (Sep 24, 2003)

Well i don't know what is going on? Well i will start here tony I would never ever think or even joke about what was said. i cant belive you would think i would. Its cool i can understand i went into hiding for this same reason. now i have keeped my mouth shut for a long time and it is going to stay like that i hope you can see that. all i want is to be homiies with everyone and want everone to be cool with me so this is my name on layitlow and always will be i am not scared to say that wasnt me and will never be me. So hey tony i dont care about anything but being hommies with you and everyone i encounter. thats real this is junior from fullxtc my if you know me then you know me. baby blue caprice is my car it was the one hit wonder but i know it will be out as much as i can be this year. 





thanks junior 
ps tone bone you know your my hommie for life


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 27 2003, 12:01 PM
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Had to say something in the Hydro section man thats funny, they don't have a chance against the NW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 Why dont you go post good pics of the cars that the NW has, i know its between you guys and K.C., but i posted pics of some of the single pumps that Chicago has... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

1/2 way up








Single Gate 3/4 of the way up








This car is on the bumper now


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

those are all single pumps??? Looks like the first g-bdoy gets stuck, i thought one of your guys was sayin that everything out there comes back down?? Just wonderin'?


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 25 2003, 11:29 AM
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT GUYS WE WILL SEE WHAT THIS GUY HAS TO SAY I THINK HE IS A HIT AND RUN MASTER OR A ONE HIT WONDER MAYBE HE'S SUCKING SOME MORE NUT JUICE SO HE CAN KEEP SHITTING OUT HIS MOUTH ANY SORRY UNLIMITED THE MOLDINGS STAY WITH THE CAR*


 shit i remember tone was always in tha game every year ,I was like 16 tha 1st time I seen big tony with a full size chevy truck with 4 pump set up!!! and now i'm 24,shit!!... a different ride every year!!!much props tony!!!! a real rider!!!!!


----------



## Showpop2 (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 26 2003, 04:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Oct 26 2003, 04:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Oct 25 2003, 06:27 PM
> *:uh:*


STUNNA LEAVE BRANDI ALONE CAUSE YOU JUST MIGHT GET SERVED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
WHATS UP DOGIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
stunna wont get served


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509+Oct 27 2003, 02:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (grapevine509 @ Oct 27 2003, 02:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGTONY_@Oct 25 2003, 11:29 AM
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT GUYS WE WILL SEE WHAT THIS GUY HAS TO SAY I THINK HE IS A HIT AND RUN MASTER OR A ONE HIT WONDER MAYBE HE'S SUCKING SOME MORE NUT JUICE SO HE CAN KEEP SHITTING OUT HIS MOUTH ANY SORRY UNLIMITED THE MOLDINGS STAY WITH THE CAR*


shit i remember tone was always in tha game every year ,I was like 16 tha 1st time I seen big tony with a full size chevy truck with 4 pump set up!!! and now i'm 24,shit!!... a different ride every year!!!much props tony!!!! a real rider!!!!![/b][/quote]
Hell yeah that fool always has a new ride everyyear Big Tony is a rider. I remeber the four fump truck at appleblossom. Back in the day. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Haunted_black+Oct 27 2003, 01:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Haunted_black @ Oct 27 2003, 01:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stunna wont get served[/b][/quote]
How true that is! Cause he don't even have a car (hopper) or otherwise to get served. Thank you for letting us all know, And for coming all the way to this topic since the only one you really stay in is Off topic. 


Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl

By the way everybody this Haunted Black person is only 17 years old, so we really need to help him learn the real riders ways. Poor thing has nothing better to do. I'm sorry................... 



Last edited by Hydrogirl at Oct 27 2003, 07:54 PM


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babybluecaprice_@Oct 27 2003, 10:52 AM
> *Well i don't know what is going on? Well i will start here tony I would never ever think or even joke about what was said. i cant belive you would think i would. Its cool i can understand i went into hiding for this same reason. now i have keeped my mouth shut for a long time and it is going to stay like that i hope you can see that. all i want is to be homiies with everyone and want everone to be cool with me so this is my name on layitlow and always will be i am not scared to say that wasnt me and will never be me. So hey tony i dont care about anything but being hommies with you and everyone i encounter. thats real this is junior from fullxtc my if you know me then you know me. baby blue caprice is my car it was the one hit wonder but i know it will be out as much as i can be this year.
> 
> 
> ...


 IT'S ALL GOOD YOU KNOW I TALKED YOU THE OTHER DAY WE STRAIGHT


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 27 2003, 09:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Oct 27 2003, 09:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--babybluecaprice_@Oct 27 2003, 10:52 AM
> *Well i don't know what is going on? Well i will start here tony I would never ever think or even joke about what was said. i cant belive you would think i would. Its cool i can understand i went into hiding for this same reason. now i have keeped my mouth shut for a long time and it is going to stay like that i hope you can see that. all i want is to be homiies with everyone and want everone to be cool with me so this is my name on layitlow and always will be i am not scared to say that wasnt me and will never be me. So hey tony i dont care about anything but being hommies with you and everyone i encounter.  thats real this is junior from fullxtc my if you know me then you know me. baby blue caprice is my car it was the one hit wonder  but i know it will be out as much as i can be this year.
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S ALL GOOD YOU KNOW I TALKED YOU THE OTHER DAY WE STRAIGHT[/b][/quote]
Glad to hear that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

where is big nick at...

:biggrin:  :twak:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0 Whats going on all?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

:wave: sup local pride cc


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

HEY GUYS MILKWEED HAS SOME PICS THAT HE WON'T SHARE WITH ME LET HIM HAVE IT TILL HE SHARES THEM WITH ME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 27 2003, 10:37 PM
> *HEY GUYS MILKWEED HAS SOME PICS THAT HE WON'T SHARE WITH ME LET HIM HAVE IT TILL HE SHARES THEM WITH ME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 bring it on........................... :angry: :guns:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Oct 27 2003, 10:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Oct 27 2003, 10:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGTONY_@Oct 27 2003, 10:37 PM
> *HEY GUYS MILKWEED HAS SOME PICS THAT HE WON'T SHARE WITH ME LET HIM HAVE IT TILL HE SHARES THEM WITH ME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:*


ok guys i give i'll send them to bigtony :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Side2Side (Sep 5, 2003)

hey lowrider ledgen this is demoe just chill working on some new shit, but on Friday i going on vacation for 2 years. and l when come home i hope you cats are still tiping, cause i'll be coming out with a couple tight ass impalas,see ya 2006.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 27 2003, 06:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 27 2003, 06:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How true that is! Cause he don't even have a car (hopper)[/b][/quote]
I do have a car :uh:

I dont and wont build 2 k junk g body hoppers :twak: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Side2Side_@Oct 28 2003, 03:26 AM
> *hey lowrider ledgen this is demoe just chill working on some new shit, but on Friday i going on vacation for 2 years. and l when come home i hope you cats are still tiping, cause i'll be coming out with a couple tight ass impalas,see ya 2006.   *


 WHAT UP HOMIE, shit I thought you were on Vacation already, man wish you all the best of luck and you can count on me to be typing and still kicking it on here, you know how to get a hold of me homie and good luck bro


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Oct 28 2003, 03:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Oct 28 2003, 03:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do have a car :uh:

I dont and wont build 2 k junk g body hoppers :twak: :twak: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
Go back to OFF TOPIC where you belong, this is WA, OR, CANADA post and we don't want no Haters here or wanna be somebody's. 


Thank You

NOT YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Side2Side_@Oct 28 2003, 03:26 AM
> *hey lowrider ledgen this is demoe just chill working on some new shit, but on Friday i going on vacation for 2 years. and l when come home i hope you cats are still tiping, cause i'll be coming out with a couple tight ass impalas,see ya 2006.   *


 Sorry to hear that Demoe, been there done that for 5 long years. But you take care, read alot it helps. The Jenda's will stilll be in the house when you come home.... Peace


Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WAT UP DEMOE ? 
STAY OUT OF TROUBLE WHILE ON VACATION IN HAWAII.
YOU KNOW YOU GOT HOMIE'S OVER HERE IN THE EAST SIDE OF THE STATE.

UNLIMITED HUSTLE & ORTEGA


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 28 2003, 08:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 28 2003, 08:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go back to OFF TOPIC where you belong, this is WA, OR, CANADA post and we don't want no Haters here or wanna be somebody's. 


Thank You

NOT YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
You're the biggest hater in this topic :uh: 



Last edited by SDStunna at Oct 28 2003, 12:41 PM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 28 2003, 10:06 AM
> *WAT UP DEMOE ?
> STAY OUT OF TROUBLE WHILE ON VACATION IN HAWAII.
> YOU KNOW YOU GOT HOMIE'S OVER HERE IN THE EAST SIDE OF THE STATE.
> ...


 I only know Ortega... met him personally once or twice... he doesn't even know who I am still LOL hahaha

I need his # to his shop...


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

What up Nacho :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 27 2003, 11:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Oct 27 2003, 11:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
i've sent them 3 times now but it keeps comming back email is full...
full of honda pictures and 4 cylinder engine diagrams... im not sure if it was supost to tell me that but it did, very wierd!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Oct 28 2003, 12:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Oct 28 2003, 12:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've sent them 3 times now but it keeps comming back email is full...
full of pics of lowriders and hoes im not sure if it was supost to tell me that but it did, very wierd!!!![/b][/quote]
hey MILKWEED my computer is not full i still have room FOR MY PICS  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Oct 28 2003, 01:42 PM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 28 2003, 01:33 PM
> *What up Nacho :biggrin:*


 what up, what are you up too? anymore shows planned for next year up in the yak area...


hey, if anyone has ortega's # up in tri-state washington, could you please p.m. it to me... thanks a lot...


nacho


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 28 2003, 01:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Oct 28 2003, 01:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey MILKWEED my computer is not full i still have room FOR MY PICS  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
i guess i have tooo many pics to send .....it wouldn't be right to send just a couple, you wouldnt get the full effect


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Oct 28 2003, 02:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Oct 28 2003, 02:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 28 2003, 01:33 PM
> *What up Nacho :biggrin:*


what up, what are you up too? anymore shows planned for next year up in the yak area...


hey, if anyone has ortega's # up in tri-state washington, could you please p.m. it to me... thanks a lot...


nacho[/b][/quote]
Not much homie, hey hit up Big Nick I think he has Ortega's number or Pm Unlimited Hustle


----------



## Side2Side (Sep 5, 2003)

unlimitied hustle my east side homies, im going to go knocc this shit out, and be right bacc on the bumper soon. hydrogirl i have to say you have one of the the cooliest family in this shit, its not to often you see MOM & DAD riding like you guys do much props. and tell chis keep checcin that bumper.    



Last edited by Side2Side at Oct 28 2003, 07:53 PM


----------



## WHAT-IT-DO (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Side2Side_@Oct 28 2003, 04:26 AM
> *hey lowrider ledgen this is demoe just chill working on some new shit, but on Friday i going on vacation for 2 years. and l when come home i hope you cats are still tiping, cause i'll be coming out with a couple tight ass impalas,see ya 2006.   *


 c'mon Demoe u cant leave us yet. we still got to go back to seattle and kick it. seattle aint finish yet. yo demoe what it do homies.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

WHATS UP FAMILY??????????????
I HAVENT BEEN ON HERE FOR A FEW DAYS CAUSE MY COMPUTER TOOK A SHIT BUT I'LL BE BACK SOON.................................. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Sup Nick and Everybody :cheesy:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 28 2003, 07:18 PM
> *WHATS UP FAMILY??????????????
> I HAVENT BEEN ON HERE FOR A FEW DAYS CAUSE MY COMPUTER TOOK A SHIT BUT I'LL BE BACK SOON.................................. :biggrin:*


 fix your comp :biggrin: 


:wave:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ALRIGHT, I HAVE BEEN BUSY FOR A FEW BUT LET ME CATCH UP.

FIRST OF ALL, ALL THOSE WHO HAVEN'T BEEN TO KING OF K.C. IN THE HYDRO SECTION BETTER GET OVER THERE AND REPRESENT FOR THE NORTHWEST.

UNLIMITED-- WHATS UP DOG.

TONE--GLAD TO SEE THAT YOU GOT THAT ONE HANDLED

HYDROGIRL-- YOU DRINK TO MUCH COFFEE

LOWRIDERLEGEND-- YOU ARE THE MAN DOG

MILKWEED- THE PICTURES YOU SENT ME WERE TIGHT, BUT LETS SEND THEM TO TONY TOO

BIG NICK- U R FUCKIN UGLY
:twak: :twak: 

BAKERSFIELD--WHATS UP PERRO

LOWCOS C.C.--STILL REPRESENTIN THE 509


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Oct 29 2003, 09:35 AM
> *ALRIGHT, I HAVE BEEN BUSY FOR A FEW BUT LET ME CATCH UP.
> 
> FIRST OF ALL, ALL THOSE WHO HAVEN'T BEEN TO KING OF K.C. IN THE HYDRO SECTION BETTER GET OVER THERE AND REPRESENT FOR THE NORTHWEST.
> ...


 What up Grump Dogg, You are the man homie and still putting it down coast to coast, I don't think there ready over there for you at the King of KC they don't know whats up and there sure as hell not ready for the NW  :cheesy: Everybody get over there and rep the NW :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Oct 29 2003, 09:35 AM
> *
> 
> HYDROGIRL-- YOU DRINK TO MUCH COFFEE
> ...


 HEE HEE what's up Grumpy :biggrin: You will never know what is really in that coffee...........................BITCH JUICE HA HA HA HA


YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


Yeah fuck em if they can't take a joke..............................


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Oct 29 2003, 10:00 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Oct 29 2003, 10:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GRUMPY_@Oct 29 2003, 09:35 AM
> *
> 
> HYDROGIRL-- YOU DRINK TO MUCH COFFEE
> ...


HEE HEE what's up Grumpy :biggrin: You will never know what is really in that coffee...........................BITCH JUICE HA HA HA HA


YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


Yeah fuck em if they can't take a joke..............................[/b][/quote]
OH, THAT ONE I CAN BELIEVE. ALTHOUGH, MY WIFE DOESN'T DRINK COFFEE AND FOR SOME REASON SHE HAS AN ATTITUDE TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

HYRDOGIRL I JUST REALIZED THAT YOU ALWAYS HAVE THAT BIG 64 OZ. CUP WITH YOU :roflmao: BUT I BET THERE MORE THEN COFFEE IN IT.

JD NO.7 OR WILD TURKEY


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 29 2003, 10:10 AM
> *HYRDOGIRL I JUST REALIZED THAT YOU ALWAYS HAVE THAT BIG 64 OZ. CUP WITH YOU :roflmao: BUT I BET THERE MORE THEN COFFEE IN IT.
> 
> JD NO.7 OR WILD TURKEY*


 JD all the way............................HEE HEE also known as BITCH JUICE. Don't fuck with the indian....................HEE HEE

Grump is she part INDIAN? if so that would explain it............ We are always on the war apth when someone crosses us. That's why it is much better to like me then dislike me, you don't want me on your flip side.. My foot will be straight up your ass.........

YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl

PS: SDSTUNNA said I was the only HATER on this topic...........
I only hate on the TRUE **** and WANNA BE"S


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

DON'T FOR GET WANNA BE **** THAT'S EVEN WORSE


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

.. 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Oct 29 2003, 09:27 AM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 29 2003, 10:25 AM
> *..*


 you're crazy LOL


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Oct 29 2003, 11:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Oct 29 2003, 11:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 29 2003, 10:25 AM
> *..*


you're crazy LOL[/b][/quote]
And I'm your CUZ.................. LUV YA

YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 25 2003, 04:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Oct 25 2003, 04:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK HERE WE GOT OURSELFS ANOTHER FUCKING GAME PLAYING PLAYER HATER AND SHIT TALKER!!! WHICH CAR YOU WANT ME TO BRING OUT FOR YOU???? OH YA IF YOU CALLIN ME OUT YOU BETTER BE ON YOUR OWN SWITCH YOU ALL HAVE SEEN MY CARS WHERE'S HOPPINCAPRICES CAR AT???? YA I SOLD SOME OF MY CARS BIG FUCKING DEAL JUST CAUSE I CAN BUILD THEM AND SELL THEM WHO CARES ATLEAST I TURN WRENCHS ON MY OWN SHIT ALONG WITH MY HOMIES I CAN'T FORGET THE HELP THEY GAVE ME SHIT WITH OUT HOMIES HELPIN HOMIES ALOT OF CARS AROUND HERE WOULDN'T BE BUILT AND AS FOR THIS STATEMENT "WHERE'S YOUR CAR? SHUT UP OR PUT UP!!!!! WITH YOUR OWN CAR! " YOU WANT ME TO POST A PIC OF THE TITLE TO THE GREY CUTLASS I BEEN HOPPIN THIS YEAR SO YOU CAN SEE WHO'S NAMES ITS IN?????? ANYWAYS POST YOUR CAR OR SHUT THE FUCK UP DUMB FUCK AND QUIT SHITTIN OUT YOUR MOUTH AND GET THE NUT JUICE OFF YOUR CHIN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH YA HERE ANOTHER ONE OF MY NEW ADDITIONS TO MY CAR LIST I MIGHT JUST BUILD THIS ONE FOR YOUR ASS IF I DON'T SELL IT FIRST








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
I ALREADY ALMOST GOT YOUR AZZ BEAT @ THE KOS! SO SHUT THE PHUCK UP!~


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOPPINCAPRICE+Oct 29 2003, 02:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HOPPINCAPRICE @ Oct 29 2003, 02:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ALREADY ALMOST GOT YOUR AZZ BEAT @ THE KOS! SO SHUT THE PHUCK UP!~[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Oct 29 2003, 02:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Oct 29 2003, 02:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
maybe you should find out who your talkin to before talkin your shit! PLUS I ALLREADY ONE OF THOSE CARS BIOTCH.... AND FOR ANYONE ELSE TRYIN TO LONE A CAR TO HIM... READ THE PREVIOUS COMMENTS..... HIS CARS STUPID AZZ MOFO'S!!!!


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Oct 29 2003, 02:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Oct 29 2003, 02:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
maybe you should find out who your talkin to before talkin your shit! PLUS I ALLREADY DID ONE OF THOSE CARS BIOTCH.... AND FOR ANYONE ELSE TRYIN TO LONE A CAR TO HIM... READ THE PREVIOUS COMMENTS..... HIS CARS STUPID AZZ MOFO'S!!!!


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 29 2003, 02:41 PM
> *:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:*


 WUSSSSSUP ZACK? @ SIDE TO SIDE!!!


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOPPINCAPRICE+Oct 29 2003, 01:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HOPPINCAPRICE @ Oct 29 2003, 01:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 29 2003, 02:41 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:*


WUSSSSSUP ZACK? @ SIDE TO SIDE!!![/b][/quote]
 Im not Zack his name on here is WHAT-IT-DO, Im the President of the the Longview Chapter Royal Image, but anyway Whats Up :cheesy:


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Oct 29 2003, 05:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Oct 29 2003, 05:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Im not Zack his name on here is WHAT-IT-DO, Im the President of the the Longview Chapter Royal Image, but anyway Whats Up :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
WASSSSUP MAN! THIS IS HOPPIN CAPRICE! AT FIRST I WAS JUST PLAYIN BUT NOW....... HMMMMMMM!??? FIRST OFF BIG TONE ALLREADY ALMOST HAD HIS ASS HANDED TO HIM! 2ND @ THAT SAME SHOW HE DIDN'T EVEN WANT TO PROVE HE WAS KING OF THE STREET! THERE WAS A LINCOLN THERE WHO WANTED TO HOP HIM! hmmmmmmm...THAT WHERE PUT UP OR SHUT UP CAME FROM! AGAIN @ 1ST IT WAS AS GENTLEMAN BUT NOW...HMMMM! HE DOESN'T EVEN KNOW WHO I AM.... BUT I KNOW WHO HE IS!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS BE READY! DON'T SLEEP! FIRST DAY OF SPRING I WILL BE CALLIN OUT EVERYONE FOR A GENTLEMAN'S HOP......FOR SOME FOR OTHERS ...... BE READY! oH YEAH JUST TP LET YOU ALL KNOW JUST BECAUSE I JUST GOT ON THIS SIGHT DOESN'T MEAN I HAVEN'T BEEN RIDIN' SINCE 92!!! bIOTCH!


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOPPINCAPRICE+Oct 29 2003, 04:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HOPPINCAPRICE @ Oct 29 2003, 04:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WASSSSUP MAN! THIS IS HOPPIN CAPRICE! AT FIRST I WAS JUST PLAYIN BUT NOW....... HMMMMMMM!??? FIRST OFF BIG TONE ALLREADY ALMOST HAD HIS ASS HANDED TO HIM! 2ND @ THAT SAME SHOW HE DIDN'T EVEN WANT TO PROVE HE WAS KING OF THE STREET! THERE WAS A LINCOLN THERE WHO WANTED TO HOP HIM! hmmmmmmm...THAT WHERE PUT UP OR SHUT UP CAME FROM! AGAIN @ 1ST IT WAS AS GENTLEMAN BUT NOW...HMMMM! HE DOESN'T EVEN KNOW WHO I AM.... BUT I KNOW WHO HE IS!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS BE READY! DON'T SLEEP! FIRST DAY OF SPRING I WILL BE CALLIN OUT EVERYONE FOR A GENTLEMAN'S HOP......FOR SOME FOR OTHERS ...... BE READY! oH YEAH JUST TP LET YOU ALL KNOW JUST BECAUSE I JUST GOT ON THIS SIGHT DOESN'T MEAN I HAVEN'T BEEN RIDIN' SINCE 92!!! bIOTCH![/b][/quote]
   Im still confused, are you mad at me for something, I don't think we have met yet so if you think im somebody else sorry bro, this is me here










Hope that clears things up, I have no idea who you are and Im pretty sure we have never met, but hey Whats UPPPPP Anyways  :biggrin: :cheesy: 



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Oct 29 2003, 04:42 PM


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

hey lowriderlegend...

are you making new friends???? :biggrin: 

hoppin caprice it good to see that you are motivated to hop people but dont you think you are going about it the wrong way!

it may just be me but it seem like you are kinda mad or pissed off at the people on here!? 

you say you know who big tony is but he dosnt know who you are, well go up to him and say hi next time, come up to me to and say hi. we are a family here, on the north west.

if you have a car that can hop great bring it out next year, if you get the crown cool, 

you said that you almost had tony beat at the last k.o.s.
what car did you have that almost beat him? 

anyways gotta go...


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 29 2003, 06:00 PM
> *hey lowriderlegend...
> 
> are you making new friends???? :biggrin:
> ...


 IT WASN'T ME WHO HAD THE CAR.... I EVEN SAID THE FIRST I GOT ON HERE NON DISRESPECT BUT HE HAS TO SAY CHIN CHECKIN OR SOMETHIN LIKE THAT....IT MAKES ME THINK! HMMMM! PRETTY SOON I'LL SAY WHO I AM AND WATCH HOW EVERYONES ATTITUDE CHANGES...


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Oct 29 2003, 05:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Oct 29 2003, 05:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Im still confused, are you mad at me for something, I don't think we have met yet so if you think im somebody else sorry bro, this is me here










Hope that clears things up, I have no idea who you are and Im pretty sure we have never met, but hey Whats UPPPPP Anyways  :biggrin: :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
NUTTIN TOWARDS YOU AT ALL!


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOPPINCAPRICE+Oct 29 2003, 05:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HOPPINCAPRICE @ Oct 29 2003, 05:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NUTTIN TOWARDS YOU AT ALL![/b][/quote]
Sounds good homie, I was like man what did I say, lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Its all good bro, see you out there checkin bumper  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 29 2003, 05:00 PM
> *hey lowriderlegend...
> 
> are you making new friends???? :biggrin:
> ...


 Whats up my Canadian Brother, :biggrin: Trying to make new friends on here :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Man that lincoln is cleeean!!!!!! You ever bring it to the BLVD show? i dont remeber seeing it but there was alot of rides out there, Do you have the engine done too? Who did the hardlines?


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Oct 29 2003, 05:59 PM
> *Man that lincoln is cleeean!!!!!! You ever bring it to the BLVD show? i dont remeber seeing it but there was alot of rides out there, Do you have the engine done too? Who did the hardlines?*


 http://www.layitlow.com/members/WickedOne/

Here is some more info for yeah, Royal Image Longview Chapter helped me put the dro's in and then Zack from Side 2 Side in Auburn hooked up the trunk with a make over with lines and the material, thanks for the compliment and yeah I hit up all the shows when I can, thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOPPINCAPRICE+Oct 29 2003, 12:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HOPPINCAPRICE @ Oct 29 2003, 12:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe you should find out who your talkin to before talkin your shit! PLUS I ALLREADY DID ONE OF THOSE CARS BIOTCH.... AND FOR ANYONE ELSE TRYIN TO LONE A CAR TO HIM... READ THE PREVIOUS COMMENTS..... HIS CARS STUPID AZZ MOFO'S!!!![/b][/quote]
 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Nov 2 2003, 03:45 AM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Just saw the homie DEMO up on the Truucha website betting money and doing the damn thang, Be safe on your vacation bro and try to come home early  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOPPINCAPRICE+Oct 29 2003, 03:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HOPPINCAPRICE @ Oct 29 2003, 03:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WASSSSUP MAN! THIS IS HOPPIN CAPRICE! AT FIRST I WAS JUST PLAYIN BUT NOW....... HMMMMMMM!??? FIRST OFF BIG TONE ALLREADY ALMOST HAD HIS ASS HANDED TO HIM! 2ND @ THAT SAME SHOW HE DIDN'T EVEN WANT TO PROVE HE WAS KING OF THE STREET! THERE WAS A LINCOLN THERE WHO WANTED TO HOP HIM! hmmmmmmm...THAT WHERE PUT UP OR SHUT UP CAME FROM! AGAIN @ 1ST IT WAS AS GENTLEMAN BUT NOW...HMMMM! HE DOESN'T EVEN KNOW WHO I AM.... BUT I KNOW WHO HE IS!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS BE READY! DON'T SLEEP! FIRST DAY OF SPRING I WILL BE CALLIN OUT EVERYONE FOR A GENTLEMAN'S HOP......FOR SOME FOR OTHERS ...... BE READY! oH YEAH JUST TP LET YOU ALL KNOW JUST BECAUSE I JUST GOT ON THIS SIGHT DOESN'T MEAN I HAVEN'T BEEN RIDIN' SINCE 92!!! bIOTCH![/b][/quote]
 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Nov 2 2003, 03:47 AM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Where you at Big Nick, Hard at work putting that tape together of the Hopp :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

whats up every one?
whats up lowrider legend?
where is nicki?


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Oct 29 2003, 06:59 PM
> *whats up every one?
> whats up lowrider legend?
> where is nicki?*


 Whats up Grumpy, Nick was having some computer problems a couple days ago must not be fixed, LOL hope he is working on that tape can't wait to get it :cheesy:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

What up LocalPride, You have mail homie :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> > :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> maybe you should find out who your talkin to before talkin your shit! PLUS I ALLREADY ONE OF THOSE CARS BIOTCH.... AND FOR ANYONE ELSE TRYIN TO LONE A CAR TO HIM... READ THE PREVIOUS COMMENTS..... HIS CARS STUPID AZZ MOFO'S!!!!
> ...


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOPPINCAPRICE+Oct 29 2003, 02:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HOPPINCAPRICE @ Oct 29 2003, 02:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Oct 29 2003, 02:17 PM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0*


maybe you should find out who your talkin to before talkin your shit! PLUS I ALLREADY ONE OF THOSE CARS BIOTCH.... AND FOR ANYONE ELSE TRYIN TO LONE A CAR TO HIM... READ THE PREVIOUS COMMENTS..... HIS CARS STUPID AZZ MOFO'S!!!![/b][/quote]
Where you talkin to me or someone else??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

WHATS UP FAMILY, STILL NO COMPUTER SO I'M GOING TO BUY ANOTHER THIS WEEKEND.................................. :thumbsup:


----------



## monte madness (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 29 2003, 11:33 PM
> *WHATS UP FAMILY, STILL NO COMPUTER SO I'M GOING TO BUY ANOTHER THIS WEEKEND.................................. :thumbsup:*


 HEY BRO, GIVE ME A CALL AS SOON YOU GET UP AND RUNNING. I'VE GOT SOME INFO ON THE CHRISTMAS PARTY I NEED TO E-MAIL TO YA.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 29 2003, 10:33 PM
> *WHATS UP FAMILY, STILL NO COMPUTER SO I'M GOING TO BUY ANOTHER THIS WEEKEND.................................. :thumbsup:*


 Dude your getting a Dell, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Couldn't resist homie, j/p


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOPPINCAPRICE+Oct 29 2003, 04:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HOPPINCAPRICE @ Oct 29 2003, 04:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--milkweed_@Oct 29 2003, 06:00 PM
> *hey lowriderlegend...
> 
> are you making new friends???? :biggrin:
> ...


IT WASN'T ME WHO HAD THE CAR.... I EVEN SAID THE FIRST I GOT ON HERE NON DISRESPECT BUT HE HAS TO SAY CHIN CHECKIN OR SOMETHIN LIKE THAT....IT MAKES ME THINK! HMMMM! PRETTY SOON I'LL SAY WHO I AM AND WATCH HOW EVERYONES ATTITUDE CHANGES...[/b][/quote]
 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Nov 2 2003, 03:48 AM


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

:wave: i was just at a movie set it was fun but tooo damn cold


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WHATS UP LOCAL PRIDE? WHAT THE HELL IS GOIN ON IN THE Y-A-K?

JUST GOT SOME PICTURES OF SOME GOOD HOPPS. I WILL TRY TO FIGURE THEM OUT. MAYBE I WILL SEND THEM TO LOWRIDERLEGEND TO POST SINCE I CAN'T FIGURE IT OUT.
I AM HEADED TO THE AUCTION RIGHT NOW SO I WILL HIT YOU ALL LATER.
:twak:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Oct 30 2003, 09:38 AM
> *WHATS UP LOCAL PRIDE? WHAT THE HELL IS GOIN ON IN THE Y-A-K?
> 
> JUST GOT SOME PICTURES OF SOME GOOD HOPPS. I WILL TRY TO FIGURE THEM OUT. MAYBE I WILL SEND THEM TO LOWRIDERLEGEND TO POST SINCE I CAN'T FIGURE IT OUT.
> ...


 Send them on over homie,  [email protected] :cheesy: I will be back in a hr or so I can web ready them right up bro


----------



## babybluecaprice (Sep 24, 2003)

hey why doesnt everybody get along. I love the sport but please we dont need violence. just put up the crown's or something like that. where is the hop i wanna know i will attend. 

thanks junior


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 30 2003, 01:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Oct 30 2003, 01:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO I DIDN'T SAY CHIN CHECKIN RE-READ IT JUST LIKE YOU TOLD EVERYONE ELSE TO RE READ YOUR COMMENT ABOUT MY OWN CAR[/b][/quote]
IT WAS A SAMOAN DUDE OR FILIPINO OR SOMETHIN' WHO HANDED YOUR ASS TO YA! IF I'M NOT MISTAKEN I THINK THEY TRIED TO HOP YOU BUT I THINK YOU'RE UPPER CONTROL ARM WAS BUSTED! ... MAYBE YOU JUST FORGOT OR SOMETHIN' HUH? OH YAEH I HAVE A LIFE BITCH SO I'M NOT ON THE COMPUTER AS MUCH AS YOU FAT MUTHAFUCKA!


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey Hoppin Caprice hit me back up homie :cheesy:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 29 2003, 09:52 PM
> *What up LocalPride, You have mail homie :biggrin: :cheesy:*


 Fo sho!!!! Good looking out, Damn my hommie with the 69 signed up for a account and still hasnt been able to get on, WTF!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Oct 30 2003, 09:38 AM
> *WHATS UP LOCAL PRIDE? WHAT THE HELL IS GOIN ON IN THE Y-A-K?
> 
> JUST GOT SOME PICTURES OF SOME GOOD HOPPS. I WILL TRY TO FIGURE THEM OUT. MAYBE I WILL SEND THEM TO LOWRIDERLEGEND TO POST SINCE I CAN'T FIGURE IT OUT.
> ...


 Same shit going on around here its gettimng cold as fuck!!!! or send me the pics ill post them either way Grumpy [email protected]


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOPPINCAPRICE+Oct 30 2003, 03:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HOPPINCAPRICE @ Oct 30 2003, 03:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS A SAMOAN DUDE OR FILIPINO OR SOMETHIN' WHO HANDED YOUR ASS TO YA! IF I'M NOT MISTAKEN I THINK THEY TRIED TO HOP YOU BUT I THINK YOU'RE UPPER CONTROL ARM WAS BUSTED! ... MAYBE YOU JUST FORGOT OR SOMETHIN' HUH? OH YAEH I HAVE A LIFE BITCH SO I'M NOT ON THE COMPUTER AS MUCH AS YOU FAT MUTHAFUCKA![/b][/quote]
 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Nov 2 2003, 03:50 AM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Oct 30 2003, 06:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Oct 30 2003, 06:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 29 2003, 09:52 PM
> *What up LocalPride, You have mail homie :biggrin:  :cheesy:*


Fo sho!!!! Good looking out, Damn my hommie with the 69 signed up for a account and still hasnt been able to get on, WTF!![/b][/quote]
Shoot I could set it up for you boy in about 5min, just send me a pm with the info you want like name to go by and stuff I will set you up, no Prob, whatever I can do to help, let me know, he wont be the first account I hooked up for somebody


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Oct 30 2003, 06:38 AM
> *WHATS UP LOCAL PRIDE? WHAT THE HELL IS GOIN ON IN THE Y-A-K?
> 
> JUST GOT SOME PICTURES OF SOME GOOD HOPPS. I WILL TRY TO FIGURE THEM OUT. MAYBE I WILL SEND THEM TO LOWRIDERLEGEND TO POST SINCE I CAN'T FIGURE IT OUT.
> ...


 COLD AND WINDY ASS FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509+Oct 30 2003, 09:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (grapevine509 @ Oct 30 2003, 09:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GRUMPY_@Oct 30 2003, 06:38 AM
> *WHATS UP LOCAL PRIDE? WHAT THE HELL IS GOIN ON IN THE Y-A-K?
> 
> JUST GOT SOME PICTURES OF SOME GOOD HOPPS.  I WILL TRY TO FIGURE THEM OUT.  MAYBE I WILL SEND THEM TO LOWRIDERLEGEND TO POST SINCE I CAN'T FIGURE IT OUT.
> ...


COLD AND WINDY ASS FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!  [/b][/quote]
:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 


Whats Up Pacific Northwest :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

its really cold up here in canada :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Its cold here too A LOL


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 31 2003, 12:22 AM
> *Its cold here too A LOL*


 come on now get it right it "eh" not "A"


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

SORRY I DON'T KNOW HOW TO SPELL THE CANADIAN LANGUAGE IN THE STATES IT'S "A" LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Oct 31 2003, 12:45 AM


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

the canadian language lol

no prob 

now for my american


ya'll take care now


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 31 2003, 12:50 AM
> *the canadian language lol
> 
> no prob
> ...


 YOU FORGOT "YA'EAR" IN THAT STATEMENT LOL


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYBODY!!! :wave: 


YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 31 2003, 09:32 AM
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYBODY!!! :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 YEAH, HAPPY HALLOWEEN STINKY BRITCHES.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Oct 31 2003, 09:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Oct 31 2003, 09:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Hydrogirl_@Oct 31 2003, 09:32 AM
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYBODY!!!  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH, HAPPY HALLOWEEN STINKY BRITCHES.[/b][/quote]
Yeah but you LUV me..........................


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 30 2003, 07:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Oct 30 2003, 07:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK I STILL DON'T SEE WHO I GOT MY ASS HANDED TO ME??? EXPLAIN THAT ONE HU AND YOU MUST HAVE FORGOT HOW TO READ CAUSE I SAID I WOULD HAVE HOPPED THEM BUT IT WAS NOT MY CHOICE TO HOP OR NOT OT WAS MY HOMIES AND NOT IT WASN'T THE A-ARM YOU MUST NOT KNOW WHAT CAR YOU WHERE LOOKING AT OR YOU DON'T KNOW ABOUT CARS AND YA I AM FAT SO FUCKING WHAT AT LEAST I HAVE BALLS ENOUGH TO SAY WHO I AM ON HERE AND NOT HIDE UNDER A FALSE NAME AND BE TO SCARED TO ADMIT WHO I AM OR TO SCARED TO POST MY CAR AND I DO HAVE A LIFE JUST CAUSE MY LIFE GIVES ME THE OPP TO GET ON THE COMPUTER WHEN EVER I WANT DON'T HATE YOU FUCKER HATER POST YOU CAR OR REPLY BACK TO A PM SHIT I HAVE SENT YOU 2 NOW MUST BE TO SCARED TO REPLY BACK TO THAT TOO! OH YA AND THE ONLY BITCH AROUND HERE IS THE ONE YOU SEE IN THE MORNING WHEN YOU LOOK IN THE MIRROR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OHYA I ASKED YOU WHERE YOUR CADI WAS NOW IF YOU BUILT ONE YOU CAN'T AWNSER THAT EITHER WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU HAVE A CLUE???????????[/b][/quote]
CHECK THIS OUT BRO OBVIOUSLY YOU DON'T KNOW WHO YOUR FUCKIN WITH AND YOU HAVE NO FUCKING CAR CAUSE i NOR DOES ANYONE ELSE KNOW WHO YOU ARE, MAYBE YOU HAVE A CAPRICE I'VE NEVER SEEN IT! SO WHY DON'T YOU PULL UP OR SHUT UP BEFORE YOU GET SMACKED THE FUCKUP!! BITCH ASS HATERS RUNNING AROUND THIS MF WELL HERE'S SOME HATERADE FOR THAT ASS. YEAH AND BEFORE YOU CAN SAY IT YES I HAVE A CAR "SHOW CAR" THAT IS!! SO TAKE YOUR ASS TO THE DRAWING BOARD AND BUILD A CAR THAT DOES SOMETHING. CAUSE TONY'S CARS HAVE ALWAYS DONE SOMETHING AND HAD LOTION UP UNDER THEM!!!
PEACE OUT TO ALL THE RIDERS AND FUCK THE HATER"S QUIT BITIN ON TAILPIPE'S BITCH!!!!!!


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Oct 31 2003, 09:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Oct 31 2003, 09:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Hydrogirl_@Oct 31 2003, 09:32 AM
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYBODY!!!  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH, HAPPY HALLOWEEN STINKY BRITCHES.[/b][/quote]
LOL, Sup Grump Dogg, You gonna send me those pics of the hop or what  :cheesy:


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 31 2003, 01:13 AM
> *its really cold up here in canada :biggrin: :wave:*


 Sup NORTHWESTERN riders!!!
Shit, you guys think you got it cold????

Here in Montana it was fuckin 17 degrees yesterday!!!!!



HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!!!


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE+Oct 31 2003, 11:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HATERADE @ Oct 31 2003, 11:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHECK THIS OUT BRO OBVIOUSLY YOU DON'T KNOW WHO YOUR FUCKIN WITH AND YOU HAVE NO FUCKING CAR CAUSE i NOR DOES ANYONE ELSE KNOW WHO YOU ARE, MAYBE YOU HAVE A CAPRICE I'VE NEVER SEEN IT! SO WHY DON'T YOU PULL UP OR SHUT UP BEFORE YOU GET SMACKED THE FUCKUP!! BITCH ASS HATERS RUNNING AROUND THIS MF WELL HERE'S SOME HATERADE FOR THAT ASS. YEAH AND BEFORE YOU CAN SAY IT YES I HAVE A CAR "SHOW CAR" THAT IS!! SO TAKE YOUR ASS TO THE DRAWING BOARD AND BUILD A CAR THAT DOES SOMETHING. CAUSE TONY'S CARS HAVE ALWAYS DONE SOMETHING AND HAD LOTION UP UNDER THEM!!!
PEACE OUT TO ALL THE RIDERS AND FUCK THE HATER"S QUIT BITIN ON TAILPIPE'S BITCH!!!!!![/b][/quote]
HATERADE? ON WUT BIOTCH?


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 31 2003, 03:06 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Oct 31 2003, 03:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--milkweed_@Oct 31 2003, 12:50 AM
> *the canadian language  lol
> 
> no prob
> ...


YOU FORGOT "YA'EAR" IN THAT STATEMENT LOL[/b][/quote]
SO WHEN DO YOU THINK YOU'RE CAR WILL BE READY? i WANT EVERYONE TO HEAR THIS RESPONSE WHEN YOU'RE READY TO HOP FOR THE CROWN YOU DON'T DESERVE LET ME KNOW! CALLIN YOU OUT! YA HEARD!? TIME AND PLACE? SO EVERYONE OUT THERE READIN THIS LET HIM KNOW...... WHAT'S REALLY GOOD? I'M READY ARE YOU?


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

SHIT DOG YOU AIN'T GOT NOTHIN, YOUR PROBABLY BUTT HURT CAUSE TONY HOPPED ON YOUR ASS BEFORE AND NOW YOU THINK YOU CAN COME BACK AND HAVE A CHANCE!! HA HA TONY WILL OUT BUILD AND OUT HOP YOU ANY DAY BITCH


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOPPINCAPRICE+Oct 31 2003, 01:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HOPPINCAPRICE @ Oct 31 2003, 01:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO WHEN DO YOU THINK YOU'RE CAR WILL BE READY? i WANT EVERYONE TO HEAR THIS RESPONSE WHEN YOU'RE READY TO HOP FOR THE CROWN YOU DON'T DESERVE LET ME KNOW! CALLIN YOU OUT! YA HEARD!? TIME AND PLACE? SO EVERYONE OUT THERE READIN THIS LET HIM KNOW...... WHAT'S REALLY GOOD? I'M READY ARE YOU?[/b][/quote]
 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Nov 2 2003, 03:52 AM


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 31 2003, 07:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Oct 31 2003, 07:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SINCE YOU ARE SCARED TO EVEN POST YOUR CAR ON HERE THAT MEANS YOU DON'T HAVE ONE SO FUCK YOURSELF WHEN YOU POST A CAR I MIGHT THINK ABOUT TAKING YOU UP ON YOUR OFFER TO HOP AND FAR HAS ME NOT DESRVEING THE CROWN YOU AREA FUCKIN TARD THAT CAN'T READ "IT'S NOT MINE DUMB FUCK IT'S MY HOMIE'S" SORRY I ONLY SPEAK ENGLISH NOT TARD WHICH YOU ARE USED TOO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: POST YOUR CAR "BIOTCH" OR GET THE FUCK OFF THIS SITE[/b][/quote]
I THOUGHT THE FUCKIN TITLE WAS IN YOUR NAME... PUT THE BURGER DOWN AND BRING THE CAR OUT BITCH!!!!!!!! WHY POST UP WHEN WE CAN NOSE UP!!???? SO WHEN AND WHERE!


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Oct 31 2003, 05:06 PM
> *SHIT DOG YOU AIN'T GOT NOTHIN, YOUR PROBABLY BUTT HURT CAUSE TONY HOPPED ON YOUR ASS BEFORE AND NOW YOU THINK YOU CAN COME BACK AND HAVE A CHANCE!! HA HA TONY WILL OUT BUILD AND OUT HOP YOU ANY DAY BITCH*


 HOW LONG DID IT TAKE TO GET TONY'S DICK IN YOUR ASS WHEN HE DOESN'T KNOW WHERE IT IS! EXCEPT WHEN IT'S IN YOUR MOUTH!! WHERE'S YOUR BUTT PIRATE?OH YEAH IT'S HALOWEEN ... RIGHT NOW YOU'RE PROBABLY IN A CHEERLEADER OUTFIT! WITH YOUR SKIRT PULLED UP SHOWIN EVERYONE YOUR THONG! BITCH!


----------



## HOPPINCAPRICE (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE+Oct 31 2003, 11:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HATERADE @ Oct 31 2003, 11:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHECK THIS OUT BRO OBVIOUSLY YOU DON'T KNOW WHO YOUR FUCKIN WITH AND YOU HAVE NO FUCKING CAR CAUSE i NOR DOES ANYONE ELSE KNOW WHO YOU ARE, MAYBE YOU HAVE A CAPRICE I'VE NEVER SEEN IT! SO WHY DON'T YOU PULL UP OR SHUT UP BEFORE YOU GET SMACKED THE FUCKUP!! BITCH ASS HATERS RUNNING AROUND THIS MF WELL HERE'S SOME HATERADE FOR THAT ASS. YEAH AND BEFORE YOU CAN SAY IT YES I HAVE A CAR "SHOW CAR" THAT IS!! SO TAKE YOUR ASS TO THE DRAWING BOARD AND BUILD A CAR THAT DOES SOMETHING. CAUSE TONY'S CARS HAVE ALWAYS DONE SOMETHING AND HAD LOTION UP UNDER THEM!!!
PEACE OUT TO ALL THE RIDERS AND FUCK THE HATER"S QUIT BITIN ON TAILPIPE'S BITCH!!!!!![/b][/quote]
I ALMOST DON'T WANT TO TALK TO YOU ONLINE CUZ YOU'RE PROBABLY JACKIN OFF READIN MY SHIT! SO WIPE OFF YOUR HANDS AND NOSE UP BUTT SLUT!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

TONE, WHATS THIS DUDES PROBLEM IS IT SOMETHING PERSONAL, OR JUST HATING?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOPPINCAPRICE+Oct 31 2003, 06:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HOPPINCAPRICE @ Oct 31 2003, 06:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ALMOST DON'T WANT TO TALK TO YOU ONLINE CUZ YOU'RE PROBABLY JACKIN OFF READIN MY SHIT! SO WIPE OFF YOUR HANDS AND NOSE UP BUTT SLUT!!!!!![/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 31 2003, 07:09 PM
> *TONE, WHATS THIS DUDES PROBLEM IS IT SOMETHING PERSONAL, OR JUST HATING?*


DON'T SWEAT HIM CAUSE I'M NOT 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Nov 2 2003, 03:54 AM


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Oct 31 2003, 10:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Oct 31 2003, 10:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, Sup Grump Dogg, You gonna send me those pics of the hop or what  :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
yeah, i will but i have to get them uploaded first.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

lets try not to get our topic locked out. i feel what is goin on there tone, but if you just ignore him, he will eventually make it to a show. if he has a car then, well we will just have to hop all over his shit.

grumpy


----------



## WHAT-IT-DO (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOPPINCAPRICE+Oct 29 2003, 02:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HOPPINCAPRICE @ Oct 29 2003, 02:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Oct 29 2003, 02:41 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:*


WUSSSSSUP ZACK? @ SIDE TO SIDE!!![/b][/quote]
whats up hoppincaprice whats going on buddy


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Nov 1 2003, 11:05 AM
> *lets try not to get our topic locked out.  i feel what is goin on there tone, but if you just ignore him, he will eventually make it to a show.  if he has a car then, well we will just have to hop all over his shit.
> 
> grumpy*


I FEEL YA GRUMPY  



Last edited by BIGTONY at Nov 2 2003, 03:54 AM


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

wat up big T, grumpy, big N, lowriderL,

how was everyones halloween, mine was good.
i didn't blow off any of my fingers,


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Nov 1 2003, 03:47 PM
> *wat up big T, grumpy, big N, lowriderL,
> 
> how was everyones halloween, mine was good.
> i didn't blow off any of my fingers,*


 LOL, Whats Up Milkweed, Halloween was good, the kids had a great time :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Nov 1 2003, 05:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Nov 1 2003, 05:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--milkweed_@Nov 1 2003, 03:47 PM
> *wat up big T,  grumpy, big N, lowriderL,
> 
> how was everyones halloween, mine was good.
> i didn't blow off any of my fingers,*


LOL, Whats Up Milkweed, Halloween was good, the kids had a great time :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I AM ON THE WAY TO THE TOO SHORT CONCERT I WILL LET YOU ALL KNOW HOW IT WAS. ITS GONNA BE TIGHT.
GRUMPY


----------



## UR BABYS DADDY (Oct 27, 2003)

:angry: HOPPINCAPRICE what are you trying to do .......... :dunno: how do i say this hum........shut the fuck up or pull up. big tone dont need to prove shit to you ,bish made ass ,
or anyone else for that matter!!!!!! so take your hopin hydros model back to your room in your moms house and zipp it stupid  STOP THE SHIT TALKIN AND GET READY FO NEXT YEAR!!!!
THAT'S ALL FOLKS ...................FROM DA AZ


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Nov 1 2003, 06:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Nov 1 2003, 06:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AM ON THE WAY TO THE TOO SHORT CONCERT I WILL LET YOU ALL KNOW HOW IT WAS. ITS GONNA BE TIGHT.
GRUMPY[/b][/quote]
biaaaaaatch famous words

have fun at the concert, bring me back a bitch or two :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Happy delayed halloween to all, hope you all gots tons of candy cause i know i did, i took my boy in the freezing cold to get some. :0


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Nov 1 2003, 10:04 PM
> *Happy delayed halloween to all, hope you all gots tons of candy cause i know i did, i took my boy in the freezing cold to get some. :0*


 Same here buddy, I got three kids, So Lots of Candy, LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Nov 1 2003, 07:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Nov 1 2003, 07:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AM ON THE WAY TO THE TOO SHORT CONCERT I WILL LET YOU ALL KNOW HOW IT WAS. ITS GONNA BE TIGHT.
GRUMPY[/b][/quote]
Hey GRUMPY........
Let me know how the concert went, I am going to see Too Short tonight here in town. If you can believe that shit, Too Short actually coming to MONTANA!!!
Fucking amazing!
Bone Thugs came a couple of months ago, but their bitch asses lip synced the fuckin concert! Talk about some weak ass shit! :angry: 
Talk to you later Grumps!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

TOO SHORT WAS TIGHT. I DON'T KNOW ABOUT YOU GUYS BUT THAT SOME REAL SHIT TO SEE HIM IN CONCERT. IT KINDA TAKES YOU BACK TO THE 80'S AND YOU START REMEMBERING THINGS THAT WERE OTHERWISE FORGOTTEN.

WHATS UP UNLIMITED? WHATS WITH KC NOT WANTING NONE?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

:wave: Everybody, been busy here.....Motor is out of GP and new V-6 going in.Yeah that's what I'm talking about. Look out 2004...



YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Nov 3 2003, 11:04 AM
> *:wave: Everybody, been busy here.....Motor is out of GP and new V-6 going in.Yeah that's what I'm talking about. Look out 2004...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: what's up homies!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Nov 3 2003, 02:40 PM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: what's up homies!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 What up Brotha :cheesy: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Nov 3 2003, 02:40 PM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: what's up homies!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 WHATS UP PERRRO? WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING? I AM SITTING AT HOME GETTING READY TO WATCH FEAR FACTOR WITH THE WIFE. YOU GUYS HAVE FUN, AND BRANDI, KEEP AWAY FROM THE COFFEE :twak: :twak:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

:wave: 

sup north west ppl
burrr its getting cold


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Nov 3 2003, 10:09 AM
> *TOO SHORT WAS TIGHT.  I DON'T KNOW ABOUT YOU GUYS BUT THAT SOME REAL SHIT TO SEE HIM IN CONCERT.  IT KINDA TAKES YOU BACK TO THE 80'S AND YOU START REMEMBERING THINGS THAT WERE OTHERWISE FORGOTTEN.
> 
> WHATS UP UNLIMITED?  WHATS WITH KC NOT WANTING NONE?*


Sup Grumpy?
Went to the concert last night! Damn that shit was tight! Played about 95% old school bringin back tons of memories of back when I was young! My ass is gettin old! lol
They served alcohol at the theater where he performed, so I really don't remember much of anything after the concert! :0 



Last edited by sneakyboy1 at Nov 4 2003, 12:59 AM


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

UCE PORTLAND WILL BE THROWIN ANOTHER BBQ NEXT YEAR- DETAILS TO COME- ANY SUPPORT OR EVENT IDEAS PLEASE HIT ME UP!! TIME TO SUPPORT THE OREGON SIDE FOR THE 2004.


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Nov 3 2003, 06:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Nov 3 2003, 06:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--grapevine509_@Nov 3 2003, 02:40 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: what's up homies!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


WHATS UP PERRRO? WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING? I AM SITTING AT HOME GETTING READY TO WATCH FEAR FACTOR WITH THE WIFE. YOU GUYS HAVE FUN, AND BRANDI, KEEP AWAY FROM THE COFFEE :twak: :twak:[/b][/quote]
natha,... just ''internet lowride'n''and chill'n in tha mutha fuck'n cold!!!!! can't wait 4 next year!!!!,.. what to do first?????,..waz up big nick when you gonna be done with tha dvd homie???? cant wait to see that shit!!!!


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

WHATS UP NICK WHEN IS THE DVD COMING OUT GET ON THE BALL GET THE DVD OUT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

where is nick at????

are we gonna have to put his face on a milk carton and claim him as a lost child????


----------



## LIL_GRUMP (Nov 7, 2003)

TESTING


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL_GRUMP_@Nov 6 2003, 09:45 PM
> *TESTING *


 What up Lil Grump Dogg uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL_GRUMP (Nov 7, 2003)

WHATS UP HOMIES SITTING AT HOME LOOKING AT THE NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZIE AND WAITING FOR THE NEW LOWRIDER PLAYSTATION 2 GAME TO COME OUT SO IF ANYONE HEARS ABOUT IF GIVE ME A SHOUT OUT!


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL_GRUMP_@Nov 6 2003, 09:57 PM
> *WHATS UP HOMIES SITTING AT HOME LOOKING AT THE NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZIE AND WAITING FOR THE NEW LOWRIDER PLAYSTATION 2 GAME TO COME OUT SO IF ANYONE HEARS ABOUT IF GIVE ME A SHOUT OUT! *


 Played it in Vegas homie its tight


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL_GRUMP_@Nov 6 2003, 08:57 PM
> *WHATS UP HOMIES SITTING AT HOME LOOKING AT THE NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZIE AND WAITING FOR THE NEW LOWRIDER PLAYSTATION 2 GAME TO COME OUT SO IF ANYONE HEARS ABOUT IF GIVE ME A SHOUT OUT! *


 i just put a 5$ deposit on one at the store today...comming out in a couple weeks...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Just an Great announcement Jenda's Custom Auto in Portland, OR is how the Northwest's >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

OFFICIAL BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULIC'S DISTRIBUTOR......................

Yep, it's a wrap everybody, we like to have the best and we believe that this product is the best out there. We seen it, we have tested it, and we how have it for anyone interested. Have a big order coming in next week so if you are interested call Paul with all your questions. 503-710-0947. 

Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Nov 7 2003, 03:01 PM
> *Just an Great announcement Jenda's Custom Auto in Portland, OR is how the Northwest's >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> OFFICIAL BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULIC'S DISTRIBUTOR......................
> ...


 THOUGHT YOU WERE DOWN WITH CCE? WHAT THE HELL IS BLACK MAGIC??


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX+Nov 7 2003, 10:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (USOPDX @ Nov 7 2003, 10:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Hydrogirl_@Nov 7 2003, 03:01 PM
> *Just an Great announcement Jenda's Custom Auto in Portland, OR is how the Northwest's >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> OFFICIAL BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULIC'S DISTRIBUTOR......................
> ...


THOUGHT YOU WERE DOWN WITH CCE? WHAT THE HELL IS BLACK MAGIC??[/b][/quote]
THE BEST................................Weren't you in vegas, did you see the hop? The winner cars were running BLACK MAGIC. VOODOO is all BLACK MAGIC. Believe me this is some outrages shit here. The quailty is outstanding and innovation is behond compair. It's just that good..


Your Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST TEASIN- NOT MANY BLACK MAGIC TRUNKS AROUND HERE..... YET ANYWAY. BEST OF LUCK.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Congrats Jenda's I would like One of there pumps but I think its to heavy for Santa's bag


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

SHIIIT IF EVERYONE HAD PISTON PUMP'S THE COULD WIN HOP'S TOO !!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WHATS UP EVERYBODY? WHAT IS LOCAL PRIDE DOIN? WHERE IS LITTLE NICKY. HAHAHAHA 

LOWRIDERLEGEND WHATS UP? 

WHERE ARE THE JENDAS? I HAVEN'T SEEN MUCH PEDO BEING TALKED

BAKERSFIELD ARE YOU ON THIS THING? 

WHERE IS MY HOMEBOYS FROM TOP?
UNLIMITED ARE YOU UP?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Nothing just chilling in the damn cold!!! :angry: Whats cracking in spokane? i may be up there next weekend have to check out the bars,,,,,,, :0


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Speaking of this Black Magic hydro stuff who has ran anything made by them other than the Jendas? :biggrin:


----------



## UR BABYS DADDY (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Nov 7 2003, 07:52 PM
> *WHATS UP EVERYBODY?  WHAT IS LOCAL PRIDE DOIN?  WHERE IS LITTLE NICKY.  HAHAHAHA
> 
> LOWRIDERLEGEND WHATS UP?
> ...


THIS TOPIC MUST DIE, PLEASE


----------



## UR BABYS DADDY (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Nov 7 2003, 07:52 PM
> *WHATS UP EVERYBODY? WHAT IS LOCAL PRIDE DOIN? WHERE IS LITTLE NICKY. HAHAHAHA
> 
> LOWRIDERLEGEND WHATS UP?
> ...


 HI PAPY CHULO I MIS JEW MEHO


----------



## 3wheelnlincoln (Jul 24, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

What up Everybody


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

well then make it die. otherwise don't quote my shit unless you know me or are challenging me.


----------



## UR BABYS DADDY (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Nov 8 2003, 03:19 PM
> *well then make it die. otherwise don't quote my shit unless you know me or are challenging me.*


    WHY ARE JOO TLKIN TO'S ME LIKE DIS MEHO  JOO SAVAS WHO I AMA VATO MIS YOU PAPE CHULO


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Nov 8 2003, 05:19 PM
> *well then make it die. otherwise don't quote my shit unless you know me or are challenging me.*


 WHATS UP GRUMPY !!!!!!
WHO'S THIS NEW MOTHER FUCKER


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Nov 4 2003, 11:17 AM
> *UCE PORTLAND WILL BE THROWIN ANOTHER BBQ NEXT YEAR- DETAILS TO COME- ANY SUPPORT OR EVENT IDEAS PLEASE HIT ME UP!! TIME TO SUPPORT THE OREGON SIDE FOR THE 2004.*


 WHATS UP RYAN, IM HAVING COMPUTER PROBLEMS AND IM NOT ON HERE MUCH BUT I WANT TO HELP WITH YOUR BBQ IF IM WELCOME, SO CALL ME UP IF YOU WANT TO TEAM UP ON THIS ONE AND WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN IN THE 503, PEACE BRO NICK GARCIA 509-930-9636


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

What up Big Nick


----------



## UR BABYS DADDY (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Nov 8 2003, 10:21 PM
> *What up Big Nick *


 WHAT UP BIG NICK TOO


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Nov 9 2003, 02:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Nov 9 2003, 02:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--USOPDX_@Nov 4 2003, 11:17 AM
> *UCE PORTLAND WILL BE THROWIN ANOTHER BBQ NEXT YEAR- DETAILS TO COME- ANY SUPPORT OR EVENT IDEAS PLEASE HIT ME UP!! TIME TO SUPPORT THE OREGON SIDE FOR THE 2004.*


WHATS UP RYAN, IM HAVING COMPUTER PROBLEMS AND IM NOT ON HERE MUCH BUT I WANT TO HELP WITH YOUR BBQ IF IM WELCOME, SO CALL ME UP IF YOU WANT TO TEAM UP ON THIS ONE AND WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN IN THE 503, PEACE BRO NICK GARCIA 509-930-9636[/b][/quote]
FO SHO NICK - OF COURSE YOUR WELCOME! ALONG WITH ALL YOUR RIDERS UP THERE!! WE PLAN TO SUPPORT THE NW XMAS PARTY- SO MAYBE BETWEEN DRINKS AND PARTYIN WE COULD TALK THERE AND SHOW YOU HOW US UCE BOYS GETS DOWN-

COOL? 



Last edited by USOPDX at Nov 9 2003, 03:35 PM


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UR BABYS DADDY+Nov 8 2003, 07:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (UR BABYS DADDY @ Nov 8 2003, 07:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GRUMPY_@Nov 8 2003, 03:19 PM
> *well then make it die.  otherwise don't quote my shit unless you know me or are challenging me.*


   WHY ARE JOO TLKIN TO'S ME LIKE DIS MEHO  JOO SAVAS WHO I AMA VATO MIS YOU PAPE CHULO[/b][/quote]
If you feed a dog they bark, if you don't they die. Let this dog die as some are worth saving and some are not. BYE BYE DOGGIE BYE BYE :tears: :tears:


----------



## LIL_GRUMP (Nov 7, 2003)

HEY WHO IS THIS UR BABYS DADY AND WHAT IS HE TALKING ABOUT?
WHO ARE YOU WHERE ARE YOU FROM WHAT KINDA CAR DO YOU HAVE CAN YUO SWANG IT OR WHAT?
WE ALL WANNA KNOW WHY YOUR SAYING STUFF TO EVERYONE SO LET US KNOW'
???


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LIL_GRUMP_@Nov 9 2003, 10:20 AM
> *HEY WHO IS THIS UR BABYS DADY AND WHAT IS HE TALKING ABOUT?
> WHO ARE YOU WHERE ARE YOU FROM WHAT KINDA CAR DO YOU HAVE CAN YUO SWANG IT OR WHAT?
> WE ALL WANNA KNOW WHY YOUR SAYING STUFF TO EVERYONE SO LET US KNOW'
> ???*


 Yo Grumpy, what's with the name change?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sneakyboy1+Nov 9 2003, 10:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (sneakyboy1 @ Nov 9 2003, 10:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LIL_GRUMP_@Nov 9 2003, 10:20 AM
> *HEY WHO IS THIS UR BABYS DADY AND WHAT IS HE TALKING ABOUT?
> WHO ARE YOU WHERE ARE YOU FROM WHAT KINDA CAR DO YOU HAVE CAN YUO SWANG IT OR WHAT?
> WE ALL WANNA KNOW WHY YOUR SAYING STUFF TO EVERYONE SO LET US KNOW'
> ???*


Yo Grumpy, what's with the name change?[/b][/quote]
THAT IS MY KID LIL GRUMP. HE IS ON HERE ALL THE TIME. HE JUST GOT A SCREEN NAME. SO IF ANY PEDO POPS OFF BECAUSE OF HIM, I WILL MAKE SURE HE UNDERSTANDS.


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Nov 9 2003, 01:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Nov 9 2003, 01:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS MY KID LIL GRUMP. HE IS ON HERE ALL THE TIME. HE JUST GOT A SCREEN NAME. SO IF ANY PEDO POPS OFF BECAUSE OF HIM, I WILL MAKE SURE HE UNDERSTANDS.[/b][/quote]
what up GRUMPY


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

BRANDY I BETTER NOT SEE THAT NEW PUMP IN THE TRUNK NEXT YEAR FILLED WITH CHILE


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 9 2003, 01:21 PM
> *BRANDY I BETTER NOT SEE THAT NEW PUMP IN THE TRUNK NEXT YEAR FILLED WITH CHILE*


 What cha talkin about!!! HEE HEE.......................NOT ME!!!!BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS are the SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT...Now if i can get that switch down, well lets just say all you single pumps!!! 

HEE HEE HEE HEE you just gotta wait and see..............................


But I LUV all of ya... We will see what happens, I know I got some crazy ass competition next year and you won't catch me sleepin til it's done..


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 9 2003, 01:21 PM
> *BRANDY I BETTER NOT SEE THAT NEW PUMP IN THE TRUNK NEXT YEAR FILLED WITH CHILE*


 I heard you guys were here... what's up homie... did you see our malibu? LOL


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Nov 9 2003, 03:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Nov 9 2003, 03:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 9 2003, 01:21 PM
> *BRANDY I BETTER NOT SEE THAT NEW PUMP  IN THE TRUNK NEXT YEAR FILLED WITH CHILE*


What cha talkin about!!! HEE HEE.......................NOT ME!!!!BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS are the SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT...Now if i can get that switch down, well lets just say all you single pumps!!! 

HEE HEE HEE HEE you just gotta wait and see..............................


But I LUV all of ya... We will see what happens, I know I got some crazy ass competition next year and you won't catch me sleepin til it's done..[/b][/quote]
are we gonna have to take the chocolate malibu to Yakima next year?  single pump should be in the high 40's low 50's... pro hopper gear I believe...

Next year, OSC gear in it :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Nov 9 2003, 03:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Nov 9 2003, 03:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are we gonna have to take the chocolate malibu to Yakima next year?  single pump should be in the high 40's low 50's... pro hopper gear I believe...

Next year, OSC gear in it :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Oh, man CUZ why ya gotta come after me like that!!! I know why 

DAMNIT I forgot to say I will have OSC springs........................

There now you still LUV me........................


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Nov 9 2003, 03:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Nov 9 2003, 03:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, man CUZ why ya gotta come after me like that!!! I know why 

DAMNIT I forgot to say I will have OSC springs........................

There now you still LUV me........................[/b][/quote]
oh baby, what a turn on hahaha... j.k. amiga, I would never go after you like that... but the car will most likely go up to Yakima with OSC gear on it...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Nov 9 2003, 03:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Nov 9 2003, 03:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh baby, what a turn on hahaha... j.k. amiga, I would never go after you like that... but the car will most likely go up to Yakima with OSC gear on it...[/b][/quote]
WHATS UP EVERYBODY?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Nov 9 2003, 05:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Nov 9 2003, 05:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP EVERYBODY?[/b][/quote]
I HATE GRUMPY!!!! hahaha j.k. :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WHAT'S UP NACHO, WHY DID'NT YOU AND YOUR BRO COME DOWN TO THE SHOP AND AND DRINK A BEER WITH ME AND SNAGAL

I LOVE THE COLOR ON THE MALIBU, BETTER WATCH OUT FOR BIG HEAD SITTING NEXT TO YOUR RIDE THAT MUTHAFUCKER IS BIG, WE ALMOST BROUGHT HIM BACK WITH US BUT THE HOMIE WAS'NT TRYING TO LET HIM GO.

AND WHERE ARE OUR COILS AT ? 
ABLE AND I MIGHT BE BACK THIS COMING WEEKEND OR AT THE BEGINING OF THE WEEK SO YOU GUYS SHOULD COME DOWN WHEN WE GET THERE 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Nov 9 2003, 08:25 PM


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Nov 9 2003, 02:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Nov 9 2003, 02:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 9 2003, 01:21 PM
> *BRANDY I BETTER NOT SEE THAT NEW PUMP  IN THE TRUNK NEXT YEAR FILLED WITH CHILE*


What cha talkin about!!! HEE HEE.......................NOT ME!!!!BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS are the SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT...Now if i can get that switch down, well lets just say all you single pumps!!! 

HEE HEE HEE HEE you just gotta wait and see..............................


But I LUV all of ya... We will see what happens, I know I got some crazy ass competition next year and you won't catch me sleepin til it's done..[/b][/quote]
SO WHAT, YOU TAKE 2 PISTON'S OUT OF UNDER THE HOOD AND ADD 1 TO THE TRUNK ? :biggrin: SHAME ON YOU


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

GRUMPY
WHAT'S BANGING? 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Nov 9 2003, 08:14 PM


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

BIG NICK

WHERE'S MY DVD DOGG? LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT TO SEE THAT FOOTAGE THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY , THAT FOOL WAS SCURED 
:tears:


----------



## LIL_GRUMP (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Nov 9 2003, 06:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Nov 9 2003, 06:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HATE GRUMPY!!!! hahaha j.k. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
why do you gotta hate me perro? i don't know why you would. i love you


----------



## LIL_GRUMP (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 9 2003, 10:13 PM
> *GRUMPY
> WHAT'S BANGING?*


 just bumpers homie, whats crackin with you?


----------



## LIL_GRUMP (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 9 2003, 02:21 PM
> *BRANDY I BETTER NOT SEE THAT NEW PUMP IN THE TRUNK NEXT YEAR FILLED WITH CHILE*


 i was in oakland for 5 days buying cars and kickin it.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

TRYING TO RE-A-JUST TO THE COLD WEATHER UP HERE DOWN IN L. A. IT WAS LIKE 80 DEGREES


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 9 2003, 10:02 PM
> *TRYING TO RE-A-JUST TO THE COLD WEATHER UP HERE DOWN IN L. A. IT WAS LIKE 80 DEGREES*


 i just signedout and signed back in under my name. my kids name was up there and i didn't realize. antway, it was like 75 in oakland.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

DID NICK GET HIS COMPUTER FIXED YET?


----------



## LIL_GRUMP (Nov 7, 2003)

hey whats up lowrider legened


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 9 2003, 09:11 PM
> *DID NICK GET HIS COMPUTER FIXED YET?*


 prob not, he was suposetoo go get it on sunday, not sure if he did though


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL_GRUMP_@Nov 9 2003, 10:21 PM
> *hey whats up lowrider legened*


What up to the whole Grumpy Fam  :biggrin: 



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Nov 10 2003, 12:21 AM


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Whats up everyone ? Whats cracking............ :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Nov 10 2003, 12:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Nov 10 2003, 12:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LIL_GRUMP_@Nov 9 2003, 10:21 PM
> *hey whats up lowrider legened*


What up to the whole Grumpy Fam  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 Whats happening?


----------



## monte madness (Sep 19, 2003)

SPOKE TO BIG NICK TODAY OVER THE PHONE. SAID HE 'S MAKING A TRIP TO SEATTLE TO PICK UP A COMPUTER. HE SHOULD BE BACK ON TRACK SOON.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte madness_@Nov 10 2003, 05:45 PM
> *SPOKE TO BIG NICK TODAY OVER THE PHONE. SAID HE 'S MAKING A TRIP TO SEATTLE TO PICK UP A COMPUTER. HE SHOULD BE BACK ON TRACK SOON.*


 he was supose to do that on the weekend lol

hope he gets its soon


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

hey lowriderlegend, whats up>? how do you like the new avatar


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sneakyboy1+Oct 31 2003, 01:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (sneakyboy1 @ Oct 31 2003, 01:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--milkweed_@Oct 31 2003, 01:13 AM
> *its really cold up here   in canada    :biggrin:  :wave:*


Sup NORTHWESTERN riders!!!
Shit, you guys think you got it cold????

Here in Montana it was fuckin 17 degrees yesterday!!!!!



HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!!![/b][/quote]
whats up sneaks? are you gonna get to a meeting or what?


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Whats Up Grump, love the Avatar<What up Local Pride and all the other homies    



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Nov 10 2003, 09:53 PM


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

sup everybody....

:biggrin:


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

Suck my @&%$#*@%


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

DOGIIE DOGS I WAS HERE BUT NOW I GOTTA GO, PEACE :0 :0


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dontre_@Nov 10 2003, 09:36 PM
> *Suck my @&%$#*@%*


 hummm

good to see you are still around

:biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 10 2003, 09:45 PM
> *DOGIIE DOGS I WAS HERE BUT NOW I GOTTA GO, PEACE :0 :0*


 finally got your comp????


----------



## Lime69 (Oct 31, 2003)

wuz up


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

What up Everybody, Dontre good to see you peek in every now and then, what up Milkweed, Big Nick glad to see the new computer is working :cheesy: What up Lime69 and whats crackin Grump


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dontre_@Nov 10 2003, 10:36 PM
> *Suck my @&%$#*@%*


 now that wasn't ery nice. don't make us put you in time out


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Nov 11 2003, 09:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Nov 11 2003, 09:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Dontre_@Nov 10 2003, 10:36 PM
> *Suck my @&%$#*@%*


now that wasn't ery nice. don't make us put you in time out[/b][/quote]
that sounds like a good plan


dontre you are on a 2 min time out for a technical foul :biggrin: 
sincew i live the closest i will take it appon my self to inforce the time out


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Nov 9 2003, 09:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Nov 9 2003, 09:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO WHAT, YOU TAKE 2 PISTON'S OUT OF UNDER THE HOOD AND ADD 1 TO THE TRUNK ? :biggrin: SHAME ON YOU[/b][/quote]
haha you are a nut... i'll p.m. you my # so that you can call me when you get here... The malibu gonna come out swanging :biggrin:


----------



## BigWillieD (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UR BABYS DADDY+Nov 7 2003, 10:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (UR BABYS DADDY @ Nov 7 2003, 10:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GRUMPY_@Nov 7 2003, 07:52 PM
> *WHATS UP EVERYBODY?  WHAT IS LOCAL PRIDE DOIN?  WHERE IS LITTLE NICKY.  HAHAHAHA
> 
> LOWRIDERLEGEND WHATS UP?
> ...


THIS TOPIC MUST DIE, PLEASE[/b][/quote]
This guy is Gay, punk ass bitch :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Nov 10 2003, 09:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Nov 10 2003, 09:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up sneaks? are you gonna get to a meeting or what?[/b][/quote]
Yeah, I need to get ahold of you!
When are your next scheduled meetings?


----------



## LIL_GRUMP (Nov 7, 2003)

WHATS UP EVERYBODY I JUST WANTED TO REMIND ALL OF US WITH A PLAYSTATION 2 TO RESERVER YOUR COPY OF THE NEW LOWRIDER GAME IT IS CALLED (LOWRIDER)AND IS AVALIABEL AT MOSTLY ALL OF YOUR ELETRONIC AND TOY STORES SO GET OUT AND RESERVE THAT COPY CUZ ITS GONNA BE SICK!!
:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sneakyboy1+Nov 11 2003, 05:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (sneakyboy1 @ Nov 11 2003, 05:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I need to get ahold of you!
When are your next scheduled meetings?[/b][/quote]
not the sunday coming up but the one after. every other one. call me. do you need my # again?


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Nov 11 2003, 10:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Nov 11 2003, 10:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not the sunday coming up but the one after. every other one. call me. do you need my # again?[/b][/quote]
I got your number, I'll holla at ya sometime by this weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Nov 12 2003, 02:15 PM
> *:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:*


 Howdy Greg!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX+Nov 9 2003, 09:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (USOPDX @ Nov 9 2003, 09:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FO SHO NICK - OF COURSE YOUR WELCOME! ALONG WITH ALL YOUR RIDERS UP THERE!! WE PLAN TO SUPPORT THE NW XMAS PARTY- SO MAYBE BETWEEN DRINKS AND PARTYIN WE COULD TALK THERE AND SHOW YOU HOW US UCE BOYS GETS DOWN-

COOL?[/b][/quote]
SOUNDS REAL GOOD I CANT WAIT TILL NEXT SEASON, THERES A LOT OF NEW CARS COMMING OUT NEXT YEAR.......................PEACE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

i hope that one of them hops on your foot little nickie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

What up all hows everyone doing


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 12 2003, 11:32 PM
> *What up all hows everyone doing*


 hey tony :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

STAYING ALIVE, STAYING ALIVE, AH AH AH AH AH, STTAAAYYYYIIINNGG AAAAALLLIIII-------------IIII---VE----------- STAYING ALIVE


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

suck my #@*^$!& DID i MENTION i HAVE TIRETS :roflmao: :roflmao: whats up evrybody


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dontre_@Nov 13 2003, 10:12 AM
> *suck my #@*^$!& DID i MENTION i HAVE TIRETS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  whats up evrybody*


OMG, it's DONTRE............................................ Hi There, where the hell ya been? I know LURKING the boards, it's ok I do it all the time, ya never know what creeps up on you. Nice to hear from you however. You coming down next weekend? Talk with you later. Peace

YOUR Pacific Northwest Lady Hopper
Hydrogirl 



Last edited by Hydrogirl at Nov 13 2003, 11:30 AM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 13 2003, 10:12 AM
> *STAYING ALIVE, STAYING ALIVE, AH AH AH AH AH, STTAAAYYYYIIINNGG AAAAALLLIIII-------------IIII---VE----------- STAYING ALIVE*


you're gay hahaha... next you'll want to sing YMCA haha 



Last edited by Nacho Individuals LA at Nov 13 2003, 11:46 AM


----------



## BigWillieD (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Nov 13 2003, 12:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Nov 13 2003, 12:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 13 2003, 10:12 AM
> *STAYING ALIVE, STAYING ALIVE, AH AH AH AH AH, STTAAAYYYYIIINNGG AAAAALLLIIII-------------IIII---VE----------- STAYING ALIVE*


you're gay hahaha... next you'll want to sing YMCA haha[/b][/quote]
Not as Gay as Dressed2Impress :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 13 2003, 12:32 AM
> *What up all hows everyone doing*


 Good myself how bout you????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Hi all i am doing good


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

whats up dudes and dudettes


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

where the hell are the jendas


----------



## UR BABYS DADDY (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigWillieD+Nov 11 2003, 04:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigWillieD @ Nov 11 2003, 04:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UR BABYS DADDY+Nov 13 2003, 08:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (UR BABYS DADDY @ Nov 13 2003, 08:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UR BABYS DADDY (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Nov 13 2003, 07:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Nov 13 2003, 07:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UR BABYS DADDY+Nov 13 2003, 09:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (UR BABYS DADDY @ Nov 13 2003, 09:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Nov 13 2003, 11:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Nov 13 2003, 11:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Nov 13 2003, 11:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Nov 13 2003, 11:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

You no I have not heard from ur babys dady in a while so i looked at the last time he posted somthing and it was on nov 8th, and then today nov 13 

Then i looked at the last time Damien posted somthing guess what the dates were......... thats right the same nov 8th and then today nov 13

just a qweeky deek I highly dout it.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

we have the layitlow security on top of this one dont we...

hello lowriderlegend, jendas grumpy leo, unlimited hustle...
nick is some where out there :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

i'll tell you this guys damein is a freind of mine and i know he doesn't have a computer at home and since this guys posting at 8 pm our time and AZ is an hour ahead of us and he has posted many times in other post just not in this one lately so i HIGHLY DOUBT ITS HIM thats my 2 cents on the issue why they hell would he talk shit to a bunch of people he likes yes he can run off at the mouth with the best of them but this aint his style 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Nov 14 2003, 01:11 AM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 14 2003, 12:43 AM
> *i'll tell you this guys damein is a freind of mine and i know he doesn't have a computer at home and since this guys posting at 8 pm our time and AZ is an hour ahead of us and he has posted many times in other post just not in this one lately so i HIGHLY DOUBT ITS HIM thats my 2 cents on the issue why they hell would he talk shit to a bunch of people he likes yes he can run off at the mouth with the best of them but this aint his style*


 Unfortuantly the IP Address doens't lie my friend, Jenda's traced it to the same computer HATERADE Uses? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 14 2003, 12:43 PM
> *i'll tell you this guys damein is a freind of mine and i know he doesn't have a computer at home and since this guys posting at 8 pm our time and AZ is an hour ahead of us and he has posted many times in other post just not in this one lately so i HIGHLY DOUBT ITS HIM thats my 2 cents on the issue why they hell would he talk shit to a bunch of people he likes yes he can run off at the  mouth with the best of them but this aint his style*


Tony, Check out my Time right now? It's actually 7:23 AM, the time thing is easy to change and people do it all the time. Half the peple don't even have the right time in there posts. You can do this under your controls.
Listen I don't have any BS with anybody and I try to keep it that way, please everybody take heed here, if you got a problem with someone take it to them in there face. We (THE JENDA'S) are at most all of the show's during the season and if you have something to say bring it to ME or any other Jenda and we will ethier shake hands or GET BUSY with that being the immature thing to do, but sometimes people have to vent and it's all good. But I really wish that we all could just get along and stop haten on each other, life's to short for it. Peace. 



Last edited by Hydrogirl at Nov 14 2003, 10:01 PM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Well, I don't like the NORTHWEST!!! NOW WHAT"S UP!!!
hehehee... :biggrin: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 14 2003, 09:52 PM
> *Well, I don't like the NORTHWEST!!! NOW WHAT"S UP!!!
> hehehee... :biggrin: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :machinegun:*


 What's up CUZ? Ya don't like us up here? I think you be tellin a tale there! HEE HEE Bring your butt up here, and you would really not like US!! j/k Luv ya


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

OK LETS BREAK OUT THE HATERADE CAUSE MOTHAFUCKERS ON THIS SITE NEED TO QUIT RUNNIN THEIR MOUTHS OUT DON'T KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOUR TALKING ABOUT IP ADDRESS IF YOU KNEW ANYTHING YOU WOULD KNOW THAT PEOPLE CAN USE ANYONE'S SHIT AND HACK INTO ANYONES COMPUTER SO FOR ALL YOU SUCKA'S, TRIP OUT ON THIS IT AIN'T ME DOING UR BABY DADDY OR HOPPIN CAPRICE IF I WANT TO SAY SOMETHING I'LL SAY SHIT TO ANYONE LIKE I HAVE ALWAYS DONE. I AIN'T NO PUNK IF I NEED TO VOICE SOMETHING I WILL. SO GET MY FUCKIN NAME OUT YA MOUTH AND QUIT ASSUMING. ALSO I DON'T HAVE A COMPUTER AT HOME, I USE THE COMPUTER AT MY WORK, YES LEXUS YOU SHIT TALKERS OH AND BY THE WAY SORRY TO ALL YOU REAL RIDERS ON THIS SITE THAT WEREN'T TALKING SHIT, FOR THE REST OF YOU SUCK A DICK AND I'LL BE AT THE SHOWS NEXT YEAR!!! IF ANYONE HAS ANYTHING REAL TO SAY HIT ME UP 623-764-7483 PEACE OUT TO THE RIDERS OF THE NW


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

OH AND ANOTHER THING WHY DON'T YOU FUCKERS GET OFF ON WORKING ON YOUR CARS AND STOP HATING ON ME


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Nov 14 2003, 09:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Nov 14 2003, 09:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 14 2003, 09:52 PM
> *Well, I don't like the NORTHWEST!!! NOW WHAT"S UP!!!
> hehehee...  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:*


What's up CUZ? Ya don't like us up here? I think you be tellin a tale there! HEE HEE Bring your butt up here, and you would really not like US!! j/k Luv ya [/b][/quote]
I was kidding, I don't hate the NW even if i'm from tha SW hehehe... Just trying to make ya laugh... :biggrin: whistles at hydrogirl... heeeeeello LOL


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Nov 14 2003, 09:56 AM
> *IF ANYONE HAS ANYTHING REAL TO SAY HIT ME UP 623-764-7483*


 imma call you right now... wanna hop? I have a green cutlass single pump for you


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Well then Fuck it!!! HANDLE YOUR SHIT THEN....................Call Chad and deal with it, don't post up running your mouth. Take care of your business it's your's to do not anybodys on here's and the only reason others got in it is you did not name a name and it makes it everybody's business then. That's why I say if you got a problem don't put the shit out here on LIL take it to the person.... And here's my number to 503-762-2417 call me and I will listen..Thank You Peace


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Nov 14 2003, 10:09 AM
> *Well then Fuck it!!! HANDLE YOUR SHIT THEN....................Call Chad and deal with it, don't post up running your mouth. Take care of your business it's your's to do not anybodys on here's and the only reason others got in it is you did not name a name and it makes it everybody's business then. That's why I say if you got a problem don't put the shit out here on LIL take it to the person.... And here's my number to 503-762-2417 call me and I will listen..Thank You Peace*


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Nov 14 2003, 10:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Nov 14 2003, 10:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@Nov 14 2003, 09:56 AM
> *IF ANYONE HAS ANYTHING REAL TO SAY HIT ME UP 623-764-7483*


imma call you right now... wanna hop? I have a green cutlass single pump for you [/b][/quote]
I DON'T HAVE A HOPPER BUT BRING IT!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE+Nov 14 2003, 12:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HATERADE @ Nov 14 2003, 12:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DON'T HAVE A HOPPER BUT BRING IT!![/b][/quote]
me either i was refering to Jendas cutty LOL hahaa...

I have a honda hopper from japan


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Nov 15 2003, 12:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Nov 15 2003, 12:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me either i was refering to Jendas cutty LOL hahaa...

I have a honda hopper from japan [/b][/quote]
No way, I don't want to get beat by that crazy ass Honda!!! I could never live that one down!!! HEE HEE


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by UR BABYS DADDY_@Nov 13 2003, 08:01 PM
> *BISH
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

haterade if you are inasint don't get so mad just tell them it ain u and move on no need to get all angry and shit


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigWillieD+Nov 13 2003, 04:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigWillieD @ Nov 13 2003, 04:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not as Gay as Dressed2Impress :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
NOW WHY THE FUCK I GOT TO GET BROUGHT INTO THIS SHIT....YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH ME TOO NOW, OH WELL JOIN THE CLUB....AND BRING IT ON.... EVERYONE KNOWS WHERE I'LL BE...IN DA STREETS.....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Whats up NW family.....

well I'm guessing Big Willie and ur baby daddy must be secret lovers or something.... they always hatin on someone....and it looks like i'm the one they both hatin on the most....hmmm, what have i done, not a damn thang but maybe beat them out at a show, well if they have a ryde.... they probably both sharing a grociery cart...... one rydes while the other pushes.....


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 14 2003, 03:53 PM
> *Whats up NW family.....
> 
> well I'm guessing Big Willie and ur baby daddy must be secret lovers or something.... they always hatin on someone....and it looks like i'm the one they both hatin on the most....hmmm, what have i done, not a damn thang but maybe beat them out at a show, well if they have a ryde.... they probably both sharing a grociery cart...... one rydes while the other pushes.....*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats good shit, and HATERADE if your not ur babys daddy man my bad, I thought IP addresses were fool proof way to find out, but Big Tony Assures me that its not you :uh: Just really want to know who these two fuck sticks are :angry: 



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Nov 14 2003, 04:21 PM


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

or at least they actin like they know us.... i'm wonderin where this little willie from?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

or at least they actin like they know us.... i wonder where this other asshole from, we need to squash these foo's


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 14 2003, 04:24 PM
> *or at least they actin like they know us.... i'm wonderin where this little willie from?*


 Abel knows who willie is, this fuck stick is in Texas I think he said?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

oh well they wouldn't be hatin if there was nothing to hate about....get my point....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

if the rydes from the NW wasn't tight, then they wouldn't be gettin hated on....enough said.....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

well, what the hell is goin on here? i leave you guys alone for a day and this is what i come back too. 


WHOEVER IS UR BABYS DAD:

PLEASE LEAVE OUR TOPIC ALONE AND START YOUR OWN ON OFF TOPIC OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT. IF YOU WANT TO CONTINUE BUMPIN YOUR GUMS, PULL YOUR FUCKIN CAR UP AND PUT SOME MONEY ON THE HOOD. I SAID THAT

GRUMPY- 

P.S. WE AREN'T HARD TO FIND.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

you tellm grump.....

whats crackin on yalls side of the mountains.....


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 14 2003, 04:53 PM
> *if the rydes from the NW wasn't tight, then they wouldn't be gettin hated on....enough said.....*


 :0 well said, well said


----------



## UR BABYS DADDY (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 14 2003, 02:53 PM
> *Whats up NW family.....
> 
> well I'm guessing Big Willie and ur baby daddy must be secret lovers or something.... they always hatin on someone....and it looks like i'm the one they both hatin on the most....hmmm, what have i done, not a damn thang but maybe beat them out at a show, well if they have a ryde.... they probably both sharing a grociery cart...... one rydes while the other pushes.....*


 :biggrin: HOW DID YOU KNOW AND IM NOT FROM DA AZ.


----------



## UR BABYS DADDY (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Nov 14 2003, 03:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Nov 14 2003, 03:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Dressed2Impress_@Nov 14 2003, 04:24 PM
> *or at least they actin like they know us.... i'm wonderin where this little willie from?*


Abel knows who willie is, this fuck stick is in Texas I think he said?[/b][/quote]
NOOOO....... BIG WILLIE D IS FROM DEEEEZZZZZ NUTZZ DONT YOU KNOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UR BABYS DADDY (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE+Nov 14 2003, 11:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HATERADE @ Nov 14 2003, 11:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DON'T HAVE A HOPPER BUT BRING IT!![/b][/quote]
GET A LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UR BABYS DADDY+Nov 14 2003, 11:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (UR BABYS DADDY @ Nov 14 2003, 11:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GET A LIFE :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
LOL


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

When did I say I dont talk shit . Im human I have talked shit about people before but, I dont talk shit about peoples rides. Man if you hate me so much why dont you man up tell me who you are and give me the reason why you hate me, Otherwise stop talkin shit about me you fuckin hatin motherfucker, Tryin to drop salt on my name to get ahead is going to do nothing for you. 



Last edited by leo at Nov 15 2003, 10:45 AM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 15 2003, 10:22 AM
> *When did I say I dont talk shit . Im human I have talked shit about people before but, I dont talk shit about peoples rides. Man if you hate me so much why dont you man up tell me who you are and give me the reason why you hate me, Otherwise stop talkin shit about me you fuckin hatin motherfucker, Tryin to drop salt on my name to get ahead is going to do nothing for you.*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin: 

CUANDO ERA NIñO MI MAMA ME DECIA MIRA HIJITO, UN AMOR, TRATA DE ENCONTRAR, NO LA BUSQUES HIJO MUY BONITA PORQUE AL PASO DEL TIEMPO SE LE QUITA, UN AMOR, TRATA DE ENCONTRAR... 

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Im gonna have to stop coming on here Its getting to the point where I don't understand what people are writing, guess its back to school for some Spanish Lessons


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 14 2003, 08:17 PM
> *you tellm grump.....
> 
> whats crackin on yalls side of the mountains.....*


 its cold as fuck and we are bbq ing and big drinkin.whats up over there?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Nov 15 2003, 10:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Nov 15 2003, 10:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Dressed2Impress_@Nov 14 2003, 08:17 PM
> *you tellm grump.....
> 
> whats crackin on yalls side of the mountains.....*


its cold as fuck and we are bbq ing and big drinkin.whats up over there?[/b][/quote]
damn your having a bbq...must be nice its raining up here...

:biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

whats pop'n with my north west riders!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Nov 16 2003, 10:59 AM
> *whats pop'n with my north west riders!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 SAME SHIT DIFFERENT TOILET. WHATS UP WITH YOU?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UR BABYS DADDY+Nov 14 2003, 11:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (UR BABYS DADDY @ Nov 14 2003, 11:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GET A LIFE :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
look at the POT CALLIN THE KETTLE BLACK...........this idiot got the nerve to tell people to quite talkin shit....and to build their cars.....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress+Nov 16 2003, 07:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Dressed2Impress @ Nov 16 2003, 07:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at the POT CALLIN THE KETTLE BLACK...........this idiot got the nerve to tell people to quite talkin shit....and to build their cars.....[/b][/quote]
FORGET THE INTERNET BANGER. HIS FREE 9,000 AOL HOURS ARE PROBABLY UP ANYHOW.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Nov 17 2003, 10:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Nov 17 2003, 10:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FORGET THE INTERNET BANGER. HIS FREE 9,000 AOL HOURS ARE PROBABLY UP ANYHOW.[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigWillieD (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UR BABYS DADDY+Nov 13 2003, 09:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (UR BABYS DADDY @ Nov 13 2003, 09:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigWillieD (Sep 26, 2003)

DRESSED2IMPRESS, sorry dog for what I said, thought you were somebody else on here, your not gay


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

big willie, no problem, that kinda shit could happen to anyone....


----------



## UR BABYS DADDY (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigWillieD_@Nov 17 2003, 10:47 AM
> *DRESSED2IMPRESS, sorry dog for what I said, thought you were somebody else on here, your not gay *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :burn: :dunno: YOU ARE STUPID............................OH YEAH AND A FUCKIN LIAR


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Nov 18 2003, 03:37 AM
> *:wave:*


 whats going on in our topic mlkweed? is haterade really ur babys daddy


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Nov 18 2003, 10:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Nov 18 2003, 10:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--milkweed_@Nov 18 2003, 03:37 AM
> *:wave:*


whats going on in our topic mlkweed? is haterade really ur babys daddy[/b][/quote]
NO he is not.................


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Nov 18 2003, 02:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Nov 18 2003, 02:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO he is not.................[/b][/quote]
who is then?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

sup grump
im not sure who ur baby'd daddy is...but that person is anoying

just ignore them, fools, soon there identities will be known.... :0 

 :biggrin: 

anyone know where nick has been, i thought he was getting a computer so he could be online 24hrs a day like the rest of us lol


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

WHATS UP FAMILY............................................


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Whats up Big Nick? Have you been hiding? whats happening to all of the rest, whats cracking


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 18 2003, 07:26 PM
> *WHATS UP FAMILY............................................*


 there you are...been hidding???


:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

hey nick when is the north west edtion of og rider coming out????


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Nov 18 2003, 09:40 PM
> *Whats up Big Nick? Have you been hiding? whats happening to all of the rest, whats cracking*


 BIG nick ????????Did I miss something????? :uh: More like little nicky! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRUMP (Nov 7, 2003)

USP BIG NICK WHEN IS THAT NEW OG RIDER GOING TO COME OUT LET US KNOW FILL US IN¿¿¿ KEEP US POSTED


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

is my kid really excited about that new og rider film. why haven't you got that thing out yyet little nick? when is the new connecta gonna be in? hahaha are you gonna come to the pad this week so we can barbecue? i have all of the ber on ice right now. by the timew that you actually get over here that ber should be very cold and inviting. holler at me so i can plan a little shin dig.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Nov 19 2003, 03:23 PM
> *is my kid really excited about that new og rider film. why haven't you got that thing out yyet little nick? when is the new connecta gonna be in? hahaha are you gonna come to the pad this week so we can barbecue? i have all of the ber on ice right now. by the timew that you actually get over here that ber should be very cold and inviting. holler at me so i can plan a little shin dig.*


 damn another bbq....

stop having those damn bbq lol

its tooo cold up here to have one... 
and it would pro melt my igloo :biggrin:


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Nov 19 2003, 07:27 PM
> *
> and it would pro melt my igloo :biggrin:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sneakyboy1+Nov 19 2003, 09:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (sneakyboy1 @ Nov 19 2003, 09:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--milkweed_@Nov 19 2003, 07:27 PM
> *
> and it would pro melt my igloo :biggrin:*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

U live in an igloo, too!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

yeah
was it you that pee'd on the side of mine...it leaked through


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Nov 20 2003, 12:20 AM
> *yeah
> was it you that pee'd on the side of mine...it leaked through*


 is that canada's version on LEMONADE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Nov 20 2003, 12:20 AM
> *yeah
> was it you that pee'd on the side of mine...it leaked through*


 how many times i gotta tell u MW -- don't eat yellow snow. That is the very first Candian rule!!!! DUH  Go to bed


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dontre+Nov 20 2003, 12:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Dontre @ Nov 20 2003, 12:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--milkweed_@Nov 20 2003, 12:20 AM
> *yeah
> was it you that pee'd on the side of mine...it leaked through*


how many times i gotta tell u MW -- don't eat yellow snow. That is the very first Candian rule!!!! DUH  Go to bed[/b][/quote]
i didn't eat it i offered it to big tony,, he seemed to like it!!


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Nov 20 2003, 12:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Nov 20 2003, 12:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didn't eat it i offered it to big tony,, he seemed to like it!![/b][/quote]
Yeah, Tony's real gullible like that. I told him I had a 63 front wheel drive convertible four door impala and he wanted to buy it. Maybe it's from drinking all that yellow snow?????


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dontre+Nov 20 2003, 12:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Dontre @ Nov 20 2003, 12:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Tony's real gullible like that. I told him I had a 63 front wheel drive convertible four door impala and he wanted to buy it. Maybe it's from drinking all that yellow snow????? [/b][/quote]
i bet it is lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

the only yellow snow i drink is MINUTE MAID not CANUCK MADE :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: i think dontre is dislicsick i try to sell him that car and he coulnd't dig in his pockets quick enough to pay me but i have to keep such a rare car in the US LOL 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Nov 20 2003, 12:34 AM


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 20 2003, 12:33 AM
> *the only yellow snow i drink is MINUTE MAID not CANUCK MADE :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: i think dontre is dislicsick i try to sell him that car and he coulnd't dig in his pockets quick enough to pay me but i have to keep such a rare car in the US LOL*


 now you know our canuck made is better
:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Nov 20 2003, 12:39 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Nov 20 2003, 12:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGTONY_@Nov 20 2003, 12:33 AM
> *the only yellow snow i drink is MINUTE MAID not CANUCK MADE :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i think dontre is dislicsick i try to sell him that car and he coulnd't dig in his pockets quick enough to pay me but i have to keep such a rare car in the US LOL*


now you know our canuck made is better
:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
YA CANUCK MADE MARIA 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Nov 20 2003, 12:45 AM


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

ours is home made... fresh daily...more so on the weekends lol

non of that power shit lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Nov 20 2003, 12:45 AM
> *ours is home made... fresh daily...more so on the weekends lol
> 
> non of that power shit lol :biggrin:*


 i dont like them that young i do liek the punany shit though LOL


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 15 2003, 11:43 AM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> CUANDO ERA NIñO MI MAMA ME DECIA MIRA HIJITO, UN AMOR, TRATA DE ENCONTRAR, NO LA BUSQUES HIJO MUY BONITA PORQUE AL PASO DEL TIEMPO SE LE QUITA, UN AMOR, TRATA DE ENCONTRAR...
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Nov 20 2003, 01:29 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Nov 20 2003, 01:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bet it is lol :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
you guys are on something but i doubt its in the snow.


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Nov 21 2003, 01:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Nov 21 2003, 01:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you guys are on something but i doubt its in the snow.[/b][/quote]
Sup Grump
Sup Greg
Hows the weather over there in tha 509 Grump?
Snowing like a mother fucker over here right now!


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

what going on sneek and grump big tnoy i know your around ...

nick holla at me 
lowriderlegend90 :wave: 
jenda's :wave: 
cant wait till the show season again....miss you guys


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Nov 22 2003, 02:37 PM
> *what going on sneek and grump big tnoy i know your around ...
> 
> nick holla at me
> ...


 it is fuckin cold here sneaks. whats up milkwed? how is everybody else? 

whats comin out new this year unlimited?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

whats going on grump???
not much going on up here just getting ready for 2004
got a couple things under way right now!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

:wave: Hi, everybody! We are doing lots here at JENDA'S and all I can say for next year ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


RED HOT CHILI PEPPERS!!!!! 


THE JENDA'S



Ya gotta wait and see


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Nov 22 2003, 01:45 PM
> *whats comin out new this year unlimited?*


HYDROGIRL PUTTING A PISTON PUMP IN THE GP :biggrin:  
SORRY DID I TYPE THAT OUT LOAD?, OPPS

WE ARE WORKING ON THREE PROJECTS RIGHT NOW, 2 SINGLES AND 1 DOUBLE

WHAT'S UP WITH YOU GUYS GRUMP?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Nov 22 2003, 10:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Nov 22 2003, 10:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GRUMPY_@Nov 22 2003, 01:45 PM
> *whats comin out new this year unlimited?*


HYDROGIRL PUTTING A PISTON PUMP IN THE GP :biggrin:  
SORRY DID I TYPE THAT OUT LOAD?, OPPS

WE ARE WORKING ON THREE PROJECTS RIGHT NOW, 2 SINGLES AND 1 DOUBLE

WHAT'S UP WITH YOU GUYS GRUMP?[/b][/quote]
fuck it, i'll sell you my virgin 2 door caprice so that you can cut it... haha


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Nov 22 2003, 09:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Nov 22 2003, 09:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GRUMPY_@Nov 22 2003, 01:45 PM
> *whats comin out new this year unlimited?*


HYDROGIRL PUTTING A PISTON PUMP IN THE GP :biggrin:  
SORRY DID I TYPE THAT OUT LOAD?, OPPS

WE ARE WORKING ON THREE PROJECTS RIGHT NOW, 2 SINGLES AND 1 DOUBLE

WHAT'S UP WITH YOU GUYS GRUMP?[/b][/quote]
YOU KNOW I LUV YOU>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

BRAT :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 



Red hot chili peppers.................................


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Nov 22 2003, 10:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Nov 22 2003, 10:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW I LUV YOU>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

BRAT :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 



Red hot chili peppers.................................[/b][/quote]
I don't feel the love  :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 22 2003, 09:15 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 MY 2 DOOR CAPRICE IS ONE OF THE SINGLES THAT WE ARE WORKING ON, BUT THERE'S ALL WAYS ROOM FOR MORE, SO HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR IT?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Nov 22 2003, 10:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Nov 22 2003, 10:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 22 2003, 09:15 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY 2 DOOR CAPRICE IS ONE OF THE SINGLES THAT WE ARE WORKING ON, BUT THERE'S ALL WAYS ROOM FOR MORE, SO HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR IT?[/b][/quote]
hmmmmm.... dunno  a house in oregon would be nice hahaha j.k. let me tell my bro if he wants to let it go... i'll hit you up definitely...


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WHATS THE RED HOT CHILI PEPPER THING?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WE STILL HAVE THE 63 VERT


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 22 2003, 10:22 PM
> *WHATS THE RED HOT CHILI PEPPER THING?*


 I don't ever wanna feel, like i did that way,
take me to the place I love... take me right away... :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 22 2003, 10:23 PM
> *WE STILL HAVE THE 63 VERT*


 restored or original? Will trade for the 87 hahaa...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Nov 22 2003, 09:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Nov 22 2003, 09:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 22 2003, 10:22 PM
> *WHATS THE RED HOT CHILI PEPPER THING?*


I don't ever wanna feel, like i did that way,
take me to the place I love... take me right away... :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Thanks CUZ! 


Peppers in my pump!!! OH Shit, it's the newest thing you know!!! HAHA j/k... I'm just messin with you silly..


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I'M STUPID, I'M EVEN THE ONE THAT TOLD YOU NOT TO PUT CHILE IN YOUR PUMP, I'M A LITTLE SLOW TODAY.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Nov 22 2003, 09:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Nov 22 2003, 09:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 22 2003, 10:23 PM
> *WE STILL HAVE THE 63 VERT*


restored or original? Will trade for the 87 hahaa...[/b][/quote]
THINK YOU BRO KNOWS THE DETAILS ON IT


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 22 2003, 09:30 PM
> *I'M STUPID, I'M EVEN THE ONE THAT TOLD YOU NOT TO PUT CHILE IN YOUR PUMP, I'M A LITTLE SLOW TODAY.*


 But I still LUV you BUTTHEAD....................


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Nov 22 2003, 10:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Nov 22 2003, 10:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 22 2003, 09:30 PM
> *I'M STUPID, I'M EVEN THE ONE THAT TOLD YOU NOT TO PUT CHILE IN YOUR PUMP, I'M A LITTLE SLOW TODAY.*


But I still LUV you BUTTHEAD....................[/b][/quote]
hahaa


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Damn I think Unlimited got all shy on us CUZ, he ran away to soon it was just gettin good.....................


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I'M NOT THE SHY TYPE.I HAD A PHONE CALL.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Unlimited got scared hahaha


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 22 2003, 09:47 PM
> *I'M NOT THE SHY TYPE.I HAD A PHONE CALL.*


 Opps my bad!!! I know you are a straight forward kinda guy for sure, 1000.00 on the hood to hop me!!! Damn I felt special, and I just wished that I could have put it up, damn that would have been good HUH! Give me time and when I get this damn switch down we will do it again.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Nov 22 2003, 10:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Nov 22 2003, 10:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 22 2003, 09:47 PM
> *I'M NOT THE SHY TYPE.I HAD A PHONE CALL.*


Opps my bad!!! I know you are a straight forward kinda guy for sure, 1000.00 on the hood to hop me!!! Damn I felt special, and I just wished that I could have put it up, damn that would have been good HUH! Give me time and when I get this damn switch down we will do it again.[/b][/quote]
i'm jealous


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I GOTTA ACT LIKE LRM AND CHECK YOUR TRUNK KNOW.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 22 2003, 09:55 PM
> *I GOTTA ACT LIKE LRM AND CHECK YOUR TRUNK KNOW.*


 Anytime you want to, I have nothing to hide..........It's all just RED HOT CHILI PEPPERS.................HEE HEE and some oranges on the way.....................................


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Nov 22 2003, 11:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Nov 22 2003, 11:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 22 2003, 09:55 PM
> *I GOTTA ACT LIKE LRM AND CHECK YOUR TRUNK KNOW.*


Anytime you want to, I have nothing to hide..........It's all just RED HOT CHILI PEPPERS.................HEE HEE and some oranges on the way.....................................[/b][/quote]
hmmm... is it organic? hahaa


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Nov 22 2003, 10:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Nov 22 2003, 10:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm... is it organic? hahaa[/b][/quote]
OSC orange coils>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.Shit I mean oranges... Damn just gave my own ass up!!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Nov 22 2003, 11:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Nov 22 2003, 11:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OSC orange coils>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.Shit I mean oranges... Damn just gave my own ass up!!![/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRUMP (Nov 7, 2003)

WHATS UP EVEYBODY? THIS IS GRUMPY. NOT THE LITTLE SHIT BUT THE BIG ONE. STAY UP!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

THE BIG SMELLY ONE :roflmao: 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Nov 23 2003, 06:10 PM


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 23 2003, 06:09 PM
> *THE BIG SMELLY ONE :roflmao:*


Lets Hop


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

WHATS UP FAMILIA????????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

DOES ANY ONE REMEMBER ME????????????????


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 23 2003, 07:52 PM
> *DOES ANY ONE REMEMBER ME????????????????*


 :roflmao:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 23 2003, 06:49 PM
> *WHATS UP FAMILIA????????*


 who is this... :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

WHO IS BIG NICK ?????????


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

i think big nick was a camera man a alot of the hops that were going on durring the summer not sure though!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

BASTARDS


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 23 2003, 09:39 PM
> *BASTARDS*


 :biggrin: wasup BIG NICK ?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 23 2003, 06:52 PM
> *DOES ANY ONE REMEMBER ME????????????????*


 YES AND WHENS THE NEW DVD COMING OUT THE NORTHWEST EDITION??????????????


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

I'd like to know too tony??????????? So when is it or was it scraped because of all the canadian hating


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Nov 23 2003, 06:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Nov 23 2003, 06:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 23 2003, 06:09 PM
> *THE BIG SMELLY ONE :roflmao:*


Lets Hop







[/b][/quote]
BRANDI, DID'NT I JUST SERVE YOU THE OTHER DAY?

3 LICKS ON THE BUMPER IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Nov 24 2003, 10:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Nov 24 2003, 10:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BRANDI, DID'NT I JUST SERVE YOU THE OTHER DAY?

3 LICKS ON THE BUMPER IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY[/b][/quote]
you licked her? WTF?!?!?! :roflmao:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

HELL YEA 3 TIMES :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 24 2003, 10:21 AM
> *HELL YEA 3 TIMES :roflmao:*


 DANG!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 24 2003, 09:21 AM
> *HELL YEA 3 TIMES :roflmao:*


 And I liked it too!!!! HEE HEE and want some more....................


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Nov 24 2003, 10:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Nov 24 2003, 10:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 24 2003, 09:21 AM
> *HELL YEA 3 TIMES :roflmao:*


And I liked it too!!!! HEE HEE and want some more....................[/b][/quote]
DANG!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Nov 24 2003, 09:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Nov 24 2003, 09:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DANG!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
Your next CUZ !!!!! Bring it on Big Guy, give me what you got!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

like this one???

Orale sex... We use to put that onto web pages when we hacked into them... I used to have some hacker friends... so we would compete on who could crack pages first and put this... oral sex... hahaa

{->8-->d:}->---<


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 24 2003, 09:27 AM
> *like this one???
> 
> Orale sex... We use to put that onto web pages when we hacked into them... I used to have some hacker friends... so we would compete on who could crack pages first and put this... oral sex... hahaa
> ...


 Cuz, we are talkin cars here.... DAMN you HORNY or what????


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Nov 24 2003, 10:29 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Nov 24 2003, 10:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 24 2003, 09:27 AM
> *like this one???
> 
> Orale sex... We use to put that onto web pages when we hacked into them... I used to have some hacker friends... so we would compete on who could crack pages first and put this... oral sex... hahaa
> ...


Cuz, we are talkin cars here.... DAMN you HORNY or what????[/b][/quote]
naw... I know ya talking about cars... LOL i was just taking the topic different... remembering what I used to do 4 years ago LOL


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 23 2003, 08:39 PM
> *BASTARDS*


 i thought i saw a big nick post but not sure. is anyone seeing the same thing?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 23 2003, 08:39 PM
> *i am a bastard*


 i know


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 604IMPALA+Nov 23 2003, 08:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (604IMPALA @ Nov 23 2003, 08:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Nov 23 2003, 07:52 PM
> *DOES ANY ONE REMEMBER ME???????iI AM HORNY?????????*


:roflmao:[/b][/quote]
no


----------



## LIL_GRUMP (Nov 7, 2003)

does anyone know this grumpy dude(just for the record were not related just kidding) yea but who is this guy?????????


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Nov 24 2003, 01:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Nov 24 2003, 01:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Nov 23 2003, 06:52 PM
> *DOES ANY ONE REMEMBER ME????????????????*


YES AND WHENS THE NEW DVD COMING OUT THE NORTHWEST EDITION??????????????[/b][/quote]
SO WHEN IS NICK GOING TO PUT OUT THE DVD :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

HE'S SOME GUY THAT THINKS THAT JUST CAUSE HE HAS A HEATING AND COOLING SERVICE AS HIS DAYTIME JOB THAT HE'S COOL AND CAN SERVE SOME HEAT ON THE STREETS AT NIGHT.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 24 2003, 10:41 PM
> *HE'S SOME GUY THAT THINKS THAT JUST CAUSE HE HAS A HEATING AND COOLING SERVICE AS HIS DAYTIME JOB THAT HE'S COOL AND CAN SERVE SOME HEAT ON THE STREETS AT NIGHT.*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Nov 24 2003, 10:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Nov 24 2003, 10:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 24 2003, 10:41 PM
> *HE'S SOME GUY THAT THINKS THAT JUST CAUSE HE HAS A HEATING AND COOLING SERVICE AS HIS DAYTIME JOB THAT HE'S COOL AND CAN SERVE SOME HEAT ON THE STREETS AT NIGHT.*


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
can i see maria do that :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Nov 24 2003, 11:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Nov 24 2003, 11:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can i see maria do that :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
maybe!!!!!!!!!!!


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Nov 24 2003, 11:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Nov 24 2003, 11:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe!!!!!!!!!!!


:0 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
YES


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

I will see what i can doo....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 24 2003, 11:41 PM
> *HE'S SOME GUY THAT THINKS THAT JUST CAUSE HE HAS A HEATING AND COOLING SERVICE AS HIS DAYTIME JOB THAT HE'S COOL AND CAN SERVE SOME HEAT ON THE STREETS AT NIGHT.*


 OH, THATS TIGHT. DON'T FORGET THE CAR LOT TOO. I DO IT ALL. THAT WAS A COOL CLOWNIN THOUGH. BY THE WAY, DID YOU BORROW THAT AVITAR FROM MINI ME. OH, AND TO SHUT MY KID UP, HE'S GROUNDED. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: Does anybody remeber me


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Nov 25 2003, 01:36 PM
> *:wave: :wave: :wave: Does anybody remeber me *


 i remember you you take pictures at hops and stuff lol

whats goin on !

:wave:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Nov 25 2003, 04:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Nov 25 2003, 04:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Nov 25 2003, 01:36 PM
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: Does anybody remeber me *


i remember you you take pictures at hops and stuff lol

whats goin on !

:wave:[/b][/quote]
That be me, whats crackin homies   LOL 



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Nov 25 2003, 04:59 PM


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Nov 25 2003, 05:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Nov 25 2003, 05:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That be me, whats crackin homies   LOL[/b][/quote]
what up dawg :wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HEY WHO ELSE GOT THE PS2 LOWRIDER GAME? MAN ITS GREAT TO HIT SOME SWITCHES THROUGH WINTER- GAMES NOT TOO BAD FOR THE FIRST EVER LOWRIDER SIMULATOR- BRANDY YOU BETTER GET IT SO YOUR NOT RUSTY FOR NEXT YEAR!! :cheesy:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Nov 25 2003, 07:21 PM
> *HEY WHO ELSE GOT THE PS2 LOWRIDER GAME? MAN ITS GREAT TO HIT SOME SWITCHES THROUGH WINTER- GAMES NOT TOO BAD FOR THE FIRST EVER LOWRIDER SIMULATOR- BRANDY YOU BETTER GET IT SO YOUR NOT RUSTY FOR NEXT YEAR!! :cheesy:*


 lol we might see brandy hopping with a ps2 controller and not a regular switch if she get tooo good at the game... lol
j/p we love you brandy 

i gotta go pick up the game the store called me to say it was in...
suprising to me i was the only person that pre paid for it...


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE+Nov 25 2003, 07:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BKRSFLDHOMIE @ Nov 25 2003, 07:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up dawg :wave:[/b][/quote]
Sup homie, been hanging back on this site, to many haters :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Nov 25 2003, 08:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Nov 25 2003, 08:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup homie, been hanging back on this site, to many haters :angry: :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
dont let the 12 year olds bother you...

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Nov 25 2003, 10:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Nov 25 2003, 10:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont let the 12 year olds bother you...

:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
No Worries man I just come and say hi to everybody :biggrin: So whats up NW


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Nov 25 2003, 05:21 PM
> *HEY WHO ELSE GOT THE PS2 LOWRIDER GAME? MAN ITS GREAT TO HIT SOME SWITCHES THROUGH WINTER- GAMES NOT TOO BAD FOR THE FIRST EVER LOWRIDER SIMULATOR- BRANDY YOU BETTER GET IT SO YOUR NOT RUSTY FOR NEXT YEAR!! :cheesy:*


 i got it on sunday!!!! and i beat it buy tuesday!!!! kool game!!!!!,.....was up north west ridas!!!!! stay'n warm!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509+Nov 26 2003, 10:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (grapevine509 @ Nov 26 2003, 10:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--USOPDX_@Nov 25 2003, 05:21 PM
> *HEY WHO ELSE GOT THE PS2 LOWRIDER GAME? MAN ITS GREAT TO HIT SOME SWITCHES THROUGH WINTER- GAMES NOT TOO BAD FOR THE FIRST EVER LOWRIDER SIMULATOR- BRANDY YOU BETTER GET IT SO YOUR NOT RUSTY FOR NEXT YEAR!! :cheesy:*


i got it on sunday!!!! and i beat it buy tuesday!!!! kool game!!!!!,.....was up north west ridas!!!!! stay'n warm!!!![/b][/quote]
how man y cites did u go to inh the game and what is the highest you got a car to hop or saw the computer car hop???


----------



## lowlow90 (Feb 17, 2003)

hey toni

5 cities
115 inches


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlow90_@Nov 26 2003, 10:23 PM
> *hey tonY
> 
> 5 cities
> 115 inches*


 WHAT UP TONY


----------



## lowlow90 (Feb 17, 2003)

its james


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlow90_@Nov 26 2003, 11:52 PM
> *its james*


 I KNOW ITS JAMES I WAS SAYING WHAT FROM ME AND SHOWINW YOU MY NAME IS SPELLED WITH A Y NOT AN I


----------



## lowlow90 (Feb 17, 2003)

i have been doing the rear suspension on the lincoln
upper and lower ajustablespowder coated orange
16 inch three stage telescopic cylinders


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlow90_@Nov 27 2003, 12:18 AM
> *i have been doing the rear suspension on the lincoln
> upper and lower ajustablespowder coated orange
> 16 inch three stage telescopic cylinders*


 how do you like them cylinders


----------



## lowlow90 (Feb 17, 2003)

havent got to use them yet

istill need to finish install on my one piece slip drive

and still setting up rear braking


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Nov 25 2003, 07:21 PM
> *HEY WHO ELSE GOT THE PS2 LOWRIDER GAME? MAN ITS GREAT TO HIT SOME SWITCHES THROUGH WINTER- GAMES NOT TOO BAD FOR THE FIRST EVER LOWRIDER SIMULATOR- BRANDY YOU BETTER GET IT SO YOUR NOT RUSTY FOR NEXT YEAR!! :cheesy:*


 Yeah, you all just need to worry about yourselfs, so I don't beat all of you with my new RED HOT CHILI PEPPERS and ORANGES.. HEE HEE j/k........My basketball works pretty good too. I heard that game is crackin. Chris has an Xbox however, anyone hear that they are coming out with a lowrider game too? Happy Thanksgiving everybody. Take care, miss all of you. Peace.....

YOUR Pacific Northwest LADY Hopper
Brandy aka Hydrogirl

PS: Ryan UCE check your PM, Thanks.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow90_@Nov 27 2003, 12:18 AM
> *i have been doing the rear suspension on the lincoln
> upper and lower ajustablespowder coated orange
> 16 inch three stage telescopic cylinders*


 Oh! Shit we got us a new competition hopper, you got the bug now James after the Yakima show? It's all good, wish more people would come out and do the damn thing. How about you Grapevine? Any plans to hop in comp next year? Sure hope so, you all did really well at Yakima. I want to see you all at the Portland King of the streets doing it again. 


Hydrogirl


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU BIG TONY, HOPE YOUR DAY IS A GOOD ONE..................


All The crew at
Jenda's


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

HAPPY THANKGIVING TO ALL THE NORTHWEST TURKEYS OUT THERE!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow90_@Nov 27 2003, 01:18 AM
> *i have been doing the rear suspension on the lincoln
> upper and lower ajustablespowder coated orange
> 16 inch three stage telescopic cylinders*


 do that damn thang james...... hey what sizes them thangs come in


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Nov 26 2003, 08:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Nov 26 2003, 08:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how man y cites did u go to inh the game and what is the highest you got a car to hop or saw the computer car hop???[/b][/quote]
tha white lincoin town car, 116 thats tha highest i got!!!!!!!!


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Where the rest of the NW at alot of people dropped off they all must have lives LOL or build thier cars :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Nov 25 2003, 02:36 PM
> *:wave: :wave: :wave: Does anybody remeber me *


 Whats up hommie, how you been man?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 28 2003, 03:57 AM
> *Where the rest of the NW at alot of people dropped off they all must have lives LOL or build thier cars :biggrin:*


 Whats up Tony? :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 28 2003, 03:57 AM
> *Where the rest of the NW at alot of people dropped off they all must have lives LOL or build thier cars :biggrin:*


 NO, I AM HERE. WHATS UP?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Nov 28 2003, 07:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Nov 28 2003, 07:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGTONY_@Nov 28 2003, 03:57 AM
> *Where the rest of the NW at alot of people dropped off they all must have lives LOL or build thier cars  :biggrin:*


NO, I AM HERE. WHATS UP?[/b][/quote]
whats up grump?


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow90_@Nov 27 2003, 02:18 AM
> *i have been doing the rear suspension on the lincoln
> upper and lower ajustablespowder coated orange
> 16 inch three stage telescopic cylinders*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 
your a joke


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Nov 27 2003, 09:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Nov 27 2003, 09:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowlow90_@Nov 27 2003, 12:18 AM
> *i have been doing the rear suspension on the lincoln
> upper and lower ajustablespowder coated orange
> 16 inch three stage telescopic cylinders*


Oh! Shit we got us a new competition hopper, you got the bug now James after the Yakima show? It's all good, wish more people would come out and do the damn thing. How about you Grapevine? Any plans to hop in comp next year? Sure hope so, you all did really well at Yakima. I want to see you all at the Portland King of the streets doing it again. 


Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
DON'T GWT YOUR HOPES UP GIRL, WE'LL SEE WHAT THIS CAR IS ALL ABOUT NEXT YEAR LOL CAUSE I'M SURE IT'S NNNNASTYYYYY YEAH RITE GO TO RENO :0 WITH THAT BULLSHIT :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Nov 28 2003, 08:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Nov 28 2003, 08:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGTONY_@Nov 28 2003, 03:57 AM
> *Where the rest of the NW at alot of people dropped off they all must have lives LOL or build thier cars  :biggrin:*


NO, I AM HERE. WHATS UP?[/b][/quote]
HEY GRUMPY HERE'S AN EASY MARK (lowlow90)FOR YOU NEXT YEAR WITH YOUR 
LAC NOT WORTH MY TIME


----------



## lowlow90 (Feb 17, 2003)

i dont need to clown on people in here 

i just let my car do it for me

hate all u want but remember who's whip is tighter :biggrin: 

happy holidays to my fans


----------



## lowlow90 (Feb 17, 2003)

and i did take it to reno

drove there and back no trailers


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 28 2003, 03:57 AM
> *Where the rest of the NW at alot of people dropped off they all must have lives LOL or build thier cars :biggrin:*


 WHATS UP BIGTONY MAUIMALIBU78 IN THE HOUSE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Nov 28 2003, 07:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Nov 28 2003, 07:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up grump?[/b][/quote]
whats up homeboy? how was the holiday?


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow90_@Nov 29 2003, 02:19 AM
> *i dont need to clown on people in here
> 
> i just let my car do it for me
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
DID YOU BUY A TIGHT WHIP.......................... OH YEAH IT'S NNNAAAHSTY RITE YOUR STUPID JAMES THATS WHY YOU NEVER ARE SEEN OUT ON THE BLVD I CANT WAIT TO SERVE YOU WITH MY SINGLE ON YOUR DOUBLE OR QUAD OR WHAT EVA YOU WOOFIN BOUT THESE DAYZ


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow90_@Nov 29 2003, 02:19 AM
> *i dont need to clown on people in here
> 
> i just let my car do it for me
> ...


 HERE'S THE DIF BETWEEN ME AND YOU, YOU PUT YOUR'S ON THE PAYMENT TO RIDE AND I BUILD MINE FOR THE PAVEMENT !your wack :0


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

Some familiar faces in here. What's goin On?


----------



## lowlow90 (Feb 17, 2003)

love the pavement analogy

it's ok dude your a "hopper" not me, never said i was.

i don't hate on you, your car is tight,and you do good installs.

build it ,buy it ,buy it and rebuild it. this does'nt mean anything.

yes i have made some mistakes and said things i should not have in the past but we all do. then as we grow up we learn to control ourselfs and be respectful to others. it took 20 something years but i did it.so i am sorry i don't have a nnnnnnnnaaaaaaaasttttyyyyy
replay.

hope you and your family have a wonderful holiday.
p.s. i am on the streets if not in my orange 90 lincoln then
in my white 96 lincoln on daytons with five tv's,hard to miss either
one


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

jees, lots of trouble in here.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Nov 29 2003, 10:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Nov 29 2003, 10:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homeboy? how was the holiday?[/b][/quote]
 good real good and you?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

WHAT UP0 PEEPS HOPE ALL R WELL AND HAD A SAFE AND SOUND HOLIDAY AND BKRSFLDHOMIE LETS KEEP IT POSATIVE IN HERE SO THE POST WILL LAST


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Nov 28 2003, 04:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Nov 28 2003, 04:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Nov 25 2003, 02:36 PM
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: Does anybody remeber me *


Whats up hommie, how you been man?[/b][/quote]
Sup Homie how is everybody in LocalPride Doing, busy busy doing the holiday thing here :cheesy: Hope Everybody had a good thanksgiving :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Anybody on here buy True Crime Streets of LA, wife got it for me for my birthday and beat it 2x 9hrs later turns out there are three endings so Im working on the third one, just finished getting snoop dogg and his lowrider on there its pretty bad ass, all in all a good game just lots of bugs or issues with the game where they screwed up big time but other than that I give it a 7 out of 10, its my job to find whats wrong with the game  But all in all a good time lots of nice cars Escalades on dubs and lots of imports, but the way to go is to get snoop and his lowrider, good time any body else play it out there :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Nov 30 2003, 06:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Nov 30 2003, 06:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Homie how is everybody in LocalPride Doing, busy busy doing the holiday thing here :cheesy: Hope Everybody had a good thanksgiving :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Good hommie real good, glad to hear you had a good holiday  


whats up Bigtony?


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow90_@Nov 29 2003, 07:02 PM
> *love the pavement analogy
> 
> it's ok dude your a "hopper" not me, never said i was.
> ...


 by your last quote i can tell you have grown up(right) as for the analogy check you signature is that payment or pavement ? i'll see you when i see you LEVA


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 30 2003, 02:12 AM
> *WHAT UP0 PEEPS HOPE ALL R WELL AND HAD A SAFE AND SOUND HOLIDAY AND BKRSFLDHOMIE LETS KEEP IT POSATIVE IN HERE SO THE POST WILL LAST *


 Got nothing but respect for you homie but i dont like this guy he's started way to much shit and turned too many friends against each other he cant just post on here like it ain't no thang :angry:


----------



## lowlow90 (Feb 17, 2003)

can do whatever i would like to do and i have been a member since feb . i live in kent im not hiding from any one . stoncreek apts d 102


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow90_@Dec 1 2003, 01:11 AM
> *can do whatever i would like to do and i have been a member since feb . i live in kent im not hiding from any one . stoncreek apts d 102
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: NOBODY CARES DAAAMM!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow90_@Dec 1 2003, 01:11 AM
> *can do whatever i would like to do and i have been a member since feb . i live in kent im not hiding from any one . stoncreek apts d 102
> *


 Which James is this?


----------



## lowlow90 (Feb 17, 2003)

the one from regency with the orange 90 lincoln town car


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Ok i thought you were somebody else.


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow90_@Dec 1 2003, 01:37 AM
> *the one from regency with the orange 90 lincoln town car*


 STILL GONNA SERVE YOUwith paint, switches, interior, whateva just for you................................... :wave: see ya on da BOULEVARD


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

WOW!!! Thats some serious ass hatin! The lincoln is tight (both of them), I dont see any reason to clown over them... unless your a hater of course. I wonder when the northwest is gonna be fun to ride in again??? Fucc all your politics and jelous thoughts, and if you really got beef, then nuckle up and quit actin like a bitch.


----------



## lowlow90 (Feb 17, 2003)

lol :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

HMMM... hello to everyone...  :biggrin:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 1 2003, 02:04 AM
> *WOW!!! Thats some serious ass hatin! The lincoln is tight (both of them), I dont see any reason to clown over them... unless your a hater of course. I wonder when the northwest is gonna be fun to ride in again??? Fucc all your politics and jelous thoughts, and if you really got beef, then nuckle up and quit actin like a bitch.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what the fuck are you talkin bout both cars are tight yeah and your point, i know this fool ahight.


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow90_@Dec 1 2003, 02:05 AM
> *lol :biggrin:*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: you know what..................................? i wasnt clownin the cars, you know what i am saying i've been LOL since i saw you for who you are. IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE!  
WHAT UP NACHO!!!!!


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Today is my Birthday, Whats Up Everbody :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Dec 1 2003, 08:10 PM
> *Today is my Birthday, Whats Up Everbody :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 well happy birthday then hommie


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 1 2003, 08:29 AM
> *HMMM... hello to everyone...  :biggrin:*


 whats up?


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 1 2003, 08:29 AM
> *HMMM... hello to everyone...  :biggrin:*


 WHATS UP HOWS IS IT GOING OVER ON YOUR HOOD


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Dec 1 2003, 08:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Dec 1 2003, 08:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Dec 1 2003, 08:10 PM
> *Today is my Birthday, Whats Up Everbody :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


well happy birthday then hommie [/b][/quote]
Thanks Bro, how is everbody doing over there :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Dec 1 2003, 07:10 PM
> *Today is my Birthday, Whats Up Everbody :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 Happy Birthday to you Happy Birthday to you!!! Hope you have a good one. 


Hydrogirl


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Merry Xmas to all from OSC


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Dec 1 2003, 10:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Dec 1 2003, 10:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Dec 1 2003, 07:10 PM
> *Today is my Birthday, Whats Up Everbody :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


Happy Birthday to you Happy Birthday to you!!! Hope you have a good one. 


Hydrogirl[/b][/quote]
Thanks Jenda's :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

hey lowriderlegend90....

happy birthday man...
:biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 2 2003, 12:31 AM
> *hey lowriderlegend90....
> 
> happy birthday man...
> :biggrin:*


 Thanks Homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

WHAT UP MIKE HAPPY B-DAY MINE WAS ON THANKSGIVING  :biggrin: HOW OLD DID U TURN????


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

everything is good on this side of the hood how about on ya'll side of the hood?


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 2 2003, 01:40 AM
> *WHAT UP MIKE HAPPY B-DAY MINE WAS ON THANKSGIVING  :biggrin: HOW OLD DID U TURN????*


 Damn your b day is on Thanksgiving, you always get a big dinner then,  I turned 26 on the first, but with the wife for almost six years and then my 3 kids that makes me 46  :biggrin: j/k how old did you turn


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 2 2003, 01:40 AM
> *WHAT UP MIKE HAPPY B-DAY MINE WAS ON THANKSGIVING  :biggrin: HOW OLD DID U TURN????*


 Happy b-day Bigtony


----------



## monte madness (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Dec 1 2003, 09:10 PM
> *Today is my Birthday, Whats Up Everbody :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 WHATS UP BIRTHDAY BOY, YOU STILL UP AROUND SEATOWN? WE ARE GOING TO HAVE TO HOOK UP AND HAVE SOME BIRTHDAY DRINKS OR SOMETHING,CAUSE MINE IS ON THE 7TH. LAST YEARS CHRISTMAS PARTY WAS ON THAT DATE SO IT TURNOUT TO BE VERY SPECIAL. 
WELL AGAIN, HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOWRIDERLEGEND!!!!! YAY!!!! YOU ARE OLDER NOW!!!

backsleigh(bumper) Santa :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte madness+Dec 2 2003, 06:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (monte madness @ Dec 2 2003, 06:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Dec 1 2003, 09:10 PM
> *Today is my Birthday, Whats Up Everbody :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


WHATS UP BIRTHDAY BOY, YOU STILL UP AROUND SEATOWN? WE ARE GOING TO HAVE TO HOOK UP AND HAVE SOME BIRTHDAY DRINKS OR SOMETHING,CAUSE MINE IS ON THE 7TH. LAST YEARS CHRISTMAS PARTY WAS ON THAT DATE SO IT TURNOUT TO BE VERY SPECIAL. 
WELL AGAIN, HAPPY BIRTHDAY[/b][/quote]
Man thats coo Happy Birthday homie hope yours is a good one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 2 2003, 08:32 PM
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOWRIDERLEGEND!!!!! YAY!!!! YOU ARE OLDER NOW!!!
> 
> backsleigh(bumper) Santa :biggrin:
> ...


 THANKS SANTA, I mean Nacho  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Dec 2 2003, 05:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Dec 2 2003, 05:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGTONY_@Dec 2 2003, 01:40 AM
> *WHAT UP MIKE HAPPY B-DAY MINE WAS ON THANKSGIVING    :biggrin:  HOW OLD DID U TURN????*


Happy b-day Bigtony[/b][/quote]
thanks steve


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

Is Big Tony and Grumpy the same person? Which one of you has the blue Lac?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Dec 3 2003, 12:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Dec 3 2003, 12:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 2 2003, 08:32 PM
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOWRIDERLEGEND!!!!! YAY!!!! YOU ARE OLDER NOW!!!
> 
> backsleigh(bumper) Santa :biggrin:
> ...


THANKS SANTA, I mean Nacho  :cheesy: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
hahaa...


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by princemartinez_@Dec 4 2003, 06:13 PM
> *Is Big Tony and Grumpy the same person?  Which one of you has the blue Lac?*


GRUMPY HAS THS THE DK BLUE LAC,

BIG TONY HAD A DK PURPLE ONE A FEW YEARS BACK AND IS IN HIS AVATAR 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Dec 4 2003, 06:24 PM


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Dec 4 2003, 06:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Dec 4 2003, 06:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--princemartinez_@Dec 4 2003, 06:13 PM
> *Is Big Tony and Grumpy the same person?  Which one of you has the blue Lac?*


GRUMPY HAS THS THE DK BLUE LAC,

BIG TONY HAD A DK PURPLE ONE A FEW YEARS BACK AND IS IN HIS AVATAR[/b][/quote]
thanks unlimited plus i'm better looking than grump LOL j/k grump


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

I noticed the icon on tony's username. it looks like grumpy's lac. i was a little confused. Tony, did you have an 80s Fleetwood or Deville at one time that was dk purple? I remember seeing one at one time. Did you sell it?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by princemartinez_@Dec 5 2003, 06:08 PM
> *I noticed the icon on tony's username. it looks like grumpy's lac. i was a little confused. Tony, did you have an 80s Fleetwood or Deville at one time that was dk purple? I remember seeing one at one time. Did you sell it?*


 Nope thats my old lac and me on the switch when woulhave you seen this car?? i have had a few blue 90-92 broughams but none for sale right now do i know you or how do you know me???


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Hey, Everybody we got us a new upcoming LADY HOPPER!!! HEE HEE Yep got my first GRANDBABY lastnight!!! She was 9.1 pounds and 20 1/2 inches. She is a doll, I was so proud of my son! Her name is Mytata Jean Jenda! I'm A GRANDMA now YEPPEE!!! Miss and LUV you all.

Brandy


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

hey hydrogirl all of us up here in canada misss you lots, 
lol congrats on the new family member 


holla at all the rest of my american family 


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ITS ME NICK G THE P-I-M-P AHAHAHAHAHAH

WHATS HAPPENIN FAMILY....................................... :biggrin:


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

This is baby O.G. jOse with the green Town Car. Grumpy is the dude that has the blue B body from lowcos and you, I don't remember what you look like, but I remember your purple Lac. Is it the same one ian's lil bro owns now? I don't member all you alls faces. Lowcos is blowin up.

Congrats II Hydrogirl w/ tha lil' 1.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

sup nick hows things ???

:biggrin: 

you comming up for the royal image fundraiser??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

QUE ONDA MILKDUD, WHEN AND WERE IS THIS EVENT? :0


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

jan 17th at the ozone in surrey...

about 15 minutes from the border...
you can crash at my crib if ya come up...


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 7 2003, 01:37 PM
> *ITS ME NICK G THE P-I-M-P AHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> WHATS HAPPENIN FAMILY....................................... :biggrin:*


 OH!!! ITS JUST NICK,......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by princemartinez_@Dec 7 2003, 05:46 PM
> *This is baby O.G. jOse with the green Town Car. Grumpy is the dude that has the blue B body from lowcos and you, I don't remember what you look like, but I remember your purple Lac. Is it the same one ian's lil bro owns now? I don't member all you alls faces. Lowcos is blowin up.
> 
> Congrats II Hydrogirl w/ tha lil' 1.*


 Nope thats not tonys old coupe Jess built that car, it was his first car, and he still has it, I think he bought it 8-9 years ago.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C.+Dec 7 2003, 05:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LOWCOS C.C. @ Dec 7 2003, 05:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--princemartinez_@Dec 7 2003, 05:46 PM
> *This is baby O.G. jOse with the green Town Car.  Grumpy is the dude that has the blue B body from lowcos and you, I don't remember what you look like, but I remember your purple Lac. Is it the same one ian's lil bro owns now?  I don't member all you alls faces. Lowcos is blowin up.
> 
> Congrats II Hydrogirl w/ tha lil' 1.*


Nope thats not tonys old coupe Jess built that car, it was his first car, and he still has it, I think he bought it 8-9 years ago.[/b][/quote]
This would be true considering i never built a coupe YET :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

TONY HOW'S THE CAPRICE COMING?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Dec 7 2003, 05:56 PM
> *TONY HOW'S THE CAPRICE COMING?*


What Caprice?????????? your's????? how yours coming i am still waiting to see the pics :biggrin: 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Dec 7 2003, 09:10 PM


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Dec 7 2003, 07:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Dec 7 2003, 07:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Dec 7 2003, 05:56 PM
> *TONY HOW'S THE CAPRICE COMING?*


What Caprice?????????? your how yours coming i am still waiting to see the pics :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Damn Tony you building a caprice dancer? :biggrin: just playing......


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509+Dec 7 2003, 06:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (grapevine509 @ Dec 7 2003, 06:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Dec 7 2003, 01:37 PM
> *ITS ME NICK G THE P-I-M-P AHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> WHATS HAPPENIN FAMILY....................................... :biggrin:*


OH!!! ITS JUST NICK,......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Whats up Biggrape?  whats happening hommie :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

What up everybody, and cograts to Brandy on the Grandma Status :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Dec 7 2003, 06:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Dec 7 2003, 06:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Dec 7 2003, 05:56 PM
> *TONY HOW'S THE CAPRICE COMING?*


What Caprice?????????? your's????? how yours coming i am still waiting to see the pics :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I HAD TO F**K WITH YOU WITH THAT, YOU HAVE'NT ASKED ME IN AWHILE, SORRY I'LL TAKE SOME OF WHAT I GOT SO FAR, IT'S JUST THE CAR ON JACK STANDS, STILL WAITING ON THE REST OF MY CHROME, FRAME SHOULD BE PULLED OUT SOMETIME THIS WEEK.

YOU GONNA COME DOWN AND HELP ME GET THIS THING SWINGING?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Dec 8 2003, 11:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Dec 8 2003, 11:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAD TO F**K WITH YOU WITH THAT, YOU HAVE'NT ASKED ME IN AWHILE, SORRY I'LL TAKE SOME OF WHAT I GOT SO FAR, IT'S JUST THE CAR ON JACK STANDS, STILL WAITING ON THE REST OF MY CHROME, FRAME SHOULD BE PULLED OUT SOMETIME THIS WEEK.

YOU GONNA COME DOWN AND HELP ME GET THIS THING SWINGING?[/b][/quote]
I would come over and help if it wasnt snowing on the pass i hate to drive in that shit but when it gets clearer out hell ya i'll come kick it


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

hey big tony you make house calls???

hook a canadian homie up...

ill bring the beers.....and maria


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 8 2003, 03:40 PM
> *hey big tony you make house calls???
> 
> hook a canadian homie up...
> ...


 Cool milkweed but i dont drink so i'll take maria and a girl to be named later :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hopefully i'll be up there soon to see my homie's B&K thats if i can get across the damn fucking border


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Dec 8 2003, 03:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Dec 8 2003, 03:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--milkweed_@Dec 8 2003, 03:40 PM
> *hey big tony  you make house calls???
> 
> hook a canadian homie up...
> ...


Cool milkweed but i dont drink so i'll take maria and a girl to be named later :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hopefully i'll be up there soon to see my homie's B&K thats if i can get across the damn fucking border[/b][/quote]
holla at me when you come up i ll get you acrosss

ill bring you a glass of milk and a side order of maria


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C.+Dec 7 2003, 06:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LOWCOS C.C. @ Dec 7 2003, 06:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--princemartinez_@Dec 7 2003, 05:46 PM
> *This is baby O.G. jOse with the green Town Car.  Grumpy is the dude that has the blue B body from lowcos and you, I don't remember what you look like, but I remember your purple Lac. Is it the same one ian's lil bro owns now?  I don't member all you alls faces. Lowcos is blowin up.
> 
> Congrats II Hydrogirl w/ tha lil' 1.*


Nope thats not tonys old coupe Jess built that car, it was his first car, and he still has it, I think he bought it 8-9 years ago.[/b][/quote]
Oh, I see, I got it twisted. 
When does Spring hit Spokane over here? Is this year going to be the year? It seems like every year gets better and better. Glad to see that this year's show was still crackin' even with the bad weather. Lowcos should invite O.G. rider or Truuucha up here for more exposer. What is tha story for year 04'?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

HELLO YAKEHMUH & OREGUN!!!

Damn... I just remembered, Oreguns are statecist... meaning, they hate californians... i remember this white guy with a beat up truck having a bumper sticker on his window saying:

A good california is one who stays in California

DAMN!!! anyway, my exgf called me at 1 a.m. saying she wants me to visit her in Walla Walla... LOL :0 :biggrin: Whiteman College? j.k. Whitman College... LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

DAMN NACHO YOU SHOULD OF TOLD ME YOUR EX GIRL WAS UP HERE SHE CAN CALL ME AT 1:00 A.M. TO COME VISIT I'M ONLY 45 MIN. AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Dec 9 2003, 11:35 AM
> *DAMN NACHO YOU SHOULD OF TOLD ME YOUR EX GIRL WAS UP HERE SHE CAN CALL ME AT 1:00 A.M. TO COME VISIT I'M ONLY 45 MIN. AWAY :biggrin:*


 she's to tall for you homie LOL... she's 5'11" :biggrin: green eyes, blonde hair...


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

*DON'T HATE*

TO TALL? HELL NO, I'M 5'11'' HAZELL EYE'S AND BLACK HAIR,SHE'LL LIKE ME.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

uhm... no LOL

plus she hates lowriders... she loves lexus, MB, BMW, etc... rich preppy girl... grrrr 



Last edited by Nacho Individuals LA at Dec 9 2003, 11:49 AM


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

nacho are you starting a dating service???

in that case im 6'1" short hair blue eyes

find me a lady

or is unlimited hustle trying to wooo you 



Last edited by milkweed at Dec 9 2003, 10:50 AM


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

NAW, IM JUST TRYING TO STEAL HIS GIRL.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

hahaha... funny guys... Imma hook milkweed up with this black girl I know in LV hehehe... or with Tara from L.A. hahaha EWWWW LOL... that's snaggle's girl...


I need a Canadian girl myself... My homegirl is suppose to be trying to find me one... hahaha hmmm Tara, where are ya?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 9 2003, 11:03 AM
> *or with Tara from L.A. hahaha EWWWW LOL... that's snaggle's girl...
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TARA FROM L.A. THAT'S FUNNY, SHE'S CRAZY, SHE TRIED TO GRAP MY SHIT DOWN AT THE SHOP WHEN I WAS THERE A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO, WE SHOULD HOOK UP BIG TONY WITH HER, SHE'S FREAKY JUST THE WAY TONY LIKES EM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Dec 9 2003, 12:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Dec 9 2003, 12:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 9 2003, 11:03 AM
> *or with Tara from L.A. hahaha EWWWW LOL... that's snaggle's girl...
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TARA FROM L.A. THAT'S FUNNY, SHE'S CRAZY, SHE TRIED TO GRAP MY SHIT DOWN AT THE SHOP WHEN I WAS THERE A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO, WE SHOULD HOOK UP BIG TONY WITH HER, SHE'S FREAKY JUST THE WAY TONY LIKES EM[/b][/quote]
hahahaa


My friend tara in Canada is gonna bring me a Canadian gal hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 9 2003, 11:03 AM
> *
> 
> I need a Canadian girl myself...*


if you need a girl i can hook ya up...
**cough**4 ton coils**cough**
ask big tony about my lil stash of ladies lol 



Last edited by milkweed at Dec 9 2003, 11:18 AM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Dec 9 2003, 12:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Dec 9 2003, 12:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 9 2003, 11:03 AM
> *
> 
> I need a Canadian girl myself...*


if you need a girl i can hook ya up...
**cough**4 ton coils**cough**
ask big tony about my lil stash of ladies lol[/b][/quote]
hahaha :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NOBODY WANTS YOUR FAT ASS NACHO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Dec 9 2003, 03:00 PM
> *NOBODY WANTS YOUR FAT ASS NACHO!!!!!!!!!*


  Hydrogirl does... :dunno: then again, she wants unlimited and me together LOL... then she wants Nick filming as if he was the guy from American Pie chasing the bag LOL :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

HEARD YOU WERE THE GUY FUCKING THE PIE?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

<~~~ Nacho will take good care of ya'll
"if it dont have the Nacho on it it aint OSC baby!!!"


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Dec 7 2003, 05:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Dec 7 2003, 05:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be true considering i never built a coupe YET :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
TO CLEAR THE "COUPE" WORD CONSPIRACY UP FOR HATERADE COUPE IS CLEARLY MEANT TO MEAN CADILLAC COUPE DEVILLE FROM THE YEARS OF 1980-1985


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

ha ha coupe lol building a coupe huh!!!!! hmmmmm


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 9 2003, 11:15 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 this is me... I'll be looking like a nacho at the LRM hops...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Dec 10 2003, 09:05 AM
> *ha ha coupe lol building a coupe huh!!!!! hmmmmm*


 YOU JUST DON'T GET IT YOU DUMB SON OF A BITCH DO I NEED TO POST A PIC OF A "CADILLAC COUPE DEVILLE" SO YOU KNOW WHAT "EVERYBODY" IN LOWRIDING CONSIDERS A "COUPE" HELP ME OUT GUYS I KNOW 2 DOOR CARS ARE CONSIDERED COUPES BUT WHO CALLS A 2 DOOR CAPRICE A COUPE???????? NOT TO MANY PEOPLE IF YOU HAVE A CAPRICE 2 DOOR AND SOMEONE ASK'S YOU WHAT KINDA CAR YOU HAVE WOULD YOU SAY I HAVE A "COUPE" OR WOULD YOU SAY I HAVE A 2 DOOR CAPRICE OR A 2 DOOR BOX ETC????


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

2 door...

then again coupe means two...


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

2 DOOR BOX


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

Lowriders that know would say 2 dr coupe meaning 2 door Lac and call 2dr. Caprices as 2dr. box meaning just 2 door. But as everyone knows, most 2 door chevy's are becoming more and more popular so the word Coupe is being migrated into anything being 2 door. Depends where your from. Nobody is exactly wrong. Its like the word "Big Body." Most people would consider that to only describe a full side mid 90s Fleetwood Brougham when in reality could describe any full size luxury car. Anyone have opinions on that? What cha'll think?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

my guitar


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: Whats up all? whats going down :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Dec 9 2003, 11:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Dec 9 2003, 11:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 9 2003, 11:03 AM
> *
> 
> I need a Canadian girl myself...*


if you need a girl i can hook ya up...
**cough**4 ton coils**cough**
ask big tony about my lil stash of ladies lol[/b][/quote]
Ya i seen pics of your stash but you have yet to share you PUSSY HOGG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you can start sharing by sending me the good pics of Maria :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

MILKWEED WHERES MY PICS :angry:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Dec 10 2003, 03:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Dec 10 2003, 03:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@Dec 10 2003, 09:05 AM
> *ha ha coupe lol building a coupe huh!!!!! hmmmmm*


YOU JUST DON'T GET IT YOU DUMB SON OF A BITCH DO I NEED TO POST A PIC OF A "CADILLAC COUPE DEVILLE" SO YOU KNOW WHAT "EVERYBODY" IN LOWRIDING CONSIDERS A "COUPE" HELP ME OUT GUYS I KNOW 2 DOOR CARS ARE CONSIDERED COUPES BUT WHO CALLS A 2 DOOR CAPRICE A COUPE???????? NOT TO MANY PEOPLE IF YOU HAVE A CAPRICE 2 DOOR AND SOMEONE ASK'S YOU WHAT KINDA CAR YOU HAVE WOULD YOU SAY I HAVE A "COUPE" OR WOULD YOU SAY I HAVE A 2 DOOR CAPRICE OR A 2 DOOR BOX ETC????[/b][/quote]
I'M WITH YOU TONE COUPE IS SHORT FOR COUPE DEVILLE :biggrin: 
AND WE ALL KNOW YOUR KING OF THE CADI'S


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Coupe = Deville


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

I wonder if Jenda would prefer me singing corridos with my guitar over having snoop dogg?  :dunno:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 11 2003, 07:20 PM
> *I wonder if Jenda would prefer me singing corridos with my guitar over having snoop dogg?  :dunno:*


 i think soo! :biggrin: 
ill give ya a doller if ya do sing :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Dec 11 2003, 09:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Dec 11 2003, 09:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 11 2003, 07:20 PM
> *I wonder if Jenda would prefer me singing corridos with my guitar over having snoop dogg?   :dunno:*


i think soo! :biggrin: 
ill give ya a doller if ya do sing :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
thanks for the donation homie... LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Man wheres the NORTHWEST at this got dropped to the second page


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

what up.....maybe they all went to bed agian lol :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Dec 18 2003, 11:13 PM
> *what up.....maybe they all went to bed agian lol :0*


 maybe i think the northwest is fucking hibernating cause its getting cold out


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

WHAT UP YA'LL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Naw tony, you know doing the holiday thang...Christmas only a few days away still need to finish shopping for gifts....


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Dec 19 2003, 01:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Dec 19 2003, 01:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Dylante63_@Dec 18 2003, 11:13 PM
> *what up.....maybe they all went to bed agian lol :0*


maybe i think the northwest is fucking hibernating cause its getting cold out[/b][/quote]
maybe just a little bit Tony its been cold dwon here..............whats up? wheres all the other riders at?  



Last edited by LocalPridecc at Dec 19 2003, 07:10 PM


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

shit!!...i'm still here!!!!! can't fucc'n wait till spring!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: too cold!!!!! in herrr!!!!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Fuck its cold up here in Oregon GRRRRRRRRR... 

wait, i'm still in L.A., was having a flash back from two years ago hahaha


----------



## LIL_GRUMP (Nov 7, 2003)

WHAT GOING ON EVERYONE THIS IS LIL GRUMP WIHT BIG NICK AND DONNIE AND UNLIMITED HUSTLE.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL_GRUMP_@Dec 21 2003, 02:58 AM
> *WHAT GOING ON EVERYONE THIS IS LIL GRUMP WIHT BIG NICK AND DONNIE AND UNLIMITED HUSTLE.*


 wow big nick was acctually online..sup nick :biggrin: 

whats going on donnie been a long time homie


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Dec 20 2003, 03:47 PM
> *shit!!...i'm still here!!!!! can't fucc'n wait till spring!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: too cold!!!!! in herrr!!!!!*


 whats up? you big ol grape


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Dec 21 2003, 02:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Dec 21 2003, 02:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LIL_GRUMP_@Dec 21 2003, 02:58 AM
> *WHAT GOING ON EVERYONE THIS IS LIL GRUMP WIHT BIG NICK AND DONNIE AND UNLIMITED HUSTLE.*


wow big nick was acctually online..sup nick :biggrin: 

whats going on donnie been a long time homie[/b][/quote]
what about big grump. i am in the house. been workin hard. we had our club christmas party so the rest of the club wanted me to tell the rest of you HAPPY HOLIDAYS.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Dec 23 2003, 01:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Dec 23 2003, 01:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about big grump. i am in the house. been workin hard. we had our club christmas party so the rest of the club wanted me to tell the rest of you HAPPY HOLIDAYS.[/b][/quote]
Back at ya and happy holidays the the whole northwest and abroad


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Dec 23 2003, 01:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Dec 23 2003, 01:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about big grump. i am in the house. been workin hard. we had our club christmas party so the rest of the club wanted me to tell the rest of you HAPPY HOLIDAYS.[/b][/quote]
back at ya :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Dec 23 2003, 02:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Dec 23 2003, 02:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back at ya and happy holidays the the whole northwest and abroad[/b][/quote]
hey you too Tony and grumpy and all the northwest riders out there  Merry christmas


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Dec 21 2003, 03:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Dec 21 2003, 03:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--grapevine509_@Dec 20 2003, 03:47 PM
> *shit!!...i'm still here!!!!! can't fucc'n wait till spring!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  too cold!!!!! in herrr!!!!!*


whats up? you big ol grape [/b][/quote]
NOTH'N MUCH HOMIE,.. GO'N TO SEA-TOWN FOR X-MAS DAY,SEE YA ,....HO,..HO,..HO,..MARRY CRISTMAS!!!!!! OR FUCC IT ,..HOE!!,..HOE,.. HOE'S,....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509+Dec 24 2003, 09:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (grapevine509 @ Dec 24 2003, 09:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOTH'N MUCH HOMIE,.. GO'N TO SEA-TOWN FOR X-MAS DAY,SEE YA ,....HO,..HO,..HO,..MARRY CRISTMAS!!!!!! OR FUCC IT ,..HOE!!,..HOE,.. HOE'S,....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/b][/quote]
sea town or mill creek LOL i seen you rollin in my hood LOL have a good christmas to all my lil friends


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

happy holidays to everyone !!!!


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

merry christmas to everybody 

time to wrap some presents lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 25 2003, 01:24 AM
> *merry christmas to everybody
> 
> time to wrap some presents lol*


 wrap maria up for me better yet unwrap her and send her my way along with MY PICS :angry: MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Dec 24 2003, 10:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Dec 24 2003, 10:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sea town or mill creek LOL i seen you rollin in my hood LOL have a good christmas to all my lil friends[/b][/quote]
I'M RIGHT DOWN THA STREET FROM YOU RIGHT NOW BIG TONE!!! I'M IN MUKITILO FOR A DAY OR TWO? VISIT'N SOME FAMILY FOR X-MAS M,...MARRY CRISTMAS HOMIES!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509+Dec 24 2003, 10:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (grapevine509 @ Dec 24 2003, 10:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOTH'N MUCH HOMIE,.. GO'N TO SEA-TOWN FOR X-MAS DAY,SEE YA ,....HO,..HO,..HO,..MARRY CRISTMAS!!!!!! OR FUCC IT ,..HOE!!,..HOE,.. HOE'S,....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/b][/quote]
glad to hear your having a good christmas man, have a safe trip home


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509+Dec 24 2003, 10:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (grapevine509 @ Dec 24 2003, 10:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOTH'N MUCH HOMIE,.. GO'N TO SEA-TOWN FOR X-MAS DAY,SEE YA ,....HO,..HO,..HO,..MARRY CRISTMAS!!!!!! OR FUCC IT ,..HOE!!,..HOE,.. HOE'S,....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/b][/quote]
YOU'RE A FOOL GRAPEVINE. :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

OH WHAT FUN IT IS TO ROLL WITH THE L-O-W-C-O-S


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 2 2004, 07:19 AM
> *OH WHAT FUN IT IS TO ROLL WITH THE L-O-W-C-O-S*


 SHIT,.... IN THIS WEATHER WE CAN'T ROLL PERIOD!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 UNLESS,...WE GOT STUDS ON ARE WHITE WALLS!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Whats Up Rhyders :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

We are snowed and iced IN BIG TIME!!! How's it up there? I have some pic's don't know how to get them on here. Snow is drifted 5 feet out my patio door, shit is deep... Hope all is well with everybody.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

its sunny up in canada today...

woo hoo

still some snow on the ground but its not 5 FT high like the jendas
come on brandi put paul to work with the snow shovel :biggrin: 


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

PAUL PUT A SNOW PLOW ON HIS TRUCK AND IS POWERED BY A *BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMP* :biggrin: 

I'M ONLY STUCK UNDER 1 FOOT OF SNOW. 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Jan 8 2004, 12:24 PM


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jan 8 2004, 11:59 AM
> *its sunny up in canada today...
> 
> woo hoo
> ...


 He is in the garage, doing what he does best! Workin on the cars and making them PSI............................................................

For those of you that don't know what PSI is: PAULS SICK INVENTIONS!!!

Going to the easyrider show Saturday here in Portland and enter his latest invention that he fabed from the ground up. It's a mini chopper and I gotta tell you it's the coolest I've seen has a damn John deer gator motor in it and it gets up to 65 miles an hour. You all will see it this year at the shows, your gotta love it and want one to, he's thinking about building them and sellin, but not sure of the interest in them. Later


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Jan 8 2004, 06:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ Jan 8 2004, 06:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--milkweed_@Jan 8 2004, 11:59 AM
> *its sunny up in canada today...
> 
> woo hoo
> ...


He is in the garage, doing what he does best! Workin on the cars and making them PSI............................................................

For those of you that don't know what PSI is: PAULS SICK INVENTIONS!!!

Going to the easyrider show Saturday here in Portland and enter his latest invention that he fabed from the ground up. It's a mini chopper and I gotta tell you it's the coolest I've seen has a damn John deer gator motor in it and it gets up to 65 miles an hour. You all will see it this year at the shows, your gotta love it and want one to, he's thinking about building them and sellin, but not sure of the interest in them. Later[/b][/quote]
PAUL NEVER QUITS, THAT CHOPPPER SOUNDS SWEET- WHERES THE SHOW AT? DAMN ITS A SKATIN RINK DOWN HERE BY THE AIRPORT. STARTIN TO GET CABIN FEVER!!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX+Jan 8 2004, 12:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (USOPDX @ Jan 8 2004, 12:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PAUL NEVER QUITS, THAT CHOPPPER SOUNDS SWEET- WHERES THE SHOW AT? DAMN ITS A SKATIN RINK DOWN HERE BY THE AIRPORT. STARTIN TO GET CABIN FEVER!![/b][/quote]
It's at the convention center! I still gotta check to make sure they haven't cancelled it, with this weather. I really doubt it however cause they are from cali and they aren't going to just call it off.
Well hope to see you there, put some chains on and come on down!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Here's the info for the bike show at the convention center

http://www.easyridersevents.com/


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

damn 3 days and no posts

whats going on you slackers???

:biggrin: 

how is everybody doin?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Whats up ? I hate winter, Not much going on here in spokane.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

its starting to warm up, up here...

i did manage to kill my regals tranny the other night :angry: 

time for a new one

you guys gonna come up for the royal image C.C. fundraiser this weekend???


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jan 12 2004, 02:05 AM
> *its starting to warm up, up here...
> 
> i did manage to kill my regals tranny the other night :angry:
> ...


 We would like to but this weather sucks, nobody likes to drive around in all this snow.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C.+Jan 12 2004, 12:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LOWCOS C.C. @ Jan 12 2004, 12:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--milkweed_@Jan 12 2004, 02:05 AM
> *its starting to warm up, up here...
> 
> i did manage to kill my regals tranny the other night :angry:
> ...


We would like to but this weather sucks, nobody likes to drive around in all this snow.[/b][/quote]
you still have snow... that sucks

all ours melted...

if you do manage to get up here that would be cool...
been a while since i've seen any of my american friends


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Ya we still have about three inches but it is melting slowly.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

What up Everybody, I will be in Canda this weekend  Hope to see all my Canadian friends there  :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Jan 12 2004, 12:55 PM
> *What up Everybody, I will be in Canda this weekend  Hope to see all my Canadian friends there  :biggrin:*


 cant wait..


:biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Jan 13 2004, 10:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Jan 13 2004, 10:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Jan 12 2004, 12:55 PM
> *What up Everybody, I will be in Canda this weekend  Hope to see all my Canadian friends there   :biggrin:*


cant wait..


:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Me Either, is there any snow left up there I gotta worry about :0


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Jan 14 2004, 07:50 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Jan 14 2004, 07:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me Either, is there any snow left up there I gotta worry about :0 [/b][/quote]
we have no snow :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Jan 14 2004, 12:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Jan 14 2004, 12:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we have no snow :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Nice just some rain I hear  Im used to that, lol :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

our snow is finaly melt'n!!!!!!!!! but it's still cold!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: lots of new of new stuff in tha mix 4 me in tha 04 :biggrin: can't wait   whats in tha mix 4 all you guys????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Jan 16 2004, 10:30 PM
> *our snow is finaly melt'n!!!!!!!!! but it's still cold!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: lots of new of new stuff in tha mix 4 me in tha 04 :biggrin: can't wait   whats in tha mix 4 all you guys????*


 What up grape hows thing in Yak what you got in the works for 04 new ride or just upgrading on the tight ride u have now??


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Jan 16 2004, 11:30 PM
> *our snow is finaly melt'n!!!!!!!!! but it's still cold!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: lots of new of new stuff in tha mix 4 me in tha 04 :biggrin: can't wait   whats in tha mix 4 all you guys????*


 Whats up homeboy? Im glad to see the damn snow almost gone  Im getting real tired of driving my hooptie and bagging all these damn RV's, makes me want bags of my own!!!!!! Im working on a system from work for my truck, wish me luck


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Jan 17 2004, 03:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Jan 17 2004, 03:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--grapevine509_@Jan 16 2004, 11:30 PM
> *our snow is finaly melt'n!!!!!!!!! but it's still cold!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  lots of new of new stuff in tha mix 4 me in tha 04 :biggrin:  can't wait    whats in tha mix 4 all you guys????*


Whats up homeboy? Im glad to see the damn snow almost gone  Im getting real tired of driving my hooptie and bagging all these damn RV's, makes me want bags of my own!!!!!! Im working on a system from work for my truck, wish me luck[/b][/quote]
HELL YA HOMIE!! GET YOUR''AIR ON''


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

big shout out to all you northwest cats, happy new year i'll be back soon. check out new lowrider put it down for the nw doggs!! see ya this summer!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

grumps here, whats up


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 20 2004, 10:57 AM
> *grumps here, whats up*


 LL is in the house what Up GRUMP DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WONT STOP, CANT STOP, IT NEVER STOPS CAUSE I'M *UNLIMITED*

THE *HUSTLE*R IN THE HOUSE AND IN TWO MINUTES I'M A GONNA HAVE SOMETHING BIG IN YO BABYMAMA'S MOUTH.

WHAT'S UP EVERYONE IN THE * N.W.*, I'M A LITTLE BIT BORED TODAY SO I'M TRING TO BE CREATIVE


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 20 2004, 11:16 AM
> *WONT STOP, CANT STOP, IT NEVER STOPS CAUSE I'M UNLIMITED
> 
> THE HUSTLER IN THE HOUSE AND IN TWO MINUTES I'M A GONNA HAVE SOMETHING BIG IN YO BABYMAMA'S MOUTH.
> ...


 the Chocolate is almost out.  We're putting OSC and Pro Hopper gear on that mofo... Its gonna be nice, i'll show you a pic when done. Everything is chromed out. :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

IS THAT CAR STILL IN THE SHOP ? CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT. AND WHERE ARE MY STICKERS AT ? 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Jan 20 2004, 10:41 AM


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 20 2004, 10:40 AM
> *IS THAT CAR STILL IN THE SHOP ? CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT. AND WHERE ARE MY STICKERS AT ?*


 Yeah, what he said!! Where's my stickers too :tears:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Whats cracking??? :0 Whats everybody been up too? :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

I hope everyone had a good time at the Yakima hop off cause they tore down the car wash this last week. It was a land mark here for the Lowriders here and all the outta towners that always came out for the shows here, everyone know when the shows are in town all the lolo's are at the carwash or miners!!!! It will be sadly missed......


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

whats up when's the next one???????i'm gettin kinda bored with all this cold weather. we don't even have to have a hop off just drink and Q it up..... anyone down with a spring (as soon as it get's warm)kick back/bar-b-q?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Jan 26 2004, 02:58 AM
> *whats up when's the next one???????i'm gettin kinda bored with all this cold weather. we don't even have to have a hop off just drink and Q it up..... anyone down with a spring (as soon as it get's warm)kick back/bar-b-q?*


 Its getting warm, the park will be full soon or hell lets just throw one for the fuck of it


----------



## LIL_GRUMP (Nov 7, 2003)

WHAS CRAKIN EVERYONE!! OH MAN I WISHIT WAS SUMMER I WANNA GET TO GO OUT TO SOME MORE CAR SHOWS AND SEE SOME BACK BUMBER SLAMMIN ACTION!!ALMOST HERE! APRIL! II HOPE MY DADS CADDILAC IS GONNA BE BUMPER CHECKIN THIS YEAR BUT WE"LL JUST HAVE TO WAIT AND FIN OUT  LIL GRUMP SIGNIN OUT PEACE


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Jan 26 2004, 03:58 AM
> *whats up when's the next one???????i'm gettin kinda bored with all this cold weather. we don't even have to have a hop off just drink and Q it up..... anyone down with a spring (as soon as it get's warm)kick back/bar-b-q?*


 Contagious is down we had two bbqs in one week sunday and monday :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

if everything goes right RIDERS ONLY part 2 will be may 1st in wenatchee 'apple blossom' we'll know in a few weeks..............



it'll be a under ground hop, just like last time just for the ridas, the spot wont be anounced untill days before, but i'll know in a few weeks if its gonna be possible 90% chance its goin down big nick northwest style once again, lets get some comments on what you hommies did and didnt like about the last one and what we want different for the next one........................ :biggrin: 



Last edited by BIG NICK at Mar 4 2004, 09:03 AM


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

REMEMBER THIS TOPIC?


BRAND NEW HOP IN 04 
WHATS UP EVERYBODY. GEARIN UP FOR THIS SEPTEMBERS RIDERS ONLY PART 2. WE ARE GONNA DO IT LIKE LAST YEAR SO DON'T BE AFRAID TO BRING YOUR MONEY AND YOUR HOPPER.


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

:0 , about time. can't wait the last one was pretty tight.


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

since its here in Yakima, maybe I can make it with all four tires staying on my car


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

sep, 25th the spot is locked in :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

THATS COOL ABOUT TIME I WAS WAITING FOR THIS YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ANYBODY REMEMBER THIS TOPIC.


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 6 2005, 07:38 AM
> *ANYBODY REMEMBER THIS TOPIC.
> [snapback]2689079[/snapback]​*


HELL YEAH!!!!!!! THE NORTH WEST ROCKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Feb 8 2005, 12:06 AM
> *HELL YEAH!!!!!!!  THE NORTH WEST ROCKS!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2695380[/snapback]​*


WHOA


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 8 2005, 08:06 PM
> *WHOA
> [snapback]2699167[/snapback]​*



yeahhhhhh


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ok


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 9 2005, 06:02 PM
> *ok
> [snapback]2703891[/snapback]​*



shake, shake it like a salt shaker


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

What's the story with this year's 05 Yakima event? Anyone know?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by princemartinez_@May 25 2005, 10:17 AM
> *What's the story with this year's 05 Yakima event?  Anyone know?
> [snapback]3181736[/snapback]​*



are you from out here? you have a nice tcar i like it but i dont think ive seen it out here, this year im having a show with full security :0 :biggrin: and $700 pay outs in all classes for the hop, im working on getting more money but we have that much as of now, its gonna be sick ! ! ! ! !


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 25 2005, 10:46 AM
> *are you from out here? you have a nice tcar i like it but i dont think ive seen it out here, this year im having a show with full security :0  :biggrin:  and $700 pay outs in all classes for the hop, im working on getting more money but we have that much as of now, its gonna be sick ! ! ! ! !
> [snapback]3181812[/snapback]​*


SO ARE YOU SAYING THAT PEOPLE WILL ACTUALLY GET SOMETHING THIS YEAR ???? "LIKE A TROPHEY" :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Where is it going to be at?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@May 25 2005, 09:47 PM
> *SO ARE YOU SAYING THAT PEOPLE WILL ACTUALLY GET SOMETHING THIS YEAR ???? "LIKE A TROPHEY" :biggrin:
> [snapback]3184246[/snapback]​*



:0 :biggrin: you didnt get it that day cause you guys left all scared :0 so next time i see you and i have my camera youll get on tape thats how i want it all on tape :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@May 25 2005, 10:01 PM
> *Where is it going to be at?
> [snapback]3184305[/snapback]​*




i have 2 choices yakima or tacoma, im gonna meet with the secret street stars council in chehalis and talk things over :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 26 2005, 11:42 AM
> *i have 2 choices yakima or tacoma, im gonna meet with the secret street stars council in chehalis and talk things over :biggrin:
> [snapback]3185941[/snapback]​*



:0 jk


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@May 26 2005, 10:27 AM
> *:0 jk
> [snapback]3186201[/snapback]​*



:0 its a few select riders from across the nw that have alot of influence over the video :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

Damn ***** u make it seem like ya all meeting with the President of the USA and shit. 


















































nah I am just giving ya shit. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

no the presedents cabnet members dont crack the bumper ! ! ! ! ! :0


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 26 2005, 02:03 PM
> *no the presedents cabnet members dont crack the bumper ! ! ! !  ! :0
> [snapback]3186575[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

My vote Tacoma. Is there a link for coming up NW events so I can put them on my reminder calender. I forget and shit sneaks up on me.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@May 26 2005, 01:33 PM
> *My vote Tacoma.  Is there a link for coming up NW events so I can put them on my reminder calender.  I forget and shit sneaks up on me.
> [snapback]3187017[/snapback]​*



I DONT KNOW BOUT A LINK HOMIE BUT HERE IS STREET STARS DVD NW TOUR 2005


MAY 29 CHEHALIS
JUNE 4 SEATTLE
JUNE 19 YAKIMA
JUNE 26 PORTLAND
JULY 10 YAKIMA
JULY 21 PORTLAND
AUG 6 PORTLAND
AUG 21 SPOKANE
SEPTEMBER TACOMA

AND RIDERS ONLY #3 TO BE ANNOUNCED


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 26 2005, 03:22 PM
> *I DONT KNOW BOUT A LINK HOMIE BUT HERE IS STREET STARS DVD  NW TOUR 2005
> 
> JUNE 4  SEATTLE
> ...


explain what shows going on these dates???


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 26 2005, 03:11 PM
> *explainw hat shows going on these dates???
> [snapback]3187507[/snapback]​*


I don't know about the others but Portland UCE Picnic is on June 26th at Vancouver Lake in Washington. So whats the others Nick???


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+May 26 2005, 03:11 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what does it matter friends it all nw lowriding, be there!!!!!! :biggrin: but heres whos thrownig them :biggrin: 

MAY 29 CHEHALIS- blvd ent.
JUNE 11 SEATTLE- fullxtc cc
JUNE 18 SEATTLE- showtime cc
JUNE 19 YAKIMA- new super show by bird from majestics and strait clownin tour
JUNE 26 PORTLAND- uce cc
JULY 10 YAKIMA - blvd ent.
JULY 21 PORTLAND- jendas
AUG 6 PORTLAND- lrm
AUG 21 SPOKANE- lowcos
SEPTEMBER TACOMA- royal image


the last post had some wrong dates sorry :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUNE 26 IS STILL UP IN THE AIR FOR US. WE ARE TRYING TO GET A GET TOGETHER AT THE HOTEL ON THE DAY/NIGHT OF THE CRUISE BEFORE YAK. PLANS ARE STILL IN THE WORKS.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 26 2005, 05:23 PM
> *JUNE 19 YAKIMA- new super show by bird from majestics and strait clownin tour
> [snapback]3187751[/snapback]​*


gunna be a hard show to make being right after the showtime show the day before not much time to work on your car agin if anytning breaks or refresh the batts plus drive 3 hours


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

straight clowin is a great tour. didnt know anything about it.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@May 27 2005, 05:13 AM
> *straight clowin is a great tour. didnt know anything about it.
> [snapback]3189355[/snapback]​*



thats cause bird is on his own now he had a great show in sd last year and wants to do one here this year so were working on it, hopefully it happens, itll be at the fair grounds like when lrm came one year, and 700 or more cash money for hop winners :biggrin:


----------



## chivomexicano (Mar 15, 2003)

Carnalismo CC Show in Hermiston, OR. June 26th


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 27 2005, 03:01 PM
> *thats cause bird is on his own now he had a great show in sd last year and wants to do one here this year so were working on it, hopefully it happens, itll be at the fair grounds like when lrm came one year, and 700 or more cash money for hop winners :biggrin:
> [snapback]3190165[/snapback]​*


let me know what i can do to help make happen bro.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@May 27 2005, 09:33 AM
> *let me know what i can do to help make happen bro.
> [snapback]3190325[/snapback]​*



for sure, so far me and bird are tyring to get the major details work out but we will need help for it to be a westcoast super show, youll be the first i call thanks homie..... street stars & rider chronicles connected...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 27 2005, 10:01 AM
> *thats cause bird is on his own now he had a great show in sd last year and wants to do one here this year so were working on it, hopefully it happens, itll be at the fair grounds like when lrm came one year, and 700 or more cash money for hop winners :biggrin:
> [snapback]3190165[/snapback]​*


Nick just to clear some shit up LRM has never sancitioned a show in WA....You talking bout Dollars & Cents and them fool ookie doked a lot of people that weekend..not to mention the royal rumble at the trophy presention.... Good luck to ya'll on this one.... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I REMEMBER THAT DAY.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 27 2005, 10:49 AM
> *Nick just to clear some shit up LRM has never sancitioned a show in WA....You talking bout Dollars & Cents and them fool ookie doked a lot of people that weekend..not to mention the royal rumble at the trophy presention.... Good luck to ya'll on this one.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3190700[/snapback]​*



yes yes i member the fights it happens every time somrthin in yakima is done except blvd :biggrin: you guys have it under control :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 27 2005, 12:53 PM
> *yes yes i member the fights it happens every time somrthin in yakima is done except blvd :biggrin:  you guys have it under control :biggrin:
> [snapback]3190970[/snapback]​*



Knock on wood homie....never want to jinks an event.......


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 27 2005, 11:55 AM
> *Knock on wood homie....never want to jinks an event.......
> [snapback]3190985[/snapback]​*



im gonna call you in 5 mins homie..


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 27 2005, 01:11 PM
> *im gonna call you in 5 mins homie..
> [snapback]3191070[/snapback]​*


You gunna have to edit that Nick cuz I'm gunna expect a call every 5min when i see it....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

hey nick pm with details of this show, u know Contagious down for whatever...


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 27 2005, 08:49 AM
> *Nick just to clear some shit up LRM has never sancitioned a show in WA....You talking bout Dollars & Cents and them fool ookie doked a lot of people that weekend..not to mention the royal rumble at the trophy presention.... Good luck to ya'll on this one.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3190700[/snapback]​*


NOT LRM SANCITIONED,BUT COVERED BY LRM,....MY BROTHER WUZ THA PREZ OF DOLLARS N CENT PRODUCTION,THEY HAD LOTS OF PROBLEMS,BUT THOSE CAR SHOWS WHERE THA BEST THA NORTH WEST HAS EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy+May 27 2005, 09:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn, the best? :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@May 27 2005, 11:36 PM
> *NOT LRM SANCITIONED,BUT COVERED BY LRM,....MY BROTHER WUZ THA PREZ OF DOLLARS N CENT PRODUCTION,THEY HAD LOTS OF PROBLEMS,BUT THOSE CAR SHOWS WHERE THA BEST THA NORTH WEST HAS EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3192889[/snapback]​*



my dad and him go way back he's good people, i remember those shows, i was in elementry school..lol him and those shows had alot of inflence on my life in lowriding...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ANYBODY SEEN THIS TOPIC LATELY?


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

nope!!,.. but lets get it started!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

what the #### are you up to? did you sell your car?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

YO :biggrin:


----------

